# NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

https://derstandard.at/2000090492834/Weitere-Staaten-ueberlegen-Ausstieg-aus-UN-Migrationspakt

Österreich sagt ganz klar Nein weil der UN-Text beide Begriffe "Flüchtling" und "Migrant" austauschbar benutze. Das Ziel dieses Threads ist herauszufinden ob Österreich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hat und Recht mit ihrer Argumentation hat oder ob vielleicht sogar mehr dahinter steckt. Wir werden selbstverständlich den Originaltext zu Rate ziehen damit wir immer die Fakten haben und aufgrund dieser eine Vorhersage für die Zukunft machen können sollte dieser Pakt nicht positiv sein. 
Die UN sagt in unverhältnismäßig starker politischer Weise dass alle Migration immer gut ist. Das ist ja eine Wertung die weit über das Ziel eines Nationalstaats hinausgeht - so Österreich's Begründung zum Ausstieg. 

Hier ist der Text des UN Migrationspaktes: http://www.un.org/depts/german/migration/A.CONF.231.3.pdf

Relevante Zitate 1:  





> Migration war schon immer Teil der Menschheitsgeschichte, und wir erkennen
> an, dass sie in unserer globalisierten Welt eine Quelle des Wohlstands, der Innovation und der nachhaltigen
> Entwicklung darstellt und dass diese positiven Auswirkungen durch eine besser gesteuerte Migrationspolitik optimiert
> werden können.



2. Unter "Ziele und Verpflichtungen" auf Seite 7


> Daten zu den Auswirkungen und Vorteilen der Migration sowie zu den Beiträgen von Migranten und der
> Diaspora zur nachhaltigen Entwicklung erheben, analyiseren



Keine Absichtserklärung ob man denn mögliche negative Auswirkungen von Migration erheben oder analysieren sollte.

2:


> Migration trägt, insbesondere wenn sie gut gesteuert wird, zu positiven
> Entwicklungsergebnissen und zur Verwirklichung der Ziele der Agenda 2030 für nachhaltige Entwicklung
> bei.



Was ist diese Agenda 2030? Das ist im Wesentlichen ein sehr langes Wunschpapier dazu wie die Welt im Jahr 2030 aussehen sollte damit keiner mehr Hunger hat. SDG Punkt 29 aus dieser Agenda wiederholt das was in diesem UN Migrationspakt gesagt wird, dass Migration gut für die Wirtschaft ist und wir müssen es möglich machen dass Migration geschützt und geordnet abläuft, mit vollen Menschenrechten.
Transforming our world: the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development .:. Sustainable Development Knowledge Platform

Hier hat Österreich also teils Recht: Die UN sieht Migration allgemein als positiv, das ist mitunter nicht im Sinne der einheimischen Bevölkerung und der Souveränität eines Landes. Österreich ist also der Meinung dass Migration nicht ohne Bedenken immer gut ist.
Die UN behauptet allerdings auch dass die Souveränität Österreich's nicht gefährdet ist. 
Hier ist die Behauptung zu lesen:
Absatz 15c:


> Der Globale Pakt bekräftigt das souveräne Recht der Staaten, ihre nationale Migrationspolitik
> selbst zu bestimmen, sowie ihr Vorrecht, die Migration innerhalb ihres Hoheitsbereichs in Übereinstimmung
> mit dem Völkerrecht selbst zu regeln



Allerdings sagt bereits Absatz 15b:


> Der Globale Pakt ist ein rechtlich nicht bindender Kooperationsrahmen, der
> anerkennt, dass Migration von keinem Staat allein gesteuert werden kann



Hier ist ein BBC Artikel der das Gegenteil zu beweisen scheint:


> EU should 'undermine national homogeneity' says UN migration chief


EU should 'undermine national homogeneity' says UN migration chief - BBC News

Hat die UN vielleicht tiefergehende Motivation solche Texte zu veröffentlichen und absegnen zu lassen? 
Schauen wir uns das mal an anhand verwandter UN Texte an.
Ganz offiziell wird davon geredet ob nicht die einheimische Bevölkerung auszutauschen das Beste sei:
Replacement Migration

Das finde ich persönlich sehr schockierend, die Frage ist sollte man das schockierend finden? Klingt wie eine blöde Frage, aber sehen wir uns die Definition von Völkermord an:


> any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: (deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part)


http://www.un.org/ar/preventgenocide/adviser/pdf/osapg_analysis_framework.pdf

Das heißt die UN sagt einerseits dass Migration bis zu einem Grad der die einheimische Bevölkerung austauscht toll ist und der Wirtschaft guttut, aber andererseits sagt die UN laut eigenem Papier dass eine solche Politik einen Völkermord darstellt. 

Welche Schlüsse können wir aus diesen Dokumenten und den Nachrichten für die Zukunft Deutschlands und Europas ziehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

"Richtig" ist so eine philosophische  Frage. Sind Menschenrechte "richtig", muss Schwachen geholfen werden, ist gemeinsamer Aufbau richtig, oder ist das Recht des Stärkeren, das _Austilgen derrr Volksschääädlinge_, das Meucheln von Schwachen und Kranken langfristig erfolgreicher? Zur Menschheitsgeschichte gehört die Völkerwanderung, sich davon zu trennen wird irgendwelche Folgen haben.

Ich persönlich halte die Argumente von Österreich für vorgeschoben. Ich sehe weltweit einen Rückfall in Zeiten, als Menschenrechte keinen Pfifferling wert waren, so wie heute schon in vielen Regionen der Welt, denke ich an die arabischen Länder, China, Russland, etc. "Richtig" ist die Politik, die langfristig das Überleben sichert. Bewerten wir in 500 Jahren,  ob es eine richtige Entscheidung war. Ich persönlich würde vieles anders machen, aber meine Meinung würde keine Mehrheit finden.


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Komisch, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war der Kurze noch so begeistert, aber der Stimmungswechsel liegt wohl am Koalitionspartner. 
Check out @mike_november10’s Tweet: Mikzn auf Twitter: "… "

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Richtig" ist so eine philosophische  Frage. Sind Menschenrechte "richtig", muss Schwachen geholfen werden, ist gemeinsamer Aufbau richtig, oder ist das Recht des Stärkeren, das _Austilgen derrr Volksschääädlinge_, das Meucheln von Schwachen und Kranken langfristig erfolgreicher? Zur Menschheitsgeschichte gehört die Völkerwanderung, sich davon zu trennen wird irgendwelche Folgen haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte die Argumente von Österreich für vorgeschoben. Ich sehe weltweit einen Rückfall in Zeiten, als Menschenrechte keinen Pfifferling wert waren, so wie heute schon in vielen Regionen der Welt, denke ich an die arabischen Länder, China, Russland, etc. "Richtig" ist die Politik, die langfristig das Überleben sichert. Bewerten wir in 500 Jahren,  ob es eine richtige Entscheidung war. Ich persönlich würde vieles anders machen, aber meine Meinung würde keine Mehrheit finden.



Dann sag bitte deine Meinung was anders gemacht werden sollte. Meines Erachtens entsteht dieser Rückfall nur weil völlig gegen den Hausverstand agiert wird und dann wird die Bevölkerung natürlich zornig. Das ist als gerechter Zorn zu beurteilen, man wählt ja nicht Politiker damit sie dir die Konkurrenz ins Land importieren kann unter dem Vorwand der humanitären Hilfe, was luxuriöse Begriffe sind für einfache Arbeiter und Bürger die den ganzen Tag jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehen müssen. 
Dazu fehlt ein Verständnis für die Realitäten fremder Ideologien komplett, es muss schon bewusst werden dass tausende hier ankommen und um Asyl ansuchen die aus Ländern wie Pakistan kommen wo gerade eben Massendemonstrationen stattfanden weil eine Christian einem Moslem dort gesagt hat dass sie sich nicht bekehren lassen will und dass er sich doch zum Christentum bekehren soll. 

Protests for second day after Christian acquitted of blasphemy in Pakistan | Watch News Videos Online

Zum Glück wurde sie freigesprochen, aber jetzt bekommen dort die Höchstrichter Todesdrohungen. In Saudi Arabien zum Beispiel ist es illegal eine Religion die nicht Islam ist auszuüben. 
Wenn man nicht versteht wie der menschliche Geist funktioniert dann mag man annehmen dass jeder Mensch bereit ist sich zu ändern. Das ist aber nicht so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Dann sag bitte deine Meinung was anders gemacht werden sollte.
> ...
> Zum Glück wurde sie freigesprochen, aber jetzt bekommen dort die Höchstrichter Todesdrohungen. In Saudi Arabien zum Beispiel ist es illegal eine Religion die nicht Islam ist auszuüben.
> Wenn man nicht versteht wie der menschliche Geist funktioniert dann mag man annehmen dass jeder Mensch bereit ist sich zu ändern. Das ist aber nicht so.


Kauf dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen, wenn Du schon große Reden schwingst.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen, wenn Du schon große Reden schwingst.



Sehr unhöflich und ein unnötiger Beitrag von dir. Wenn du schon kritisiert dann kritisiere den Inhalt zuerst und am Schluss kannst du dann eine kleine Fussnote zu etwaigen fehlenden Satzzeichen machen wenn dir das wirklich so wichtig ist. Natürlich mit dem Ort weil sonst hilft mir deine Kritik reichlich wenig und ich muss das als Versuch werten meinen Thread aus der Bahn zu werfen.


----------



## NatokWa (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen :

Das Engstirnige Festhalten an "Nationalstaaten" und noch schlimmer "Wertesystemen" auf Länder/Glaubensnivau ist genau das was die Welt UND die Menschheit an den Rand des Abgrundes bringt .

3 mehr oder minder einfache Regelungen würden mit einem Schlag viele der heutigen Probleme mehr oder wneiger Schnell (und teils sehr Radikal) lösen (Auch wenn keines davon JEMALS umgesetzt wird) :

1. : Abschaffung ALLER Ländergrenzen + aller Landesregierungen . Vereinheitlichung und vor allem Vereinfachung der Rechtsprechung WELTWEIT unter einhaltung der Religionsfreiheit mit der Bedingung das keine Religion Weltliche Macht haben darf .

2. : EINE Währung Weltweit und das am besten Vollständig Digital -> Kein Devisenhandel mehr möglich (Vor und Nachteile sollten bekannt sein) und Fälschungen werden WEIT schwerer bis hin zu unmöglich je nachdem wie das System aufgebaut ist . Nebenher würden sich Löhne und Preise Weltweit besser vergleichen und daddurch realistisch anpassen lassen . Viele Länder sind nur DESHALB Arm weil ihre Währung keinen Wert hat im Vergleich zu €+$ .....

3. : Förderung einer Weltsprache damit die Menschen der Welt endlich zu dem zusammenwachsen das sie eigendlich sind : EIN Volk . Es gibt keine Fremden , das reden einem nur Populisten gerne ein .....


Ja ich weiß , ich bin ein Spinner , aber würden diese 3 Sachen umgesetzt und evtl. nch der Schritt gemacht alle Drogen zu "Legalisieren" (Was der Bandenkriminalität ein Ende setzen würde) , dann währe die erde ein viel freunlicherer und vor allem Lebenswerterer Ort zum Leben als diese Rassismus-Versuchte Dreckswelt in der wir heute leben"dürfen" .


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Sehr unhöflich und ein unnötiger Beitrag von dir. Wenn du schon kritisiert dann kritisiere den Inhalt zuerst und am Schluss kannst du dann eine kleine Fussnote zu etwaigen fehlenden Satzzeichen machen wenn dir das wirklich so wichtig ist.


Man sollte sich schon an die Forenregeln halten, denen man vor kurzem zugestimmt hat:


> Lesbare Beiträge produzieren: Keine Bandwurmsätze, nutzt *Satzzeichen* und Absätze.



Aber dir geht es ja sicher um etwas ganz anderes ... .

Schwafeln.
gelle? 



NatokWa schrieb:


> 3 mehr oder minder einfache Regelungen würden mit  einem Schlag viele der heutigen Probleme mehr oder wneiger Schnell (und  teils sehr Radikal) lösen (Auch wenn keines davon JEMALS umgesetzt  wird) :
> 
> 1. : Abschaffung ALLER Ländergrenzen + aller Landesregierungen .  Vereinheitlichung und vor allem Vereinfachung der Rechtsprechung  WELTWEIT unter einhaltung der Religionsfreiheit mit der Bedingung das  keine Religion Weltliche Macht haben darf .
> 
> ...


Dem stimme ich voll zu.
Vorher sollte man aber auch die GESETZE alle angleichen.

Die EU-(Deppen) Abgeordneten in Brüssel sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, eine einheitliche Mehrwertsteuer in allen EU-Staaten durchzusetzen.
Von Verkehrs-, Straf- und Steuerrecht will ich jetzt erst gar nicht anfangen.

Lieber beschäftigt man sich mit dem Biegegrad von Bananen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist als gerechter Zorn zu beurteilen, man wählt ja nicht Politiker damit sie dir die Konkurrenz ins Land importieren kann unter dem Vorwand der humanitären Hilfe, was luxuriöse Begriffe sind für einfache Arbeiter und Bürger die den ganzen Tag jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehen müssen.



Welche Konkurrenz? Die Asylbewerber dürfen hier nicht arbeiten. Dazu fehlen die Sprachkenntnisse. Zudem dürften die wenigsten über einen Ausbildungs-/Hochschulabschluss geschweige denn überhaut über einen Schulabschluss verfügen.

Die größte Konkurrenz sind immer noch die Leute im eigenen Studiengang. 



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Dazu fehlt ein Verständnis für die Realitäten fremder Ideologien komplett, es muss schon bewusst werden dass tausende hier ankommen und um Asyl ansuchen die aus Ländern wie Pakistan kommen wo gerade eben Massendemonstrationen stattfanden weil eine Christian einem Moslem dort gesagt hat dass sie sich nicht bekehren lassen will und dass er sich doch zum Christentum bekehren soll.
> 
> Protests for second day after Christian acquitted of blasphemy in Pakistan | Watch News Videos Online
> 
> Zum Glück wurde sie freigesprochen, aber jetzt bekommen dort die Höchstrichter Todesdrohungen. In Saudi Arabien zum Beispiel ist es illegal eine Religion die nicht Islam ist auszuüben.


Deswegen haben die Leute hier ein Recht auf Asyl, weil sie eben PERSÖNLICH aufgrund der Religion im Heimatland verfolgt werden.


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen :
> 
> Das Engstirnige Festhalten an "Nationalstaaten" und noch schlimmer "Wertesystemen" auf Länder/Glaubensnivau ist genau das was die Welt UND die Menschheit an den Rand des Abgrundes bringt .
> 
> ...



Mach mal deine Augen auf und willkommen in der Welt.

Punkt 1: Ich hab gerade so lachen müssen, das selbst der Keller es nicht verhindern konnte. Damit wäre die Türe offen für kriminelle und co.
Punkt 2: Wer sowas schreibt hat keine Ahnung von Geld. Was passiert wenn alles nur noch Digital läuft? Fällt was aus ist die Krise schon erreicht. Außerdem kann man Falschgeld auch als Laie gut erkennen.
Punkt 3: Weltsprache Deutsch.


----------



## shadie (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist als gerechter Zorn zu beurteilen, man wählt ja nicht Politiker damit sie dir die Konkurrenz ins Land importieren kann unter dem Vorwand der humanitären Hilfe, was luxuriöse Begriffe sind für einfache Arbeiter und Bürger die den ganzen Tag jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehen müssen.



Dann erzähl mal, für welche Ziele du Politiker wählst und mit welchen Mitteln Sie diese erreichen 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber dir geht es ja sicher um etwas ganz anderes ... .
> 
> Schwafeln.
> gelle?



Genau das denke ich auch und erst recht wenn ich mir seinen ersten Thread begutachte.
Hier noch mal verlinkt, dass er nicht vergessen wird:
Offener Brief an Merkel: Du hast unser Land zerstört



Ich hätte gerne mal eine Erklärung dafür, was da bei der UN nun "wiedersprüchlich ist".

*Auf der einen Seite heißt es, Einwanderungen sind gut und förderlich.*
Ja richtig.

Denn ohne diese Arbeitskräfte würde z.B. der Gesundheitssektor bald richtig die Gretsche machen.
Denn diese Jobs will hier in DE keiner.
Kann man da nicht froh sein, dass es Arbeiter aus den Nachbarländern sehr gerne übernehmen?
*
Auf der anderen Seite heißt es, wird die Einwanderung übertrieben, gleicht das einem Völkermord.

*Was soll man dazu sagen?


Alles was man in übertriebenem Maße tut ist "ungesund" und somit für mich auch kein Wiederspruch.
Ich wage aber mal zu behaupten, dass wir von solch einem Ausmaß sehr weit von entfernt sind.

Oder siehst du aufgrund der Einwanderungszahlen "Deutschland bedroht" oder wie du in deinem ersten Thread geschrieben hast:



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Mit deinem mütterlichen Instinkt der nichts in einer Führungsposition verloren hat hast du es geschafft Deutschland für hunderte Jahre in den Ruin zu werfen.
> Trump rettet die USA aber das ist dort nur möglich weil es dort freie Meinungsäußerung gibt. In Deutschland wird man hinter Gitter geworfen wenn man jemanden beleidigt und wir wissen alle dass Menschen diese Gesetzeslage ausnutzen um sich strategisch beleidigt zu fühlen und Widersacher so mundtot machen.
> Schade darum, Deutschland ist ein gutes Land und mit dem Fall Deutschlands wird auch Europa fallen.



Ja......Deutschland ist richtig richtig richtig arm dran.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> evtl. nch der Schritt gemacht alle Drogen zu "Legalisieren" (Was der Bandenkriminalität ein Ende setzen würde)



OK umfasst noch deutlich mehr. Wie z.B. Schutzgeld, Abrechnungsbetrug, Menschenhandel, Cybercrime. 
Insbesondere mit den letzten beiden wird heute deutlich mehr Gewinn gemacht als mit Drogen. 
Cybercrime: Lukratives Geschaeft fuer die Organisierte Kriminalitaet | bpb (2013)



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man Falschgeld auch als Laie gut erkennen.



Hängt von der Qualität der Fälschung ab.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Weltsprache Deutsch.



Die Weltsprache durch die Digitalisierung ist wenn dann Englisch. Das ist aber durch die ganzen Doppelbedeutungen eher ungeeignet. 
Am besten wäre Spanisch geeignet, da man alles genau so ausspricht, wie man es ließt.


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Dann doch lieber Italienisch


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Italienisch hat aber auch einige tücken.

Dazu hat Spanisch den Vorteil, das es aus der Kolonialzeit noch weltweit verbreitet ist. Von Süd/Mittelamerika bis zu den Philippinen. 

Ist auch eine Frage, wie viele Menschen eine Sprache sprechen können:
1    Englisch    1122 Mio
2    Mandarin-Chinesisch    1107 Mio
3    Spanisch    572 Mio
Liste der meistgesprochenen Sprachen – Wikipedia


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Ich als gläubiger Christ muss leider der einen Weltsprache absagen weil Gott das klar nicht will. Siehe Turm von Babel den Gott zerstört hat weil sie dort alle dieselbe Sprache gesprochen haben. 
Wir müssen uns schon daran erinnern wie fundamental wichtig der christliche Glaube in unserer Gesellschaft ist, ohne die christliche Moral wäre Europa gar nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Es gibt keinen Gott.
Vom Christentum sind auch nur noch die Feste Weihnachten und Ostern übrig geblieben.

Wer den quatsch aus den Märchenbuch Bibel wirklich ernst nimmt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ich als gläubiger Christ muss leider der einen Weltsprache absagen weil Gott das klar nicht will. Siehe Turm von Babel den Gott zerstört hat *weil sie dort alle dieselbe Sprache gesprochen haben*.


Hmm, ich habe das anders interpretiert... weil sie zu hoch hinaus wollten und sich auf eine Stufe mit Gott stellen wollten!




> Wir müssen uns schon daran erinnern wie fundamental wichtig der christliche Glaube in unserer Gesellschaft ist, ohne die christliche Moral wäre Europa gar nichts.


Ich finde Staat und Religion sollten strikt getrennt werden. Eigentlich finde ich schon (die Namen)  CDU und CSU irreführend... da wird auch eindeutig Politik und Religion vermischt. Bzw sie beziehen sich auf "christliche Werte".


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde Staat und Religion sollten strikt getrennt werden. Eigentlich finde ich schon CDU und CSU irreführend... da ist auch eindeutig Politik und Religion vermischt. Bzw sie beziehen sich auf "christliche Werte".



Das ist eine Nonsense Meinung, Staat und Religion ist immer strikt verbunden weil Menschen nunmal religiös sind und Religion gibt die Moral vor mit der Gesetze gemacht werden. Wenn du nach Staats und Religionstrennung wünscht dann kannst du gleich wünschen dass keiner mehr religiös ist, das wird nie passieren.


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ich als gläubiger Christ muss leider der einen Weltsprache absagen weil Gott das klar nicht will. Siehe Turm von Babel den Gott zerstört hat weil sie dort alle dieselbe Sprache gesprochen haben.
> Wir müssen uns schon daran erinnern wie fundamental wichtig der christliche Glaube in unserer Gesellschaft ist, ohne die christliche Moral wäre Europa gar nichts.


Weißt du was auch eine christliche Tugend ist? Nächstenliebe. 

Desweiteren hängst du einem alten Schinken nach, genauso wie es bei den allermeisten anderen Weltreligionen auch ist. Wir könnten wunderbar ohne diesen Kram leben, hat ohnehin viel zu viel Leid und Elend verursacht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist eine Nonsense Meinung, Staat und Religion ist immer strikt verbunden weil Menschen nunmal religiös sind und Religion gibt die Moral vor mit der Gesetze gemacht werden. Wenn du nach Staats und Religionstrennung wünscht dann kannst du gleich wünschen dass keiner mehr religiös ist, das wird nie passieren.



In der Justiz wird streng nach Gesetzen gehandelt. Moral darf da keine Rolle spielen, wenn sie den Gesetzen entgegensteht. 

Die Religionsfreiheit ist im GG geregelt und damit auch die Freiheit des Staates von Religion.


Auch die Regeln und Verbote aus den Religionen spielen heute keine Rolle mehr. Z.B. das Verbot von Schweinefleisch im Islam oder die Trennung von Fleisch und Milch im Judentum. 
Da muss man einfach schauen, wo die Religionen entstanden sind, in Regionen mit über 40°C, wo die Bakterien auf dem Fleisch Party feiern. Schweinefleich verdirbt besonders schnell. Weil daran dann viele gestorben sind hat man halt Regeln aufgestellt, die das Essen von Schwein verbieten.
Heute gibt es aber strenge Hygienevorschriften und eine geschlossene Kühlkette womit das Ganze kein Problem mehr ist. Mit einem Kühlschrank kann man auch im nahen Osten problemlos Fleisch lagern. Hier im gemäßigten Klima erst recht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Er hat das mit der Aufklärung und Humanismus nicht richtig verstanden, beides ist ja aus dem christlichen Weltbild entstanden oder besser gesagt, dort wo das Christentum vorherrschend war, hat aber Gott sein Dank dazu geführt Religion und Staat zu trennen.


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

"Das ist eine Nonsense Meinung, Staat und Religion ist immer strikt verbunden weil Menschen nunmal religiös sind und Religion gibt die Moral vor mit der Gesetze gemacht werden"

Dies halte ich für eine viel zu starke Verallgemeinerung - ich bin kein Zentimeter religiös. Wenn Überhaupt dann ist die Wissenschaft meine "Religion". 

Präziser formuliert: einige/mehrere/viele Menschen sind religiös. Aber ganz sicher nicht pauschal "Menschen sind religiös" --> meiner bescheidenen subjektiven Meinung nach  ist Religiösität ein kulturelles Überbleibsel aus der Zeit als sich die Menschen das meiste auf der Welt einfach nicht erklären konnten und man dann mit der Argumentation kam "Hat/haben der Gott/die Göttin/die Götter so gemacht". Aus meiner Sicht obsolet. Aber ganz klar auch nur meine subjektive Meinung dazu.

BTT (kinda):
Ich bin definitiv auch der Meinung das viele hier vergessen das ganz viel von dem Pro-/Contra-gebasche zum Thema Migration einfach nur dient um die eigene Machtbasis bei anstehenden Wahlen, dem eigenen sozialen Umfeld und in den Medien zu steigern/festigen. Aka - auf beiden Seiten derbe Heuchelei.

Meine Lösung (sogar zu >50% ernst gemeint): Die Utopie ala Star-Trek-Next-Generation mit einer vereinten Erde. Allerdings war dafür auch ein atomarer WW3 nötig - wir Menschen lernen nur aus Katastrophen (wieder einmal nat. nur imho).


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat das mit der Aufklärung und Humanismus nicht richtig verstanden, beides ist ja aus dem christlichen Weltbild entstanden oder besser gesagt, dort wo das Christentum vorherrschend war, hat aber Gott sein Dank dazu geführt Religion und Staat zu trennen.



Teil der Aufklärung sollte es sein Jesus Christus als einzigen Gott und König der Welt zu akzeptieren, wenn du noch nicht so weit bist dann beeile dich besser. Nach dem Tod ist es zu spät für Meinungsänderungen.



> Johannes 3:16
> Denn Gott hat die Welt so sehr geliebt, dass er seinen einzigen Sohn hingab, damit jeder, der an ihn glaubt, nicht verloren geht, sondern das ewige Leben hat


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist eine Nonsense Meinung, Staat und Religion ist immer strikt verbunden weil Menschen nunmal religiös sind und Religion gibt die Moral vor mit der Gesetze gemacht werden. Wenn du nach Staats und Religionstrennung wünscht dann kannst du gleich wünschen dass keiner mehr religiös ist, das wird nie passieren.



Die Religion ist dein spirituelles Freizeitvergnügen und hat mit dem Staat und den Gesetzen unseres Staates nur sehr rudimentär bis gar nichts zu tun!.

Edit:

Jetzt wird es aber steil!
An was ich glaube oder nicht glaube, ist meine ganz eigene Privatsache, ansonsten solltest du ein Blick in das GG werfen, da ist das nochmal ausführlich erklärt!


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist eine Nonsense Meinung, Staat und Religion ist immer strikt verbunden weil Menschen nunmal religiös sind und Religion gibt die Moral vor mit der Gesetze gemacht werden. Wenn du nach Staats und Religionstrennung wünscht dann kannst du gleich wünschen dass keiner mehr religiös ist, das wird nie passieren.


Welche Moral? Die Moral von unzähligen missbrauchten Kindern und Jugendlichen? Die Moral einer Religion deren oberster Chef nicht mit allergrößter Härte dagegen vorgeht? Hör mir auf mit deinem religiösen Kauderwelsch. Wehe ein radikaler Muslim würde so argumentieren, Religion gibt die Moral vor. Radikale Muslime würden eine nicht verhüllte Frau als unmoralisch ansehen, so, und was jetzt? Zwei Seiten die jeweils auf der eigenen Position beharren, da nur diese richtig sein kann, kommt ja schließlich vom Gott persönlich (oder so), und irgendwann schlagen sich diese fortschrittlichen und vollkommen humanistischen Gruppen dann gegenseitig die Schädeldecken ein. Würden sie das auf einer isolierten Insel machen wärs ja egal, leider ist das nicht der Fall. 

Aber wenn du ernsthaft vom Turm zu Babel schwafelst weiß man eh schon was mit dir los ist. Sowas kann doch niemand ernst nehmen. 

Und ja, ich bringe immer dieses Totschlagargument Kindesmissbrauch wenn mir jemand erzählen will wie toll das Christentum doch sei. 
Es wäre ja nicht einmal so dass da von Religion zu Religion Unterschiede machen. Von mir aus könnte man alle Religionen einfach in Luft auflösen. 



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Teil der Aufklärung sollte es sein Jesus Christus als einzigen Gott und König der Welt zu akzeptieren, wenn du noch nicht so weit bist dann beeile dich besser. Nach dem Tod ist es zu spät für Meinungsänderungen.


Ja, der Sohn einer Jungfrau, und weiter? Du vermischt da Aufklärung mit Indoktrination.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Religion ist dein spirituelles Freizeitvergnügen und hat mit dem Staat und den Gesetzen unseres Staates nur sehr rudimentär bis gar nichts zu tun!.



Das ist deine Meinung. Meine Meinung ist dass die Demokratie ein von Heiden erfundenes System ist das nicht in der Bibel vorkommt und daher abzuschaffen ist. Stattdessen muss Jesus in der Verfassung stehen und alle Gesetze müssen auf Versen in der Bibel basieren so wie es sich für eine ordentliche Gesellschaft gehört.
Ich war auch mal Atheist aber dann habe ich den Weg zu Gott gefunden, dank Hebräer 11:1.  Es wird Zeit weiter zu wachsen und dem Atheismus zu entkommen, es ist ein böses Gedankenmodell das dich selbst zum Gott macht und wo deine Meinungen letzte absolute moralische Instanz sind. Das kann nur schlecht ausgehen!


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Teil der Aufklärung sollte es sein Jesus Christus als einzigen Gott und König der Welt zu akzeptieren, wenn du noch nicht so weit bist dann beeile dich besser. Nach dem Tod ist es zu spät für Meinungsänderungen.



Teil der modernen Aufklärung sollte es sein das fliegende Spaghetti-Monster als einzigen Gott und Nahrungsquelle zu akzeptieren. Wenn du noch keine Pasta gekocht hast dann beeile dich besser. Nach dem Verzehr von Nicht-Pasta ist es zu spät für eine Umkehr.

Sorry, bei solchen religions-fundamentalismus-blabla kann ich nicht anders. Frei nach Kalkove: Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich macht verdient es durch den Kakao gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



> Das ist deine Meinung. Meine Meinung ist dass die Demokratie ein von Heiden erfundenes System ist das nicht in der Bibel vorkommt und daher abzuschaffen ist. Stattdessen muss Jesus in der Verfassung stehen und alle Gesetze müssen auf Versen in der Bibel basieren so wie es sich für eine ordentliche Gesellschaft gehört.
> Ich war auch mal Atheist aber dann habe ich den Weg zu Gott gefunden, dank Hebräer 11:1. Es wird Zeit weiter zu wachsen und dem Atheismus zu entkommen, es ist ein böses Gedankenmodell das dich selbst zum Gott macht und wo deine Meinungen letzte absolute moralische Instanz sind. Das kann nur schlecht ausgehen!





Ich glaube damit ist der Thread nun tot, aber das war eigentlich abzusehen, ich hatte nur nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm ist, aber wahrscheinlich dann doch eher getrolle, ansonsten müsste man sich ernsthaft sorgen machen, wie du durch den Tag kommst.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Heute angemeldet, Stand 14:11 Uhr 10 Beitraege, alle gegen Fluechtlinge und / oder Merkelbashing.

Wie genau kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee, sich bei einer Hardwareseite anzumelden und dort dann im tiefsten Forenkeller draufloszumissionieren ... ?


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Meine Meinung ist dass die Demokratie ein von Heiden erfundenes System ist das nicht in der Bibel vorkommt und daher abzuschaffen ist. Stattdessen muss Jesus in der Verfassung stehen und alle Gesetze müssen auf Versen in der Bibel basieren so wie es sich für eine ordentliche Gesellschaft gehört.
> Ich war auch mal Atheist aber dann habe ich den Weg zu Gott gefunden, dank Hebräer 11:1.  Es wird Zeit weiter zu wachsen und dem Atheismus zu entkommen, es ist ein böses Gedankenmodell das dich selbst zum Gott macht und wo deine Meinungen letzte absolute moralische Instanz sind. Das kann nur schlecht ausgehen!



"Das ist eine Nonsens Meinung (sic!)" um deine Worte zu benutzen. 
Jesus muss gar nirgends stehen, schon gar nicht in der Verfassung. Du bist im Endeffekt gar nicht weit weg von irgendwelchen Islamisten. Abseits von so Nebensächlichkeiten wie den Wörtern Jesus, Allah etc könntet ihr euch super unterhalten wie man die moderne, säkulare, humanistische und aufgeklärte Gesellschaft wieder ins Mittelalter zurückversetzt.


----------



## shadie (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Heute angemeldet, Stand 14:11 Uhr 10 Beitraege, alle gegen Fluechtlinge und / oder Merkelbashing.
> 
> Wie genau kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee, sich bei einer Hardwareseite anzumelden und dort dann im tiefsten Forenkeller draufloszumissionieren ... ?





Bin schon am überlegen mit wessen 2. account wir es hier zu tun haben. 
habe einen verdächtigen, bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Bragir schrieb:


> Teil der modernen Aufklärung sollte es sein das fliegende Spaghetti-Monster als einzigen Gott und Nahrungsquelle zu akzeptieren. Wenn du noch keine Pasta gekocht hast dann beeile dich besser. Nach dem Verzehr von Nicht-Pasta ist es zu spät für eine Umkehr.
> 
> Sorry, bei solchen religions-fundamentalismus-blabla kann ich nicht anders. Frei nach Kalkove: Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich macht verdient es durch den Kakao gezogen zu werden.



Das Spaghetti Monster ist kein Argument, es ist wieder nur Meinung gegen Meinung. Nur meine Meinung - nämlich die heilige Bibel - hat mächtige Länder erschaffen die Jahrtausende überlebt haben. Länger als jedes andere Land oder Imperium in der Geschichte der Menschheit. 
Deine persönliche Meinung dazu wie das Leben gelebt werden soll hat kein solch ein Fundament. Der Beweis ist im Pudding, die Bibel funktioniert!
In allen Ländern wo die Bibel nicht akzeptiert wird, wird das Leben schlecht und armselig gelebt mit wenig Freiheiten und viel Unterdrückung. Das sollte auch Beweis dafür sein dass nur das Modell von Jesus Christus funktionieren kann. Warum ist Indonesien keine Weltmacht obwohl dort 264 Millionen Menschen leben, fast soviel wie in den USA? Frag dich das mal.
Die Bibel sagt zwar dass man Fremde gleich behandeln soll aber sie sagt nicht dass man einfach jeden reinlassen soll, ob er Christ ist oder nicht. Man muss schon an die Gerechtigkeit und das Wohl aller denken, nicht nur der Fremden.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen mit wessen 2. account wir es hier zu tun haben.
> habe einen verdächtigen, bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher.


Ich auch... der Namen fängt mit T an und hört mit D auf.
Er wurde ja kürzlich gerade gesperrt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Echt?
Solche direkt aus dem Bibelbelt kommenden"Ergüsse" gab es schon vorher?
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.........


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das Spaghetti Monster ist kein Argument, es ist wieder nur Meinung gegen Meinung. Nur meine Meinung - nämlich die heilige Bibel - hat mächtige Länder erschaffen die Jahrtausende überlebt haben. Länger als jedes andere Land oder Imperium in der Geschichte der Menschheit.
> Deine persönliche Meinung dazu wie das Leben gelebt werden soll hat kein solch ein Fundament. Der Beweis ist im Pudding, die Bibel funktioniert!
> In allen Ländern wo die Bibel nicht akzeptiert wird, wird das Leben schlecht und armselig gelebt mit wenig Freiheiten und viel Unterdrückung. Das sollte auch Beweis dafür sein dass nur das Modell von Jesus Christus funktionieren kann. Warum ist Indonesien keine Weltmacht obwohl dort 264 Millionen Menschen leben, fast soviel wie in den USA? Frag dich das mal.
> Die Bibel sagt zwar dass man Fremde gleich behandeln soll aber sie sagt nicht dass man einfach jeden reinlassen soll, ob er Christ ist oder nicht. Man muss schon an die Gerechtigkeit und das Wohl aller denken, nicht nur der Fremden.



Ohne Sarkasmus zu verstehen muss ein kompliziertes Leben sein...

Gerechtigkeit ist äußerst Subjektiv - genauso der Begriff "das Wohl aller"...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nicht aufgrund irgend eines (Aber-)glaubens seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber sozial auftreten sondern weil es nunmal einfach für soziale Lebewesen wie den Homo Sapiens Sapiens richtig ist. Genauso sollte man die Argumentation "Christlich/Jesus - Gut -- alle anderen schlecht" mal in den Papierkorb/Sondermüll/Spamordner packen. Alleine schon die Frage "welches Christentum meinst du den ? Urchristen, katholisch,evangelich,presbyterianer, etc pp." zeigt doch das wir es da wieder mit vielen Variationen eines (Aber-)glaubens zu tun haben - alle diese Variationen auf Basis der Meinungen iwelcher historischen Persönlichkeiten entstanden....

Nene, wenn wir mal zum Topic zurückwollen - beim Thema Migration sollte man imho mal einfach mit gesundem Menschenverstand handeln (wieder so ein subjektiver Wischi-Waschi-Begriff, ich weiss...) - aus meiner Sicht muss man Leuten in Not helfen, dazu jederzeit aber natürlich abwägen wo hierfür ganz realpolitisch die Grenzen zu setzen sind (vorhandene Ressourcen, Möglichkeiten, kulturellen Aspekte etc. pp.). Natürlich soll man Menschen in Not helfen, natürlich können wir als Europa (und damit auch Deutschland) aber die Welt nicht im Alleingang retten. Dafür muss die Menschheit endlich mal lernen vereint auf einer neutralen Basis (die Dinge wie Religion als Privatvergnügen akzeptiert) zu handeln.

Es wird hier immer versucht die Symptome der heutigen Herausforderungen zu behandeln, an die Ursachen trauen sich aber die wenigsten ran - imho gerade weil es den entsprechenden Leuten welche groß ihre Meinung rumposaunen letztlich nur um eigene Profilierung geht.

Ja, damit spreche ich auch deine Äußerungen zu "Jesus als unser König blablabla" an. Was du privat glaubst, machst und tust ist dein Ding. Sobald du hier aber öffentlich verkündest das dies der einzige Weg sei zeigst du dich einfach nur als Fundamentalist. Damit ist aber nunmal den notleidenden Menschen nicht im mindesten geholfen. Da helfen auch keine "tausendjährigen mächtigen Reiche" etc pp - da hat es die Not und das Leid auch gegeben.

Ich verbleibe damit bei meiner Meinung --> wir müssen als Menschheit endlich vereint die Probleme angehen, damit würden nach Beseitigung von Hunger, Armut und Krieg auch endlich die Symptome wie Massenmigration/Flucht/Vertreibung entfallen und wir könnten uns endlich als Spezies mal auf die aus meiner Sicht wichtigen Dinge konzentrieren.

Wie immer - das stellt meine Meinung dar, ich akzeptiere gerne das du eine andere hast. Aber nur wenn du deine Meinung nicht als "das ist die einzig Richtige" hier und anderswo so unreflektiert rausposaunst... da werden Leute wie ich hoffentlich immer reingrätschen um klarzumachen das sowas dem hier angesprochenen Themenkomplex der Migration nicht im mindesten dienlich ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man Falschgeld auch als Laie gut erkennen.



Echt?
Ich drücke dir einen schwedischen 10 Kronen Schein in die Hand und du kannst sofort erkennen, ob das eine Fälschung ist oder nicht?


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Bragir schrieb:


> Ohne Sarkasmus zu verstehen muss ein kompliziertes Leben sein...
> 
> Gerechtigkeit ist äußerst Subjektiv - genauso der Begriff "das Wohl aller"...
> 
> ...



Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, es ist eben exakt meine Meinung dass man all diesen armen Ländern nur mit der Bibel helfen kann. Die werden noch Jahrtausende lang arm bleiben wenn sie nicht die strikte arbeitsorientierte Lebensweise der Bibel akzeptieren. Nur die Bibel hat die perfekte Mischung von allen Lebenseinstellungen um produktive, glückliche Menschen zu machen. 
Die Bibel sagt dutzende Male wie wichtig es ist zu arbeiten und nicht faul zu sein - wo im Atheismus gibt so eine Lehre?


> Sprüche 6-9
> Geh hin zur Ameise, du Fauler,
> sieh ihre Wege an und werde weise:
> 
> ...



Du wirst lange suchen müssen um so eine göttliche Weisheit in anderen Religionen zu finden und du wirst scheitern. 

Du magst dich lustig machen über Aberglauben aber der Mensch braucht eine höhere Instanz im Leben die über die Weisheit von Menschen hinausgeht. Das menschliche Gehirn funktioniert nicht optimal wenn du im Kopf die Meinung deines Freundes oder deiner Umgebung über die absolute Gerechtigkeit des Universums stellst - und genau hier hakt es für Atheisten, weil du glaubst nicht dass es eine absolute objektive Gerechtigkeit gibt. Deswegen hörst du bei dem Subjektiven schon auf zu denken, für dich und deine Umgebung reicht es ja. Wenn man an Gott glaubt dann reicht das eben nicht und deswegen sind gottesfürchtige Gesellschaften auf allen Ebenen soviel erfolgreicher und stärker. Man ist gezwungen an das Wohl aller zu denken ganz egal ob das gewissen Menschen mit gewissen Meinungen passt oder nicht. Das ist keine standardmäßige Einstellung im menschlichen Gehirn, standardmäßig denkt das Gehirn nur daran was es selber will und braucht und was okay ist für sich selbst um zu überleben und gut zu überleben. 
Nur mithilfe von Gott kann man das Gehirn so umtrainieren damit man immer an das Wohl aller in einem absoluten universalen Umfang denkt. Das ist der wahre Wert der Religion und der Bibel.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Bevor du hier weiter deine religiösen Ergüsse verbreitest noch auf die schnelle eine Korrektur deiner Lügen!

Z.B. der japanische Staat noch die japanische Bevölkerung hat auch nur den kleinsten Bezug zur Bibel, weder historisch, noch aktuell, und die Leben als drittgrößte Volkswirtschaft der Welt ziemlich gut, um es mal zu untertreiben.
Nur mal so viel zu deinen bewiesen unwahren Behauptungen!


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bevor du hier weiter deine religiösen Ergüsse verbreitest noch auf die schnelle eine Korrektur deiner Lügen!
> 
> Z.B. der japanische Staat noch die japanische Bevölkerung hat auch nur den kleinsten Bezug zur Bibel, weder historisch, noch aktuell, und die Leben als drittgrößte Volkswirtschaft ziemlich gut, um es mal zu untertreiben.
> Nur mal so viel zu deinen bewiesen unwahren Behauptungen!



Dieser vermeintliche Wohlstand ist sehr jung und bereits im Absinken. Wie lange hat es gehalten? 20-40 Jahre? Und du vergleichst das mit den Jahrtausenden in denen Europa die Welt regiert hat.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Den einen oder anderen unschoenen Vogelschiss© inklusive?


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Lesen außerhalb der Bibel bildet, deine Geschichtkenntnisse sind leider katastrophal, eher unterhalb des Kindergartens, dass gilt für deine historischen Japan Kenntnisse, als auch deinen Behauptungen über Europa!
Europa hat die Welt mit viel gutem Willen 300-400 Jahre regiert, dass ist aber schon seit 1918 nicht mehr der Fall!


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Bei so einem Haufen fundamentalchristlichem Humbug, bekommt man große Lust mit Roten Stern und Russenpanzer durch Fulda Gap und Hof Corridor  zu brausen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maxxiii schrieb:


> Und du vergleichst das mit den Jahrtausenden in denen Europa die Welt regiert hat.


Kolumbus ist also schon im Jahre 1492 v.u.Z. nach Amerika? Spannend...



shadie schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen mit wessen 2. account wir es hier zu tun haben.
> habe einen verdächtigen, bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher.


Kein Wunder dass das Multi-O-Meter bei mir wieder rotiert.


€: Treppenwitz: Sich darüber beschweren das in der Verfassung nirgendwo Jesus vorkommt, aber ignorieren, das in der Präambel "Im Bewußtsein seiner Verantwortung vor Gott und den Menschen, [...]", Gott sogar noch vor den Menschen steht.


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, es ist eben exakt meine Meinung dass man all diesen armen Ländern nur mit der Bibel helfen kann. Die werden noch Jahrtausende lang arm bleiben wenn sie nicht die strikte arbeitsorientierte Lebensweise der Bibel akzeptieren. Nur die Bibel hat die perfekte Mischung von allen Lebenseinstellungen um produktive, glückliche Menschen zu machen.
> Die Bibel sagt dutzende Male wie wichtig es ist zu arbeiten und nicht faul zu sein - wo im Atheismus gibt so eine Lehre?
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das ist der Punkt in welchem du dich deiner Illusion hingibst. Auch in den "auf christlicher Basis erbauten" Reichen und Gesellschaftssystemen hat es Verfolgung, Not, Leid, Migration etc pp gegeben. Genauso wie in den auf Basis iwelcher anderen auf (Aber-)glauben basierenden Systemen.

Auch in diesen von dir als Lösung angegeben Reichen/Ländern/Systemen wurde nur an Symptomen rumgedoktort - die Ursachen will die kollektive Menscheit ja scheinbar nicht angehen.

Damit verbleibe ich bei meiner Meinung (welche ich hier zum wiederholten Male als meine subjektive Meinung ohne Generalvollmacht deklariere) das die Menschheit Religion als privatvergnügen ohne Platz & Macht in den (über-)staatlichen Systemen behandeln muss und die grundlegenden Ursachen für den Themenkomplex Migration endlich angehen muss. Ansonsten kommen immer wieder iwelche fundies mit ihrem "Mein Gott/Führer/König/System/KI/FSM etc pp ist die einzige Lösung" daher - das löst aber seit tausenden Jahren nicht die eig. Probleme der Menschheit - Hunger,Not,Leid,Verfolgung.

Auch iwelche Zitate aus iwelchen von Menschen geschaffenen Büchern wirken in diesem Kontext echt lächerlich. Z.B. kann ich auch genauso aus der Edda zitieren und klar darlegen das "nur das Leben als echter Krieger und der Tod mit dem Schwert in der Hand den Zugang zu Valhalla sichert" - richtiger oder iwie vernünftiger wird eine solche Zitation darum aber nicht - eher im Gegenteil. Es zeigt das man lieber andere für sich denken lässt und diese Aussagen dann auch noch unreflektiert als die einzige Wahrheit darstellt und wir hier im schlimmsten Fall auch noch als das einzig richtige begreift. 

Ich kann ja nachvollziehen das die Selbstwahrnehmung einem in solchen Fällen öfter eine neutrale Bewertung der Situation auf Basis seriöser, wissenschaftlicher Fakten erschwert - man sollte doch aber in der Lage sein zu erkennen das die eigene Meinung immer genau das ist - nur die eigene Meinung. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für mich und meine Meinung.

BTW: Atheismus ? Hier zeigt sich doch ganz klar das typische Schubladendenken bei dir - wie kommst du darauf das ich Atheist bin ? Weil ich mich als "nicht-religiös" beschrieben habe ? Wenn überhaupt bin ich Agnostiker - auch das im wissenschaftlichen Sinne - "es ist nichts bewiesen bis es nicht bewiesen ist" - wobei natürlich ein "Beweis" gift für den Glauben ist - da es dann ja nichtmehr glauben wäre sondern wissen. Und genau deshalb berufe ich mich auf den wissenschaftlichen Ansatz - Beweise deine Aussage, dann gilt sie. Ansonsten muss es immer als Theorie/Aberglauben/Meinungsbekundung eingegrenzt werden !"


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Bragir schrieb:


> grundlegenden Ursachen für den Themenkomplex Migration endlich angehen muss



Die grundlegende Ursache ist dass die Menschen nicht der Bibel folgen, das ist einfach die Wahrheit.


----------



## Verminaard (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Eins muss man ihm lassen: er zieht die Nummer jetzt knallhart durch.
Leider kann ich mit Religion so ueberhaupt nichts anfangen.

Viel Glueck noch!


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Die grundlegende Ursache ist dass die Menschen nicht der Bibel folgen, das ist einfach die Wahrheit.



Wieder so eine wischi-waschi-Aussage eines Fundis --> welche Version der Bibel meinst du ? Die Urbibel, die katholische Variante von 1300, die Auslegung der Presbyterianer, die Variante der Zeugen Jehovas oder welche genau ?

Nachtrag:
mir ist schon klar - dont feed the troll. Aber immerhin komme ich so mal meinen 100 Posts+ näher für den Zugang zum Marktplatz.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Bragir schrieb:


> Wieder so eine wischi-waschi-Aussage eines Fundis --> welche Version der Bibel meinst du ? Die Urbibel, die katholische Variante von 1300, die Auslegung der Presbyterianer, die Variante der Zeugen Jehovas oder welche genau ?
> 
> Nachtrag:
> mir ist schon klar - dont feed the troll. Aber immerhin komme ich so mal meinen 100 Posts+ näher für den Zugang zum Marktplatz.



Die King James Version ist für mich die einzige Bibel die direkt von Gott kommt. Es gibt keine deutschsprachige Bibel die so nahe an Gottes Willen rankommt.


----------



## Bragir (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Die King James Version ist für mich die einzige Bibel die direkt von Gott kommt. Es gibt keine deutschsprachige Bibel die so nahe an Gottes Willen rankommt.



Ah, danke für die Klarstellung - cherrypicking of its finest


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

War das nicht die Version, bei der Ehebruch erlaubt ist?


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Die Ausgabe von 1631, Ja. Ist heute heiss begehrt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Meine Meinung ist dass die Demokratie ein von Heiden erfundenes System ist das nicht in der Bibel vorkommt und daher abzuschaffen ist. Stattdessen muss Jesus in der Verfassung stehen und alle Gesetze müssen auf Versen in der Bibel basieren so wie es sich für eine ordentliche Gesellschaft gehört.



Also bei jemandem der die Abschaffung der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung fordert, bleibt nur noch Strafanzeige wegen Volksverhetzung nach §130 StGB zu stellen. 
Scheint wohl so ein Faschist von Scientology zu sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Dann sag bitte deine Meinung was anders gemacht werden sollte.


Grenzen abschaffen, Pässe abschaffen. Wer braucht das und wofür? Innerhalb der EU haben wir das schon geschafft und jetzt sollte es Stück für Stück erweitert werden. Darüber hinaus sind Kriegsflüchtlinge nach den Genfer Konventionen zu behandeln. Und genau das hat Merkel umgesetzt. 

Im meinem Umfeld sehen das über 50% so, was Du "Hausverstand" nennst, beschreibt das Reden und Handeln autoritärer Minderheiten, die ihren eigenen Wert als Mensch daraus beziehen, wie stark sie andere treten können. Was Religionsfreiheit ist sollte man sich gerade zum 400sten Jubiläum des westfälischen Friedens auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Aber gut, mit Hass und Vorurteilen kann man schwerlich zu Entscheidungen des Verstandes kommen.



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Die grundlegende Ursache ist dass die Menschen  nicht der Bibel folgen, das ist einfach die Wahrheit.


Wann hast Du Ketzer das letzte mal einen Stier geopfert? Nur ein paar Beispiele:
22 verrückte und grausame Regeln in der Bibel - 11 Jun 12


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Die grundlegende Ursache ist dass die Menschen nicht der Bibel folgen, das ist einfach die Wahrheit.



Wie viele Europäer sind denn nach Amerika ausgewandert, weil sie hier verfolgt wurden?
Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass sich Leute an ein Buch klammern, das vor 2000 Jahren verfasst und immer wieder geändert wurde.
Viele Päpste haben ganze Seiten entfernt, weil es ihnen nicht in den Kram passte.
Ich würde gar behaupten, dass man die Bibel viel häufiger zensiert und verändert hat als Disney das bei Star Wars gemacht hat.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das Thema mit dem Turm von Babel ist sehr interessant. Von Religionen etc. halte ich aber nicht sonderlich viel und Menschheitsgeschichtlich haben sie nur Leid verursacht.
Hier ein interessantes Bild zum Turm von Babel. Auf dem ersten Bild links unten wird ein Kind im Arm gehalten. Das Kind hat einen runden Kopf, die erwachsenen alle haben einen rechteckigen Kopf. Spricht wohl für die Propaganda die in die Köpfe der Menschen gestopft wird.
https://larevolucionpacifica2011.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/183.jpg

Die Migration von Millionen Armuts und Analphabethismuseinwanderer wird in den kommenden Jahren Deutschland zu Kalkutta machen. Da gibts keinen Zweifel.
Mich würde interessieren wer hier im Forum "Flüchtlinge" auf eigene Kosten aufgenommen hat und bis in die Unedlichkeit durchfüttern wird? <Aber zumindest für die nächsten 20 Jahre.
Auf die Allgemeinheit die Milliarden Kosten abwälzen kann jeder. Nicht nur Politiker.


----------



## shadie (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem Turm von Babel ist sehr interessant. Von Religionen etc. halte ich aber nicht sonderlich viel und Menschheitsgeschichtlich haben sie nur Leid verursacht.
> Hier ein interessantes Bild zum Turm von Babel. Auf dem ersten Bild links unten wird ein Kind im Arm gehalten. Das Kind hat einen runden Kopf, die erwachsenen alle haben einen rechteckigen Kopf. Spricht wohl für die Propaganda die in die Köpfe der Menschen gestopft wird.
> https://larevolucionpacifica2011.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/183.jpg
> 
> ...



wie würdest du denn mit kriegsflüchtlingen umgehen?


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Die Migration von Millionen Armuts und Analphabethismuseinwanderer wird in den kommenden Jahren Deutschland zu Kalkutta machen. Da gibts keinen Zweifel.
> Mich würde interessieren wer hier im Forum "Flüchtlinge" auf eigene Kosten aufgenommen hat und bis in die Unedlichkeit durchfüttern wird? <Aber zumindest für die nächsten 20 Jahre.
> Auf die Allgemeinheit die Milliarden Kosten abwälzen kann jeder. Nicht nur Politiker.



Tja, wenn man eine Wirtschaftspolitik macht, die die Grundlage der Menschen zerstört, darf man sich eben nicht wundern, wenn diese Menschen ihr Land verlassen und zu uns kommen wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Da gibts keinen Zweifel.


Wozu  müssen Erntehelfer in Spanien Lesen und Schreiben können? Willst Du vielleicht sogar Arbeitsverträge aushändigen? Übrigens ist in der heutigen Zeit im Prinzip jeder ohne Maschinenbau-, Elektrotechnik-, Informatik-, Chemie oder Physikstudium ein Analphabeth.  Die Schulbildung mag ausreichen, um Basiswissen zu haben, verstehen tun die Menschen aber rein gar nichts von dem, was um sie herum passiert. Lesen und Schreiben ändert daran gar nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Dieser vermeintliche Wohlstand ist sehr jung und bereits im Absinken. Wie lange hat es gehalten? 20-40 Jahre? Und du vergleichst das mit den Jahrtausenden in denen Europa die Welt regiert hat.



Kommisch, den Höhepunkt der Macht hat das Römische Reich aber ganz ohne monotheistische Christensekte erreicht und das Absinken des Römischen Reichs fand erst so massiv statt nachdem sie die monotheistische Christensekte offiziell zur Staatsreligion erklärt haben.

Na wenn das mal nicht ein "Beweis" ist wie wenig das Christentum eigentlich  taugt...


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens ist in der heutigen Zeit im Prinzip jeder ohne Maschinenbau-, Elektrotechnik-, Informatik-, Chemie oder Physikstudium ein Analphabeth.  Die Schulbildung mag ausreichen, um Basiswissen zu haben, verstehen tun die Menschen aber rein gar nichts von dem, was um sie herum passiert. Lesen und Schreiben ändert daran gar nichts.


Ich hoffe, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem Turm von Babel ist sehr interessant. Von Religionen etc. halte ich aber nicht sonderlich viel und Menschheitsgeschichtlich haben sie nur Leid verursacht.
> Hier ein interessantes Bild zum Turm von Babel. Auf dem ersten Bild links unten wird ein Kind im Arm gehalten. Das Kind hat einen runden Kopf, die erwachsenen alle haben einen rechteckigen Kopf. Spricht wohl für die Propaganda die in die Köpfe der Menschen gestopft wird.
> https://larevolucionpacifica2011.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/183.jpg
> 
> ...







> wie würdest du denn mit kriegsflüchtlingen umgehen?



Kriegsflüchtlinge sollten nur das notwendigste an Nahrung und Unterkunft bekommen, bei erster Gelegenheit wieder abgeschoben werden und für ihren Aufenthalt und ihre Rettung zur Arbeit bewogen werden damit sie dem Staat ihre Rettung zurückzahlen können. Immerhin sollte ihr Leben einiges Wert sein. 
Die Flüchtlinge die sich nachweislich zum Christentum bekannt haben können von mir aus sogar bleiben, aber subversive Elemente braucht kein christliches Land.
Gerade heute wieder ein Anschlag auf eine christlich koptische Kirche in Ägypten: Series of attacks in Egypt targeting Coptic Christians forces churches to close | Fox News
Wie haben das die Christen dort verdient?
Es ist kein Zufall dass moslemische Länder alle zu >90% moslemisch sind. Ein friedliches Zusammenleben wird von Moslems anscheinend nicht erlaubt, sonst kann ich mir solche Zahlen nicht erklären. List of religious populations - Wikipedia
Oder wollt ihr mir einreden dass der Islam so überlegen ist dass 99.8% der türkischen Bürger begeistert dafür sind?


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> wie würdest du denn mit kriegsflüchtlingen umgehen?


Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, es sind Eindringlinge.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist.


Glaub ihm, er hats ernst gemeint


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, es sind Eindringlinge.


Hast du dich beim Gauleiterland schon für die neue biovollkornvolksdeutsche Schutztruppe gemeldet?


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Koennte bitte irgendeinen Mod diesen braunen Troll sperren? Den Punkt, an dem man das noch witzig finden konnte, haben wir lange hinter uns gelassen und die Grenze zur offen zelebrierten Verfassungsfeindlichkeit inzwischen deutlich ueberschritten.


----------



## azzih (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Oh je net schon wieder sone Flüchtlingsdiskussion. Geb ich mir lieber nicht um mein inneren Frieden nicht zu gefährden


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, es sind Eindringlinge.



Es sind Menschen, denen man helfen muss und daher haben wir ein einsprechendes Gesetz.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind Menschen, denen man helfen muss und daher haben wir ein einsprechendes Gesetz.



Welches Gesetz ist das? Soweit mir bekannt gibt es laut dem Völkerrecht keine Verpflichtung Flüchtlingen zu helfen die aus einem sicheren Nachbarland kommen. Deutschland müsste vom Gesetz her genau 0 Leuten helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



azzih schrieb:


> Oh je net schon wieder sone Flüchtlingsdiskussion. Geb ich mir lieber nicht um mein inneren Frieden nicht zu gefährden


Ich bete auch für die armen hasszersetzten und ängstlichen AfD Wähler. Es werden immer weniger, weil jeder vernünftige Mensch erkennt, was für eine Grütze von dieser Partei kommt. Aber ein paar ihrer Bots schreiben weiterhin fröhlich in Foren. Lächeln und ruhig bleiben. Die armen Seelen sind vermutlich verloren. Wer die aufstachelnden AfD Schund für bare Münze nimmt, wird schwer in unsere Kultur zurück integrierbar sein



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Welches Gesetz ist das?.


Schon einmal etwas von der Den Haager Landkriegsordnung und den Genfer Konventionen gehört? Haben alle zivilisierten Länder unterschrieben. Bevor Du mit Deinen mittelalterlichen Meinungen dummes Zeug schreibst, solltest Du Dich zuerst in modernes Recht einlesen.



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Deutschland müsste vom Gesetz her genau 0 Leuten helfen.


Informier Dich einfach und plapper nicht den Stuss nach, den Dir Rechtsradikale ins Ohr flüstern.

Ist es denn so schwer, einen einfachen innerhalb von 5 Sekunden zu findenden Text zu lesen?
http://www.unhcr.org/dach/wp-content/uploads/sites/27/2017/03/GFK_Pocket_2015_RZ_final_ansicht.pdf

....


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das Grundgesetz. Solltest du mal lesen.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hast du dich beim Gauleiterland schon für die neue biovollkornvolksdeutsche Schutztruppe gemeldet?


Ganz ganz schwach. Bist warscheinlich einer von denen die krampfhaft in Deutschland auf der suche nach "Nazis" sind. Jeder der sich mit dem Thema befasst weiss auch das die Naziszene durch V-Leute durchsetzt ist und am Leben gehalten wird. Sowohl finanziell wie auch Ideologisch. Wurde auch bereits zugegeben. Nix neues.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind Menschen, denen man helfen muss und daher haben wir ein einsprechendes Gesetz.


Haben wir nicht und Deutschland kann und muss nicht der ganzen Welt helfen. Es kommen ja auch nicht alle Syrien. Wenn alle aus Syrien kommen wie immer wieder behauptet kann man sich mal fragen warum die aus etlichen anderen Herrenländer kommen insbesondere Schwarzafrikanische und auch noch Ostblockstaaten. Das bei der Herkunft gelogen wird ist ebenfalls hinlänglich bekannt.

Insgesammt gesehen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das was zur Zeit politisch gemacht und auf alle in Deutschland lebenden Bürger mit einer art erzwungenen Gewalt gemacht wird, gut gehen kann.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas von der Den Haager Landkriegsordnung und den Genfer Konventionen gehört? Haben alle zivilisierten Länder unterschrieben. Bevor Du mit Deinen mittelalterlichen Meinungen dummes Zeug schreibst, solltest Du Dich zuerst in modernes Recht einlesen.



Nachdem du mich jetzt schon so oft beleidigt hast nehme ich dich nicht mehr vollends ernst. Wenn diese Dokumente meinen Standpunkt angeblich widerlegen dann zitiere doch bitte die exakte Passage daraus. Aus deinen Beleidigungen lese ich heraus dass du dich angeblich schon informiert hast, damit kannst du bitte so nett sein mir die unnötige doppelte Arbeit abzunehmen. Ich habe das gleiche gemacht für diverse UN Dokumente bis jetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> ....Wenn diese Dokumente meinen Standpunkt angeblich widerlegen dann zitiere doch bitte die exakte Passage daraus. ...


Lies es doch einfach selber durch. Warum sollte ich meine Lebenszeit damit verschwenden, Provokateuren Nachhilfe zu geben? 
Übrigens hast Du mir gerade Beleidigung unterstellt. Das ist üble Nachrede. Unterlass so etwas, oder es hat juristische Folgen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Nachdem du mich jetzt schon so oft beleidigt hast nehme ich dich nicht mehr vollends ernst. Wenn diese Dokumente meinen Standpunkt angeblich widerlegen dann zitiere doch bitte die exakte Passage daraus. Aus deinen Beleidigungen lese ich heraus dass du dich angeblich schon informiert hast, damit kannst du bitte so nett sein mir die unnötige doppelte Arbeit abzunehmen. Ich habe das gleiche gemacht für diverse UN Dokumente bis jetzt.



Ach ganz ehrlich Tilfred dich nimmt doch schon lange niemand mehr ernst, wie auch bei solch wirren Gerede über irgend eine vermeindliche Christensektenreligionsüberlegenheit...


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Ganz ganz schwach. Bist warscheinlich einer von denen die krampfhaft in Deutschland auf der suche nach "Nazis" sind.



Da muss man nicht nach suchen, wenn sie sich so wie du freiwillig zeigen.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss man nicht nach suchen, wenn sie sich so wie du freiwillig zeigen.


Versuch doch mal in die Wohnung deines Nachbarn rein zu gehen ohne das er es will. Dann weiss du auch was mit Eindringling gemeint ist. Wo ich jetzt also freiwillig für Nazis bin weiss ich nicht. Das musst du schon beweisen.
Oder gabs ne deutsche Bürgerbegfragung wo alle für diese art "Einwanderung" gestimmt haben?


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal in die Wohnung deines Nachbarn rein zu gehen ohne das er es will. Dann weiss du auch was mit Eindringling gemeint ist. Wo ich jetzt also freiwillig für Nazis bin weiss ich nicht. Das musst du schon beweisen.
> Oder gabs ne deutsche Bürgerbegfragung wo alle für diese art "Einwanderung" gestimmt haben?



Hast du irgendwelche Eigentumsrechte/Besitzrechte an diesem Staat?
Deine Rechte sind im GG genau definiert, dazu kommt das eine klare Mehrheit, mehr als 80%, die Parteien wählt, die das Asylrecht weder abschaffen noch verändern wollen, oder die Genfer Konvention nicht beachten wollen.
Dein Beispiel ist praktisch völlig Inhaltlos und dazu noch falsch. 
Den Rest hat dir DKK007 schon gesagt.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal in die Wohnung deines Nachbarn rein zu gehen ohne das er es will. Dann weiss du auch was mit Eindringling gemeint ist.



Der Vergleich hinkt so sehr, dass er zum Orthopaeden muss. Ansonsten: In meiner Wohnung sind weder Fluechtlinge noch Nachbarn. Hab extra fuer Dich nachgeschaut. Wie es bei Dir aussieht, weiss ich natuerlich nicht.



remember5 schrieb:


> Wo ich jetzt also freiwillig für Nazis bin weiss ich nicht. Das musst du schon beweisen.



S. o. Was Du vermutlich meinst, wenn Du abschaetzig von "Eindringlingen" sprichst, ist die Inanspruchnahme des Rechtes auf ein Asylverfahren - ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang, immerhin. An dessen Ende steht ein Entscheid. Was Dir und anderen mutmasslich vorschwebt ist ein deutscher Grenzer, der den Antragsteller in die Flucht schlaegt. Gerne auch buchstaeblich. Wenn das Deine Meinung ist - nicht zu aendern. Dann musst Du aber auch aushalten, dass Andere dich fuer rechts(radikal) halten. Meinungsfreiheit ist keine Einbahnstrasse und wer so enthemmt verbal um sich schlaegt muss bereit sein, auch einzustecken.



remember5 schrieb:


> Oder gabs ne deutsche Bürgerbegfragung wo alle für diese art "Einwanderung" gestimmt haben?



Nein, gab es nicht. So wenig wie es eine ueber die Hoehe meines ganz persoenlichen Steuersatzes oder ueber den Wandanstrich des Nachbarhauses gab. Warum? Hach. Ich koennte jetzt wieder versuchen, Dir die parlamentarische Demokratie naeherzubringen. Allerdings hat das in der Vergangenheit schon nicht funktioniert, also lasse ich es einfach sein.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt so sehr, dass er zum Orthopaeden muss. Ansonsten: In meiner Wohnung sind weder Fluechtlinge noch Nachbarn. Hab extra fuer Dich nachgeschaut. Wie es bei Dir aussieht, weiss ich natuerlich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst dass die hunderten Millionen Verfolgte die es auf der Welt gibt alle ein legitimes Asyl und Bleiberecht in Deutschland haben dann zählst du durchaus zur linksradikalen Ecke. Dazu zählen noch nichtmal all die wirtschaftlich schlechter gestellten Menschen die auch gerne alle lieber in Deutschland leben würden, das ginge in die Milliarden.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Eigentumsrechte an diesem Staat?
> Deine Rechte sind im GG genau definiert, dazu kommt das eine klare Mehrheit, mehr als 80%, die Parteien wählt, die das Asylrecht weder abschaffen noch verändern wollen, oder die Genfer Konvention nicht beachten wollen.
> Dein Beispiel ist praktisch völlig Inhaltlos und dazu noch falsch.
> Den Rest hat dir DKK007 schon gesagt.



Wenn wir doch alle Staat sind haben wir alle Eigentumsrechte am Staat. Wer hat denn die Eigentumsrechte an diesem Staat wenn nicht die Bürger die für alles zahlen und überhaupt diesen Staat am laufen halten!?! Oder haben nur die Politiker die Entscheidungsgewalt? Wozu braucht man dann noch die Bürger die eh nur als Zahlesel herhalten wenn die eh nix zu melden haben?
Keine einzige Partei hat 80% Zustimmung von den Wahlbürgern und wenn tatsächlich alle Altparteien die 80% Zustimmuing haben dann liegts nur daran das diese 80% nicht verstehen das es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Altparteien gibt. So und nur so hast du recht. Aber genau das verändert sich grade. Man kann nicht die Menschen für immer belügen. An ihrem handeln erkennt man wer für was einsteht. Was die reden ist mitlerweile unbedeutend.



JePe schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt so sehr, dass er zum Orthopaeden muss. Ansonsten: In meiner Wohnung sind weder Fluechtlinge noch Nachbarn. Hab extra fuer Dich nachgeschaut. Wie es bei Dir aussieht, weiss ich natuerlich nicht.


Noch nicht


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst dass die hunderten Millionen Verfolgte die es auf der Welt gibt alle ein legitimes Asyl und Bleiberecht in Deutschland haben dann zählst du durchaus zur linksradikalen Ecke. Dazu zählen noch nichtmal all die wirtschaftlich schlechter gestellten Menschen die auch gerne alle lieber in Deutschland leben würden, das ginge in die Milliarden.



Wuerde ich auch nur eine Sekunde vermuten, dass Deine Bibelversleserei ernst zu nehmen sei, wuerde meine Antwort vermutlich lauten: Jesus waere fuer jeden Einzelnen davon am Kreuz gestorben.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich Dich ernst nehmen wuerde.


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wuerde ich auch nur eine Sekunde vermuten, dass Deine Bibelversleserei ernst zu nehmen sei, wuerde meine Antwort vermutlich lauten: Jesus waere fuer jeden Einzelnen davon am Kreuz gestorben.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wenn ich Dich ernst nehmen wuerde.



Kannst du das bitte für alle im Forum wiederholen damit es keine Verwirrung gibt: Haben 1 Milliarde Migranten Recht in Deutschland zu wohnen, ja oder nein?


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Haben 1 Milliarde Migranten Recht in Deutschland zu wohnen, ja oder nein?



Sie haben das Recht auf Asyl. Das garantiert das Grundgesetz.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte für alle im Forum wiederholen damit es keine Verwirrung gibt: Haben 1 Milliarde Migranten Recht in Deutschland zu wohnen, ja oder nein?



Hast Du eine Lese- oder Verstaendnisschwaeche?

Jeder einzelne haette im Zweifel einen Anspruch auf Durchfuehrung eines Asylverfahrens, soweit dem keine Rechtsgruende entgegenstehen. Wie Du darauf kommst, dass eine Milliarde Menschen in Deutschland und damit in Gesellschaft von Individuen wie Dir leben moechte, wird wohl wie so vieles andere Dein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



> Wenn wir doch alle Staat sind haben wir alle Eigentumsrechte am Staat. Wer hat denn die Eigentumsrechte an diesem Staat wenn nicht die Bürger die für alles zahlen und überhaupt diesen Staat am laufen halten!?! Oder haben nur die Politiker die Entscheidungsgealt? Wozu braucht man dann noch die Bürger die eh nur als Zahlesel herhalten wenn die eh nix zu melden haben?
> Keine einzige Partei hat 80% Zustimmung von den Wahlbürgern und wenn tatsächlich alle Altparteien die 80% Zustimmuing haben dann liegts nur daran das diese 80% nicht verstehen das es keinen Unterschied zwischen den Altparteien gibt. So und nur so hast du recht. Aber genau das verändert sich grade. Man kann nicht die Menschen für immer belügen. An ihrem handeln erkennt man wer für was einsteht. Was die reden ist mitlerweile unbedeutend.




Du hast anscheinend sehr fundamentale und grundlegende Probleme mit unserer Verfassung!
Lesen würde da helfen.

Du bezahlst dafür Steuern in einer funktionierenden Gemeinschaft inklusive Infrastruktur zu leben, ich dachte eigentlich solche Basics hat man mit Absolvierung der Sek I verstanden.

Naja, was 80% der Wähler verstehen oder nicht verstehen ist reine Spekulation, das Ergebnis zählt und verändern tut sich relativ wenig, da die AfD bei den letzten beiden Wahlen ~ 10% erreicht hat, das ist sehr sehr sehr sehr weit von, Wir sind das Volk entfernt.
Aber mit der Arithmetik habt ihr Rechten es nicht so


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie haben das Recht auf Asyl. Das garantiert das Grundgesetz.



Genau weil du das nicht zuende denken willst bekommt die AFD soviele neue Stimmen.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Deutschland den Deutschen, alles andere raus - schon klar. Aber wie ist das denn nun mit Jesus? Waere der eigentlich auch fuer einen Fluechtling gestorben?


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Deutschland den Deutschen, alles andere raus - schon klar. Aber wie ist das denn nun mit Jesus? Waere der eigentlich auch fuer einen Fluechtling gestorben?



Jesus würde gar nicht so denken weil selbst der Gedanke an einer Dummheit eine Sünde ist.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Genau weil du das nicht zuende denken willst bekommt die AFD soviele neue Stimmen.



Die Aussage von Threshold ist aber falsch, weil sie nur den Anspruch auf ein Asylverfahren haben und keinen garantierten Anspruch auf Asyl.
Die AfD bekommt deshalb Stimmen, weil es immer einen latenten Bodensatz in der Bevölkerung gibt, der rassistisch, dumm und vorurteilsbeladen ist und denkt mit dem schreien einfacher Lösungen oder Parolen, könnten komplxe Probleme gelöst werden.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Jesus würde gar nicht so denken weil selbst der Gedanke an einer Dummheit eine Sünde ist.



Ich glaube, Du bist einfach nur angepisst weil Jesus kein Deutscher war.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Jesus würde gar nicht so denken weil selbst der Gedanke an einer Dummheit eine Sünde ist.


Leute mit deinem Weltbild würden Jesus im Mittelmeer ertrinken lassen und das als große barmherzige Leistung ausgegeben.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte für alle im Forum wiederholen damit es keine Verwirrung gibt: Haben 1 Milliarde Migranten Recht in Deutschland zu wohnen, ja oder nein?



Naja wenn im Grundgesetz ein grenzenloses Asylrecht festgeschrieben steht dann haben 8milliarden das recht in Deutschland zu sein. Das sowas nicht funktioniert sagt schon der logische Verstand. Hier merkt man natürlich das wiederum das das Grundgesetz nix mit Vernunft zu tun hat. Es wurde ja von den Allierten geschrieben. Deutschland ist nachwievor besetztes Land. Aus dem Grund haben wir auch nur Marionetten in der Politik. Die Masken werden ausgetauscht aber die Politik bleibt die selbe.
1Milliarde neuer Menschen egal in welchem Zeitraum das realisiert werden soll das gibt Mord und Totschlag. Ohnehin wird das nicht passieren.
Die Rede ist zur Zeit von 70Millionen Flüchtlingen (für die nächsten 20Jahre) die insgesammt in die EU-Länder aufgenommen werden sollen. Das das auch schon total geisteskrank und diktatorisch ist und nur so geschehen kann ist klar. Genau das wird auch vermutlich gepuscht durch den UN-Migrationspakt.
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> bekommt die AFD soviele neue Stimmen.


   

Was ist für Dich viel? Es ist eine extremistische Nischenpartei mit genau einem Thema. Von dieser "Partei" kommt keine einzige Antwort auf dringende Fragen wie Soziale Gerechtigkeit, Erhalt der EU, Netzausbau, Energiewende, Klimawandel, gglobale Umweltverschmutzung, Bildungförderung, Förderung von Existengründungen etc. Nix, Null, gar nichts. Und die wenigen Prozent der Wähler ziehn von einer Protestpartei zur nächsten. Ob nun Republikaner, Schill, DVU oder jetzt die AfD. Es nimmt sich alles nichts. Es sind immer ein paar treibende in einer Partei, die an den Futtertrog wollenm. Mehr ist nicht dahinter. Das ist bei richtigen Parteien anders, nicht bei allen Funktionären, aber bei vielen.

Das Asylrecht, was Du so mit Füßen tritts, wirst Du hoffentlich selber nie nutzen müssen. Ich sehe schon ein explodierendes Fessenheim vor mir. Wohin werden die Millionen Evakuierten wohl gehen? Das sind dann auch nur erbärmliche Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die nix mehr zu fressen haben. Soll man feren Autos an der nächsten Grenze genauso sprengen, wie der übliche Mob Boote mit Menschen drauf versenken will?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> [...]


Der Reichsbürgerunsinn vom besetzten Land darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Aber rechts ist man natürlich nicht. Das ist natürlich alles eine boshafte Unterstellung...


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Psssssssssssst! Wirst Du wohl! Wenn das die Militaerkommandantur hoert!


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Naja wenn im Grundgesetz ein grenzenloses Asylrecht festgeschrieben steht dann haben 8milliarden das recht in Deutschland zu sein. Das sowas nicht funktioniert sagt schon der logische Verstand. Hier merkt man natürlich das wiederum das das Grundgesetz nix mit Vernunft zu tun hat. Es wurde ja von den Allierten geschrieben. Deutschland ist nachwievor besetztes Land. Aus dem Grund haben wir auch nur Marionetten in der Politik. Die Masken werden ausgetauscht aber die Politik bleibt die selbe.
> 1Milliarde neuer Menschen egal in welchem Zeitraum das realisiert werden soll das gibt Mord und Totschlag. Ohnehin wird das nicht passieren.
> Die Rede ist zur Zeit von 70Millionen Flüchtlingen (für die nächsten 20Jahre) die insgesammt in die EU-Länder aufgenommen werden sollen. Das das auch schon total geisteskrank und diktatorisch ist und nur so geschehen kann ist klar. Genau das wird auch vermutlich gepuscht durch den UN-Migrationspakt.
> YouTube



An diesem Post kann man wunderschön den Bodensatz der Bevölkerung sehen, den ich in meinem Post 87 beschrieben habe!
Dumm, bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen, Verschwörungstheorien und rassistisch, wenn ich länger darüber nachdenke, würden mir sicherlich noch eine Menge andere Dinge dazu einfallen.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Psssssssssssst! Wirst Du wohl! Wenn das die Militaerkommandatur hoert!


War ich heute erst wegen Kohlen. Zahlen gut!


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Naja wenn im Grundgesetz ein grenzenloses Asylrecht festgeschrieben steht dann haben 8milliarden das recht in Deutschland zu sein. Das sowas nicht funktioniert sagt schon der logische Verstand. Hier merkt man natürlich das wiederum das das Grundgesetz nix mit Vernunft zu tun hat. Es wurde ja von den Allierten geschrieben. Deutschland ist nachwievor besetztes Land. Aus dem Grund haben wir auch nur Marionetten in der Politik. Die Masken werden ausgetauscht aber die Politik bleibt die selbe.
> 1Milliarde neuer Menschen egal in welchem Zeitraum das realisiert werden soll das gibt Mord und Totschlag. Ohnehin wird das nicht passieren.
> Die Rede ist zur Zeit von 70Millionen Flüchtlingen (für die nächsten 20Jahre) die insgesammt in die EU-Länder aufgenommen werden sollen. Das das auch schon total geisteskrank und diktatorisch ist und nur so geschehen kann ist klar. Genau das wird auch vermutlich gepuscht durch den UN-Migrationspakt.
> YouTube



Ironischerweise wollen hier gerade die Linken blind dem Gesetz ohne Hinterfragung folgen. Weckt fast schlimme Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten, blinder Gehorsam gegenüber dem Staat kommt nicht gut. Man muss schon selbst mitdenken. Hier wird das Grundgesetz zitiert als wäre es von Gott selbst geschrieben worden. Leute: Auch das Grundgesetz und die Verfassung kann Fehler enthalten. Ja wirklich, das geht. Wir müssen nicht wie Lemminge alle die Klippe runterstürzen im blinden Glauben an ein Grundgesetz.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

ER HAT JEHOVA GESAGT!


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Reichsbürgerunsinn vom besetzten Land darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Aber rechts ist man natürlich nicht. Das ist natürlich alles eine boshafte Unterstellung...



Art. 146 GG - dejure.org


> Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.


Carlo Schmids Rede sollte auch bekannt sein. Die BRD ist kein Staat und es sollte auch keiner Staat sein. Bzw. kein neuer gegründet werden mit ensprechender Verfassung.
Carlo Schmid - Das Grundgesetz

Hat nix mit Reichsbürger zu tun und wo ich mich zu sowas bekenne fehlt natürlich mal wieder. Naja. Kann nur noch lachen drüber wie manche stolz drauf sind am eigenen Ast zu sägen.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich lese da: Das Grundgesetz gilt, bis an seiner Stelle eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt. Das kann morgen sein, naechste Woche, 2036 oder gar nicht. Aber bis dahin gilt, genau, das Grundgesetz. Wo genau liegt da jetzt das Problem? Woher stammt die Dystopie, Deutschland sei ein besetztes Land? Von der Frage, warum eine Verfassung so wa-wa-wahnsinnig viel cooler sein soll als ein Grundgesetz, mal abgesehen. Oder wuerdest Du Dich fuer ein Verfassungsrecht auf Asyl einsetzen?


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Tja halt von nix eine Ahnung haben,  mit § um sich schmeißen, deren Sinn und Zweck man nicht versteht und dazu eine Rede von 1948 (70 Jahre später)ausgraben um die Beweisführung einer Verschwörungstherie zu führen.
Glaubst du eigentlich langsam nicht, dass du dich lächerlich genug gemacht hast?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> . Deutschland ist nachwievor besetztes Land.





remember5 schrieb:


> Art. 146 GG - dejure.org


Was hat diese absurde und falsche Aussage mit dem inzwischen überholtem Artikel 146 zu tun? Der Verdacht eines Reichsbürgers, die genau diesen Stumpfsinn immer und immer wieder behaupten, scheint also naheliegend. Ich verstehe bei bestimmten Gruppen nicht, warum sie sich ständig verstecken und selbst verleugnen. Wenn man etwas verändern will, sollte man dafür offen einstehen.

Dir fehlt also eine Abstimmung zum Grundgesetz, um es zur Verfassung zu erheben. Und diese Abstimmung bekommen wir nicht, weil uns dunkle Mächte beherrschen? Aha, soso, sie an, .... Lies Dir in Ruhe diesen Text durch und bis zu einer Abstimmung zu einer neuen Verfassung gilt natürlich unser Grundgesetz als aktuelle Verfassung. 
Verfassungsreform: Ein neues Deutschland | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich lese da: Das Grundgesetz gilt, bis an seiner Stelle eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt. Das kann morgen sein, naechste Woche, 2036 oder gar nicht. Aber bis dahin gilt, genau, das Grundgesetz. Wo genau liegt da jetzt das Problem? Woher stammt die Dystopie, Deutschland sei ein besetztes Land? Von der Frage, warum eine Verfassung so wa-wa-wahnsinnig viel cooler sein soll als ein Grundgesetz, mal abgesehen. Oder wuerdest Du Dich fuer ein Verfassungsrecht auf Asyl einsetzen?


Das diese Art des Asyls wie es zur Zeit ist völlig schwachsinnig ist sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Natürlich würde ich in einer Verfassung ein Recht auf Asyl niederschreiben.


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Und was wuerdest Du da so reinschreiben? Etwa, das politisch Verfolgte Asyl beanspruchen koennen? Denn mehr steht da heute auch schon nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich lese da: Das Grundgesetz gilt, bis an seiner Stelle eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt. Das kann morgen sein, naechste Woche, 2036 oder gar nicht. Aber bis dahin gilt, genau, das Grundgesetz. Wo genau liegt da jetzt das Problem? Woher stammt die Dystopie, Deutschland sei ein besetztes Land? Von der Frage, warum eine Verfassung so wa-wa-wahnsinnig viel cooler sein soll als ein Grundgesetz, mal abgesehen. Oder wuerdest Du Dich fuer ein Verfassungsrecht auf Asyl einsetzen?



Du hast die Logik dahinter nicht verstanden Jepe!
Die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands nach Artikel 23 GG wurde nur deshalb nach Artikel 23 GG ausgeführt, weil wir eben immer noch ein besetztes Land sind und uns deshalb von den Alliierten eine "Verfassung" verweigert wurde, dass ist deren Logik!

Das die Wiedervereinigung unter extremen Zeitdruck, als einmalige historische Chance wahrgenommen werden musste, auf grund der volatilen politischen Situation in der ehemaligen UdSSR, als auch dass das GG selbstredend in der Zeit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland bis zur Wiedervereinigung schon längst zu einer sehr guten  Verfassungen weiterentwickelt wurde, blenden die völlig aus und das es somit völlig unnötig und zeitlich auch nicht machbar war eine neue Verfassung zu schreiben. Insoweit war die Vereinigung nach Art. 23 der logische und auch juristisch völlig unangreifbare richtige Schritt.

Das ganze dient doch nur dazu mit aus dem Kontext gerissenen Halbwahrheiten und bewußten Lügen, weiniger informierte Bürger zu verunsichern!


----------



## Maxxiii (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und was wuerdest Du da so reinschreiben? Etwa, das politisch Verfolgte Asyl beanspruchen koennen? Denn mehr steht da heute auch schon nicht.



Wie wär's mit einer Obergrenze? Offensichtlich ist so eine Grenze schriftlich notwendig weil hier die gedankliche Kapazität nicht reicht um 1 Milliarde Einwanderer als unrealistisch für Deutschland zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ganze dient doch nur dazu mit Halbwahrheiten und bewußten Llügen, weiniger informierte Bürger zu verunsichern!


Und/oder zur Gewalt gegen Richter, Staatsanwälte, Behördenmitarbeiter, Gerichtsvollzieher, ... aufzustacheln oder dass sie gleich auf Polizisten schießen sollen.



JePe schrieb:


> ER HAT JEHOVA GESAGT!


Verspätet sich das Geld vom Demo-Reisekostenantrag bei dir wieder um ein Tag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer Obergrenze? Offensichtlich ist so eine Grenze schriftlich notwendig weil hier die gedankliche Kapazität nicht reicht um 1 Milliarde Einwanderer als unrealistisch für Deutschland zu bezeichnen.


Nun stell Dir mal vor, die bööösen russischen Hacker machen in allen französischen Kernkraftwerken eine Kernschmelze und 60 Millionen Franzosen wandern los. Und dann würdest DU nach 100.000 Leuten sagen. "OBERKRÄNZE". Lächerlich....


Im Krieg muss man hin und wieder eng zusammenrücken. Aber ja, auch 1945 wurden die Flüchtlinge aus den Ostgebieten, von weiten Teilen im Westen als "Pollacken" verunglimpft und miserabel behandelt. Auch damals ging es um Religion, weil katholische und evangelische Menschen ihren Siedlungsraum teilen mussten. Noch zu meiner Schulzeit war es als Evangele im fundamentalistischen Bayern quasi unerträglich. Darum stand im Grundgesetz ein fortschrittliches Asylrecht, welches aber schon von der CDU unter Kohl zu einem Feigenblatt reduziert wurde. Und wir sollten dringend zu der ursprünglichen Fassung zurück.



Poulton schrieb:


> Verspätet sich das Geld vom Demo-Reisekostenantrag bei dir wieder um ein Tag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte mein Geld pünktlich bekommen
Der Postillon: Der Postillon bietet AfD-Mitgliedern 60 Euro Demo-Geld, wenn sie im Huehnerkostuem demonstrieren


----------



## JePe (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer Obergrenze? Offensichtlich ist so eine Grenze schriftlich notwendig weil hier die gedankliche Kapazität nicht reicht um 1 Milliarde Einwanderer als unrealistisch für Deutschland zu bezeichnen.



Dafuer kannst Du ja gerne Werbung machen und auf parlamentarische, verfassungsaendernde Mehrheiten hoffen.

Kannst Du Deine, den meinen scheinbar uneinholbar ueberlegenen, gedanklichen Kapazitaeten kurz dafuer aktivieren und mir erklaeren, weshalb eine Milliarde Menschen nach Deutschland kommen wollen sollte? Ich hatte ja schon ausgefuehrt, warum ich den Gedanken irgendwie abwegig finde.


----------



## remember5 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und was wuerdest Du da so reinschreiben? Etwa, das politisch Verfolgte Asyl beanspruchen koennen? Denn mehr steht da heute auch schon nicht.


Hier wird Asyl beansprucht weil das genau nicht definiert ist. Wo anderes als in Deutschland wollen die ja auch nicht sein. Oder Schweden. Das ist auch ein Paradebesispiel für gescheiterte Migration.
Das Thema Asyl dient nur des Missbrauchs. Es geht um eine gesteuerte Migration. Es heisst ja auch UN-Migrationspakt. Was die Bürger der jeweiligen Länder denken und wollen interessiert auch nicht. Ein weiteres gutes Beispiel das Demokratie eben doch nur ne Diktatur ist. Sonst würde man die Menschen fragen. Den Blödsinn mit der wir haben aber eine "parlamentarische Demokratie" könnt ihr euch sparen. Endet immer hier: Parlamentarische Demokratie = Diktatur

Ich würde in dem Asylgesetz reinschreiben sache wie: Obergrenze. Zeitraum wieviele es höchstens seien können an Asylbeantragte. Identitäten prüfen - sonst kann ja jeder Terrorist rein oder Vergewaltiger und Messerstecher. Psychologische Tests. Bildungsgrad. Wer Asyl in einem fremden Land beantragt hat erstmal keine Rechte. So lange bis die ganzen Dinge über den jenigen geprüft sind. Verpflegung mit Schlafplatz sollte für einen "Traumatisierten" vollkommen ausreichen. Wer brandschazt, mordet, vergewaltigt, kinderschändet und seine Unterkuft in Brand steckt weil der Pudding nicht schmeckt wird mit einem Militärflugzeug über sein Land abgeworfen. (Es sollte auch nicht so schwer sein die jeweilige Sprache zu ermitteln, ein weiterer Punkt der nicht getan wird zur Zeit.) "Kostenlos" versteht sich  Zur Not übern Nordpol - da gibts bedingsungslosen und unbegrenzten Asyl von den Eisbären.

Zur Zeit wird ja jeder Isis-Terrorist rein gelassen ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal in die Wohnung deines Nachbarn rein zu gehen ohne das er es will.



Wenn es einen Grund dafür gibt, besorge ich mir halt einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Threshold ist aber falsch, weil sie nur den Anspruch auf ein Asylverfahren haben und keinen garantierten Anspruch auf Asyl.



Nö, ist sie nicht.
das Grundgesetz garantiert den Anspruch auf Asyl. Das Gericht entscheidet dann, ob sie diesen Anspruch gewährt bekommen.
Du gehst wie immer davon aus, dass keiner Asyl bekommen darf, weil man Deutschland ausschließlich über sichere Drittländer betreten kann -- denn niemand springt mit einem Fallschirm ab.
Das nützt dir aber nichts, wenn Länder wie Italien oder Griechenland alle Flüchtlinge einfach durchwinkt und sie nicht mal registriert.
Was machst du dann? Einfach zurück schicken? Kannst du ja nicht, da sie nirgends registriert sind. Ergo musst du sie aufnehmen und den Anspruch prüfen.
Und hätte Merkel sich mal vor 2015 mehr bemüht Italien und Griechenland zu helfen anstatt sie im Stich zu lassen und auf Dublin zu beharren, wäre das alles völlig anders gelaufen.
Wie immer fällt der Politik die Versäumnisse und Fehler vor die Füsse -- aktuelles Beispiel ist die Diesel Geschichte.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Schade das die Perlen aus Freital nicht mehr weitergeführt werden. Der Beitrag von remember5 hätte dort einen Platz verdient. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Geld pünktlich bekommen


Du bist ja auch Zahlmeisterin auf der Kommandantur und fährst im Bentley zur Demo.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Reichsbürgerunsinn vom besetzten Land darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Aber rechts ist man natürlich nicht. Das ist natürlich alles eine boshafte Unterstellung...



Übrigens Poulton ist das nicht nur Reichsbürgerunsinn, sondern der feste Glaube und Überzeugung von führenden AfD Persönlichkeiten, die als Fraktionsvorsitzende im Bundestag sitzen.

AfD-Spitzenkandidatin Alice Weidel will Veroeffentlichung rassistischer E-Mail stoppen - WELT
Rassistische E-Mail: Alice Weidel spricht nicht mehr von Faelschung - WELT

Das ist die eingebildete Realität von Volksvertretern, die sich von diesem angeblich nicht souveränen Staat fürstlich auf unsere Steuerzahlerkosten entlohnen lassen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Hier wird Asyl beansprucht weil das genau nicht definiert ist..


Hääää? Jemand beantrag Asyl und es wird geprüft- So läuft das im Rechtsstaat. Die meisten werden abgelehnt, es dauert nur, weil wir kein Geld für Gerichte ausgeben. Was willst Du jetzt ändern? Welcher Teil des Asylrechts stört Dich?


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das denn nun mit Jesus? Waere der eigentlich auch fuer einen Fluechtling gestorben?



Waren seine Eltern nicht auch Flüchtlinge, die eine Unterkunft suchten?!
Siehe Krippenspiel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> AfD-Spitzenkandidatin Alice Weidel will Veroeffentlichung rassistischer E-Mail stoppen - WELT
> Rassistische E-Mail: Alice Weidel spricht nicht mehr von Faelschung - WELT
> 
> Das ist die eingebildete Realität von Volksvertretern, die sich von diesem angeblich nicht souveränen Staat fürstlich auf unsere Steuerzahlerkosten entlohnen lassen!


Ich frage mich nur, wie man solche Menschen wählen kann? Soso, Marionettenregierung, aha, soso


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Waren seine Eltern nicht auch Flüchtlinge, die eine Unterkunft suchten?!
> Siehe Krippenspiel.



Wenn ich nicht irre, waren seine Eltern Migranten.
Und sie war auch noch schwanger -- in Bayern hätte man sie schon an der Grenze abgewiesen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hääää? Jemand beantrag Asyl und es wird geprüft- So läuft das im Rechtsstaat. Die meisten werden abgelehnt, es dauert nur, weil wir kein Geld für Gerichte ausgeben. Was willst Du jetzt ändern? Welcher Teil des Asylrechts stört Dich?



Er hat es nicht so mit dem lesen und verstehen von § oder Artikeln aud dem GG, da musst du etwas Nachsicht üben, da für ihn nur seine subjektiven und eingebildeten Wahrnehmungen zählen, mit den rechtlichen Fakten kann er nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat es nicht so mit dem lesen und verstehen von § oder Artikeln aud dem GG, da musst du etwas Nachsicht üben, da für ihn nur seine subjektiven und eingebildeten Wahrnehmungen zählen, mit den rechtlichen Fakten kann er nicht viel anfangen.


Steht ja alles nicht in der Bibel. Sollte demnach seine riesigen Wissenslücken erklären. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das war eher auf remember5 bezogen, der hat es weniger mit der Bibel. dafür mit anderen fundamentalistischn Einstellungen, die wir für überwunden geglaubt haben.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wobei auch ein Juraprofessor bei uns in der Einführung ins Recht, wo erst mal so die ganzen Verfassungsprinzipien (Gewaltenteilung, Föderalismus usw.) kamen, kritisiert hat, dass 1990 eine Abstimmung über das GG vergessen wurde, was jetzt von solchen Reichsbürgerspinnern ausgenutzt wird. Eine einfach ja/nein Entscheidung hätte gereicht und wäre damals sicher positiv für das GG ausgegangen. 
=> Das ändert aber nichts an der Gültigkeit des Grundgesetzes und den Entscheidungen des BVerfG!!!

Apropos Verfassungsprinzipien, wer da noch Nachholbedarf hat, sollte sich vielleicht einfach mal weiterbilden: *34a-Prüfung: Das Recht der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung* YouTube


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre Spanisch geeignet, da man alles genau so ausspricht, wie man es ließt.


Dann wäre Griechisch oder Russisch perfekt.



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal Atheist aber dann habe ich den  Weg zu Gott gefunden, dank Hebräer 11:1.  Es wird Zeit weiter zu wachsen  und dem Atheismus zu entkommen, es ist ein böses Gedankenmodell das  dich selbst zum Gott macht und wo deine Meinungen letzte absolute  moralische Instanz sind. Das kann nur schlecht ausgehen!


Kannst Du mal bitte aufhören, Deine religiösen Agitationen aufdrängeln zu wollen?

Wenn Du es nicht lassen kannst, es gibt genug Gotteshäuser, wo Du dich ausleben kannst.

Lass uns aber bitte hier mit der christlichen Bekehrungsabsicht in Ruhe.


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann wäre Griechisch oder Russisch perfekt.



Griechisch kenne ich nicht so genau, aber Russisch fällt wegen seiner Schrift raus. Dazu ist es zu unterschiedlich zu den romanischen Sprachen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Griechisch kenne ich nicht so genau, aber Russisch fällt wegen seiner Schrift raus.


 Ja, man muß es lernen und die Grammatik ist sehr schwer (6 Fälle).

Aber es wird buchstabengenau gesprochen.
Und die slawischen Sprachen sind nur lateinisiertes Russisch.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist es zu unterschiedlich zu den romanischen Sprachen.


 Nein, die sind alle verwandt.
Sto oder Schto heißt in den meisten osteuropäischen Sprachen hundert.
Und Lat oder Let heißt Jahr.

Dom heißt fast überall Haus.

Die Tschechier fallen manchmal raus bei der Zischerei (Cha, Tse, Scha, Za, Schtscha) und bei einigen regionalen Besonderheiten (Hostinec ist eine Kneipe).

Die russische Schrift wurde ja aus der griechischen entwickelt und wer russisch kann, kann auch meist griechisch lesen (nicht verstehen).


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Die Frage ist warum überhaupt nein ? wenn ja alles was darin steht nicht bindend ist, also wofür eine Unterschrift. Also irgendwas scheint mit dem Pakt ja nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## remember5 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum überhaupt nein ? wenn ja alles was darin steht nicht bindend ist, also wofür eine Unterschrift. Also irgendwas scheint mit dem Pakt ja nicht zu stimmen.


Der Pakt ist bindent. Sonst bräuchte man keinen Pakt unterschreiben. Man bräuchte grundsätzlich auch keinen Vertrag dazu. Es geht weiter um die souveränität Deutschalnds (oder des jeweiligen Landes) und dessen Auflösung. Wer einen Vertrag unterschreibt verpflichtet sich ja zu etwas. Das wird wohl so auch im Vertrag stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Der Pakt ist bindent.


Nein, genau wie die Genfer Konventionen nicht bindend sind. Welche Sanktionsmöglichkeiten gibt es seitens der UN bei einem Verstoß? Es sind Absichtserklärungen der unterzeichnenden Staaten, die getroffenen Vereinbarung in irgend einer ähnlichen Form in nationales Recht zu integrieren. 

Diese Art Verträge sind wie das Klimaabkommen mehr politischer Druck, das etwas passieren soll, denn einklagbare rechtsgültige Verträge. Es ist ein Zeichen. Und wie man sieht mauern einige Hardliner, denen die Menschenrechte egal sind.


----------



## Adi1 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das interessiert doch keine Sau,

solange das Geld die Hauptrolle spielt,

die ganzen Hedgefonds und Börsen zocken ohne Ende,

braucht man sich ja nicht wundern,

das solche Verwerfungen auftreten.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ja dann ist es doch kein Problem es nicht zu unterschreiben, macht ja keinen Sinn eine Unterschrift abzugeben wenn ich mich an nichts halten muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> die ganzen Hedgefonds und Börsen zocken ohne Ende,


Und sie verwalten im wesentlichen die Renten von Menschen. Macht ein Hedgefond Gewinne, haben Millionen Rentner im Alter mehr Geld. Sitzen alle mit im Boot. Nur wir mit unserem sozialistischen Sozialsystem gehen einen anderen Weg.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja dann ist es doch kein Problem es nicht zu  unterschreiben, macht ja keinen Sinn eine Unterschrift abzugeben wenn  ich mich an nichts halten muss.


Man kann ein Zeichen setzen. Damit kann man den internationalen Druck auf Länder erhöhen, die es nichtz machen. Was passiert eigentlich in Österreich und der Schweiz wenn es weiterhin wärmer wird und der Permafrost in den Alpen auftaut? Dann werden Alpentäler ungewohnbar und Millionen müssen flüchten. Aber wer nimmt Menschen aus Staaten auf, die sich gegen Flüchtlingsverträge gestellt haben?
Klimawandel in den Alpen: Bergbewohner auf der Flucht nach oben | Klimawandel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de

Jeder kann zum Flüchtling werden, jederzeit. Wann schlägt die erste Atombombe in Deutschland ein? Keine Ahnung....


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Warum soll ich mich mit etwas, was nicht bindend ist druck erhöhen, das geht nicht. Es gibt keine Bindung an irgendwas also auch kein Druck. Das macht keinen Sinn...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und sie verwalten im wesentlichen die Renten von Menschen. Macht ein Hedgefond Gewinne, haben Millionen Rentner im Alter mehr Geld.


Macht ein Hedgefond Pleite, ist die Rente weg.
Tolle Idee.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Also entweder unterschreibe ich etwas und halte mich an Verpflichtungen, und wenn nicht gibt es Konsequenzen. Oder ich unterschreibe nicht, weil ich gegen die sogenannten Verpflichtungen oder Regeln bin. Dazwischen gibt es nichts...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also entweder unterschreibe ich etwas und halte mich an Verpflichtungen, und wenn nicht gibt es Konsequenzen. Oder ich unterschreibe nicht, weil ich gegen die sogenannten Verpflichtungen oder Regeln bin. Dazwischen gibt es nichts...


Hast Du noch nie ein Versprechen gegeben? Damit akzeptiert man prinzipiell Dinge und bemüht sich, diese möglichst gut umzusetzen. Und wenn man mehrmals Versprechungen bricht, wissen das die anderen und werden ihr Verhalten Dir gegenüber ändern. Es gibt dann mittelbare Konmsequenzen. Es muss nicht immer alles mit harten Gesetzen formuliert werden. Vernunft und Verstand kann man nicht mit Gesetzen erzwingen.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Der Pakt ist bindent. Sonst bräuchte man keinen Pakt unterschreiben. Man bräuchte grundsätzlich auch keinen Vertrag dazu. Es geht weiter um die souveränität Deutschalnds (oder des jeweiligen Landes) und dessen Auflösung. Wer einen Vertrag unterschreibt verpflichtet sich ja zu etwas. Das wird wohl so auch im Vertrag stehen.



Da ist gar nichts bindend.
Es ist eine Empfehlung wie man mit Migration umgehen sollte, bzw. man versucht einen weltweiten Standard zu erzielen.
Also ein Vorschlag. Aber dran halten muss sich niemand.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wir reden hier aber über Politik und über einen Pakt der angebelich nichts verbindliches hat und den man somit bedenkenlos unterschreiben kann. So als wäre das nichts, dem ist aber nicht so. Deswegen wurde dieser auch nicht unterschrieben, unter anderem von Östereich. Also warum unterschreiben, kann doch weiter laufen wie bisher.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das ist wie mit dem Pariser Klimaabkommen. Auch das ist nicht bindend. Jeder kann so weiter machen wie bisher und keinen kümmert das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber über Politik und über einen Pakt der angebelich nichts verbindliches hat und den man somit bedenkenlos unterschreiben kann. So als wäre das nichts, dem ist aber nicht so. Deswegen wurde dieser auch nicht unterschrieben, unter anderem von Östereich. Also warum unterschreiben, kann doch weiter laufen wie bisher.


Was ist denn Deine Lösung zur weltweiten Flüchtlingskrise? Grenzen dicht machen und ein PAL Feld darüber legen? (PAL-Feld => Problem anderer Leute)

Wie sieht der österreichische Gegenvorschlag aus? Und ja, es ist so schwer zwischen einen "Kriegsflüchtling" und einem "Wirtschaftsflüchtling" zu unterscheiden. In Afganistan z.B. ist ja nach Bundeswehrlogik gar kein Krieg, also kann es ja nach Logik der Menschenfeinde auch keine Kriegsflüchtlinge geben. Muss einem zuerst das Haus zerbombt werden, oder reicht es, wenn Norddeutsche flüchten, weil in Bayern Bürgerkrieg beginnt?


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Also meine Lösung wäre das Deutschland nicht unterschreibt, gerade Dokumente die nicht bindend sind aber wiederum verpflichtend.


----------



## remember5 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also meine Lösung wäre das Deutschland nicht unterschreibt, gerade Dokumente die nicht bindend sind aber wiederum verpflichtend.



Wie bereits gesagt, wer was unterschreibt bindet sich auch bzw. verpflichtet sich auch. Aus dem Grund gibts ja auch Verträge wo nunmal Dinge drinne stehen wo man sich zu verpflichtet und dran hält. Sonst machen Verträge keinen Sinn. Logisch. Hält sich Deutschland dann nicht mehr am Vertrag wird es Bestraft von EU & Sonstige Vereine.
Wird wohl Merkels letzter Streich sein. Der Sargnagel Deutschlands.

Kroatien und wohl bald auch Italien sind raus. Migrationspakt: Auch Kroatien ist raus - und Italien koennte folgen | Politikversagen
Der Zahlmeister Deutschland für die ganzen Welt bleibt. Die Deutschen, Gehirngewaschen wie sie sind von den Medien, glauben und machen alles mit was ihre Führer sagen.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also meine Lösung wäre das Deutschland nicht unterschreibt, gerade Dokumente die nicht bindend sind aber wiederum verpflichtend.



Wie können Dokumente, die nicht bindend sind, verpflichtend sein?
Trump ist aus dem Pariser Klimaabkommen ausgestiegen und fertig.
Er ist aus dem Iran Deal ausgestiegen und fertig.
Und wer weiß, welche Regierung wir haben, wenn die große Koalition nächstes Jahr platzen wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie können Dokumente, die nicht bindend sind, verpflichtend sein?



Ja das ist ja meine Frage, wie geht das ?


----------



## remember5 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie können Dokumente, die nicht bindend sind, verpflichtend sein?
> Trump ist aus dem Pariser Klimaabkommen ausgestiegen und fertig.
> Er ist aus dem Iran Deal ausgestiegen und fertig.
> Und wer weiß, welche Regierung wir haben, wenn die große Koalition nächstes Jahr platzen wird.



Hier muss ich dir recht geben. Die Frage ist dann wozu man noch Veträge braucht wenn man eh sich nicht dran hält. Hinzu kommt noch das Deutschland nicht USA sind. Viele wollen das zwar nicht wahr haben aber Deutschland ist leider kein Souvärenes Land. Ist leider so.

Klar, kann sich je nach Politik die wir demnächst bekommen alles wieder ändern. Ob es das wird bezweifle ich ja stark. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ja das mein ich ja, wie kann man den von nicht bindend reden wenn im Pakt selber etwas von Verpflichtung steht. Das ist halt auch wieder so eine Sache als ob mir jemande etwas andrehen will...


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> aber Deutschland ist leider kein Souvärenes Land.


 					Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe nach  Neuschwabenland und von dort zum Aldebaran erwischst. Die Tickets gibt  es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Viele wollen das zwar nicht wahr haben aber Deutschland ist leider kein Souvärenes Land. Ist leider so.



Komm nicht mit dem Schwachsinn.


----------



## Leob12 (3. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Hier muss ich dir recht geben. Die Frage ist dann wozu man noch Veträge braucht wenn man eh sich nicht dran hält. Hinzu kommt noch das Deutschland nicht USA sind. Viele wollen das zwar nicht wahr haben aber Deutschland ist leider kein Souvärenes Land. Ist leider so.
> 
> Klar, kann sich je nach Politik die wir demnächst bekommen alles wieder ändern. Ob es das wird bezweifle ich ja stark. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Stimmt, fremdregiert von den Echsenmenschen und Aldebaranern. 
*Aluhut aufsetz und VT-Musik abspiel*

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das Klimaabkommen ist aber ein anderes Dokument, also sollte man etwas unterschreiben nur weil man schon etwas anderes unterschrieben hat? Was nicht bindend ist aber verpflichtend, also für mich gilt immer noch nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum überhaupt nein ? wenn ja alles was darin steht nicht bindend ist, also wofür eine Unterschrift. Also irgendwas scheint mit dem Pakt ja nicht zu stimmen.



Das ist doch ganz simpel. Wäre der Pakt bindend, würde kaum einer unterschreiben. So ist er nicht bindend, die meisten unterschreiben, ignorieren aber was unterschrieben wurde. In den "richtigen" Ländern wird man sich mit solchen Wortklaubereien aber nicht aufhalten und den Vertrag einfach als bindend ansehen. Haben ja schließlich alle unterschrieben.^^


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz simpel. Wäre der Pakt bindend, würde kaum einer unterschreiben. So ist er nicht bindend, die meisten unterschreiben, ignorieren aber was unterschrieben wurde. In den "richtigen" Ländern wird man sich mit solchen Wortklaubereien aber nicht aufhalten und den Vertrag einfach als bindend ansehen. Haben ja schließlich alle unterschrieben.^^



Es würde auch nichts bringen, wenn Merkel was unterschreibt.
Das Parlament muss dem erst zustimmen. Ohne eine Ratifizierung im Parlament hätte sowas eh keine bindende Kraft.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass man für die Öffentlichkeit was Bastelt -- schaut her, wir tun was -- und am Ende kommt eh nichts bei raus.
Das erinnert stark an die G7/G8 Gipfel, auf denen auch ständig was beschlossen wird, aber am Ende ist es dann immer heiße Luft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Apropos, wo ist denn jetzt unsere liebe Maxxiii hin? Wenn man Diskutieren will, sollte man auch mitmachen.

Und weiter stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, wie ihr Euch die Lösung der Probleme vorstellt?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und weiter stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, wie ihr Euch die Lösung der Probleme vorstellt?



Ich persönlich würde mir endlich mal eine andere Wirtschaftspolitik der EU wünschen.
Aber die EU ist ja nicht mal in der Lage, innerhalb ihres Zirkus für eine einheitliche Sprache zu sorgen.
Solange Länder wie Polen oder Ungarn machen, was sie wollen, ist es sowieso nicht möglich.


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Apropos, wo ist denn jetzt unsere liebe Maxxiii hin? Wenn man Diskutieren will, sollte man auch mitmachen.
> 
> Und weiter stelle ich die Frage in den Raum, wie ihr Euch die Lösung der Probleme vorstellt?



Zwei Legislaturperioden rot-rot-grün wählen. Danach erübrigen sich solche Diskussionen, weil wir uns eh nichts mehr leisten können und erst mal wieder 30-50 Jahre hart buckeln müssen, um den angerichteten Schaden zu reparieren.
Sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber Migration einfach mal als grundlegend positiv festzulegen und irgendeinen Pakt aufsetzen wird gar nichts lösen.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Zwei Legislaturperioden rot-rot-grün wählen. Danach erübrigen sich solche Diskussionen, weil wir uns eh nichts mehr leisten können und erst mal wieder 30-50 Jahre hart buckeln müssen, um den angerichteten Schaden zu reparieren.



Und woher willst du das wissen? Glaskugel?
Niemand weiß, was bei raus käme. Ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen, wenn ein Grüner mal den Kanzler stellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Zwei Legislaturperioden rot-rot-grün wählen.


Ja, das könnte funktionieren. Die Grünen betreiben langfristige Wirtschaftspolitik, um den Standort zu sichern, die Linke sorgt für etwas mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit, damit die Gesellschaft nicht auseinanderfällt wie in den USA, in denen sich Besitzende hinter Zäunen und Wachmännern verschanzen und die SPD ist der konservative Teil, der blos nichts verändern will und bremst. In Summe wird das funktionieren.



Rolk schrieb:


> aber Migration einfach mal als grundlegend positiv festzulegen


Niemand hält Vertreibung und Flucht für positiv. Das Ziel ist immer die Befriedung und den Aufbau anderer Länder. Humanitäre Hilfe zu versagen, ist aber problematisch. Das Beste aus der Situation zu machen, kann ja wohl nicht schaden. Alle erfolgreichen Hochkulturen akzeptierten multikulturelle Systeme. Die Basis sind unsere Gesetze. Die gelten für alle. Und wen man anbetet, wie man sein Leben gestaltet und welche Ziele man hat, sei jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Zwei Legislaturperioden rot-rot-grün wählen. Danach erübrigen sich solche Diskussionen, weil wir uns eh nichts mehr leisten können und erst mal wieder 30-50 Jahre hart buckeln müssen, um den angerichteten Schaden zu reparieren.
> Sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber Migration einfach mal als grundlegend positiv festzulegen und irgendeinen Pakt aufsetzen wird gar nichts lösen.





willst du wirtschaftsliberal wählen?


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sorry für den Sarkasmus, aber Migration einfach mal als grundlegend positiv festzulegen und irgendeinen Pakt aufsetzen wird gar nichts lösen.



Das sehe ich genauso...


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> willst du wirtschaftsliberal wählen?



Bevor ich Rot Rot Grün wähle, wähle ich auf alle Fälle lieber einen Merz, das setht mal felsenfest!


----------



## Tengri86 (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bevor ich Rot Rot Grün wähle, wähle ich auf alle Fälle lieber einen Merz, das setht mal felsenfest!



So wie der Kurz mit 12 Stunden Arbeitstag?

Ich habe kein Bock darauf, nur weil man alles gegen fremde ist ,dann  solche Leute wählt die wirtschatslibreralen sind und damit stimmenfang gehen.


----------



## Poulton (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Angesichts der derzeitigen Umfrageergebnisse, müsste man eher von grün-rot-rot sprechen. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Bevor ich Rot Rot Grün wähle, wähle ich auf alle Fälle lieber einen Merz, das setht mal felsenfest!


Wenn die Grünen mit Kretschmann ins Rennen gehen würden, würdest auch du die wählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich würde in jedem Fall Schwarz Grün oder Grün Schwarz wählen, ich käme nich nur mit einem Kanzler Kretschmann zurecht, sondern auch mit einem Kanzler Habeck!
Ich will aber unter allen Umständen eine ordnungspolitische Kraft in der Regierung und Jemand der sowohl an Deutschlands Mittelstand als auch Mittelschicht interessiert ist!

Das sehe ich bei den Linken nicht mal Ansatzweise, die interessieren sich nur für "verstaatlichte" Großunternehmen und Kleinstunternehmer, der Rest ist ihr Feindbild, dazu sind die Rezepte völlig überholt und die außenpolitischen Ansichten komplett zum Weglaufen. Ich glaube nicht, dass in einer RRG Koalition, sich die Realogrünen ordnungspolitisch gegen SPD und Linke und gegen ihre eigenen Linken durchsetzen könnten, insoweit scheidet das für mich völlig aus.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Apropos, wo ist denn jetzt unsere liebe Maxxiii hin?



Gute Frage. Vielleicht hat ihr Bufdi gemerkt, dass sie ausgebuechst ist. Oder in St. Petersburg ist der Strom ausgefallen. Oder, Gott bewahre (sic!), sie bereitet neue, wertvolle Diskussionsbeitraege vor.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Oder in der geschlossenen Abteilung wurden die Handys wieder eingesammelt.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Interessant mit dem Migrationspakt ist ob dann auch Enteignungen (Wohnung, Haus, Erpsartes, etc.) kommen. Wo soll man denn Millionen Menschen unterbringen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen wie das von statten gehen soll!?!
Es werden Enteignungen kommen - müssen - Merkels Abschiedsgeschenk Aktuelles Video vom 04.11.18
Guter Kommentar zum Video.


> Geht schneller, als gedacht. Bereits 2015 fanden derartige Dinge bei Menschen statt, die abhängig vom Staat sind. Sobald die Abhängigkeit und die Not größer wird, was bei einer wirtschaftlichen Verschlechterung automatisch der Fall ist, da die Abhängigkeit vom Staat und seinen korrektiven Maßnahmen höher wird, kann man die Leute auf verschiedenste Wege zur Akzeptanz unpopulärer Maßnahmen zwingen.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit des Widerspruchs gibt es nicht, da Abhängigkeit besteht und Repressionen drohen. So kann man Sie als Besitzer einer Immobilie enteignen und eine Bedarfsorientierte Anpassung vornehmen. Sie haben beispielsweise alleine 100 m2, was natürlich eine Familie viel nötiger hat, als sie. Hier kommen dann noch linke Ideen mit ins Spiel, die Immobilienbesitzer dazu zwingen ihren "Leerstand" abzugeben oder billig zu vermieten (man schaue sich Max "Wissarionowitsch" Neumeiers Ergüsse hierzu an).
> 
> Der Einfallsreichtum des Staates wird Grenzenlos, wenn er einmal die Schwelle zum offensichtlichen Unrechtsstaat übertreten hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> ... Wo soll man denn Millionen Menschen unterbringen? ...


Regional verwaist Europa. Fünf Millionen Menschen sind 1% der Bevölkerung. Das ist, Achtung, satirisches Zitat, "ein Fliegenschiss"

Bei uns sind es Gegenden wie Dessau  mit zweitelligen leerstehenden Wohnungen, das Wendland, Brandenburg, die Pyrenäen sind völlig entvölkert. Es wäre ein Seegen für viele Regionen, wenn dort Menschen die Böden erhalten würden. Für Gebirge gewohnte Afganen z.B. wären die mageren und von und gemiedenen Gebiete der Pyrenäen ideal. Und über Generationen könnte eine wunderbare Symbiose entstehen. Gerade rechtsradikale Orte wie Dessau Rosslau sollte man mit Migranten fluten.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Und die 5 Millionen Menschen, die heute kommen, sind ein Fliegenschiss zu der Zahl, die in 50 Jahren vor den Toren Europas stehen wird, wenn der Klimawandel Teile der Erde unbewohnbar gemacht hat.
Was will Europa dann machen? Eine 50 Meter hohe Mauer bauen?
Mauern werden 1 Milliarde Menschen nicht aufhalten. Eine Armee wird die Menschen auch nicht stoppen können.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Regional verwaist Europa. Fünf Millionen Menschen sind 1% der Bevölkerung. Das ist, Achtung, satirisches Zitat, "ein Fliegenschiss"
> 
> Bei uns sind es Gegenden wie Dessau  mit zweitelligen leerstehenden Wohnungen, das Wendland, Brandenburg, die Pyrenäen sind völlig entvölkert. Es wäre ein Seegen für viele Regionen, wenn dort Menschen die Böden erhalten würden. Für Gebirge gewohnte Afganen z.B. wären die mageren und von und gemiedenen Gebiete der Pyrenäen ideal. Und über Generationen könnte eine wunderbare Symbiose entstehen. Gerade rechtsradikale Orte wie Dessau Rosslau sollte man mit Migranten fluten.



5 Millionen sind schon krass viele Menschen. Wenn dann noch Nachzug auf diesen 5 Millionen Menschen anstehen plus 2Kinder etc. Was ist dann???
Wo arbeiten diese 5 Millionene Menschen plus deren Nachzug für ihre etlichen Kinder??? Was arbeiten denn Analphabeten und Kriminelle???


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Interessant mit dem Migrationspakt ist ob dann auch Enteignungen (Wohnung, Haus, Erpsartes, etc.) kommen. Wo soll man denn Millionen Menschen unterbringen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen wie das von statten gehen soll!?!
> Es werden Enteignungen kommen - müssen - Merkels Abschiedsgeschenk Aktuelles Video vom 04.11.18
> Guter Kommentar zum Video.





remember5 schrieb:


> 5 Millionen sind schon krass viele Menschen. Wenn dann noch Nachzug auf diesen 5 Millionen Menschen anstehen plus 2Kinder etc. Was ist dann???
> Wo arbeiten diese 5 Millionene Menschen plus deren Nachzug für ihre etlichen Kinder??? Was arbeiten denn Analphabeten und Kriminelle???



Du bist aus einem ganz besonderen Holz geschnitzt.

Moment jetzt beim 2. Mal lesen checke ich gar nichts mehr.

Was haben bitte Analphabeten und Kriminelle nun damit zu tun?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> 5 Millionen sind schon krass viele Menschen.


1% ist jeder hunderste, Denen kann man in den leerstehenden Siedlungsgebieten je 1-3 Ha Land schenken, das reicht für die Eigenversorgen. Dann bauen wir Schulen in die gegenden und unterrichten die Menschen. Das sind unsere Kosten. Man muss es nur wollen. Und so viele Kriegsflüchtlinge gibt es nicht.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Du bist aus einem ganz besonderen Holz geschnitzt.
> 
> Moment jetzt beim 2. Mal lesen checke ich gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Was haben bitte Analphabeten und Kriminelle nun damit zu tun?



Geh mal in eine dieser Asylunterkünfte. Dann weisste bescheid.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1% ist jeder hunderste, Denen kann man in den leerstehenden Siedlungsgebieten je 1-3 Ha Land schenken, das reicht für die Eigenversorgen. Dann bauen wir Schulen in die gegenden und unterrichten die Menschen. Das sind unsere Kosten. Man muss es nur wollen. Und so viele Kriegsflüchtlinge gibt es nicht.


Warum schenkt man hier den Menschen nicht das Land. Gibt genug in Deutschland die kein eigenes Land bzw. Grundbesitz haben. Warum soll ich wollen das andere was umsonst bekommen während ich für alles arbeiten muss?? Ist ja geschenkt auf meine Kosten und auf Kosten derer die eben auch für alles arbeiten müssen. Denen wird nix geschenkt.
Klar sind das alle keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Armutsmigranten eben.


----------



## Seeefe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Interessant mit dem Migrationspakt ist ob dann auch Enteignungen (Wohnung, Haus, Erpsartes, etc.) kommen. Wo soll man denn Millionen Menschen unterbringen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen wie das von statten gehen soll!?!
> Es werden Enteignungen kommen - müssen - Merkels Abschiedsgeschenk Aktuelles Video vom 04.11.18
> Guter Kommentar zum Video.



Hast du vielleicht Quellen die von diesen Enteignungen auch berichten, außer einem Blogvideo?


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht Quellen die von diesen Enteignungen auch berichten, außer einem Blogvideo?


Enteignung einer Immobilie zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit?
Sind halt alles Gummibandparagraphen. Was und wie es kommen wird steht in keinem Gesetz.

Bundeslaender pruefen Rechtslage: Enteignung erlaubt! Wann der Staat Vermietern Fluechtlinge aufzwingen darf - FOCUS Online
Artikel ist was älter aber allein die Tatsache das sowas in Erwägung gezogen wird ist schon frapierend.

Katastrophen: Bundesregierung beschliesst Enteignungen im Notfall - WELT
Alles kann quasi enteignet werden. Nicht nur Wohnungsraum.

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...ingen-enteignung-in-deutschland/12554902.html
Die Artikel hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden. 
Grundsätzlich ist es nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte das Deutschland Enteignungen durchsetzt. Also ist es möglich.


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Geh mal in eine dieser Asylunterkünfte. Dann weisste bescheid.
> 
> 
> Warum schenkt man hier den Menschen nicht das Land. Gibt genug in Deutschland die kein eigenes Land bzw. Grundbesitz haben. Warum soll ich wollen das andere was umsonst bekommen während ich für alles arbeiten muss?? Ist ja geschenkt auf meine Kosten und auf Kosten derer die eben auch für alles arbeiten müssen. Denen wird nix geschenkt.
> Klar sind das alle keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Armutsmigranten eben.



Und diejenigen die keine Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, werden das Land auch wieder verlassen.
Wo ist also das Problem?

Das Problem für dich scheint irgendwie generell zu sein, dass du KB auf diese Ausländer hast und nicht willst, dass Sie dir was wegnehmen.

Und zu den Lägern, wie würdest du dich darin fühlen?
Fluechtlingslager in Deutschland: Wie es geht - und wie nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wärst du da auch noch der Sonnenschein der du ja bist?

Mich kotzt diese Hetze hier im Forum extrem an und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer.
Angst und Panikmache vor dem Herrn.


"Das Deutsche Volk wird nicht ersetzt!!!!!!"
Dafür müssten weitaus mehr Ausländer einwandern und woher sollen die bitte kommen?????


Und ganz ehrlich....Thema Klimawandel.........wir wissen nicht, was in 50 Jahren passiert.

Vielleicht sind wir in DE dann "am Arsch", weil wir absaufen oder weil wir vielleicht stärker von Erdbeben etc. heimgesucht werden.
Wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja dann Afrika der einzig sichere Fleck.

Was machst du dann, wenn die dauernd sagen, "neneneee du bist Kriminell und sowieso nur ein schmarotzer, dass du aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommst juckt micht nicht, geh mal lieber wieder heim und bau dein Land auf du faules Stück".


Aktuell sind wir in der "komfortablen Situation Menschen aufzunehmen und helfen zu können.
Wer weiß ob wir in 50 Jahren nicht diejenigen sind, die Hilfe brauchen?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Gibt genug in Deutschland die kein eigenes Land bzw. Grundbesitz haben. .


Weil niemand bereit wäre, mitten in die Pampa ohne Strom- und Wasseranschluss zu ziehen, um auf einem ha kargen Bergland harte Feldarbeit zu machen und eine handvoll Tiere durchzufüttern, um zu überleben. Für Kriegsflüchtlinge, deren Existenz zerstört wurde und die gar nichts mehr haben, wäre das besser, als eine Abschiebung. Es geht z.B. darum, Projekte zu finanzieren, um Spanische Berge wieder aufzuforsten. Das ist sinnvoller, als die Millionen Flüchtlinge jenseits jeder staatlichen Registrierung, die aktuell unser billigst Gemüse in Spanien anbauen und ernten.

Man könnte mit vielen Flüchtlingen sinnvolle Arbeit in Europa erledigen. Die erste Generation würde noch karg leben, also ähnlich den Zuständen in der Heimat, dafür ohne Krieg und Gewalt und wenn wir dann Integration ernst nehmen würden, könnte man die zweite Generation gut integriegen. 

Der gemeine Deutsche "Taugenichts" oder jener, der schwermütig eine Auszeit nehmt, bekommt mit einem Hartz IV Satz ziemlich viel im Vergleich zu einer Berghütte ohne Infrastruktur und etwas unfruchtbarem Land im  rauen Klima. In diesem Forum ist ein Foren ja schon nicht mehr würdig, wenn man keine Glasfaserleitung am Haus hat.



shadie schrieb:


> Mich kotzt diese Hetze hier im Forum extrem an und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer.
> Angst und Panikmache vor dem Herrn.


Nicht nur Dich. Ich kotze quasi überall. Lies mal im Telepolis Forum. Man wird wahnsinng über soviel rassistische Grütze und kann nur hoffen, dass hinter den meisten Profilen typische AfD Bots stecken und keine realen Menschen
Was hinter den Bots steckt, die die 31 geheimen AfD-Gruppen gesteuert haben - Motherboard


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Potzblitz! Schockschwerenot! In Notzeiten und im Katastrophenfall können Menschen bei anderen Zwangseinquartiert werden und, damit nicht Reihenweise die Leute an Hunger, Kälte, etc. wegsterben, Lebensmittel und Brennstoffe, mittels Bezugskarten oder ähnlichen verteilt werden. Wahnsinn! Das Ende der Menschheit ist nah, weil der Heilige Markt außer Kraft gesetzt wird. 
Trumpus Doofus, Berndus Höckus und Wladus Putus erhöre und erlöse uns!




PS: Wo steckt eigentlich V-Fall-Sparanus?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht nur Dich. Ich kotze quasi überall. Lies mal im Telepolis Forum.  Man wird wahnsinng über soviel rassistische Grütze [...]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0vgM3S9xZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> [...] und kann nur hoffen,  dass hinter den meisten Profilen typische AfD Bots stecken und keine  realen Menschen
> Was hinter den Bots steckt, die die 31 geheimen AfD-Gruppen gesteuert haben - Motherboard


Passend dazu auch: Durch Verschwoerungstheorien inspirierte Gewaltanwendungen – Psiram


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Potzblitz! Schockschwerenot! In Notzeiten und im Katastrophenfall können Menschen bei anderen Zwangseinquartiert werden und, damit nicht Reihenweise die Leute an Hunger, Kälte, etc. wegsterben, Lebensmittel und Brennstoffe, mittels Bezugskarten oder ähnlichen verteilt werden. Wahnsinn! Das Ende der Menschheit ist nah, weil der Heilige Markt außer Kraft gesetzt wird.
> Trumpus Doofus, Berndus Höckus und Wladus Putus erhöre und erlöse uns!
> 
> 
> ...



Der heißt doch Björn 

BJÖÖÖRRNNNNN heißt der!!!!


----------



## JePe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Uebrigens bedeutet Bjoern (u. a.) "brauner Baer". Sachen gibt´s.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil niemand bereit wäre, mitten in die Pampa ohne Strom- und Wasseranschluss zu ziehen, um auf einem ha kargen Bergland harte Feldarbeit zu machen und eine handvoll Tiere durchzufüttern, um zu überleben. Für Kriegsflüchtlinge, deren Existenz zerstört wurde und die gar nichts mehr haben, wäre das besser, als eine Abschiebung.


Die wollen selber nicht in der Pampa leben warum glaubste wollen die alle nach Deustchland? Du wolltest die doch grade dort umsiedeld damit DE wieder bevölkert wird. So zumindest hatte ich dich verstanden in deinen vorherigen Posts.
Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Es sind Armutsflüchtlinge. In DE gibt’s aber genug Armut und wird auch nicht besser.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht z.B. darum, Projekte zu finanzieren, um Spanische Berge wieder aufzuforsten. Das ist gergelt sinnvoller, als die aktuellen Millionen Flüchtlinge jenseits jeder staatlichen Registrierung, die aktuell unser billigst Gemüse anbauen und ernten.


Die wollen alle in den Sozialstaat Deutschland einwandern weil man hier alles angeblich umsonst bekommt. Was redest du von spanischen Bergen? Projekte kann man auch bei denen finanzieren die viel viel billliger sind und dazu noch dient es den Menschen dort vor Ort.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man könnte mit vielen Flüchtlingen sinnvolle Arbeit in Europa erledigen. Die ersdte Generation würde noch karg leben, also ähnlich den Zuständen in der Heimat, dafür ohne Krieg und Gewalt und wenn wir dann Integration ernst nehmen würden, könnte man die zweite Generation gut integriegen.


Sinnvolle Arbeit können die auch in ihrem Land machen. Dazu braucht man nicht tausende Kilometer in fremde Länder einwandern. Ob die deine "sinnvolle Arbeit" machen wollen ist auch fraglich.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Deutsche "Taugenichts" oder jener, der schwermütig eine Aufzeit nimmt, bekommt mit einem Hartz IV Satz ziemlich viel im Vergleich zu einer Berghütte und etwas Land.


Es gibt sicherlich genug deutsche Taugenixe, da geb ich dir recht, aber wenn du glaubst das die neuen Bürger in Berghütten wohnen werden muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Der heißt doch Björn
> 
> BJÖÖÖRRNNNNN heißt der!!!!



Ned Bernd.


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Die wollen selber nicht in der Pampa leben warum glaubste wollen die alle nach Deustchland? Du wolltest die doch grade dort umsiedeld damit DE wieder bevölkert wird. So zumindest hatte ich dich verstanden in deinen vorherigen Posts.
> Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge. Es sind Armutsflüchtlinge. In DE gibt’s aber genug Armut und wird auch nicht besser.
> 
> Die wollen alle in den Sozialstaat Deutschland einwandern weil man hier alles angeblich umsonst bekommt. Was redest du von spanischen Bergen? Projekte kann man auch bei denen finanzieren die viel viel billliger sind und dazu noch dient es den Menschen dort vor Ort.
> ...



Check es doch endlich.

Die Syrer sind Kriegflüchtlinge und der ganze Rest der hier her kommt ohne Asylantrag und ohne Recht auf Asyl wird das Land wieder verlassen.

Oder willst du jetzt argumentieren in Syrien wäre alles super und kein Krieg?
Syrien-Krieg: So geht es Aleppo - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist echt erschreckend wie eiskalt hier manche User sind.

Andere verschleiern das gernen och durch "Ihre Religion", andere geben sich nicht mal diese Mühe.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ned Bernd.



Nee ned Bernd, das waren die bösen Fakenews!


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Und diejenigen die keine Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, werden das Land auch wieder verlassen.
> Wo ist also das Problem?


Die wollen Papiere und die wollen auch hier bleiben.


shadie schrieb:


> Das Problem für dich scheint irgendwie generell zu sein, dass du KB auf diese Ausländer hast und nicht willst, dass Sie dir was wegnehmen.


Ich weiss nicht was KB ist. Ich weiss auch nicht wie das mit dir ist aber ich MUSS für alles arbeiten und alles wird teurer. Die könne mir nix weg nehmen aber der Staat kann hier den Menschen einiges weg nehmen und denen geben die nix dafür gemacht haben. Wieviel haben die nochmal in diesem Sozialstaat eingezahlt und dafür geleistet?



shadie schrieb:


> Und zu den Lägern, wie würdest du dich darin fühlen?
> Fluechtlingslager in Deutschland: Wie es geht - und wie nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich hab sie nicht hergeholt und auch nicht dort einquartiert. Eigentlich müsste sie zu Hause sein bei sich. Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, schon gar nicht aus Syrien. Es sind Armutsflüchtlinge oder Armutsmigranten.


shadie schrieb:


> Wärst du da auch noch der Sonnenschein der du ja bist?


Ich wandere nicht in fremde Länder ein und erwarte das ich alles von der dortigen gesellschaft alles bekomme was mir rechtmäßig nicht zugesteht.



shadie schrieb:


> Mich kotzt diese Hetze hier im Forum extrem an und es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer.
> Angst und Panikmache vor dem Herrn.


Du kannst ja StaatsTV gucken das sich durch erpresstes und erklautes Geld finanziert und das gegenteil behauptet. Lügen in den Leitmedien werden auch immer schlimmer scheint dich aber nicht zu stören.
Wenn Menschen in Foren ihre Meinung sagen weil sie besorgt sind solltest du dich fragen warum es diesen Zustand überhaupt gibt.


shadie schrieb:


> "Das Deutsche Volk wird nicht ersetzt!!!!!!"


Da mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Sorgen mach ich mir eher darum das die Armut und Kriminalität steigt. Was zu noch mehr Kriminalität führt. Eine abwährtsspirale eben. Deustchalnd wird zu einem Dritteweltland degeneriert, genau zu so einem Land woher die Migraten kommen.



shadie schrieb:


> Dafür müssten weitaus mehr Ausländer einwandern und woher sollen die bitte kommen?????


Es kommen ja weitaus Mehr. Das ist zur Zeit nur der Anfang. Die Rede ist aktuell von 70Millionen. Was meinste was passiert wenn alle nach Deutschland kommen? Andere Länder die noch gut darstehen finanziell wollen ja die Migranten nicht. Soll DE alle aufnehmen? Wie stellst du dir das vor wie das aussehen soll.



shadie schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich....Thema Klimawandel.........wir wissen nicht, was in 50 Jahren passiert.


Auch wenn man ständig neue Wörter erfindet um das Aufzwingen von Millionen zu rechtfertigen tut es das nicht. Es sind keine „Klimamigranten“ sondern immernoch Armutsmigranten.


shadie schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir in DE dann "am Arsch", weil wir absaufen oder weil wir vielleicht stärker von Erdbeben etc. heimgesucht werden.


BlaBla… Ich will mir auch mal so ne Glaskugel kaufen. Bei eBay finde ich deine leider nicht. Von welchem Herrsetller ist die nochmal? Made by Atlanikbrücke oder Coudenhove Kalergi?


shadie schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja dann Afrika der einzig sichere Fleck.


Schön wers. Afrika wird zur Zeit von Islamisch geprägten Regierungen regiert und Kommunistischen. Südafrika ist zur Zeit ein gutes Beispiel für rassismus gegen Weiße.


shadie schrieb:


> Was machst du dann, wenn die dauernd sagen, "neneneee du bist Kriminell und sowieso nur ein schmarotzer, dass du aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommst juckt micht nicht, geh mal lieber wieder heim und bau dein Land auf du faules Stück".


Wenn es dazu kommt dann geht’s eh nur noch ums überleben. Da juckt keiner mehr gesetze etc. Genau aus diesem Grund ist diese Migration falsch.



shadie schrieb:


> Aktuell sind wir in der "komfortablen Situation Menschen aufzunehmen und helfen zu können.
> Wer weiß ob wir in 50 Jahren nicht diejenigen sind, die Hilfe brauchen?!


Wieviele hast du schon aufgenommen ohne auf es auf „Wir“ zu schieben?
Wir werden in 50Jahren definitiv die Hilfe brauchen. Aus dem Grund lehne ich diese Migration auch ab.



shadie schrieb:


> Es ist echt erschreckend wie eiskalt hier manche User sind.



Ich bombardiere Syrien nicht. Bedank dich bei Russland und Amerika und alle Handlanger die das machen. Die haben die Verpflichtung dort alle aufzunehmen und die Kosten zu tragen. Anstatt Bomben abzuwerfern sollte man den Menschen vor Ort helfen.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*




remember5 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist nachwievor besetztes Land.





remember5 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, schon gar nicht aus Syrien.





remember5 schrieb:


> (…)StaatsTV(…)das sich durch erpresstes und erklautes Geld finanziert(…)



… Alter. Du gehoerst auf die Couch. Und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen.​


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie nicht hergeholt und auch nicht dort einquartiert. Eigentlich müsste sie zu Hause sein bei sich. Es sind keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, schon gar nicht aus Syrien. Es sind Armutsflüchtlinge oder Armutsmigranten.



In Syrien ist also kein Krieg?
Das habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung.
Und natürlich kann auch Deutschland was dafür. Wieso spricht die EU nicht mit einer Stimme und setzt die USA und Russland unter Druck?


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

OH EIN Fan, wie süß. 

Du scheinst ein generelles Problem mit unserem Staat und der EU zu haben.
das tut mir leid. 

Lösungsvorschlag: verlasse beide doch und gehe irgendwo hin wo es besser läuft.

Du schreibst andauernd von wir können dies und das nicht als land, konterst dann aber und man wird direkt als Privatperson angesprochen ob man dies und das kann. 

na klar habe ich keine möglichkeit in meiner wohnung noch Personen aufzunehmen aber ich bin mir sicher das die 1.4 Mio die aktuell in de leben an asylanten, dass die kein riesiges problem für das Land sind. 

bzgl. deiner 70mio hätte ich gerne Quellen, denn meine Glaskugel ist leider defekt nach dem ganzen bullshit. 

Die Definition kriegsflüchtling besagt übrigens, dass es sich um Menschen handelt die vor einem Krieg flüchten. Und das ist in Syrien der Fall. 

aha und da wars wieder "du wirfst keine bomben" ja klar wie auch. 
aber du profitierst genau so wie wir von einem Land das 3. größter waffen Exporteur der welt ist. 
herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist wohl doch mit verantwortlich für die Zustände in Syrien. 

KB bedeutet kein bock. 

übrigens, ja ich bin seit meinem Schulabschluss vollzeit berufstätig und habe nicht einen Monat Geld vom Amt bezogen. Und wohne In meiner eigenen Wohnung mit meiner tollen Frau. 
bin ich jetzt berechtigt hierit zu reden nachdem du das weißt?


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich bin da völlig mit dir einer Meinung, aber man bekommt es ja jetzt von "seinen Vorbildern" vorgelebt!

Hans-Georg Maassen: Manuskript der Abschiedsrede im Wortlaut - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wenn man an solchen Lügenern hochschaut, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer in Spitzenpositionen gekommen sind, muss man sich nicht wundern. Ein Spitzenbeamter gibt praktisch 1 zu 1 den gleichen verblendeten Blödsinn von sich, ich bin sogar der Überzeugung dass wir gerade ein inszeniertes rechtes Politschauspiel der schlimmsten Sorte sehen, um sich als Martyrer bei einer rechtsradikalen Partei zu bewerben und dort in Zukunft tätig zu werden.
Der neue braune verlogene Moib ist überall unterwegs, um seine verlogene braune Saat zu sähen, ob hier im Forum oder in staatlichen Spitzenämtern und wie schon 1928-1933 bedienen sie sich des gleichen Baukastens, aus Vorurteilen, Lügen, Hass und Rassismus!


----------



## Seeefe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Enteignung einer Immobilie zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit?
> Sind halt alles Gummibandparagraphen. Was und wie es kommen wird steht in keinem Gesetz.
> 
> Bundeslaender pruefen Rechtslage: Enteignung erlaubt! Wann der Staat Vermietern Fluechtlinge aufzwingen darf - FOCUS Online
> ...



Alles Artikel die über die Enteignung sprechen, aber kein Artikel beschreibt einen realen Fall, in dem der Staat einen Bürger enteignet hat, um Flüchtlinge unter zu bringen...


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Also spricht immer noch alles da gegen zu unterschreiben, da wir ja nicht in der Lage sind Menschen aufzunehmen. Hat uns die Vergangenheit ja gezeigt....


----------



## Taonris (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich stehe der Krone immer mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber aber sollte auch nur die Hälfte davon stimmen wünsche ich den Soldaten/Polizisten an unserer Grenze nur das Sie gesund nach Hause kommen.

Quelle: Experten zu „Krone“: „Jetzt kommen ganz andere“ | krone.at


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Wobei man das Problem mit den Asylanträgen auch übertreiben kann. Selbst 2016 waren es nur etwa eine dreiviertel Million. Dieses Jahr noch nicht mal 150k.

Fluechtlingszahlen - Asylantraege in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statistik

Die meisten aus Syrien, selbst Irak und Afghanistan folgen erst mit deutlichem Abstand.

Herkunftslaender von Fluechtlingen 2018 | Statista

Deutlich mehr Menschen wandern übrigens aus Deutschland aus, aktuell pro Jahr etwa eine Million.

Auswanderung aus Deutschland bis 2016 | Statista


----------



## JePe (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Ich stehe der Krone immer mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber(...)



Zu Recht.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Ich stehe der Krone immer mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber aber sollte auch nur die Hälfte davon stimmen wünsche ich den Soldaten/Polizisten an unserer Grenze nur das Sie gesund nach Hause kommen.
> 
> Quelle: Experten zu „Krone“: „Jetzt kommen ganz andere“ | krone.at



Sterbe eher an so was wie  intensiv Pfleger Nils als an flüchtlinge
Ex-Krankenpfleger: Niels H. gesteht 100 Patientenmorde | ZEIT ONLINE
Man vermutet 200-300, sind ja viele eingeäschert wurden


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Allein wie viele Menschen durch Treppen ums Leben kommen:
YouTube
Unfaelle im Haushalt: Fast 10.000 Menschen sterben jedes Jahr - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Taonris (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sterbe eher an so was wie  intensiv Pfleger Nils als an flüchtlinge
> Ex-Krankenpfleger: Niels H. gesteht 100 Patientenmorde | ZEIT ONLINE
> Man vermutet 200-300, sind ja viele eingeäschert wurden



Der eine Psychopath macht die Taten der anderen Psychopathen nicht besser, wer hier vor Krieg flüchtet und dann selbst Straftaten begeht hat in Europa nix verloren.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Der eine Psychopath macht die Taten der anderen Psychopathen nicht besser, wer hier vor Krieg flüchtet und dann selbst Straftaten begeht hat in Europa nix verloren.



Und wird auch Abgeschoben. 
Das sind aber auch nur wenige Prozent, die kriminell werden.


----------



## shadie (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Der eine Psychopath macht die Taten der anderen Psychopathen nicht besser, wer hier vor Krieg flüchtet und dann selbst Straftaten begeht hat in Europa nix verloren.



sagt ja auch niemand das Gegenteil.
Die gehören dann weg ja klar.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> … Alter. Du gehoerst auf die Couch. Und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen.


Ich zeige nur auf wie bescheuert die Gesammtsituation ist aber ich gehört auf die Couch. Alles klar.



Threshold schrieb:


> In Syrien ist also kein Krieg?
> Das habe ich aber anders in Erinnerung.
> Und natürlich kann auch Deutschland was dafür. Wieso spricht die EU nicht mit einer Stimme und setzt die USA und Russland unter Druck?


Niemand weiss was da wirklich los ist. Man muss eben den Leitmedien glauben was die so erzählen.
Fluechtlinge machen Urlaub in Heimatlaendern? Was an der Meldung falsch ist - SPIEGEL ONLINE Und die Leitmedien erzählen mal dies mal das. Wie der Wind grade so weht und wie es grade politisch gewollt ist.
Deutschalnd ist nicht die EU. Es gibt zu viele verschiedene Interessen. Es wäre schon ausreichend wenn Deutschland sich aus allem was mit Krieg zu tun hat raus hält. Wo sich Deutschland als Staat strafbar macht ist wenn sie mit Einverständnis der Bundesregierung Waffen in diese Regionen verkauft werden.
Die Ottonormalbürger haben am aller wenigsten damit zu tun und profitieren auch am wenigsten daraus. Es bereichern sich Politiker und Konzerne am Leid der Menschen.
Die EU ist nur ein Handlanger der USA und beteiligt sich so ziemlich überall. Und Russland ist ne offensichtliche Diktatur. Da brauch man keine Hoffnung haben.



shadie schrieb:


> OH EIN Fan, wie süß.
> 
> Du scheinst ein generelles Problem mit unserem Staat und der EU zu haben.
> das tut mir leid.
> ...


Ich hab ein generells Problem mit "Demokratien" die sich zusehentlich wie Diktaturen aufführen. Du scheinst damit ja kein Problem zu haben. Möglich das du das Problem auch nicht siehst oder entsprechend weg guckst. Wer weiss.
Dein Lösungsvorschlang ist blödsinn. Nicht jedes Land hat so schwachsinnige Asylgesetze wo jeder rein darf ungeprüft. Nicht jedes Land will in seinem Inneren Massenvergewaltigungen, Messerstecher, Weihnachtsmarktterroristen etc. Das alles und noch viel mehr gabs nicht bevor Mutti die Grenze geöffnet hat für alle die von über~6000km hierher "schutz" suchen. Warum suchen die keinen "Schutz" in arabischen/muslimischen Ländern. Da sprechen die wenigstens die selbe Sprache und haben sogar noch einen leichteren Start ins neue Leben und können auch noch schnell wieder zurück wenn sich die Lage im eigenen Land beruhigt hat. Komisch das die 6000km weit schutz suchen garde da wo ne Olle die Grenze für jeden geöffnet hat. *Wozu braucht man nen Staat der ohne Grenzen ist und der Staat einen nicht schützt vor Eindringlingen. Wozu Steuern zahlen wenn Sicherheit im eigenen Land nicht gewähleistet ist.* Fragen über Fragen. Von Mutti gibts jedenfalls keine vernünftigen Antworten.
Wenns bei den 1.4Millionen bleiben würde wärs vieleicht noch OK. Wobei das schon Asozial ist gegenüber denen die dafür bezahlen (Nettosteuerzahler) müssen. Aber es geht ja noch um Nachzug von Familienangehörigen und vieles mehr. Jetzt hört man das grenzenlos aufgenommen werden soll durch den UN-Migrationspakt.
EU-Migrationskommissar: "Europa braucht mehr als 70 Millionen Zuwanderer" << kleinezeitung.at
YouTube
EU moechte in den naechsten 20 Jahren 70 Mio. Migranten aufnehmen
Diese 70Millionen beziehen sich auf angebliche 20Jahre. Sind die grenzen erstmal gefallen und der UN-Pakt unterschrieben wirds auch so kommen. Ob die 70MIllionen erreicht werden ist dabei nebensächlich. selbst 20Millionen wäre schon viel. Dazu sollte man sich angucken wie die Bevölkerung in den letzten 20Jahren in Deutschland gewachsen ist. Auch ohne diese Migration hatte Deutschland als Gesellschaft genug probleme. Jetzt schleppt man sich Grundlos neue an. Als ob alle in DE in Geld schwimmen und Ferrari fahren. Die Sonne scheint quasi jedem deutschen Bürger ausm Arsch.
Deine Definiotion des Kriegsflüchtling mag richtig sein aber die definition besagt nicht das sie aus Syrien kommen müssen.
Nur ein beispiel auf die schnelle Zuwanderung: 2017 kamen mehr Migranten aus der Ukraine als aus Syrien in die EU - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wenn man länger und genauer sucht wird man feststellen das ein bruchteil aus Syrien sind und eine mehrheit aus anderen Ländern. Ist ja auch klar wenn man nicht nachweisen muss woher man kommt. Es reicht wenn man sagt ich kommen aus Syrien und dann gehts nur noch darum neue Papiere hier zu erhalten. Den betrug erkennt man auch daran das sogar beim Alter betrogen wird. Da gibts welche die sehen aus wie 40Jahre und behaupten die sind erst 16.
Ich profitiere nicht von Waffenexporte und wenn das so seien sollte kann ich auch drauf verzichten. Im Übrigen zahlen Konzerne in DE die wenisten Steuern. Den größen Batzen wird von der Mittelschicht aufgebracht und nicht von Konzernen (AG) die wo anders ihre Steuern hinterziehen wo sie nix abdrücke müssen. Oder die haben ne ganze Armee an Rechtsverdrehern die das Steuersystem in DE missbrauchen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Dafür haben die ihre Poltiker die die Gesetze absegnen.
Das du mit deiner Freundin wohnst finde ich spitze für dich und gönne es dir auch in deiner Wohnung (was auch immer das heisst). Vieleicht nehmt ihr nur einen Syrer auf der von deinen Kosten lebt bis er auf eigenen Beinen steht finanziell. Freiwillig versteht sich ohne das dir ein Amt einen aufzwingt. Mal sehen wie lange deine Freudin das mit macht. Du kannst auch nen Freund bei dir wohnen lassen für die nächsten 20Jahre, auf deine Kosten selbstverständlich. Ob das deine Freudin so geil findet bezweifle ich. Ein Vorteil hats zumindest. Dein Freund spricht wenigstens die selbe Sprache und Kulturell dürfte man auf einer Wellenlänge sein. Ist zumindest ein interessantes soziales Experiment. Probiers aus. Ich würd gern sehen wie schnell deine noch Freudin die schnauze voll hat und sich verpisst.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Alles Artikel die über die Enteignung sprechen, aber kein Artikel beschreibt einen realen Fall, in dem der Staat einen Bürger enteignet hat, um Flüchtlinge unter zu bringen...


Kommt ja alles noch. Wart doch ab. Du kannst es wohl kaum noch erwarten  Hier gibts nen schönen Thread zur Abstimmung von Enteignungen in Berlin wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab.
Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen
Enteignungen sind in DE nix neues. Sowohl im National Sozialismus wie auch im anderen Sozialismus, genannt Kommunismus.
Denk nicht das es nur auf Berlin oder den "Ostblock" begrenzt bleibt. Das kommt alles nach und nach. Überall wo Sozis am Werk sind gehts richtig bergab. Umverteilung hat noch nie funktioniert. Aber das lernen Sozis nie.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also spricht immer noch alles da gegen zu unterschreiben, da wir ja nicht in der Lage sind Menschen aufzunehmen. Hat uns die Vergangenheit ja gezeigt....


Umvolkung hat noch nie funktioniert. Weder bei Stalin noch bei Hitler. Aber Sozis lernen nie aus. Kleinkinder sind intelligenter.
Man hätte es von vorne rein als freiwillige Sache handhaben müssen. Zwang funktioniert nicht. Das ist die Beobachtung.


----------



## blautemple (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Du hast keine Ahnung was eine Diktatur ist, oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Er hat weder Ahnung von Diktatur, noch von Demokratie, einfach dumm weltanschaulich getrimmt, wiederholt er hier die Lügen und Frasen, die man ihm beigebracht hat.
Eigene Argumentation, Differenzierungen, substantielle Argumete etc alles nicht vorhanden, nur dumpfe Verschwörungstheorien, rechte Parolen und Lügen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Umvolkung hat noch nie funktioniert.



Das hat auch keiner vor. Die Zahl der Asylbewerber bewegt sich im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung im Promillebereich.


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Umvolkung hat noch nie funktioniert.


Umvolkung – Wikipedia
"Der grosse Austausch” oder die spinnerte ideologische Grundlage der Neuen Rechten | Belltower News

Dazu noch die üblichen VT und Wahnvorstellungen, wie sie auch von Alex Jones und Konsorten in den Äther gemüllt werden.


----------



## Taonris (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Umvolkung – Wikipedia
> "Der grosse Austausch” oder die spinnerte ideologische Grundlage der Neuen Rechten | Belltower News
> 
> Dazu noch die üblichen VT und Wahnvorstellungen, wie sie auch von Alex Jones und Konsorten in den Äther gemüllt werden.



Da brauch ich keine Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen um festzustellen das es in 20-30 Jahren muslimische Mehrheiten in westeuropäischen Großstädten  geben wird das sind doch stinknormale demographische Entwicklungen.


----------



## remember5 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Umvolkung – Wikipedia
> "Der grosse Austausch” oder die spinnerte ideologische Grundlage der Neuen Rechten | Belltower News
> 
> Dazu noch die üblichen VT und Wahnvorstellungen, wie sie auch von Alex Jones und Konsorten in den Äther gemüllt werden.


Du scheinst dich ja bestens auszukennen mit den Rechten, Aldebarenern, Alex Jones usw. Vieleicht wirfste mal ein paar Kondome in deinen Kopf rein dann vermehren sich die Wahnvorstellungen nicht so stark 
UN selber sagt. Replacement Migration
Die UN will in den kommenden 50Jahre Europa und Japan durch Migration "ausgleichen". Die frage ist hierbei wer die UN dazu auserwählt hat das zu tun aus den jeweiligen Ländern- Es gab keine wahlen in den jeweiligen Ländern. Hinzu kommt das die UN zu NIX demokratisch gewählt worden ist. VON NIEMANDEN !!!
Replacement Migration ist sozusagen die Ersetzende Migration. Umgangssprachlich lässt das auch als Umvolkung bezeichnen. 
Wenn du nix zu sagen hast außer Hatespeech solltest du das kommentieren vieleicht seien lassen.
Deine Kommentare sind 1:1 wie aus den Staatssendern. Wer nicht die selbe Meinung hat wie vorgegeben wird erstmal pauschal in die rechte Ecke gedrückt. Schwach.
Genau so ein verhalten haben Diktaturen.
Ein paar logische Argumente würde ich von dir gerne hören und nicht andersdenkende in die rechte Ecke zu stigmatisieren. Wirkst für mich wie ein Ralf Stegner. Von dem kommt auch nix brauchbares.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Da brauch ich keine Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen um festzustellen das es in 20-30 Jahren muslimische Mehrheiten in westeuropäischen Großstädten  geben wird das sind doch stinknormale demographische Entwicklungen.


Der UN und anderen Interessensgruppen geht das aber scheinbar nicht schnell genug. Als "normale" demographische Entwicklung würde ich es nicht bezwichnen. Da wurde schon gut nachgeholfen bis jetzt. Jetzt aber wirds offensichtlicher und es geht auch immer schneller.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Die Türken in Westdeutschland sind aber schon vor Jahrzehnten als Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland gekommen. Diese sind eindeutig der größte Anteil von Muslimen.

Dein Hatespeech kommt von ganz rechtsaußen.


----------



## remember5 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Türken in Westdeutschland sind aber schon vor Jahrzehnten als Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland gekommen. Diese sind eindeutig der größte Anteil von Muslimen.
> 
> Dein Hatespeech kommt von ganz rechtsaußen.



Damals hießen sie Gastarbeiter. Heute Flüchtlinge, Kriegsflüchtlinge, Asylanten, Geflüchtete, Schutzsuchende, Kulturbereicherer, Astronauten, Raketenwissentschaftler usw. Armutsmigranten und Wirtschaftsmigranten ist die eigentlich richtige Bezeichung. 
Es gibt unzählige Begriffe von den Wahrheitspresse und es kommen bestimmt noch neue hinzu. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was sie sich neues einfallen lassen.
Wenn man auf dem linken Auge blind ist bestimmt. Dann sieht man eben nur rechts  Die Scheuklappe kann man sich dann auch sparen.

Hier ein schöner Artikel vom Märchen des "Gastarbeiters".
Gastarbeiter: Die Kunst des  Missverstehens - Integration - FAZ



> Eigentlich brauchte man in Deutschland die türkischen Arbeiterinnen und Arbeiter so dringend nicht. Aber es gab geopolitische Gründe. Die Vereinigten Staaten drängten die Deutschen, die Türkei wirtschaftlich zu stützen. In Kuba hatte Fidel Castro 1960 den Diktator Batista und die Amerikaner verjagt und auch in der Türkei revoltierten die Studenten und Gewerkschaften. Das globale Gleichgewicht im Kalten Krieg schien aus der Balance zu geraten.





> Man setzte zentral die Preise und die Zuteilung zum Beispiel für Zucker und Weizen fest und verhinderte auf diese Weise eine marktwirtschaftliche Entwicklung von Angebot und Nachfrage.





> Die Folge war eine nachhaltige Landflucht und Verarmung der anatolischen Bevölkerung.





> Außerdem, so war die Spekulation, würden die Arbeitskräfte im Westen Know-how erwerben und ihr neues Wissen in die Türkei zurückbringen. Mit ihnen, das war der Plan, könnte man die türkische Wirtschaft modernisieren.





> Das bundesdeutsche Arbeitsministerium hatte Bedenken gegen das Engagement von ungelernten türkischen Arbeitskräften, glaubte man doch, die kulturell-religiöse Distanz zwischen den Menschen sei dem gesellschaftlichen Frieden nicht förderlich. Aber die Einwände der Sozialpolitiker wurden beiseite geschoben und das deutsche Außenministerium unter Heinrich von Brentano übernahm die Vertragsverhandlungen. Die Türkei sollte wirtschaftlich gestärkt werden und der westdeutschen Wirtschaft erschien es profitabel, für ein, zwei Jahre billige Arbeitskräfte aus Anatolien zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Die von den deutschen Arbeitsministerien vorgegebenen Bedingungen für die Anwerbung waren rigide. Die Arbeitsverträge wurden auf zwei Jahre begrenzt (das wurde 1964 auf Wunsch der Industrie wieder aufgehoben) und man setzte zunächst auf ein Rotationsprinzip, - nach zwei Jahren sollte ein Arbeiter durch einen anderen aus der Türkei ersetzt werden. Das stellte sich als nicht durchsetzbar heraus, weil so immer wieder Anlern- und Eingewöhnungszeiten anfielen. Explizit war in den Verträgen auch vereinbart, dass nur Unverheiratete angeworben werden durften.
> 
> Die Politik und Wirtschaft in Deutschland setzten darauf, dass die Gastarbeiter möglichst wenig kosteten und dabei ihre „kulturelle Identität“ bewahrten, damit die Rückkehrbereitschaft erhalten blieb. Erst 1979 erkannte der Sozialdemokrat Heinz Kühn an, dass aus Gastarbeitern Einwanderer geworden waren und wollte deren Integration durch Sprache und Bildung fördern.



Wer den ganzen Artikel in seinem Gesammtzusammenhang liest versteht hoffentlich das Menschen vor Diktaturen (Planwirtschaft) und Armut fliehen. Hinzu kommen noch Planwirtschaftler und Menschenderegierer (Geopolitik) die ihr übriges leisten damit eine Umvolkung entsprechend statt findet. Ob das so von vorne rein geplant war oder ob man später umgeplant hat kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich denke man kann immer improvisieren je nachdem wie sich auf der Welt die geopolitische Lage verändert und wie die Ziele sind der Interessensgruppen die alles planen.
Fazit: Die damaligen Gastarbeiter waren Armutsmigranten und Wirtschaftsmigranten. Wie heute eben.

Wenn ihr weiter so macht dann wird der Begriff "rechts" zum Runnig-Gag hier im Forum. Schön zu sehen das ihr wenigstens Humor habt Leute  Ein Ralf Stegner hat keins 

Abgesehen davon verstehe ich auch euer Problem nicht. Der Migrations-Pakt kommt doch leute genauso wie in euren sozialistischen feuchten Träumen. Klassisch Diktatorisch eben  Das wird einfach von oben beschlossen. Das erinnert mich an Merkels Wutrede 
Merkel plädiert für totale Überwachung Das brennen in ihrer Augen. Zitat: "..nicht diskutieren - Das muss man einfach machen"


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Was ist mit den Vergewaltigungen in den letzten Tagen warum werden die eigentlich nicht gepostet. Sry aber so langsam wird es echt dreist...


----------



## Maxxiii (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Alle gesund denkenden Menschen können sich eh ein Bild von den Beiträgen der linken Forumposter machen und mit den unsrigen vergleichen. Wir posten hier Fakten und sind diskussionsbereit, wollen einfach nur dass der Hausverstand siegt. Selbst wenn man darauf hinweist dass Deutschland doch nicht hunderten Millionen oder gar Milliarden an Armutsflüchtlingen ein Zuhause bieten kann wird einfach nicht darauf eingegangen. Es ist Fakt dass Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde ärmer leben als Deutsche. Ironischerweise kommt von der linken Seite nur ein blindes Gehorsam auf das vermeintliche Gesetz - aber mit einem Auge zugedrückt, weil streng genommen müssten die Flüchtlinge ja alle im ersten sicheren Nachbarland bleiben, streng genommen hat jedes Land ohnehin ein Recht darauf beliebig Flüchtlinge abzuweisen wenn es die Sicherheit gefährdet was ja garantiert der Fall ist wenn diese Leute aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommen das sich primär aus Terrorgruppen gebildet hat. 
Dann wird sogar ignoriert dass direkt nachdem diese Flüchtlinge ankamen Terrorattacken auch tatsächlich passierten. Es war alles vorhersehbar.  Es wird auch die ältere Geschichte ignoriert:
Eine Fluechtlingskrise zerstoerte einst das Roemische Reich – das koennen wir heute daraus lernen | HuffPost Deutschland


> Damals begann alles ziemlich friedlich. Die Römer versuchten, die Goten mit Lebensmittel und Unterkünften zu versorgen.
> 
> Das Problem: Es kam ein unerwarteter Strom an Menschen, dem die Römer nicht gerecht wurden. Bei dem Versuch, diesen einzudämmen, scheiterten sie.
> 
> Denn die militärischen Beamten, die für die Goten zuständig waren, erwiesen sich als korrupt und profitierten von dem, was für die Flüchtlinge gedacht war.



Natürlich beendet das linksaußen Magazin "Huffington Post" dass der einzige Weg den Flüchtlingen zu helfen um dasselbe Schicksal nicht zu erfahren, sie alle zu integrieren und ihnen zu helfen. 

Ich bewerte das politische geistige Weltklima ganz simpel, leider hat das große Gedächtnis unserer Speies nicht Platz für viele verschiedene Ideen. Im Moment läuft das so ab:


> "Rassismus u. Intoleranz war bei Hitler, hat nicht funktioniert also jetzt sollen sich alle mischen dann gibts kein Rassismus mehr und wir akzeptieren einfach alles dann gibts kein Krieg mehr, Religionen mischen wir auch gleich alle und dann hat jeder den gleichen Gott und dann gibts es keinen Streit!"



Das ist die simple Logik die hier von den Medien und der Politik euch allen untergejubelt wird und leider seid ihr darauf reingefallen, die Welt funktioniert so nicht. Auch weisse christliche Männer machen Krieg miteinander, nur weil jetzt alle Braun sind oder alle islamisch sind wird es noch lange keinen Weltfrieden geben. Die ganze Logik der linken Eliten basiert auf dieser abstrusen Vereinfachung der Weltgeschichte dass wenn wir doch alle nur braun werden und uns ordentlich durchmischen dann kann doch keiner mehr rassistisch sein und dann gäbe es nie wieder einen Hitler.
Wir sehen alle was aus den hohen linksliberalen Ideen wird wenn sie getestet werden, sie zerfallen auf Anhieb. Meinungsfreiheit gibt es defakto nicht, das hab ich im anderen Thread schon dargelegt. Mir persönlich wurde das immer als das höchste Gut der neuen modernen liberalen Welt verkauft, aber wenn ich niemanden beleidigen darf wie kann man das dann Meinungsfreiheit nennen? Meinungsfreiheit - solange du niemanden beleidigst. Wow super, so hat man mir das nicht beigebracht als ich klein war. Das klingt ja schon um einiges lächerlicher.
Das Arme ist ja dass das Gemüt der Menschen durch diese Gesetze über Jahrzehnte geprägt wird. Plötzlich gibt es hier eine Mehrheit an Menschen die so einen verrückten Zustand verteidigen. Der Mensch wird infantilisiert: Wir werden wie Kleinkinder behandelt.. sag ja nix Gemeines, tu keinem weh. Dann ist alles gut. ALLE Gewalt sei schlecht, so wurde mir das beigebracht. Infantil halt, was ist mit der Staatsgewalt? Die ist auch schlecht?

Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht im Ernst dass der Mann der mit 18 seine muslimische Jungfrau geheiratet hat und jetzt 6 Kinder hat, der dies offensichtlich dem Islam zu verdanken hat sich jetzt überlegt.. tja die deutschen liberalen Werte, die sind so genial vielleicht sollte ich einen Kompromiss beim Koran machen. Nene, der hat was zu verteidigen. Was hat der typische deutsche Mann noch zu verteidigen, der heiratet mit 28, hat 1.5 Kinder mit einer Frau die vor ihm zig Partner Jahrzehnte lang hatte. Da gibt es keine Dankbarkeit die vergleichbar ist mit dem Bündnis das man eingeht wenn mit 18 eine Jungfrau geheiratet wird und man 6 Kinder hat. Die 6 Kinder werden islamisch großgezogen, damit sie ja nicht auf das deutsche Modell reinfallen und ihr Leben ruinieren. Der Zorn den ihr jetzt spürt als ich euch das geschrieben habe, das ist der Zorn weil ihr im Herzen wisst dass ich Recht habe. Das ist das was euch jetzt zornig macht.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Vergewaltigungen in den letzten Tagen warum werden die eigentlich nicht gepostet. Sry aber so langsam wird es echt dreist...



Das waren nur 15 Einzelfälle auf einen Schlag. Ein Aufklärungskurs wirds richten.^^

Bei linker Meinungshoheit werden solche Kollateralschäden politisch korrekt nicht thematisiert. 
​


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

UN-Abkommen: Widerstand in der CDU gegen den Migrationspakt waechst - WELT

Nun stellen sich weitere dagegen, ist aber alles halb so schlimm.Ist aber alles unbedenklich....


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Maxxiii schrieb:


> Alle gesund denkenden Menschen können sich eh ein Bild von den Beiträgen der linken Forumposter machen und mit den unsrigen vergleichen. Wir posten hier Fakten und sind diskussionsbereit, wollen einfach nur dass der Hausverstand siegt. Selbst wenn man darauf hinweist dass Deutschland doch nicht hunderten Millionen oder gar Milliarden an Armutsflüchtlingen ein Zuhause bieten kann wird einfach nicht darauf eingegangen. Es ist Fakt dass Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde ärmer leben als Deutsche. Ironischerweise kommt von der linken Seite nur ein blindes Gehorsam auf das vermeintliche Gesetz - aber mit einem Auge zugedrückt, weil streng genommen müssten die Flüchtlinge ja alle im ersten sicheren Nachbarland bleiben, streng genommen hat jedes Land ohnehin ein Recht darauf beliebig Flüchtlinge abzuweisen wenn es die Sicherheit gefährdet was ja garantiert der Fall ist wenn diese Leute aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommen das sich primär aus Terrorgruppen gebildet hat.
> Dann wird sogar ignoriert dass direkt nachdem diese Flüchtlinge ankamen Terrorattacken auch tatsächlich passierten. Es war alles vorhersehbar.  Es wird auch die ältere Geschichte ignoriert:
> Eine Fluechtlingskrise zerstoerte einst das Roemische Reich – das koennen wir heute daraus lernen | HuffPost Deutschland
> 
> ...



Das" braun werden" hast du doch ganz alleine geschafft mit deinen rechten Parolen.

Zum Thema "Meinungsfreiheit", oder was du darunter zu verstehen meinst, solltest du vielleicht noch mal ins GG schauen. Die persönliche Freiheit endet da, wo andere betroffen sind. Ansonsten vielleicht mal in die Forenregeln und den §185 StGB schauen.


----------



## Taonris (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Türken in Westdeutschland sind aber schon vor Jahrzehnten als Gastarbeiter nach Deutschland gekommen. Diese sind eindeutig der größte Anteil von Muslimen.
> 
> Dein Hatespeech kommt von ganz rechtsaußen.



Die größte rechtsextreme Organisation in Deutschland sind die grauen Wölfe aber ich weiß man fürchtet sich lieber vor irgendwelchen anderen imaginären Problemen.


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ob die grauen Wölfe die größte rechtsextreme Orga. ist, mag ich in Hinblick auf die immer größer werdende "Reichsbürger" Bewegung nicht abschließen bejahen.
Mit sehr hoher Sicherheit dürften die Wölfe jedoch mit Abstand die gefährlichste Organisation sein, werden sie doch vom türkischen Geheimdienst und letztlich von der türkischen Regierung mindestens geduldet, wenn nicht unterstützt.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> UN selber sagt. Replacement Migration
> Die UN will in den kommenden 50Jahre Europa und Japan durch Migration "ausgleichen". Die frage ist hierbei wer die UN dazu auserwählt hat das zu tun aus den jeweiligen Ländern- Es gab keine wahlen in den jeweiligen Ländern. Hinzu kommt das die UN zu NIX demokratisch gewählt worden ist. VON NIEMANDEN !!!



Hast Du die verlinkte Quelle eigentlich gelesen … ? Die UN sagt - oder bestimmt - gar nichts. Sie rechnet vor, dass es in den genannten Laendern in der naeheren Zukunft zu einem dramatischen Bevoelkerungsrueckgang kommen wird, der durch Geburten praktisch nicht mehr auszugleichen ist und rechnet vor, wie das durch Migration ausgleichbar waere. Woher Du Deine Umvolkungsphantasien hast, weiss ich nicht. Und wenn voelkische Identitaet Deine hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ist, tust Du mir ehrlich leid und wuensche ich Dir, dass Du Dich selbst und Deinen Platz im Leben und auf dieser Welt noch findest.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ob die grauen Wölfe die größte rechtsextreme Orga. ist, mag ich in Hinblick auf die immer größer werdende "Reichsbürger" Bewegung nicht abschließen bejahen.
> Mit sehr hoher Sicherheit dürften die Wölfe jedoch mit Abstand die gefährlichste Organisation sein, werden sie doch vom türkischen Geheimdienst und letztlich von der türkischen Regierung mindestens geduldet, wenn nicht unterstützt.



Sie ist zumindest noch unter dem Radar der Sicherheitsbehörden. Aber das waren die Reichsbürger bis vor wenigen Jahren auch.
Wobei viele der grauen Wölfe wohl in türkischen Rockerclubs wie den Osmanen organisiert sind und damit schon mal von der Abteilung OK beobachtet werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das" braun werden" hast du doch ganz alleine geschafft mit deinen rechten Parolen.



Was ist mit deiner komischen Anteilnahme, mit den Haushaltsunfällen. Obwohl Gruppenvergewaltigungen statt gefunden haben, schämst du dich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

... und Leuten wie Dir ist das Opfer ******egal, weil Ihr lieber speichelspritzend zur Hetzjagd® auf Migranten blast. Schaemt Ihr Euch eigentlich auch ab und an? Ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ne mir ist das Opfer nicht egal, euch scheint es egal zu sein. Du hast die Behauptung aufgestell ich würde gegen jemanden hetzen.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Dann formulier Dein Mitgefuehl mit den Opfern sexueller Gewalt. Mit einem eigenen Thread. Oder indem Du bei der naechsten #metoo-Demo ganz vorne mitlaeufst. Stattdessen postest Du in einem Thread zum Thema Migration und implizierst damit eine zwingende und / oder exclusive Kausalitaet. Merkste, ne?


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was ist mit deiner komischen Anteilnahme, mit den Haushaltsunfällen. Obwohl Gruppenvergewaltigungen statt gefunden haben, schämst du dich eigentlich nicht.



Quelle?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Mach du nen Thema eigenes Thema auf, den hier geht es um den Migrationspakt und es wurde immer noch nicht gepostet warum der unterschrieben werden sollte.


----------



## Taonris (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du die verlinkte Quelle eigentlich gelesen … ? Die UN sagt - oder bestimmt - gar nichts. Sie rechnet vor, dass es in den genannten Laendern in der naeheren Zukunft zu einem dramatischen Bevoelkerungsrueckgang kommen wird, der durch Geburten praktisch nicht mehr auszugleichen ist und rechnet vor, wie das durch Migration ausgleichbar waere. Woher Du Deine Umvolkungsphantasien hast, weiss ich nicht. Und wenn voelkische Identitaet Deine hervorstechendste Eigenschaft ist, tust Du mir ehrlich leid und wuensche ich Dir, dass Du Dich selbst und Deinen Platz im Leben und auf dieser Welt noch findest.



Glaubst du ernsthaft deine geliebten Migranten vertreten selbst kein völkischen oder nationalen Ideen, die Türken oder Araber heiraten doch alle untereinander zur Not wird auch die Cousine genommen (laut Spiegel-Doku über arabische Clans, ganz üblich) da findet im großen und ganzen auch keine Vermischung statt und die Türken die seit den 60ern bei euch sind werden in ihren politischen Ansichten auch immer konservativer und haben politisch mit deiner Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung vermutlich soviel gemein wie irgendein Reichsbürger. Das die Geburtenrate bei den Europäern zurückgeht ist längt bekannt aber sollte man da nicht politisch entgegenwirken und das Gründen einer Familie attraktiver machen anstatt Menschen aus dem nahen Osten zu importieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?



Die  quelle hätte ich gerne auch


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft deine geliebten Migranten vertreten selbst kein völkischen oder nationalen Ideen, die Türken oder Araber heiraten doch alle untereinander zur Not wird auch die Cousine genommen (laut Spiegel-Doku über arabische Clans, ganz üblich) da findet im großen und ganzen auch keine Vermischung statt und die Türken die seit den 60ern bei euch sind werden in ihren politischen Ansichten auch immer konservativer und haben politisch mit deiner Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung vermutlich soviel gemein wie irgendein Reichsbürger. Das die Geburtenrate bei den Europäern zurückgeht ist längt bekannt aber sollte man da nicht politisch entgegenwirken und das Gründen einer Familie attraktiver machen anstatt Menschen aus dem nahen Osten zu importieren.



Alle ?

Dann fang du mal an und heirate eine aus Nigeria statt ne deutsche


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mach du nen Thema eigenes Thema auf, den hier geht es um den Migrationspakt und es wurde immer noch nicht gepostet warum der unterschrieben werden sollte.



Du! fuehrst die Opfer behaupteter Gruppenvergewaltigungen als Kronzeugen in einem Thread ueber ein UN-Papier an. Wenn Du! sexuelle Gewalt ablehnst, hast Du Dir einen denkbar unglaubwuerdigen Rahmen ausgesucht, um das vorzutragen. Es sei denn, es geht Dir eigentlich um etwas ganz Anderes und das Opfer wird hier zum zweiten Mal Opfer: naemlich Deins.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft deine geliebten Migranten vertreten selbst kein völkischen oder nationalen Ideen(...)



Es sind weniger meine geliebten als wohl Deine verhassten Migranten. Ausserdem war mein Eindruck, dass Ihr Euch ihnen moralisch, ethisch oder sonstwie ueberlegen fuehlt - und nun stellst Du Dich mit ihnen auf eine Stufe? Und wenn Ihr auf einer Stufe steht - woher dann die Ablehnung?



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Das die Geburtenrate bei den Europäern zurückgeht ist längt bekannt aber sollte man da nicht politisch entgegenwirken und das Gründen einer Familie attraktiver machen anstatt Menschen aus dem nahen Osten zu importieren.



Davon, dass ich es abwegig finde zu glauben, Geburtenraten liessen sich politisch beliebig steuern, mal abgesehen, ist es dafuer insoweit zu spaet, als es in der sehr nahen Zukunft eine Luecke geben wird. Die Rentendiskussion ist ja nicht im luftleeren Raum entstanden. Oder schicken wir die lieben Kleinen demnaechst von der Grundschule direkt in die Produktion? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## shadie (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne mir ist das Opfer nicht egal, euch scheint es egal zu sein. Du hast die Behauptung aufgestell ich würde gegen jemanden hetzen.



Martin Horn ist z.B. das Opfer nicht egal und er spricht genau den Punkt an, den dir DKK007 vorwirft:

Freiburgs Buergermeister Horn kuendigt mehr Polizeipraesenz an - WELT



> ach wie vor sind wir fassungslos und sehr betroffen über die grausame Tat in der Hans-Bunte-Straße. Unser Mitgefühl gilt dem Opfer. Aktuell laufen die Ermittlungen, bereits an dieser Stelle geht ein Dank an Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft für ihre konsequente Ermittlungsarbeit. Dieses widerliche Verbrechen gehört mit voller Härte bestraft.
> Gemeinsam mit dem Innenministerium Baden-Württemberg konnten wir in den vergangenen Tagen ein umfangreiches Maßnahmenpaket besprechen und koordinieren. Dieses umfasst u.a. eine Fortschreibung, Intensivierung und Ausweitung unserer Sicherheitspartnerschaft. So sollen durch weitere Polizisten*innen und Schwerpunkteinsätze die Präsenz auf den Straßen erhöht werden. Zudem werden fünf Ermittungsassistent*innen nach Freiburg kommen, um das Polizeipräsidium strukturell zu unterstützen. Darüber hinaus wollen wir gemeinsam mit der Polizei mit dem Thema Sicherheit in unsere Stadtteile gehen und einen direkten Austausch anbieten. Diese und auch weitere Maßnahmen im Zuge der Fortschreibung unserer Sicherheitspartnerschaft sollen dabei helfen, gemeinsam noch wirksamer gegen Kriminalität vorzugehen. Für die schnelle und konsequente Reaktion bin ich dem Innenministerium dankbar.
> Wir haben in unserer Stadt keinerlei Raum für solche Verbrechen. Gleichzeitig haben wir aber in unserer Stadt auch keinen Raum für Menschen, die solche grausamen Verbrechen politisch instrumentalisieren oder gar für Gewaltaufrufe missbrauchen.
> Hass kann man nicht mit Hass besiegen. Umso mehr danke ich den Freiburger*innen für ihre besonne und differenzierte Reaktion.



Solche Verbrechen sind einfach nur widerlich.
Jetzt aber gleich alle "Ausländer" über einen Kamm zu scheren ist mindestens genau so ekelhaft.


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft deine geliebten Migranten vertreten selbst kein völkischen oder nationalen Ideen, die Türken oder Araber heiraten doch alle untereinander zur Not wird auch die Cousine genommen (laut Spiegel-Doku über arabische Clans, ganz üblich) da findet im großen und ganzen auch keine Vermischung statt und die Türken die seit den 60ern bei euch sind werden in ihren politischen Ansichten auch immer konservativer und haben politisch mit deiner Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung vermutlich soviel gemein wie irgendein Reichsbürger. Das die Geburtenrate bei den Europäern zurückgeht ist längt bekannt aber sollte man da nicht politisch entgegenwirken und das Gründen einer Familie attraktiver machen anstatt Menschen aus dem nahen Osten zu importieren.



Die Anzahl der Kinder sinkt mit ansteigendem Wohlstand, auch bei Migranten. 
Merkwürdige Argumentation, es gibt keine "Vermischung" aber dann hört man dass sie "unsere Frauen" nehmen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Oder sie nehmen unsere Arbeitsplätze weg, aber wehe sie arbeiten nicht. Dabei dürfen sie gar nicht arbeiten, solange das Asylverfahren noch läuft.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Du! fuehrst die Opfer behaupteter Gruppenvergewaltigungen als Kronzeugen in einem Thread ueber ein UN-Papier an. Wenn Du! sexuelle Gewalt ablehnst, hast Du Dir einen denkbar unglaubwuerdigen Rahmen ausgesucht, um das vorzutragen. Es sei denn, es geht Dir eigentlich um etwas ganz Anderes und das Opfer wird hier zum zweiten Mal Opfer: naemlich Deins.



Kann mir halt richtig vorstellen wie du glühst vor dem Rechner, nur weil ich die Gruppenvergewaltigung angesprochen habe.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder sie nehmen unsere Arbeitsplätze weg, aber wehe sie arbeiten nicht. Dabei dürfen sie gar nicht arbeiten, solange das Asylverfahren noch läuft.



Die neue Klasse ist multikulturell - Regensburg -  Nachrichten - Mittelbayerische

Die klauen unser Jobs! 

Warum zwingen wir nicht deutsche arbeitslosen in die Pflege, so einer der gezwungen wird , ist bestimmt gut für dich und mich

Sieht man auch das diese Beruf gering geschätzt wird von einem, weil ich solche Sätze oben oft anhören muss


----------



## Taonris (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Kinder sinkt mit ansteigendem Wohlstand, auch bei Migranten.
> Merkwürdige Argumentation, es gibt keine "Vermischung" aber dann hört man dass sie "unsere Frauen" nehmen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wann hab ich jemals von unseren Frauen oder ethnischer Überlegenheit (siehe Beitrag weiter oben) geschrieben, anscheinend versuchen viele hier Ihre unterdrückten rechten Phantasien auf andere zu reflektieren. Mir gehts nur drum das  dieses ganzen "rechten" Ideen bei der eigenen Bevölkerung immer kritisiert werden und von Einwanderern in viel strikterer Form praktiziert werden.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kann mir halt richtig vorstellen wie du glühst vor dem Rechner, nur weil ich die Gruppenvergewaltigung angesprochen habe.



Die Stelle, an der Du erklaerst, was die mit dem UN-Papier zu tun hat, um das es hier geht - kommt die noch oder habe ich die ueberlesen? Waere echt schade. Deine Posts sind so ... gehaltvoll. Moechte da nichts verpassen, you know.


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Wann hab ich jemals von unseren Frauen oder ethnischer Überlegenheit (siehe Beitrag weiter oben) geschrieben, anscheinend versuchen viele hier Ihre unterdrückten rechten Phantasien auf andere zu reflektieren. Mir gehts nur drum das  dieses ganzen "rechten" Ideen bei der eigenen Bevölkerung immer kritisiert werden und von Einwanderern in viel strikterer Form praktiziert werden.


Ich persönlich habe finde beides nicht in Ordnung, und jeder der glaubt dass hier das Wort Allahs oder sonstiger Götter über dem Gesetz steht der soll dorthin gehen wo der Pfeffer wächst. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Stelle, an der Du erklaerst, was die mit dem UN-Papier zu tun hat, um das es hier geht - kommt die noch oder habe ich die ueberlesen? Waere echt schade. Deine Posts sind so ... gehaltvoll. Moechte da nichts verpassen, you know.



Ich finde man sollte es wegen der Vorfälle nicht unerschreiben und jetzt ? Das hättest du dir aber selber denken können.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Schon klar - aber was haben diese Dinge miteinander zu tun? Darauf haette ich gerne eine Antwort. Hast Du Dir bestimmt schon selber gedacht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wenn so ein paar Einzelne Gewaltfälle die Grundlage für die Ablehnung darstellen sollen, dürfte es kein einziges Sicheres Herkunftsland geben. 
Sachsen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das wiederspricht sich, also sollte man das nicht unerschreiben. Die Vorfälle wiedersprechen dem Vertrag.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Is it me oder ergibt diese Antwort keinen Sinn?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Is it me oder ergibt diese Antwort keinen Sinn?



Sry aber deutlicher kann man nicht werden.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sry aber deutlicher kann man nicht werden.



Wo bist du deutlich?
Nochmal -- das scheinen welche nicht zu verstehen.
Der UN Migrationspakt ist nicht bindend. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob Merkel was unterschreibt oder nicht. Ohne eine Ratifizierung im Parlament ist nichts bindend.
Es sind Richtlinien der UN, um einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden. Mehr nicht.
Und was hat das mit einem Gewaltverbrechen zu tun? Wie viele Frauen werden denn in Deutschland Opfer sexueller Gewalt? Und die Täter sind grundsätzlich immer Migranten?


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sry aber deutlicher kann man nicht werden.


Schreibt widersprechen zweimal falsch und verweist auf allergrößte Deutlichkeit. Finde den Fehler. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wie kann man das den nicht verstehen ? Es hat eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden und ihr sagt es ist egal ob man den Pakt unterschreibt oder nicht ? 

Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch ?


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Und was hat die Gruppenvergewaltigung jetzt genau mit dem Pakt zu tun bzw. der Pakt mit der Gruppenvergewaltigung?

oder um es anders zu formulieren: Nur weil ein Querschnittsgelähmter tief im CDU Spendenskandal verstrickt war, sind deiner Meinung nach alle Querschnittsgelähmten "vergesslich" und haben schwarze Kassen?


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man das den nicht verstehen ? Es hat eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden und ihr sagt es ist egal ob man den Pakt unterschreibt oder nicht ?
> 
> Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch ?



... und das Eine hat mit dem Anderen was genau zu tun? Und Nein, ich merke es nicht. Taete ich es, wuerde ich nicht nachfragen. Wenn der Zusammenhang so offensichtlich ist, warum bist Du dann scheinbar ausser Stande, ihn mir in ein paar griffigen Saetzen zu erklaeren?


----------



## compisucher (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Mein Senf dazu:

Letztlich ist das Dokument der Versuch, eine Antwort für alle Menschen auf der Erde zu finden, die innerhalb weniger Jahre Dank Globalisierung und Digitalisierung "plötzlich" unglaublich dicht an- und aufeinander gerückt sind.

Ob  das der richtige Ansatz ist? - vielleicht, der Globus dreht sich veränderungstechnisch derzeit so schnell, dass das Richtige von Heute, Morgen schon völlig falsch ist.

Und wir hier in Europa haben schlichtweg Angst vor eine Welle, die wir zu unseren Gunsten jahrzehntelang benutzt haben und nun nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben.

Vor- wie Nachteile sind immer umkehrbar, wie z. B.  supergünstig in alle Welt fliegen, (fast) alle Produkte weltweit einzukaufen und vor allem zu Wissen, wie der Typ von der anderen Erdhälfte lebt.    
All die Vorteile der "westlichen" Welt, die wir alle so gerne nutzen, gereichen schlagartig zum Nachteil, wenn  ein Junge in Bagdad  via allgegenwärtigem  YT das "tolle" Leben in Europa oder der USA sieht oder den ganzen Tag nackige Mädels auf dem Smartphone anschauen kann.
Und das Ganze verbunden mit  dem Aufwachsen in archaisch-patriarchalischen  Gesellschaftsstrukturen - ganz toll.
Dass  so ein Kerl sich mutmaßlich bei uns Schwierigkeiten einfängt, liegt jetzt schon auf der Hand.

Und die 10-tausenden Mittelamerikaner, die uns in Richtung USA marschierend derzeit in Europa gehörig a. A. vorbeigehen und lt. Trump sogar Amerika (das zu gefühlt 99% aus Auswanderen besteht) bedrohen,
wollen sich vielleicht auch nur einmal im Leben bei DonkinDonuts satt essen, nachdem sie 20 Jahre lang Dauerwerbesendungen aus den Staaten empfangen haben.

H A L L O???

Was würdet denn ihr an deren Stelle tun?

Weiter in der Lehmhütte außerhalb von Bagdad alte Eimer flicken oder in Nicaragua unter dem wachsamen Auge von Drogendealern Coca ernten?

Oder vielleicht dann doch sich einfach auf den Weg heraus aus all dem Elend machen und in gelobte Länder ziehen?        

Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, das Ganze ist schon viel zu sehr im Fluss, als dass man es  irgendwie aufhalten könnte.
Und es wird über kurz oder lang so sein, dass mit Sicherheit zu unseren persönlichen wirtschaftlichen Ungunsten all die armen Schlucker da draußen auch was abhaben wollen.
Nicht weil die plötzlich da sind, sondern weil sich deren Weltbild dank unglaublicher Informationsflut vom "weissen Gebieter"  zu "was der hat, will ich auch"  geändert hat.

Und jeder gerade hier im Forum hat sogar bewußt z. B. Afrika ausgenutzt und gebeutet - oder wo glaubt ihr, landet alle euer Elektroschrott?

Wie wir damit umgehen sollen - keine Ahnung, hoffentlich intelligent, ansonsten haben wir ein breites Spektrum von "überrannt werden"  über "perfekte Integration" bis hin zum Zurück- in-die-Steinzeit-Atomschlag".

P. S. ich selbst bevorzuge eine friedliche Lösung.....


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wenn, wie schon mehrfach erwaehnt wurde, dieses Abkommen, keine rechtliche Bindung darstellt, wieso zum Henker verschwendet man dann Arbeitszeit um sowas ueberhaupt zu stande zu bringen?
Zur Unterzeichnung reisen dann etliche Staatsmaenner um den halben Globus, um ein Papier, welches angeblich eh wurscht ist, zu unterzeichnen?
Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

Wieso wird diese ganze Geschichte in Deutschland ueberhaupt nicht kommuniziert, oder erst seit kurzem, bzw. kurz vor dem Unterzeichnetermin?
Warum prescht das Vorzeigeland Deutschland nicht vor, und bastelt endlich ein ordentliches Einwanderungsgesetzt?

Diese ganze Geschichte wirft schon ein paar berechtigte Fragen auf.




Poulton schrieb:


> oder um es anders zu formulieren: Nur weil ein Querschnittsgelähmter  tief im CDU Spendenskandal verstrickt war, sind deiner Meinung nach alle  Querschnittsgelähmten "vergesslich" und haben schwarze Kassen?


Du haettest es schoen ergaenzen koennen:" nur weil ein paar extreme in einer Partei rumlaufen, sind nicht automatisch jeder ihrer Waehler Rechtsextremisten."

Wird aber gerne von der linken Seite nicht ganz so genau gesehen. Bei Fluechtlingen/Migranten/Asylsuchenden/etc. blos aufpassen das man hier nichts verallgemeinert, aber alle AfD Waehler sind Nazis.
Das sich gruene und Linke nicht von den Linksextremen distanzieren ist ja auch nicht ganz so schilmm.

Konnte mir bisher auch keiner so richtig schluessig erklaeren warum das so ist.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Verallgemeinerung in jede Richtung ist ********.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man das den nicht verstehen ? Es hat eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden und ihr sagt es ist egal ob man den Pakt unterschreibt oder nicht ?
> 
> Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch ?



Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?



Verminaard schrieb:


> aber alle AfD Waehler sind Nazis.



Natürlich nicht alle. Ein paar Idioten sind auch darunter.


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hihihi..


Nein doch nicht lustig.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ueber die Kommunikation des Abkommens, seiner Bedeutung und Verbindlichkeit - Ja, darueber koennte man tatsaechlich und inhaltlich streiten. Tut aber keiner. Stattdessen wird von Vergewaltigungen geschwafelt und eine Verbindung konstruiert, wo keine ist und auf Nachfragen nicht reagiert.

Der Vergleich zu AfD und Waehlern passt trotzdem nicht. Waehrend es sicher nicht nur Nazis sind, die ihr Kreuz bei den Blaubraunen machen, so sind es doch beachtlich viele radikal Rechte in der Partei und da besonders in deren Schaufenster. Die diversen Mausabrutscher ueber Schiessbefehle gegen Kinder, ueber krankheitenverbreitende N*ger, Burkamaedchen, Messermaenner, Fliegenschisse, Erinnerungswenden, Wehrmachtsstolz, Entsorgungsphantasien und die ganze restliche Sauce, die sich als permanenter Strom durch alle (a)sozialen Medien frisst, sind eben gerade nicht die regelbestaetigenden Ausnahmen: sie sind die selbstbestimmte Visitenkarte einer Ein-Themen-Partei. Man waehlt sie entweder genau deshalb (dann muss man sich auch den Nazi-Vorwurf machen lassen) oder sehenden Auges trotzdem. Auch dafuer ist Kritik angebracht und vonnoeten.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie kann man das den nicht verstehen ? Es hat eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden und ihr sagt es ist egal ob man den Pakt unterschreibt oder nicht ?
> 
> Merkt ihr das eigentlich noch ?



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zutun?? Aber wenn man es anders herum formuliert, würde sicher der große Aufschrei kommen. 

"Wie kann man das den nicht verstehen ? Es hat wurde ein  Pakt unterschrieben und ihr sagt es ist egal ob eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden hat oder nicht?"


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> AfD Waehler sind Nazis.



Früher vielleicht nicht alle. Spätestens seit Chemnitz ist das Anliegen der AFD aber klar. 
Es sind schließlich genügend Rechtsextreme von Pegida, AFD und ProChemnitz mitgelaufen. U.a. Höcke und Bachmann. 
Deshalb kommt jetzt auch die Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz. 

Jetzt wird also nur noch der harte rechtsextreme Kern AFD wählen oder zu Pegida gehen. Somit stimmt jetzt auch der Satz: "AfD Waehler sind Nazis."

Rund 10% im Naszis Bundesschnitt sind auch nicht neu. Früher haben sie sich halt nur nicht getraut sich so offen zu zeigen. Das kam erst die letzten jahren mit den Tabubrüchen der AFD.
In Sachsen liegt die Quote allerdings wohl eher bei 33-45%. Dies hat sich in den Einzelergebnissen der Bundestagswahl gezeigt, ist aber auch in der Gesellschaft zu sehen. 



			
				https://www.bento.de/politik/polizei-sachsen-azubi-haelt-den-rassismus-nicht-mehr-aus-und-veroeffentlicht-whatsapp-chats-a-d045707a-3cb5-4514-b3b4-6f41ed462d6d schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren etwa 30 Leute in der Klasse. Fünf bis zehn haben sich regelmäßig rassistisch oder rechtsradikal geäußert. Der Rest hat geschwiegen, außer mir.


Polizei Sachsen: Azubi haelt den Rassismus nicht mehr aus und veroeffentlicht WhatsApp-Chats - Gerechtigkeit - bento

Aktuelle Studie: Studie der Uni Leipzig: Auslaenderfeindlichkeit nimmt zu | tagesschau.de


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/auslaenderfeindlichkeit-studie-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Jeder dritte Deutsche* vertritt laut einer Studie ausländerfeindliche Positionen. Die Forscher sprechen von einer Einstiegsdroge in den Rechtsextremismus. Vor allem im Osten sei die Gefahr groß.
> [...]
> 36 Prozent der Deutschen würden der Aussage zustimmen, Ausländer kämen nur hierher, um den Sozialstaat auszunutzen. Im Osten denkt das sogar fast jeder Zweite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> ...  Es hat eine Gruppenvergewaltigung statt gefunden ...


Sollen wir alle Männer in Fussfesseln legen? Eines meine Nachhilfekinder wurde von ihrem Urteutschem blauäugigem Vater und dem Bruder vergewaltigt, bis sie Schwanger wurde. 

Und jetzt? Aber schön, dass auch Rechtsextreme inzwischen anfangen, über Schutz von Frauen nach zu denken, Komischerweise steht im Wahlprogramm der Rechtsextremen etwas von "klassischem Familienmodell", also zurück zu KKK (Kirche Küche Kind) und endlich streichen dieses absurden Paragraphen, dass es in der Ehe eine Vergewaltigung geben kann. Mit der Heirat hat im klassischen Familienmodell die Ehefrau alle ihre Rachte an den Mann abgetreten. 

Aber zum Glück gibt es diesen Ausweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hmmm... der Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads war doch das hinterfragen, warum Ö. den Migrationspakt nicht ratifizieren möchte und welche Folgeerscheinungen für unsere Gesellschaft mit der Zustimmung D. zum Migrationspakt betreffen werden.

Die Diskussion über AfD & Co. ist müßig, weil natürlich die Partei aus einer fremdenfeindlichen Bewegung aus einen Teil von Deutschland mit extrem geringem Fremdenanteil entstanden ist.

Wir sollten uns evtl. mal mit der Tatsache beschäftigen, dass fast 1/3 der "Deutschen" einen Migrationshintergrund haben.

Hat es uns bisher geschadet, dass Ali aus der Türkei wöchentlich den Müll für uns lehrt, Izabela aus Polen jeden Tag den Popo vom Opa im Altenheim putzt und Miroslav der Eisenflechter von nebenan auf der Baustelle ist?
Rennt irgend ein Deutscher bei Lieferando rum?
Nein, die Herren Studenten bestellen bei Na Guy, dem Thailänder um  die Ecke, laufen gar nicht mehr die Treppe runter, sondern lassen den armen 55jährigen die 4 Stockwerke hochhechten, beklagen sich, 
dass das Essen 3 min. zu spät kommt und er auf seinen Lohn von 4,65 €/h kein Trinkgeld bekommt.

Haben wir uns bisher darüber beklagt, dass viele "Deutsche" im Gegenzug dafür einen schönen warmen PC-Arbeitsplatz haben?

Und jetzt werden Ängste geschürt weg. ein paar hunderttausend Neuankömmlinge, die gar nicht verstehen, wie unser Land funktioniert?
Aber statt zu helfen lieber hetzen, weil die ja soo anders und alle Verbrecher sind.

Nicht falsch verstehen, jedes Verbrechen, dass nun mal in einer jungen, männlichen Schicht, noch dazu aus einem anderen Kulturkreis besser gedeiht, als im Seniorenclub von Wanne-Eickel, gehört rigoros (auch als Abschreckung) bestraft.
Aber deswegen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, halte ich nicht für richtig.
Die brauchen klare Leitplanken, Regeln und sofortige Integration in Form eines Arbeitsplatzes und eben nicht für Jahre ohne Beschäftigung in ein Flüchtlingsheim gesperrt, in dem sie den ganzen Tag darüber nachdenken können, was für einen Blödsinn sie anstellen wollen.

Ich dachte immer, wir Deutschen sind welche, die neue Herausforderungen gerne annehmen.
In Wirklichkeit sind wir alle Angsthasen geworden, zu keiner selbständigen Entscheidung mehr fähig, alles abgesichert, ja kein Dreck und am besten keinen Nachbarn, den ich kennen muss.

Gott, wie erbärmlich...


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... der Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads war doch das hinterfragen, warum Ö. den Migrationspakt nicht ratifizieren möchte und welche Folgeerscheinungen für unsere Gesellschaft mit der Zustimmung D. zum Migrationspakt betreffen werden.



Wobei es dem TE in seinem halben duzend Threads im WPW nie um Diskussion, sondern ausschließlich um Propaganda ging. 

Zumal es schon einen Thread zu dem Thema (allerdings aus dem Titel nicht ersichtlich) gibt, auch wenn der dortige TE einen ähnlichen ideologischen Hintergrund hat: Am 10. Dezember wird das Schicksal Europas besiegelt sein....


----------



## JePe (8. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Uebrigens debattiert der Bundestag gerade u. a. ueber den UN Migrationspakt. Und damit nicht genug, wird die Debatte auch noch live uebertragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Uebrigens debattiert der Bundestag gerade u. a. ueber den UN Migrationspakt. Und damit nicht genug, wird die Debatte auch noch live uebertragen.



Ja, schaue, bzw. höre, ich nebenher, neben der Arbeit, auch gerade...
Es sollten, finde ich, auch viel öfter aus dem Bundestag live übertragen werden, wäre wichtig für eine gelebte Demokratie, viel wichtiger als die 100te Ausstrahlung von 1000km quer durch die USA Reportage.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hier ist kann man es auch lesen. Auch, wie die AFD Verschwörungstheorien wie in diesem Thema verbreitet. 
AfD in Migrationspakt-Debatte kritisiert: "Verschwoerungstheorie pur" | tagesschau.de



> Der Migrationspakt der Vereinten Nationen dient den deutschen Interessen. Da waren sich die Vertreten von CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP, Linken und Grünen im Bundestag einig. Und widersprachen damit scharf der AfD.
> 
> Die möchte, dass die Bundesregierung dem Abkommen im Dezember nicht zustimmt, weil Deutschland damit seine Souveränität preisgebe, behauptete Fraktionschef Alexander Gauland. Es drohe eine Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme. Millionen von Menschen aus Krisenregionen würden angestiftet, sich auf den Weg zu machen. "Linke Träumer und globalistische Eliten wollen unser Land klammheimlich aus einem Nationalstaat in ein Siedlungsgebiet verwandeln", sagte er.
> 
> ...




Wobei auch erschreckend ist, wie ähnlich die Aussagen von Maaßen über die Naziaufmärsche in Chemnitz zu Berichten der Nationalsozialisten über die Pogrome vor 80 Jahren sind. 
Wir waren doch Nachbarn | MDR Dok Video | ARD Mediathek

Transkript einiger Zitate:


			
				min 36:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Dresden fanden am 9.11.1938 Feiern zu Ehren der Hitlerputschisten von 1923 statt. Die Stimmung war durch das tödliche Attentat eines jungen Juden auf den Diplomaten von Rat aufgeheizt. Gegen 21:30 trafen sich Parteimitglieder, SA- und SS-Formationen vor dem neuen Rathaus zu einer antijüdischen Demonstration.
> "Die offiziellen Zeitungsberichte sprechen davon, dass alles in bester Ordnung und größter Disziplin erfolgt sei, dass man nur lautstark seinen Unmut kundgetan hätte. Aber das ist nicht der Fall, ich denke, dass bereits zu dieser Zeit Geschäfte demoliert wurden." [[Daniel Ristau, Historiker]]


----------



## remember5 (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Isreal soll wohl demnächst auch den UN-Migrationspakt verweigertn bzw. nicht unterschreiben. Wieso bloß? Ist doch unverbindlich und unverpflichtend !?! Oder wie jetzt?! 
Ich meine, grade die Supersemiten der Menschheitsgeschichte verweigern den armen Kriegsflüchtlingen einlass in ihrem Nationalstaat. Ist Israel jetzt ein bischen Nazi oder Rääächts? Wie kann man nur!? *Kopfschüttel*
Israel ist auf der Landkarte sozusagen um die Ecke zu Syrien. Wenn Israel das Täte müssten die armen traumatisierten nicht nicht auch noch im Mittelmeer ertrinken. Ganz abgesehen von den strapatzen von 6000km bis nach Dunkeldeutschland zu Mama Määärkel. Wissen überhaupt die traumatisierten das Mutti demnächst abdankt?
Hat Israel nicht eine moralische Pflicht diese Schicksalsgenossen aufzunehmen?
Was ist da los? Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. 
Die krasse ******** kommt aber jetzt. Israel nennt den UN-Migrationpakt den "Pakt der Wölfe". WTF?!?

3. November Was fuer ein Fauxpas! Van der Bellen verliert nach Israel-Nein zu Migrationspakt Ansehen | Unzensuriert.at
4. November „Pakt der Woelfe“: Israel erwaegt jetzt Ausstieg aus UN-Migrationspakt!
6. November Skepsis gegenueber UN-Migrationspakt waechst: Jetzt erwaegt auch Israel einen Ausstieg aus dem "Pakt der Woelfe"

Das Israel den verpflichtenden und rechtlich bindenden UN-Migrationsvertrag nicht unterschreibt scheit zumindest seit dem 2. November irgendwie klar zu sein. Zumindest wenn man nach den tweets von Richard Schmitt geht. Wurde das in unserem Staatsfernsehn schon publik gemacht? In den gleichgeschalteten deutschen Medien hab ich nix gefunden. Will man das verschweigen? Kassieren die nicht Geld per Zwang für irgend einen Auftrag den die immer wieder wiederholen?

Eine andere wichtige Frage wäre auch warum dürfen sich Länder wie Amerika und Australien so easy ausm UN-Migrationsvertrag raus ziehen und Deutschland macht bei jedem Blödsinn mit. Amerika und Australien sind doch das Sinnbild für Migration. Sind die jetzt nicht auch Nazi und Rechts?


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Die krasse ******** kommt aber jetzt.


Die "krasse ****" ist, dass du mal wieder jeden Scheiss, der auf irgendeiner Seite von Rechtsextremen und VTlern veröffentlicht wird, für bare Münze nimmst.
Unzensuriert.at – Wikipedia
Kopp, Sputnik, Epoch Times & Co: Nachrichten aus einem rechten Paralleluniversum › Meedia
Epoch Times – Psiram



> Staatsfernsehn [...] gleichgeschalteten deutschen Medien [...]


Das Bullshit-O-Meter rotiert.
Du hast vergessen Soros zu sagen. 

und unabhängig davon: Netter Multiaccount,  remember5/quad4/turkmannZZZ/... . Die Wahl der "Quellen" und die  Handschrift sind doch zu ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, schaue, bzw. höre, ich nebenher, neben der Arbeit, auch gerade...
> Es sollten, finde ich, auch viel öfter aus dem Bundestag live übertragen  werden, wäre wichtig für eine gelebte Demokratie, viel wichtiger als  die 100te Ausstrahlung von 1000km quer durch die USA Reportage.


Sendete nicht Phoenix regelmäßig Bundestag?


----------



## remember5 (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

@Poulton
Unzensuriert.at war die erste Seite die über den Ausstieg Israels berichtet hat aufgrund des Tweets. Dann kam erst  die österreichische Presse mit wochenblick.at die ebenfalls den selben Tweet als Quelle angeben hat. epochtimes.de ist hier die letze Seite die ebenfalls auf dem tweet eigeht von Richard Schmitt.

Wo hier die Verschwörungstheorie seien soll die von "dubiösen" Seiten vebreitet wird weiss ich nicht. So wie es Aussieht ist das ganze offiziell seites Israel und keine Verschwörungstzheorie und somit ist es legitim Informationen egal von welchen Seiten als Quelle anzugeben. Ich hab extra das auch noch chronologisch sortiert so das man es besser nachvollziehen kann.
Die deutschen Medien berichtet dennoch nix davon. FAKT ! Und das seit dem 2. November. Soviel zu Qualitätsjournalismus mit "Auftrag".
Du solltest vieleicht lernen Fakten anzugeben und Argumente zu bringen anstatt Verblödungsseiten wie Psiram immerwieder hier zu posten. Keine Sau kennt die Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> @Poulton
> Unzensuriert.at war die erste Seite die über den Ausstieg Israels berichtet hat aufgrund des Tweets. Dann kam erst  die österreichische Presse mit wochenblick.at die ebenfalls den selben Tweet als Quelle angeben hat. epochtimes.de ist hier die letze Seite die ebenfalls auf dem tweet eigeht von Richard Schmitt.
> 
> Wo hier die Verschwörungstheorie seien soll die von "dubiösen" Seiten vebreitet wird weiss ich nicht. So wie es Aussieht ist das ganze offiziell seites Israel und keine Verschwörungstzheorie und somit ist es legitim Informationen egal von welchen Seiten als Quelle anzugeben. Ich hab extra das auch noch chronologisch sortiert so das man es besser nachvollziehen kann.
> ...



Wochenblick.at ist genauso von FPÖ-nahen Leuten. Ist halt eine Echokammer die sich gegenseitig zitiert. 
Diese Seiten haben nur einen Zweck: Hetzen. Keine journalistische Sorgfalt, schon gar keine Objektivität. Aber zitier du die mal°^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Schon mal daran gedacht das eigentlich (fast) alle Medien (sehr) tendentiell berichten.?
Hier von guten oder boesen Quellen zu berichten, ich weiß nicht.
Selbstverständlich gibt es NoGo's.
Wie immer wird immer nur auf der vermeintlichen Gegenseite ohne Selbstkritik rumgehackt. 
Ich mache hier keine Ausnahmen. Koennen sich alle bisschen mehr oder weniger an die eigene nase packen. 

Was ich in der heutigen Zeit etwas vermisse ist der neutrale journalismus. 
Überall spielt die eigene Einstellung / Gesinnung mit eine Rolle.
Ist aber nicht Aufgabe des journalismus.


----------



## shadie (9. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das eigentlich (fast) alle Medien (sehr) tendentiell berichten.?
> Hier von guten oder boesen Quellen zu berichten, ich weiß nicht.
> Selbstverständlich gibt es NoGo's.
> Wie immer wird immer nur auf der vermeintlichen Gegenseite ohne Selbstkritik rumgehackt.
> ...



Joaaa links wirft rechts Verschwörungstheorien vor.
Dafür wirft rechts links fakenews vor.

So lange aber Menschen diese News machen, wirst du immer ein Quäntchen der Gesinnung dieses Menschen mit im Journalismus haben.


----------



## Duvar (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Da kann man nur stolz gen Türkei blicken, die vielen Millionen Hilfesuchenden Schutz bietet. 
Wer keinen Glauben hat und Liebe für die Menschen übrig hat, der argumentiert so kalt und voller Hass wie einige hier. Bin glücklich keiner dieser kaltherzigen Typen zu sein!
Wahrscheinlich sagen sich einige, och nee der fehlte uns noch gerade hier 
Bin aber schon wieder weg, hab den Thread nur halb gelesen, teilweise sehr lustig. 
Liebe sei mit euch meine lieben Mitmenschen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das eigentlich (fast) alle Medien (sehr) tendentiell berichten.?



Die  Süddeutsche, FAZ oder Spiegel Online sind schon seriöse Quellen mit guten Journalisten. Wobei insbesondere die FAZ durch Frankfurt sehr Wirtschaft/Bankennah berichtet. 

Im Zweifel schaut man bei Tagesschau.de, da weiß man, dass dort keine privaten Medienkonzerne wie Springer dahinterstecken.

Zu Israel konnte ich dort bei aktuellen Nachrichten nur das finden: Israel erlaubt Geldtransport: Millionen fuer die Hamas | tagesschau.de
Die von remember5 genannte FakeNews mit dem findet man ausschließlich auf rechten Seiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Seit dem Spiegel Artikel "Es kann nicht genügend Antifa geben" ist dieser m.M. nicht mehr seriös.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Seit dem Spiegel Artikel "Es kann nicht genügend Antifa geben" ist dieser m.M. nicht mehr seriös.



Das war kein Artikel, das war eine Kolumne. Ein sehr großer Unterschied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Seit dem Spiegel Artikel "Es kann nicht genügend Antifa geben" ist dieser m.M. nicht mehr seriös.


Die Antifa ist weitaus mehr, als die paar gewaltbereiten Deppen, die im schwarzen Block immer wieder auffällig werden. 90% sind engagierte junge Menschen, die alles andere als gewaltbereit sind und gegen rechten Terror aufklären. Schaut man auf das Gewaltpotential der rechten Horden ist das ziemlich mutig und zeigt Zivilchourage. Was stört dich daran, dann man gewaltbereiten Rechtsextremen, die Hetzen, Verprügeln und Angst schaffen, eine rote Karte zeigt? 

Verstehe ich nicht 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die  Süddeutsche, FAZ oder Spiegel Online sind schon seriöse Quellen mit guten Journalisten..


Verwechsel bitte SPON nicht mit dem Spiegel. SPON ist Yellow Press, im Gegensatz zum Spiegel


----------



## Verminaard (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Tagesschau als serioes weil keine Privaten dahinterstehen?
Ernsthaft die oeffentlich rechtlichen als serioes darzustellen?
Haben die spaetenstens mit der massiven Einmischung seitens der Politik mit dem ZDF Intendanten damals verloren.
Auch ein Interview mit einem Chefredakteur (kann ich im Notfall auch noch suchen), der zugegeben hat, das nicht alle Parteien gleich behandelt worden sind in der Berichterstattung war ein Zeichen, das hier nicht alles so toll ist wie es manche glauben. Oder auch die Berichterstattung ueber Trump. Von wegen neutral und serioes.

Wie verhaelt es sich dann mit dem Deutschlandfunk. Hoer ich eigentlich ganz gerne, auf meinen Dienstfahrten.
Das hier passt zu dem Thema, ab 10:15 ca. gehts los: https://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file...ump_flippt_aus_dlf_20181108_1700_d2bd2aee.mp3


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Haben die spaetenstens mit der massiven Einmischung seitens der Politik mit dem ZDF Intendanten damals verloren.



Ja, und daher muss man die Politik aus dem Beirat der öffentlich rechtlichen entsorgen. Genauso wie die Kirchen aus den Ethik Raten.
Man könnte sie gegen Universitätsprofessoren ersetzen.
Trotzdem schaue ich lieber ARD oder ZDF als RTL Group oder ProSieben/Sat 1.
Bertelsmann und Springer mischen sich sehr stark ein.


----------



## Verminaard (11. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wusste gar nicht das Boris Palmer so ein Nazi ist.
Boris Palmer - Migrationspakt nicht unterschreiben, bevor... | Facebook
Oder ist das gar nicht sein Zeugs?

Wie war das nochmal mit dem "ist ja nicht verbindlich"?


----------



## JePe (11. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

... wobei das Statement nicht wirklich als "nicht unterschreiben, sonst werden wir umgevolkt!" auslegbar ist? Eher lese ich da, dass er sich eine oeffentlichere Diskussion darueber wuenscht. Woran ja nichts verkehrtes ist, solange auf der Grundlage von Fakten anstatt von Bauchgefuehlen, Vorurteilen und Wahnvorstellungen diskutiert wird.


----------



## remember5 (14. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Auch wenn Österreich jetzt den Pakt nicht unterschreibt bekommen sie dennoch den totalen Krieg, die totale Islamisierung.
EGMR: Verurteilung aufgrund der Bezeichnung des Propheten Mohammed als Paedophilen verletzt nicht Artikel 10 der EMRK
Propheten Muhammad beleidigt- Verurteilung rechtens - IslamiQ Pro-Islam Seite.
Welchen Wert hat der Europäische Gerichtshof für "Menschenrechte" und welche Rolle spielt es bei der Islamisierung und Pädophilie-Legalisierung?
Grade als Moslem kann man sich bestimmt drauf berufen wenn man ein Kind missbraucht hat. Und wie siehts natürlich mit den anderen Pädos aus aus nicht Islamkreisen?
Will man die Pädophilie für Moslems legalisieren?
Will man generell damit die Pädophilie generell legalisieren? Und wie siehts aus bei den Krichen?
Was natürlich auffällt ist das wenn man Unrechtsurteile ausspricht man drauf pocht man hätte ja beide Seiten "sorgfältig abgewägt".
Und generell, welche Folgen hat so ein bescheurtes Urteil?
Man kann sich nur am Kopf fassen was abgeht. Und dann kommen aber die Linken und erzählen einem was von Meinungsfreiheit. Tja. Einfach nur Unfassbar.
Vom EUGH wird demnächst wieder die Hexenverbrennung eingeführt 

Muenchen: 15-Jaehrige von mehreren Maennern missbraucht und vergewaltigt
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...sollen-jugendliche-vergewaltigt-haben,R7ykH9Z
Für die Pro UN-Migrationspakt Fraktion.
Böse Zungen behaupten der Fall sei vor der Hessen und Bayern Wahl verschwiegen worden von Regierung und Medien. Wer weiss. 
ps. Selbstverständlich ist das nur ein Einzelfall. Also flippt nicht gleich aus.


----------



## Seeefe (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Österreich jetzt den Pakt nicht unterschreibt bekommen sie dennoch den totalen Krieg, die totale Islamisierung.
> EGMR: Verurteilung aufgrund der Bezeichnung des Propheten Mohammed als Paedophilen verletzt nicht Artikel 10 der EMRK
> Propheten Muhammad beleidigt- Verurteilung rechtens - IslamiQ Pro-Islam Seite.
> Welchen Wert hat der Europäische Gerichtshof für "Menschenrechte" und welche Rolle spielt es bei der Islamisierung und Pädophilie-Legalisierung?
> ...



"Nach Auffassung des EGMR können jene, die ihre Religion unter Art. 9  EMRK ausüben wollen, nicht erwarten, von jeglicher Kritik ausgenommen zu  sein. Vielmehr haben sie die Ablehnung ihrer religiösen Überzeugungen  durch andere zu akzeptieren und zu tolerieren. Nur wenn Äußerungen im  Lichte von Art. 10 die Grenzen einer ablehnenden Kritik überschreiten  und jedenfalls wenn sie geeignet seien, zu religiöser Intoleranz zu  verleiten, könne ein Staat diese gerechtfertigterweise als mit der  Gedanken-, Gewissens- und Religionsfreiheit nicht vereinbar erklären und  angemessene, einschränkende Maßnahmen treffen."


----------



## Poulton (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Erinnert mich an das, was man hierzulande damit hat: § 166 StGB Beschimpfung von Bekenntnissen, Religionsgesellschaften und Weltanschauungsvereinigungen - dejure.org

Zum Begriff des öffentlichen Friedens: Stoerung des oeffentlichen Friedens | Strafverteidiger
OEffentlicher Friede – Wikipedia


----------



## remember5 (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Diese Beleidigungparagraphen sind nur dazu kreiert worden um die gegenseite Mundtot zu machen. Anders lässt sich das nicht erklären das der EUGH es scheinbar in Ordnung findet das ein 56Jähriger ne 6 Jährige heiratet.


> „Ein56-Jähriger und eine 6-Jährige? […] Wie nennen wir das, wenn es nicht Pädophilie ist?“.


Warum man also rechtlich bestraft wird wenn man sowas als Pädophil bezeichnet ist mir einfach nur schleierhaft. Für mich lässt das nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung zu unzwar das der EUGH Pädophilie unterstützt. Wenn man die eine Seite bestraft, verteidigt man automatisch ja die andere Seite. Man spricht ja entsprechend Recht für eine Seite aus.
Zum Begriff des "öffentlichen Friendes" = Toleranz auf Gedeih und Verderb.

In Deutschland muss es wohl noch viel schlimmer werden bevor die Menschen merken was passiert und wie das Asylrecht und die Toleranz der Menschen  missbraucht wird. Vermutlich so schlimm, dass Menschen vor der eigenen Haustüre vergewaltigt und umgebracht werden. Da kann keiner mehr sagen er hat es nicht gesehen oder es lief ja nicht in den Medien. Da können die Medien auch nix mehr leugnen, nicht erwähnen, herrabspielen oder verteidigen.

Heftige Debatten: Wer macht mit? So steht es um den UN-Migrationspakt - WELT
Offiziell hat Israel noch nicht abgelehnt. Vermutlich strategie um ein falsches Signal in die Welt auszusenden an Länder wie Deutschland die ja scheinbar unbedingt Unterschreiben wollen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sie kurz vor dem Unterschreiben es ablehnen oder hinterher den Pakt annulieren. 
Haben sie ja scheinbar schonmal gemacht. Die deutsche Regierung wirds wohl kaum annulieren.


> Premierminister Benjamin Netanjahu unterzeichnete im Frühling ein Abkommen mit der UN-Flüchtlingsorganisation. Demnach sollte die Hälfte der Flüchtlinge im Land in Drittländer überführt, der Rest in Israel aufgenommen werden. Doch Netanjahu annullierte den Vertrag wenige Stunden später und fand bislang keine alternative Lösung.


Klar, er "fand bislang keine alternative Lösung" *Augenzwinker*


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich. Einfaches Weltbild.


----------



## remember5 (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich. Einfaches Weltbild.



Ja, erzähl das dem EUGH der Pädos verteidigt


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ne dir


----------



## remember5 (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ne dir


Ne, dem EUGH. Ich verteidige keine Pädos. Sorry.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Anders lässt sich das nicht erklären das der EUGH es scheinbar in Ordnung findet das ein 56Jähriger ne 6 Jährige heiratet.



Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Beleg??

Das ist wie schon mal gesagt nur so ein Märchen, das sich die Verrückte ausgedacht hat.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal die deutsche Zusammenfassung bei Beck anschauen, dann versteht man auch etwas: EGMR: Verurteilung einer OEsterreicherin wegen Bezeichnung des Propheten Mohammed als paedophil rechtens
> 
> Es geht um irgendeine Nazifrau, die irgendwelche Fantasiegeschichten zusammen gefaselt hat, wie es der TE tut.


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich. Einfaches Weltbild.



Danke fuer die einfache Erklaerung.

Wird mir einiges klar, warum so viele gleich Nazi und so Zeugs plaerren sobald man Kritik oder Einwaende auessert.


----------



## JePe (15. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Österreich jetzt den Pakt nicht unterschreibt bekommen sie dennoch den totalen Krieg(...)



Hatten sie schon. Hat nicht funktioniert.



remember5 schrieb:


> (...)Pädophilie-Legalisierung?



Wann wurde die wo legalisiert? Ausser in der katholischen Kirche.



remember5 schrieb:


> Grade als Moslem kann man sich bestimmt drauf berufen wenn man ein Kind missbraucht hat.



Ist das eine rhetorische Frage, eine geschmacklose Behauptung oder eine Wahnvorstellung?



remember5 schrieb:


> Vom EUGH wird demnächst wieder die Hexenverbrennung eingeführt



_Samaria wird wuest werden; denn es ist seinem Gott ungehorsam. Sie sollen durchs Schwert fallen und ihre kleinen Kinder zerschmettert und ihre Schwangeren aufgeschlitzt werden._

Quizfrage: Wo steht das? Kleiner Tipp - nicht im Koran.



remember5 schrieb:


> Diese Beleidigungparagraphen sind nur dazu kreiert worden um die gegenseite Mundtot zu machen.



Scheint bei Dir nicht zu funktionieren.



remember5 schrieb:


> Anders lässt sich das nicht erklären das der EUGH es scheinbar in Ordnung findet das ein 56Jähriger ne 6 Jährige heiratet.



Gab es den damals schon? Potzblitz!


----------



## remember5 (17. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hier nochmal was zur Pädophilie im Islam aus einem Moslem bzw. Ex-Moslem Kanal mit Verweise im Koran aus den Suren und aus dem Buch Hadith das direkt hinter den Koran steht im Islam. Moselms ist es erlaubt Kinder zu heiraten und zu ******. Tja. Und der EUGH hat nix besseres zu tun als das auch noch indirekt zu erlauben in dem man Kritiker Mundtot macht bzw. bestraft weil man einen Propheten als solches nennt und es ja angebliche Religionsbeleidigung ist.
Aisha, Mohhameds Frau, gibt zu in Hadith das sie mit 6 geheiratet worden ist und mit 9 wurde mit ihr die Ehe vollzogen. 
EX-MUSLIM-- Das Problem der Pädophilie im Islam Am besten das ganze Video gucken für den Gesammtzusammenhang.

Das ist ebenfalls noch ein gutes Video von ihm und seinem Bruder zur Islamisierung und der Religionsgrieg der kommen wird durch die kommenden Migration.
EX-MUSLIM- #Christenverfolgung Der Fall Asia Bibi 
Das Video ist zwar lang aber insgesammt sehr gut aus politischer Sicht. Mit der religiösen Seitweise kann ich nix anfangen. Da wird nämlich einiges über Jesus geredet und Erlösung etc. Nicht meins. Dennoch ist das Video empfehlenswert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Wann wurde die wo legalisiert? Ausser in der katholischen Kirche.


Es gab mal zwei Grüne, die eine Diskussion darüber anstrebten, ob das willkürliche gewählte Alter von 18 Jahren noch zeitgemäß ist, und ob 16 oder gar 14 angemessener wären. Früher waren es mal 21. Die Diskussion verlief im Sande, es passierte nichts. Es reicht aber, damit bekennende Nazis immer wieder alle Grünen als Pädophile bezeichnen. Du findest diese absurden Aussagen immer wieder in allen möglichen Foren. Eine Diskussion mit bestimmten Gruppen hat keinen Sinn. Früher wurden solche bornierten Menschen ins Arbeitslager gesperrt oder dem Arbeitsdienst zugeteilt. China macht das heute noch so. In diesem liberalen Land lassen wir verhetzende Schwätzer iun der Regel gewähren und ignorieren sie einfach. Das ist der aktuelle politische Konsenz zum Umgang mit Nazis. Die Demokrat erträgt sie, auch wenn es immer wieder weh tut, bestimmten Stumpfsinn zu lesen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ist das eine rhetorische Frage, eine geschmacklose Behauptung oder eine Wahnvorstellung?


Man sollte sich einfach nicht provozieren lassen. Solche Aussagen sind erhellend. Man weiß dann, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Wie gesagt, Diskussionen erübrigen sich an solchen Stellen. Und ja, in der Bibel wird dazu aufgerufen, seine eigenen Kinder umzubringen. Der versuchte Kindermord sollte damit gedeckt werden, dass ein angeblicher Gott diesen befohlen hat. So sind Religionen zum Teil, grausam und unerbittlich. Zum Glück sind wir heute weiter, wenn auch, schaut man auf bestimmte Gebiete in Deutschland, nicht alle.
Opferung Isaaks – Wikipedia


----------



## remember5 (21. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ausgerechnet einer von den Grünen ist gegen den Invasionspakt. Das man sowas noch erleben darf. Bin geschockt.
Gruenen-Politiker Palmer warnt vor UN-Migrationspakt – JUNGE FREIHEIT
Was in dem Artikel auch interessant ist, ist ein Punkt der laut dem Grünen Politiker erklärt werden müsste, *"die Frage nach der „Steuerung der öffentlichen Meinung“, die laut Regelwerk Medien anregen soll, positiv über Einwanderung zu berichten oder ihnen andernfalls die direkten und indirekten Förderungen zu entziehen."*
Die Medien berichten sowieso schon seit Jahren regierungstreu und bei dem Thema "Invasionspakt" absolut unkritisch, also positiv, wie gewünscht. Wie in sozialistischen Dimokraturen eben 

Berliner Rektorin klagt: Nur 1 von 103 Kindern spricht zu Hause deutsch
Gescheiterte Integration. Wie sieht es bald aus wenn der Invasionspakt unterschrieben ist. Noch schlimmen?! Warscheinlich. Hoffnung hab ich keine das es da besser wird.


----------



## JePe (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet einer von den Grünen ist gegen den Invasionspakt. Das man sowas noch erleben darf. Bin geschockt.



Ist das so?

_Einen Ausstieg aus der Vereinbarung, die Anfang Dezember in Marokko per Akklamation beschlossen werden soll, soll es laut Palmer jedoch nicht geben. „Gerade Deutschland, das heute ein Hauptzielland fuer Migration geworden ist, hat ein grosses Interesse daran, dass die internationale Gemeinschaft die Ziele verfolgt, die in dem Pakt in der Hauptsache festgelegt sind.“
_
Und zum Rest ...


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich hoffe man wacht auf und sagt ebenfalls Nein dazu. Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Analphabeten aus kulturfremden Ländern die nicht unsere Gesetze respektieren und auf unsere Kosten ein Leben lang durchgefüttert werden.


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man wacht auf und sagt ebenfalls Nein dazu. Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Analphabeten aus kulturfremden Ländern die nicht unsere Gesetze respektieren und auf unsere Kosten ein Leben lang durchgefüttert werden.



So etwas politisch unkorrektes darf man doch nicht schreiben.^^
Aber das kannst du vergessen. Der ganze Pakt ist auf die Verhältnisse der letzten Jahre bei uns zugeschnitten. Ich wette es liegen auch schon Pläne in der Schublade, den Pakt nachträglich rechtlich bindend zu machen. Bis es soweit ist gibt es keinen, der die Politik davon abhalten könnte den Pakt einfach als bindend anzusehen.


----------



## JePe (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> So etwas politisch unkorrektes darf man doch nicht schreiben.^^



Er hat es getan, viele andere auch. Und sie laufen alle noch frei herum. Im Forum, in Dresden, in Chemnitz. Nicht mal "Demokratur" koennen die in Berlin richtig. Tse tse tse ...



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich wette es liegen auch schon Pläne in der Schublade, den Pakt nachträglich rechtlich bindend zu machen.



Und ich wette, dass Elvis gar nicht tot ist. Gut, beweisen kann ich das jetzt nicht. Aber Du kannst es auch nicht widerlegen, also muss! es stimmen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Bis es soweit ist gibt es keinen, der die Politik davon abhalten könnte den Pakt einfach als bindend anzusehen.



Der Waehler kann selbstverstaendlich Einfluss darauf nehmen, welche Spendenempfaenger Parteien im Bundestag wieviele Stimmen haben. Am Ende ist der Punkt ja gar nicht, dass sich "die Politik" ueber "das Volk" hinwegsetzt, sondern dass "das Volk" hierzu einfach nicht nur eine und auch nicht nur Deine Meinung hat ... ?


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> So etwas politisch unkorrektes darf man doch nicht schreiben.^^
> Aber das kannst du vergessen. Der ganze Pakt ist auf die Verhältnisse der letzten Jahre bei uns zugeschnitten. Ich wette es liegen auch schon Pläne in der Schublade, den Pakt nachträglich rechtlich bindend zu machen. Bis es soweit ist gibt es keinen, der die Politik davon abhalten könnte den Pakt einfach als bindend anzusehen.



Nö, gibt es nicht. Solche Sachen sind nie bindend. 
Und ich weiß auch gar nicht, wo das Problem ist -- die UN versucht dadurch einen weltweit gleichen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen zu erreichen.
Bei uns ist das sowieso schon viel weiter als es in diesem Packt steht. Ergo ändert sich bei uns gar nichts.
Nur andere Länder, deren Standards niedriger sind, müssen ihn steigern.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Er hat es getan, viele andere auch. Und sie laufen alle noch frei herum. Im Forum, in Dresden, in Chemnitz. Nicht mal "Demokratur" koennen die in Berlin richtig. Tse tse tse ...



Es heißt Demokratie, das kennen Leute von deinem Schlag nicht. Wasser predigen aber Wein trinken, so kennen wir Sie.  

Es herrscht doch Meinungsfreiheit? Oder gilt das nur für die Personenkreise ala  Yücel die gerne "hier leben und unsere Werte genießt" und Sachen wie:  „Der baldige Abgang der Deutschen ist Völkersterben von seiner schönsten Seite. Mit den Deutschen gehen nur Dinge verloren, die keiner vermissen wird.“ von sich geben.

Irgendwie laufen die Brandstifter und Terroristen (Antifa) auch alle frei herum.


----------



## JePe (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich habe nicht Dich angesprochen. Anyway, dieses rechtsaussen so gewertschaetzte Zitat ist sieben Jahre alt und entstammt einer Satire. Du weisst, was Satire ist?

Bin wieder weg, mein Antifa-Geld abholen und Wein aus Tetrapak saufen, waehrend ich Wasser predige. Wie Leute von "meinem Schlag" halt so sind. Das muss in Deiner Echokammer ja schon ordentlich nachhallen ...


----------



## Don-71 (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
(2) * Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze *, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.

Bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen sind nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, dort findet sie ihre Grenzen.
Wenn z.B. Trump behauptet Obama wäre Moslem und nicht in den USA geboren, ist  das in Deutschland nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, weil es eine bewiesene unwahre Tatsachenbehauptung ist!

Das gleiche gilt zu behaupten der UN Packt wäre rechtlich bindend, was eindeutig bewiesen falsch ist!


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

*[Postings entfernt] - Ich würde dem einen oder anderen User dringend empfehlen, mal seine Wortwahl zu überdenken. Sonst "roll und schnupf" ich mir mal etwas, bevor ich rote Karten und Punkte vergebe. 

Bleibt bitte sachlich und beim Thema, und klärt persönliches per PM.

Weitermachen.
*


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, gibt es nicht. Solche Sachen sind nie bindend.


Softlaw, Gewohnheitsrecht usw. sind hier kein Thema? Gabs das nicht schon mal in den 60ern?



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das sowieso schon viel weiter als es in diesem Packt steht. Ergo ändert sich bei uns gar nichts.


Ist es also doch wahr, das in Deutschland nur sehr wohlwollend von Migranten durch die Presse berichtet wird?
Gibt doch einen Punkt der das in diesem Pakt behandelt.


Jetzt mal ernsthaft und fuer einen Dummen wie mich. Ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
Wenn in Deutschland sowieso schon hoehere Standards aktiv sind, wieso sollte man einen Pakt/Vertrag unterzeichnen der das schlechter macht?
Das ergibt irgendwie ueberhaupt keinen Sinn. Fuer mich zumindest nicht.

Wieso werde ich das Gefuehl nicht los, das sich die deutsche Regierung vor einer oeffentlichen Debatte darueber straeubt.
Wenn in diesem Pakt nichts bindendes ist, wir eh schon "weiter sind", warum stellt sich keiner mal hin und erklaert es den Leuten?
Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.
Wieso muss es eine AfD sein, die hier eine Debatte im Bundestag anstoßen muss?
Kann man das jetzt auch als antidemokratischen Akt der AfD auslegen?

Wieso steht in diesem Pakt, wie oft genau jetzt?, wir verpflichten uns?
Ich mein, wenn nichts bindend ist... wie ist dann verpflichtend zu werten?
Wenn jemand einen Pakt mit solch einem Wortlaut unterzeichnet, also der Unterzeichner verpflichtet sich Zugestaendnisse zu erfuellen, sagt dann aber: hey war ja nicht bindend, nichts fuer ungut, wie wuerdet ihr diesen Unterzeichner als Beziehungsparnter werten? Eher unzuverlaessig, unglaubwuerdig, so in der Richtung.

Kann es sein, das absichtlich keine klaren verbindlichen Abmachungen formuliert wurden, damit es durch die Unterzeichnerstaaten auch wirklich ratifiziert wird?
Wenn etwas direkt in die Gesetzgebung eingeflechtet werden muss, ist es doch weitaus schwieriger dies zu ratifizieren, als eher wage Formulierungen.


Das ganze Verhalten der deutschen Regierung bei diesem Thema, die Formulierungen usw. das hinterlaesst halt ein Gschmaeckle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hier wurde es mal wieder sinnvoll beleuchtet:
Der Postillon: Merz hinterfragt Grundrecht auf Asyl, damit niemand Grundrecht, Milliarden mit Finanztricks abzuzocken, hinterfragt

Es ist alles so absurd. Aktuell werden Menschen in Seenot, wenn Schiffe vorbeifahren und Sterbende sehen, nicht mehr geretten. Das ist die absolute Verrohung. Das war es dann mit unserer Kultur, als nächstes wird das Recht des Stärkeren wieder eingeführt, wenn es nach den Rechtsextremen geht. Es ist alles so frustrierend.


----------



## Basti1988 (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier wurde es mal wieder sinnvoll beleuchtet:
> Der Postillon: Merz hinterfragt Grundrecht auf Asyl, damit niemand Grundrecht, Milliarden mit Finanztricks abzuzocken, hinterfragt
> 
> 
> Es ist alles so absurd. Aktuell werden Menschen in Seenot, wenn Schiffe vorbeifahren und Sterbende sehen, nicht mehr geretten. Das ist die absolute Verrohung. Das war es dann mit unserer Kultur, als nächstes wird das Recht des Stärkeren wieder eingeführt, wenn es nach den Rechtsextremen geht. Es ist alles so frustrierend.



Ja die Postillon News, die sind Ihrer Zeit voraus und manches hat sich bewahrheitet. 

Das Recht des Stärkeren gilt bereits in den No-Go-Areas. 

Seenotrettung ist in Ordnung jeder hat das Recht gerettet zu werden, aber dann bitte wie vorgesehen in den nächsten Hafen (Libyen) und nicht hunderte Kilometer nach Europa fahren. Das ist Schlepperei. 

Das mit dem Amerikanischen Schiff was weiter gefahren ist. Vielleicht haben die die entsprechenden Personen im Schlauchboot nicht gesehen? Hatten die im Schlauchboot ein Funkgerät dabei? Ist jetzt jede Schiffsbesatzung verpflichtet mit dem Fernglas den Horizont abzusuchen auf der Suche nach Illegalen Einwanderern?


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es heißt Demokratie, das kennen Leute von deinem Schlag nicht. Wasser predigen aber Wein trinken, so kennen wir Sie.



Das war eine Replik auf deinen Kumpel remember5. Aber macht nix, Kontext wird ohnehin überbewertet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das Recht des Stärkeren gilt bereits in den No-Go-Areas.


So etwas habe ich in den letzten dreißig Jahren in Brandenburg und Sachsen verstärkt entdeckt. Ja, das ist eine urdeutsche Sache. Früher wurden Fremde auf Scheiterhaufen gesteckt, im tausend jährigem Reich wurde es dann dramatisch pervers und die neuen Nazis stecken willkürllich Häuser an, verprügeln Mitbürger und fordern das Ertrinken von Menschen in Seenot. Zum Teil wohnt hier richtiges "Dreckspack". Wolltest Du mir das sagen?


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Softlaw, Gewohnheitsrecht usw. sind hier kein Thema? Gabs das nicht schon mal in den 60ern?



Nö.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft und fuer einen Dummen wie mich. Ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
> Wenn in Deutschland sowieso schon hoehere Standards aktiv sind, wieso sollte man einen Pakt/Vertrag unterzeichnen der das schlechter macht?
> Das ergibt irgendwie ueberhaupt keinen Sinn. Fuer mich zumindest nicht.



Man unterschreibt um andere Länder mit ins Boot zu holen. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso steht in diesem Pakt, wie oft genau jetzt?, wir verpflichten uns?
> Ich mein, wenn nichts bindend ist... wie ist dann verpflichtend zu werten?



Das ist ja eben das worum es geht. Niemand ist verpflichtet. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö.


Behauptest du einfach mal.
Experte fuer solche Abkommen?
Sagt dir der Sozialpakt etwas?



Threshold schrieb:


> Man unterschreibt um andere Länder mit ins Boot zu holen. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.


Du behauptest das die Standards in Deutschland sowieso schon hoeher sind, als der Pakt dies fordert.
Dann brauch ich nicht noch einen Pakt zu unterschreiben.
Ausser deine Aussage stimmt nicht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben das worum es geht. Niemand ist verpflichtet. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


Weil da ganz oft "wir verpflichten uns" steht.
Wenn keiner dazu verpflichtet ist, dann schreibt man das nicht.
Deine Aussagen sind dabei nicht zu verstehen.
"Hey da steht zwar ueber 40 mal wir verplfichten uns, aber es ist nicht verpflichtend"


----------



## remember5 (22. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Es gibt aber auch mal gute und schöne Nachrichten in Deutschland. Für blauäugige Gutmenschen aber gottseidank nicht. Aber lest die schönen Nachrichten selbst.
Fluechtlingsbuergen sollen 21 Millionen Euro erstatten - Staat bittet zur Kasse | STERN.de
"Flüchtlingsbürgen sollen 20 Millionen Euro erstatten" mal in Google eingeben. Die News sind voll davon.
So muss Flüchtlingshilfe sein. *Auf eigene Kosten.*

Ramsauer gegen Migrationspakt. Das man sowas aus dem Mund eins Landesverräters hört. Der Mann muss bestimmt krank sein oder wurde nicht gut genug bezahlt fürs Lügen.
Ramsauer: Die Folgen des #Migrationspaktes für Deutschland


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich finde es ja interessant was für Beiträge gelikt werden. Verschwörungstheorie gepaart mit Gossensprache? Klar geb ich doch ein Like.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> So muss Flüchtlingshilfe sein. *Auf eigene Kosten.*


*
Und demnächst: "So muss Arbeitslosenhilfe sein. Auf eigene Kosten.", "So muss Sozialhilfe sein. Auf eigene Kosten.", "So muss Sozialversicherung sein. Auf eigene Kosten.", "So muss Daseinsvorsorge sein. Auf eigene Kosten.", ... 
Salamitaktik von Marktradikalen.  




			Ramsauer  [...] Landesverräters [...]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€: Was ist eigentlich mit der IMG-Funktion der Forensoftware los? Seit geraumer Zeit lassen sich nicht mehr vernünftig Bilder einbinden.*


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und demnächst: "_So muss Arbeitslosenhilfe sein. Auf eigene Kosten._", "_So muss Sozialhilfe sein. Auf eigene Kosten._", "_So muss Sozialversicherung sein. Auf eigene Kosten._", "_So muss Daseinsvorsorge sein. Auf eigene Kosten._", ...
> Salamitaktik von Marktradikalen.




Was neues  
Google News - UEbersicht


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Bei der UN haben Vorhaben oft einen utopischen Hauch, wie die Welt in XY Jahren aussehen sollte. Hat man diese Weitsicht nicht, wird man Vorhaben der UN oft nicht verstehen oder nachvollziehen können.


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

http://www.un.org/depts/german/migration/A.CONF.231.3.pdf Hier der Entwurf des globalen Paktes auf Deutsch. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das das Endprodukt seien soll.
Wenn man die Suchoption bemüht und das Wort "pflicht" eingibt, kommt die Zahl 105 raus. Es wird also 105 erwähnt wozu man sich als Land wie Deutschland alles verpflichtet per Vertrag  Verträge sind rechtlich bindent und wenn man diese nicht einhält wird man entsprechend bestraft. Kleinkinder sollten das auch wissen.

Die Führerin, Fr. Merkel, will Parteien bestrafen die nicht die selbe Meinung lügen wie ihre eigenen Genossen.
Vor EU-Gipfel: Angela Merkel will Parteien fuer Desinformation bestrafen
Das Wahrheitsministerium ist also auf dem Weg. Die Gleichschaltung der Medien wird ein Stück weiter vorran getrieben.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Es wird also 105 erwähnt wozu man sich als Land wie Deutschland alles verpflichtet per Vertrag  Verträge sind rechtlich bindend und wenn man diese nicht einhält wird man entsprechend bestraft. Kleinkinder sollten das auch wissen.



Aber aber, unsere Politiker haben doch gesagt es ist nicht rechtlich bindend. Und wir kennen ja die Glaubwürdigkeit der Leute im Bundestag.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> http://www.un.org/depts/german/migration/A.CONF.231.3.pdf Hier der Entwurf des globalen Paktes auf Deutsch. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das das Endprodukt seien soll.
> Wenn man die Suchoption bemüht und das Wort "pflicht" eingibt, kommt die Zahl 105 raus. Es wird also 105 erwähnt wozu man sich als Land wie Deutschland alles verpflichtet per Vertrag  Verträge sind rechtlich bindent und wenn man diese nicht einhält wird man entsprechend bestraft. Kleinkinder sollten das auch wissen.
> .



Genau das ist es, was du offenkundig nicht verstehst. 

Ersetz von mir aus verpflichten durch versprechen, wenn am Ende die Ziele nicht erreicht werden, kann kein Land sanktioniert werden. Nicht jeder Vertrag ist gleich, ein Kaufvertrag ist was völlig anderes als z.B. diese UN-Vereinbarung...

"
Rechtlich nicht bindend  Klar ist also: Das Papier ist rechtlich nicht  bindend. Diese Festlegung sei absichtlich erfolgt, sagt Benjamin  Schraven vom Deutschen Institut für Entwicklungspolitik. Denn in der  Vergangenheit habe sich gezeigt, "dass rechtlich bindende  Migrationsabkommen wie die UN-Wanderarbeiterkonvention insbesondere von  Industrie- und Einwanderungsländern nicht ratifiziert wurden".
  Viele Staaten verstießen außerdem selbst gegen  rechtlich eigentlich bindende Verpflichtungen wie die Genfer  Flüchtlingskonvention. Die Vorstellung, der Migrationspakt könne  nationales Recht brechen, weist Schraven daher als haltlos zurück.
  Auch der Rechtswissenschaftler Christoph Vedder von der Universität Augsburg betont:
Der Migrationspakt definiert sich als "rechtlich nicht bindendes  Kooperationsabkommen" (Punkt 7) und betont als eines seiner  "Leitprinzipien" die "nationale Souveränität" (Punkt 15 c). Insbesondere  können die Staaten Migration innerhalb ihres Hoheitsbereichs selbst  regeln, jedoch "in Übereinstimmung mit dem Völkerrecht". Die Staaten  dürften "zwischen regulärem und irregulärem Migrationsstatus  unterscheiden". Ein weiteres Leitprinzip sind die Menschenrechte, die  die Migranten ohnehin haben (Punkt 15 f und 2). Insoweit enthält der  Pakt keine über die schon bestehende Rechtslage hinausgehenden  Verpflichtungen."
​"

Kleinkind erwähnen, aber zwischen verschiedenen Arten von Verträgen nicht differenzieren können, das liebe ich ja bei Diskussionen heutzutage


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was du offenkundig nicht verstehst.
> 
> Ersetz von mir aus verpflichten durch versprechen, wenn am Ende die Ziele nicht erreicht werden, kann kein Land sanktioniert werden. Nicht jeder Vertrag ist gleich, ein Kaufvertrag ist was völlig anderes als z.B. diese UN-Vereinbarung...



In einem rechtlich bindenden Vertrag der von den Volkszertretern unterschrieben wird steht das wort "verpflichten" 105 mal. Aber ich verstehe etwas nicht. Alles klar. Auf deinen restlichen Blödsinn geh ich gar nicht erst ein.
Ich hab soweit den Beweis erbracht das der Vetrag offziell verpflichtend ist. FAKT !!! So viel auch dazu es sei alles Verschwörungstheorie und Rechts wer das Gegenteil behauptet.

ps. Wie viele Armutsmitranten die in unser Sozialesystem einwandern wollen hast *du* doch gleich aufgenommen auf *eigene Kosten* und nicht abgewälzt auf die Allgemeinheit?! Es steht dir immernoch frei welche aufzunehmen. Ich unterstütze *dein Recht* diesbezüglich das zu tun was *du* für dich am besten hälst.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Staatsrechtler Dr. Ulrich Vosgerau: "Nicht der rechtliche Hintergrund ist das Problem, sondern wie effizient die NGOs, die gesamte Asylindustrie ihn benutzen werden, um ihn sofort umzusetzen. Eine illegale Einwanderung kennt der Pakt nämlich gar nicht! "

Es ist dann nicht mehr weit wenn aus "Rechtlich nicht bindend" -> "Rechtlich Bindend" wird.

Leider hat die Regierung es ja nicht so geschafft wie Sie es vor hatte: "Vieles deutet darauf hin, dass Fachleute wie Politiker die Sprengkraft der Vereinbarung unterschätzt haben. Aber es erscheint auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass manche hofften, den Pakt schön diplomatisch und ohne großes Aufsehen verabschieden zu können." 

Quelle: Peter Ramsauer (CSU) - Ein Paradebeispiel, wie man es nicht macht


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Nr.1, der Vertrag wird nicht unterschrieben, sondern über ihn wird in der Vollversammlung abgestimmt. 

Nr.2, ließ dir doch nochmal Punkt 7 der PDF durch. Den hast du bei der Suche nach dem Wort "verpflichten" wohl übersehen. 

Du sagst, mit einem Vertrag entstehen Rechte und Pflichten, bzw. bei dir nur Pflichten. Soweit schon korrekt, allerdings leiten sich diese auch aus dem Vertrag ab und dort steht doch, du hast es selbst verlinkt!, Schwarz auf Weiß, dass diese Vereinbarung rechtlich nicht bindend ist 

Du kannst mir natürlich auch erklären, warum die 105 "verpflichten" in der Vereinbarung rechtlich bindend sind, der Punkt 7 in dem dies aufgehoben wird, es nicht sein soll? Du widersprichst dir 


Anmerken möchte ich übrigens noch, dass es zwei Vereinbarungen gibt, den UN-Migrationspakt und den UN-Flüchtlingspakt, das sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> ps. Wie viele Armutsmitranten die in unser Sozialesystem einwandern wollen hast *du* doch gleich aufgenommen auf *eigene Kosten* und nicht abgewälzt auf die Allgemeinheit?! Es steht dir immernoch frei welche aufzunehmen. Ich unterstütze *dein Recht* diesbezüglich das zu tun was *du* für dich am besten hälst.



Er hat bestimmt die Bürgschaft für 2-3 Personen übernommen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



> Die Führerin, Fr. Merkel, will Parteien bestrafen die nicht die selbe Meinung lügen wie ihre eigenen Genossen.
> Vor EU-Gipfel: Angela Merkel will Parteien fuer Desinformation bestrafen
> Das Wahrheitsministerium ist also auf dem Weg. Die Gleichschaltung der Medien wird ein Stück weiter vorran getrieben.



Bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen sind vom Artikel 5 = Meinungsfreiheit, nicht gedeckt, somit setzt Frau Merkel nichts anderes als geltendes Recht durch, der Rest von dir, ist die übliche braune Propaganda!

@ Seeefe
Entweder will er nicht, um seine braune Propaganda weiter zu verbreiten oder er kann nicht.
Kann sich hier im Forum jeder seine eigene Meinung darüber bilden, aber sehr gut von dir auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen sind vom Artikel 5 = Meinungsfreiheit, nicht gedeckt, somit setzt Frau Merkel nichts anderes als geltendes Recht durch, der Rest von dir, ist die übliche braune Propaganda!



Geltendes Recht... genau, was war 2015 als Rechtsbruch begangen wurde und unkontrolliert Wirtschaftsmigranten (Illegal) ins Land gelassen wurden ohne Identitäten zu erfassen?

Wieso wird geltendes Recht nicht durchgesetzt bei Abschiebungen in "Sichere Herkunfts staaten"? 

Oder gilt geltendes Recht nur solange dies mit der aktuellen Hypermoral der Regierung konform ist?

Diese Doppelmoral immer.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Er hat bestimmt die Bürgschaft für 2-3 Personen übernommen.



Witzig. remember hat Wörter wie "du", "dein Recht", "eigene Kosten" benutzt, die implizieren natürlich, ich würde die Sache egoistisch betrachten. Aber es seid doch Ihr beide, die bisher die Vereinbarung lediglich aus der eigenen Perspektive betrachten, ohne globale Zusammenhänge oder Hintergründe. 

Der UN geht es mit diesem Pakt nicht um die zwei Migranten in Bad Salzuflen die Sozialhilfe bekommen. Die Vereinbarung handelt darüber, wie in Zukunft mit dem Millionen Migranten global umgegangen werden soll, allgemein eben.

Siehe Millenniumsziele von 2000.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Witzig. remember hat Wörter wie "du", "dein Recht", "eigene Kosten" benutzt, die implizieren natürlich, ich würde die Sache egoistisch betrachten. Aber es seid doch Ihr beide, die bisher die Vereinbarung lediglich aus der eigenen Perspektive betrachten, ohne globale Zusammenhänge oder Hintergründe.
> 
> Der UN geht es mit diesem Pakt nicht um die zwei Migranten in Bad Salzuflen die Sozialhilfe bekommen. Die Vereinbarung handelt darüber, wie in Zukunft mit dem Millionen Migranten global umzugehen, allgemein eben.



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das Entwicklungsländer die den Pakt unterschreiben Ihre Standards an die Industriestaaten anpassen. Die wissen doch selbst das die "Millionen Migranten" in die gelobten Länder wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich bin aufgewachsen mit Vertrieben aus Ostpreußen. Ich rate jedem der jungen Generation einfach mal in Altenheime zu gehen und nach also Vertriebenen Ausschau zu halten und sich ein paar Stunden zu unterhalten. Einfach mal zuhören, was diese Menschen vor der Flucht, auf der Flucht und dann im Westen angekommen, erlebt haben. Und dann kehrt inne und überlegt, wie wir die Welt ein Stück besser machen.

Kriegsflüchtlinge sind die ärmsten Schweine, denen alles genommen wurde, die traumatisches im Krieg und auf der Flucht erlebten. Und wenn man dann das braune Pack hört, könnte man kotzen. Wenn ich sehe, wie viele dieses braunen Packs unser Sozialsystem missbrauchen, müssten man für dieses Völkchen wohl mal wieder zur Läuterung den guten alten Arbeitsdienst einführen und sie sechs Tage die Wochen 12h im Straßenbau schaufeln lassen. Das verändert die Gedankenwelt....


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



> Geltendes Recht... genau, was war 2015 als Rechtsbruch begangen wurde und unkontrolliert Wirtschaftsmigranten (Illegal) ins Land gelassen wurden ohne Identitäten zu erfassen?
> 
> Wieso wird geltendes Recht nicht durchgesetzt bei Abschiebungen in "Sichere Herkunfts staaten"?
> 
> Oder gilt geltendes Recht nur solange dies mit der aktuellen Hypermoral der Regierung konform ist?




Das sind halt wieder die üblichen braunen Fake News!
Es wurde 2015 kein geltendes Recht gebrochen, anscheinend ist euer Lager zu dumm das zu begreifen!
Fluechtlingspolitik: Hat Merkel 2015 die Grenze geoeffnet?  | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de
Der EUGH hat das schon 2017 bestätigt und die Klage der AfD for dem Bundesverfassungsgericht ist anhängig und bis jetzt nicht entschieden insoweit erzählst du völligen Blödsinn!
Nur weil man es ständig auf allen braunen Kanälen heraus schreit, wird es noch lange keine Tatsache, sondern bleibt halt Fake News!

Natürlich wird Recht durchgesetzt, bei der Abschiebung in sichere Herkunftsstaaten, so lange der andere Staat mitspielt und alle anderen gesetzlichen Vorraussetzungen vorhanden sind, auch wieder nur Behauptungen und Fake News, ohne Belege!


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kriegsflüchtlinge sind die ärmsten Schweine, denen alles genommen wurde, die traumatisches im Krieg und auf der Flucht erlebten. Und wenn man dann das braune Pack hört, könnte man kotzen. Wenn ich sehe, wie viele dieses braunen Packs unser Sozialsystem missbrauchen, müssten man für dieses Völkchen wohl mal wieder zur Läuterung den guten alten Arbeitsdienst einführen und sie sechs Tage die Wochen 12h im Straßenbau schaufeln lassen. Das verändert die Gedankenwelt....



Du vergleichst Apfel mit Birnen, die einen sind Europäer, die anderen sind Kulturfremde aus dem Nahen Osten oder Afrika. Mit denen kannst du dich übrigens nicht unterhalten. 

Btw erzähle mir nichts von arbeiten, ich arbeite 12/13 Stunden täglich (Selbstständig). Du verwechselst einfach Ross und Reiter, aber macht ja nichts.  Arbeitsdienst finde ich gut, jeder der Sozialhilfe bekommt, sollte die Gehwege fegen oder sowas.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind halt wieder die üblichen braunen Fake News!
> Es wurde 2015 kein geltendes Recht gebrochen, anscheinend ist euer Lager zu dumm das zu begreifen!
> Fluechtlingspolitik: Hat Merkel 2015 die Grenze geoeffnet?  | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de
> Der EUGH hat das schon 2017 bestätigt und die Klage der AfD for dem Bundesverfassungsgericht ist anhängig und bis jetzt nicht entschieden insoweit erzählst du völligen Blödsinn!
> ...



*gähn* 

-----------------------------
Seit 1993 kein Asylgrundrecht bei Einreise aus sicheren Staaten

Die Judikatur des Bundesverfassungsgerichts hatte zu derart untragbaren Belastungen für Deutschland geführt, daß nach langen Auseinandersetzungen in Abstimmung mit der Europäischen Union das Grundrecht auf das Asylrecht geändert wurde. Absatz 2 Satz 1 des Art. 16 a GG schränkt die Berufung auf das Grundrecht des Absatz 1 und damit den asylrechtlichen Grundrechtsschutz drastisch ein, nämlich:

„Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.“

Diese Änderung des Grundgesetzes, eine Notwendigkeit für Deutschland, hat Wutstürme der Asylrechtsbefürworter ausgelöst. Sie wurde aber vom Bundesverfassungsgericht in ihrer Relevanz, das Grundrecht in den tatbestandlichen Fällen aufzuheben, in der Grundsatzentscheidung vom 14. Mai 1996 anerkannt (BVerfGE 94, 49 ff.). Das Gericht hat in Rn. 166 ausgesprochen:

„Das vom verfassungsändernden Gesetzgeber gewählte Konzept der sicheren Drittstaaten beschränkt den persönlichen Geltungsbereich des in Art. 16 a Abs. 1 GG nach wie vor gewährleisteten Grundrechts auf Asyl. Die Regelung knüpft an den Reiseweg des Ausländers Folgerungen für dessen Schutzbedürftigkeit: Wer aus einem sicheren Drittstaat im Sinne des Art. 16a Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG anreist, bedarf des Schutzes der grundrechtlichen Gewährleistung des Absatzes 1 in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht, weil er in dem Drittstaat Schutz vor politischer Verfolgung hätte finden können. Der Ausschluß vom Asylgrundrecht ist nicht davon abhängig, ob der Ausländer in den Drittstaat zurückgeführt werden kann oder soll. Ein Asylverfahren findet nicht statt. Es entfällt auch das als Vorwirkung eines grundrechtlichen Schutzes gewährleistete vorläufige Bleiberecht. Hieran knüpft Art. 16a Abs. 2 Satz 3 GG die Folge, daß in den Fällen des Satzes 1 aufenthaltsbeendende Maßnahmen unabhängig von einem hiergegen eingelegten Rechtsbehelf vollzogen werden können“.

Der verfassungsändernde Gesetzgeber hat mittels Art. 16 a GG den Fehler des Bundesverfassungsgerichts in der frühen, asylrechtlich problemlosen Zeit, weitgehend wiedergutgemacht und das subjektive Recht auf Asyl für die meisten Asylbewerber aufgehoben. Dem Gericht blieb nichts anders übrig, als das zu akzeptieren. Der Wortlaut der Novellierung ist eindeutig. Wer jedenfalls aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Union einreist, kann sich auf das Asylgrundrecht nicht berufen. Das sind fast alle Asylbewerber, die nach Deutschland anders als mit dem Flugzeug oder mit dem Schiff über die Nordsee oder Ostsee einreisen; denn Deutschland hat außer zur Schweiz nur Grenzen zu Mitgliedstaaten der Union. Die Schweiz ist allemal ein sicherer Drittstaat im Sinne des zitierten Satz 1 von Absatz 2 des Art. 16 a GG. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in der zitierten Leitentscheidung in Rn. 186 klar gestellt:

„Da nach der derzeit geltenden Rechtslage (Art. 16 a Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG und Anlage I zu § 26a AsylVfG) alle an die Bundesrepublik Deutschland angrenzenden Staaten sichere Drittstaaten sind, ist ein auf dem Landweg in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland einreisender Ausländer von der Berufung auf Art. 16 a Abs. 1 GG ausgeschlossen, auch wenn sein Reiseweg nicht im einzelnen bekannt ist“.

Die Einreise aus allen Nachbarstaaten ist somit [highlight]durchgehend illegal[/highlight] und wird nicht durch ein Asylbegehren gerechtfertigt. Sie ist zudem strafbar. Sie geschieht dennoch massenhaft und wird geradezu gefördert.


*Normative Vergewisserung der Sicherheit im Drittstaat*

Weiter erklärt das Gericht in Rn. 190 des Urteils:
„Der Regelungsgehalt des Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG folgt aus dem mit dieser Verfassungsnorm verfolgten Konzept einer normativen Vergewisserung über die Sicherheit im Drittstaat. Die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Gemeinschaften gelten als sicher kraft Entscheidung der Verfassung. Andere Staaten können durch den Gesetzgeber aufgrund der Feststellung, daß in ihnen die Anwendung der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention und der Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention sichergestellt ist, zu sicheren Drittstaaten bestimmt werden (Art. 16 a Abs. 2 Satz 2 GG). Diese normative Vergewisserung bezieht sich darauf, daß der Drittstaat einem Betroffenen, der sein Gebiet als Flüchtling erreicht hat, den nach der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten gebotenen Schutz vor politischer Verfolgung und anderen ihm im Herkunftsstaat drohenden schwerwiegenden Beeinträchtigungen seines Lebens, seiner Gesundheit oder seiner Freiheit gewährt; damit entfällt das Bedürfnis, ihm Schutz in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu bieten. Insoweit ist die Sicherheit des Flüchtlings im Drittstaat generell festgestellt. Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG sieht nicht vor, daß dies im Einzelfall überprüft werden kann. Folgerichtig räumt Satz 3 des Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG den Behörden kraft Verfassungsrechts die Möglichkeit ein, den Flüchtling in den Drittstaat zurückzuschicken, ohne daß die Gerichte dies im einstweiligen Rechtsschutzverfahren verhindern dürfen. Auch ein Vergleich mit Art. 16a Abs. 3 GG macht deutlich, daß eine Prüfung der Sicherheit eines Ausländers im Drittstaat im Einzelfall nicht stattfindet. Gemäß Art. 16a Abs. 3 GG kann der aus einem sicheren Herkunftsstaat kommende Asylbewerber die Vermutung, er werde dort nicht politisch verfolgt, durch individuelles Vorbringen ausräumen. Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG enthält keine vergleichbare Regelung. Das ist auch der Wille des verfassungsändernden Gesetzgebers und der Sinn des Konzepts normativer Vergewisserung; denn dieses soll die Grundlage dafür bieten, den schutzbegehrenden Ausländer im Interesse einer effektiven Lastenverteilung alsbald in den Drittstaat zurückzuführen. Die Frage ist auch im Gesetzgebungsverfahren mehrfach erörtert worden“.

Ähnliches gilt nach Absatz 3 des Art. 16 a GG für Asylbewerber aus einem Drittstaat, für den ein Bundesgesetz bestimmt hat, „daß dort weder politische Verhältnisse noch unmenschliche oder erniedrigende Bestrafung oder Behandlung staatfindet“ (Satz 1). „Es wird vermutet, daß ein Ausländer aus einem solchen Staat nicht verfolgt wird, solange er nicht Tatsachen vorträgt, die die Annahme begründen, daß er entgegen dieser Vermutung politisch verfolgt wird.“ (Satz 2). Die „normative Vergewisserung“, wie das das Bundesverfassungsgericht in dem angeführten Urteil Rn. 190 u.ö. nennt, ist relativiert. Sie läßt dem Bewerber die Möglichkeit, seine politische Verfolgung zu beweisen. Das ist schwer. Die Vermutung spricht gegen sein Asylrecht. Das betrifft die meisten Länder des früheren Jugoslawien.

Wer sich auf das Grundrecht auf Asylrecht nicht berufen kann, muß an der Grenze zurückgewiesen oder aus dem grenznahen Raum zurückgeschoben werden. § 18 Abs. 2 des Asylverfahrensgesetzes stellt das im Sinne des Art. 16 a Abs. 2 S. 1 GG klar:

*Pflicht zur Einreiseverweigerung oder Zurückschiebung*

„(2) Dem Ausländer ist die Einreise zu verweigern, wenn
[highlight]1. er aus einem sicheren Drittstaat (§ 26a) einreist,[/highlight]
2. Anhaltspunkte dafür vorliegen, dass ein anderer Staat auf Grund von Rechtsvorschriften der Europäischen Gemeinschaft oder eines völkerrechtlichen Vertrages für die Durchführung des Asylverfahrens zuständig ist und ein Auf- oder Wiederaufnahmeverfahren eingeleitet wird, oder
3. er eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit bedeutet, weil er in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wegen einer besonders schweren Straftat zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von mindestens drei Jahren rechtskräftig verurteilt worden ist, und seine Ausreise nicht länger als drei Jahre zurückliegt.
(3) Der Ausländer ist zurückzuschieben, wenn er von der Grenzbehörde im grenznahen Raum in unmittelbarem zeitlichem Zusammenhang mit einer unerlaubten Einreise angetroffen wird und die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 2 vorliegen.
(4) Von der Einreiseverweigerung oder Zurückschiebung ist im Falle der Einreise aus einem sicheren Drittstaat (§ 26a) abzusehen, soweit
1. die Bundesrepublik Deutschland auf Grund von Rechtsvorschriften der Europäischen Gemeinschaft oder eines völkerrechtlichen Vertrages mit dem sicheren Drittstaat für die Durchführung eines Asylverfahrens zuständig ist oder
2. das Bundesministerium des Innern es aus völkerrechtlichen oder humanitären Gründen oder zur Wahrung politischer Interessen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland angeordnet hat.
(5) Die Grenzbehörde hat den Ausländer erkennungsdienstlich zu behandeln“.
----------------------

So ich muss jetzt wieder ans Werk, es müssen weiterhin Tetrapacks finanziert werden.

Zum krönenden Abschluss ein Zitat von Andrea Nahles was super auf euch zutrifft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-s6IX4SwXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Die Bundesregierung betonte aber stets, sie habe ihrem Handeln immer das Dublin-III-Abkommen zugrunde gelegt und sich auf das Selbsteintrittsrecht bezogen. Ein Staat kann demnach für einen anderen einspringen, was die verpflichtende Bearbeitung von Asylanträgen angeht. Dieser Rechtsauffassung bestätigte der Europäische Gerichtshof EuGH im Juli 2017.

Aber auch ohne die Ausübung des Selbsteintrittsrechts werde der Mitgliedstaat, in dem der Antrag auf internationalen Schutz gestellt wurde, zuständig (Artikel 3 Absatz 2 Satz 1 Dublin-III-VO), "wenn sich keine Anhaltspunkte für die Zuständigkeit eines anderen Mitgliedstaates feststellen lassen", argumentiert die Regierung. Außerdem finde "ein Zuständigkeitsübergang auf den Mitgliedstaat, in dem sich der Antragsteller aufhält, statt, wenn die Frist zur Stellung eines Aufnahmegesuchs nicht eingehalten wird (Artikel 21 Absatz 1 Satz 3 Dublin-III-VO) oder der Antragsteller nicht innerhalb der vorgesehenen Überstellungsfristen in den zuständigen Mitgliedstaat überstellt wird (Artikel 29 Dublin-III-VO)".

Schon gewußt? EU Recht schlägt in der Regel Staatenrecht, d.h. es ist übergeordnet.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Migrationspakt: Warum es gefaehrlich ist, dass so wenig informiert wird - watson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Apfel mit Birnen


Ich sehe nur Menschen. Das die neuen Nazis anderen Menschen Rechte absprechen wollen, wissen wir. Das ist immer der Anfang hin zu menschenunwürdiger Teilversklavung einer Gesellschaft. Und darum wird gegen die neuen Nazis mit aller Macht und allen erlaubten Mitteln gekämpft. Sie haben in unserer Kultur nichts mehr zu suchen. Es ist ein Geschwür der Menschenfeindlichkeit, unbelehrbar und rassistisch. Oder wie Gabriel es nannte "Pack" und das Wort trifft es gut. Ich erweitere es in der Regel zu "Dreckspack", geht es um die Taten der neuen Nazis. Das sind die faulen Äpfel unserer Gesellschaft.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung betonte aber stets.


Im Rahmen der Genfer Flüchtlingskonventionen, die jedes EU-Mitgliedsland unterschrieben hat, was das Vorgehen von unserer Regierung in jeder Hinsicht legitim. Es ging um kurzfristige humanitäre Hilfe. Aber das braune Pack gröhlt weiter vor sich hin. 
Die Genfer Fluechtlingskonvention - UNHCR DACH


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur Menschen. Das die neuen Nazis anderen Menschen Rechte absprechen wollen, wissen wir. Das ist immer der Anfang hin zu menschenunwürdiger Teilversklavung einer Gesellschaft. Und darum wird gegen die neuen Nazis mit aller Macht und allen erlaubten Mitteln gekämpft. Sie haben in unserer Kultur nichts mehr zu suchen. Es ist ein Geschwür der Menschenfeindlichkeit, unbelehrbar und rassistisch. Oder wie Gabriel es nannte "Pack" und das Wort trifft es gut. Ich erweitere es in der Regel zu "Dreckspack", geht es um die Taten der neuen Nazis.



Die letzten Nationalsozialisten sind bald alle tot. 

Es hat nichts mit Menschenfeindlichkeit zu tun, du siehst das falsch. Ich habe viele ausländische Freunde, mein bester Freund ist sogar aus der Türkei. Bitte verschone mich mit deinen linken Parolen, deine Hetze hat hier nichts zu suchen. 

Und er sieht das genauso, das die unkontrollierte Zuwanderung eine Gefahr für unseren Wohlstand ist. Aber mach dir nichts draus, es ist halt nicht einfach als aufgeweckter Bürger dieses Landes sich gegen die Gehirnwäsche zu wehren. 

Es lebt sich halt leichter direkt mit der Nazi-Keule alle Argumente totzuschlagen.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wenn der Migrationspakt tatsächlich so bindend wäre, wie einige hier tun, dann müssten alle westlichen Länder ihre Abwerbepraxis von Fachkräften aus Ländern der 3. Welt sowie Schwellenländern einstellen. Ich empfehle dazu mal die Lektüre von "Ziel 2: Minimierung nachteiliger Triebkräfte und struktureller Faktoren, die Menschen dazu bewegen, ihre Herkunftsländer zu verlassen" in eben diesen und was dort z.B. unter Punkt e über das verhindern von brain drain geschrieben wird. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Seit 1993 kein Asylgrundrecht bei Einreise aus sicheren Staaten


Vollzitat von einer Webseite und dann nichtmal die Quelle nennen. Aber aus welchen Umfeld das kommt:
Wissensmanufaktur – Psiram
Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider – Wikipedia
Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider – Psiram


> Karl Albrecht Schachtschneider (geb. 11. Juli 1940, Hütten bei Gellin), emeritierter Professor für Öffentliches Recht an der Rechts- und Wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Fakultät der Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg,[1] ist einer der prominentesten EU-Gegner, gern gesehener Rechtsbeistand in nationalsozialistischen und rechtsoffenen, verschwörungstheoretischen Kreisen (siehe unten) und Verfasser vielfältiger Verfassungsbeschwerden, von denen die meisten erfolglos blieben.[2] Auch wenn er öffentlich meist zurückhaltend mit den in seinem Umfeld vertretenen Thesen umgeht, ist er eindeutig als Aktivist der Neuen Rechten und als Verschwörungstheoretiker einzuordnen. Das wird z.B. anhand seiner Antworten in einem 2008 geführten Interview mit Infokrieg.tv deutlich.[3]
> 
> Im März 2018 gab die AfD-nahe Desiderius-Erasmus-Stiftung bekannt, dass sie Schachtschneider in das Kuratorium der Stiftung berufen habe.
> [...]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

**zensiert**



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit Menschenfeindlichkeit zu tun


Aha, wenn neue Nazis also Flüchtlingsheime anstecken und mit offen gezeigter Gewalt und Ablehnung Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, wenn das Erschießen von regulären Kriegsflüchtlingen an den Grenzen gefordert wird und der Ruf nach_ "Absaufen lassen"_ einstimmten gegrölt wird, dann ist das also keine Menschenfeindlichkeit? In welcher Welt lebst Du? 

Eine "Diskussion" mit Rassisten hat keinen Sinn. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Wer nicht selber versteht, warum Rassismus widerwärtig ist, dem kann man es auch nicht erklären. 

Aber egal, die AfD zerlegt sich gerade selber, bürgerliche Protestwähler sind glücklich, wenn Merkel abgewählt wird und werden wieder zu nichtwählerm oder suchen sich andere Nischenparteien. Neue Flüchtlinge sind schon lange kein Problem mehr. Was bleiben wird, ist der harte Kern der neuen Nazis. Um den kümmert sich der Verfassungsschutz, mit neuer Führung vielleicht sogar mal konsequent



*INU-Edit: Bitte, deine Wortwahl!*


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, wenn neue Nazis also Flüchtlingsheime anstecken und mit offen gezeigter Gewalt und Ablehnung Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, wenn das Erschießen von regulären Kriegsflüchtlingen an den Grenzen gefordert wird und der Ruf nach_ "Absaufen lassen"_ einstimmten gegrölt wird, dann ist das also keine Menschenfeindlichkeit? In welcher Welt lebst Du?




Wusstest du das die meisten Flüchtlinge ihre eigenen Heime angezündet haben? Wo lebst du denn?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine "Diskussion" mit Rassisten hat keinen Sinn. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Wer nicht selber versteht, warum Rassismus widerwärtig ist, dem kann man es auch nicht erklären.
> 
> Aber egal, die AfD zerlegt sich gerade selber, bürgerliche Protestwähler sind glüchlich, wenn Merkel abgewählt wird und neue Flüchtlinge sind schon lange kein Problem mehr. Was bleiben wird, ist der harte Kern der neuen Nazis. Um den kümmert sich der Verfassungsschutz, mit neuer Führung vielleicht sogar mal konsequent



Ich hoffe du verstehst überhaupt was das Wort Rassist bedeutet, aber ich denke nicht das du mit deinen selbst auferlegten "Scheuklappen" dazu in der Lage bist.

Stimmt ich bin so froh das die Flüchtlinge keine Probleme mehr bereiten. Ach was war da...vor ein Paar Tagen wurde ein Bewohner unserer Stadt ermordet... von einem "Flüchtling"... naja keine Probleme...okay..


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, wenn neue Nazis also Flüchtlingsheime anstecken und mit offen gezeigter Gewalt und Ablehnung Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, wenn das Erschießen von regulären Kriegsflüchtlingen an den Grenzen gefordert wird und der Ruf nach_ "Absaufen lassen"_ einstimmten gegrölt wird, dann ist das also keine Menschenfeindlichkeit? In welcher Welt lebst Du?


Da war noch mehr: Ruecktritt nach taz/NDR-Enthuellungen: Protokolle eines AfD-Politikers - taz.de


> [...]
> Im  Chat schwärmt er am 13. Oktober 2011, dass man „auf so'ner Springburg  (…) schön ******“ kann. „Hunderte Kinder und deren Familien stehen um  die Hüpfburg herum und gucken“ schreibt er. Und weiter: „Dann wollen die  Kinder alle mitspielen. So´n schönes zehnjähriges Poloch ist sicher  schön eng…“
> 
> Am 16. Februar 2012 schreibt er:  „Dann besaufen wir uns hemmungslos und pissen alles voll. Anschließend  laden wir uns einen Stricher ein, vergewaltigen ihn und essen danach  seine Leiche auf“.
> ...






Basti1988 schrieb:


> Die letzten Nationalsozialisten sind bald alle tot.


Du versuchst jetzt hier nicht ernsthaft Neonazismus abzustreiten?


----------



## Basti1988 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Du versuchst jetzt hier nicht ernsthaft Neonazismus abzustreiten?



Neonazis gibt es leider, das bezweifelt keiner. 

Aber ich habe Nationalsozialisten geschrieben und die sind in der Tat bald alle tot.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe Nationalsozialisten geschrieben und die sind in der Tat bald alle tot.


Solche Leute nennt man Altnazis.


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich unterteile da nicht. Arschloch ist Arschloch...


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Solche Leute nennt man Altnazis.



So gut wie alle Menschen muslimischen glaubens die die Sharia über das Grundgesetz oder eben über jedes rechtstaatliche Gesetz stellen wären dann für dich auch Nazis. Wo ich bei diesem Punkt mit dir auch übereinstimmen würde. Grade aus diesem Grund bin ich dafür das man diese Leute nicht Asyl gewährt. Und schon gar nicht uneingeschränkt.

Hammer-Rede von dem Afrikaner Achille Demagbo (AfD): "Deutschland nicht mit Afrikaner überfluten"
Ein wunderbarer Schwarzafrikaner der deutscher ist als die linken Deutschen. Der würde einen besseren Job machen als die aktuelle Kanzlerin. Ist der schwarze jetzt auch Nazi? Das müsste jetzt linker Rassismus sein!?


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich glaube an karma.

Ein nicht muttersprachler wird sowieso unsere Eltern und uns pflegen, sollte man dort braune Soße ablassen  , dann Beschwerden sich die Mitbewohner und die Pfleger ,dann wird Vertrag gekündigt und können sich mit ihre Sozialhilfe ne andere Heimplatz suchen. 
(Statt mal was in Gesundheit und sozialbereich zutun: Armut durch Pflege, allgemein über Alters/kinderarmut) lieber über Leute die wenig haben ,noch mehr wegzunehmen. 

Alles schon erlebt.
(Beleidungen, Drohung, mit Flasche(glas) beworfen. 
(
P.s bei uns in der Stadt kostet durchschnittlich ein Platz 2400 und wo ich arbeite 3600 , die gesetzliche pflegeleistungen schon abgezogen.

Habe auch schon mal erlebt,das die Heime seit Jahren auf ihr Geld warten 
4 Jahre 100 000 Euro Schaden. Bei einer Person weil seine Bundes Durchschnitt Rente net reicht),und sozialamt net gezahlt hat.

Was glaubt ihr was nächstes passiert.

Dann nehme ich lieber jemanden, der größteil seines eigenanteil selbst bezahlt , dann wird er bevorzugt beim frei werdenden Platz.

Wie wärst mal darüber Gedanken machen? 
Stattdessen Flüchtlinge hier und dort, was anderes haben diese Leute nichts mehr in Kopf.

Diese Themen gab schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise, hat kein sau gejuckt


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn der Migrationspakt tatsächlich so bindend wäre, wie einige hier tun, .....


Wenn er nicht bindend wäre und oder verpflichtend würde das Wort nicht 105 mal in dem Vertrag stehen und alle müssten dem Vertrag zustimmen bzw. unterschreiben. Ausgerechnet die größten Einwanderungsländer der Welt wollen den Vetrag aber nicht. Israel obendrauf ebenfalls nicht. Komisch. Wofor haben die bloß Angst!?!


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht bindend wäre und oder verpflichtend würde das Wort nicht 105 mal in dem Vertrag stehen und alle müssten dem Vertrag zustimmen bzw. unterschreiben. Ausgerechnet die größten Einwanderungsländer der Welt wollen den Vetrag aber nicht. Israel obendrauf ebenfalls nicht. Komisch. Wofor haben die bloß Angst!?!



Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:

"Nr.2, ließ dir doch nochmal Punkt 7 der PDF durch. Den hast du bei der Suche nach dem Wort "verpflichten" wohl übersehen. 

Du sagst, mit einem Vertrag entstehen Rechte und Pflichten, bzw. bei dir  nur Pflichten. Soweit schon korrekt, allerdings leiten sich diese auch  aus dem Vertrag ab und dort steht doch, du hast es selbst verlinkt!,  Schwarz auf Weiß, dass diese Vereinbarung rechtlich nicht bindend ist 

Du kannst mir natürlich auch erklären, warum die 105 "verpflichten" in  der Vereinbarung rechtlich bindend sind, der Punkt 7 in dem dies  aufgehoben wird, es nicht sein soll? Du widersprichst dir "


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Nun, da kann ja ruhig stehen das er nicht rechtlich bindent ist. Na und? Warum pocht man denn dadrauf das er unterschrieben wird. Dann braucht man ihn auch nicht unterschreiben was die einfachere Lösung wäre. Wenn er außerdem nicht bindent ist brauch auch nicht 105 verpflichtend stehen. Steht aber.
Wohl eher sieht es so aus das der Vetrag extra so geschrieben ist das er sich wiederspricht und so alles aussagt was man hören will. Am Ende sind es immernoch Rechtsverdreher die Recht aussprechen und alle sich dran halten müssen.

Man sollte keinem Vetrag trauen den man nicht selbst geschrieben hat.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Nun, da kann ja ruhig stehen das er nicht rechtlich bindent ist. Na und? Warum pocht man denn dadrauf das er unterschrieben wird. Dann braucht man ihn auch nicht unterschreiben was die einfachere Lösung wäre. Wenn er außerdem nicht bindent ist brauch auch nicht 105 verpflichtend stehen. Steht aber.
> Wohl eher sieht es so aus das der Vetrag extra so geschrieben ist das er sich wiederspricht und so alles aussagt was man hören will. Am Ende sind es immernoch Rechtsverdreher die Recht aussprechen und alle sich dran halten müssen.
> 
> Man sollte keinem Vetrag trauen den man nicht selbst geschrieben hat.



Also Punkt 7 ist irrelevant, aber überall wo das Wort "verpflichten" steht, ist in Stein gemeiselt und bedeutet, es wird Sanktionen bei nichteinhaltung geben, okay  Nennt sich glaube ich selektive Wahrnehmung. 

Jeder Vertrag verpflichtet jemanden zu irgendetwas, was nicht bedeutet, dass bei Nichterfüllung automatisch Sanktionen drohen. Die werden doch klar ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Die letzten Nationalsozialisten sind bald alle tot.




Klar. Und Demokraten gibt es seit Jahrtausenden nicht mehr.



remember5 schrieb:


> So gut wie alle Menschen muslimischen glaubens die die Sharia über das Grundgesetz oder eben über jedes rechtstaatliche Gesetz stellen wären dann für dich auch Nazis. Wo ich bei diesem Punkt mit dir auch übereinstimmen würde. Grade aus diesem Grund bin ich dafür das man diese Leute nicht Asyl gewährt. Und schon gar nicht uneingeschränkt.
> 
> Hammer-Rede von dem Afrikaner Achille Demagbo (AfD): "Deutschland nicht mit Afrikaner überfluten"
> Ein wunderbarer Schwarzafrikaner der deutscher ist als die linken Deutschen. Der würde einen besseren Job machen als die aktuelle Kanzlerin. Ist der schwarze jetzt auch Nazi? Das müsste jetzt linker Rassismus sein!?



Nö, dass sind religiöse Extremisten.  Aber keine Nazis, dazu fehlt denen Einiges.

Und klar können auch Schwarze Rassisten sein. Witzig, dass man ihn als positives Beispiel heranzieht. Wäre er in einer anderen Partei wäre er doch für die Rechten der Wohlstandsflüchtling, der nicht mal richtig Deutsch spricht, obwohl er schon seit 15 Jahren hier lebt.


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ein Punkt relativiert nicht 105 Wörter die das Gegenteil sagen. Hier merkt man das der Vetrag Schei$$e ist. Keiner würde den unterschreiben außer Politiker denen es ohnehin Schei$$egal ist was dannach passiert. 
Bei Nichterfüllung wird auf alle Fälle sanktioniert. Das ist so sicher wie das Beten bei den Moslems.

Politiker müssen ja nicht für den angerichtetten Schaden haften. Ich sehe nicht das für Merkels rechtswidrigen Grenzöffnung sie ins Gefängnis muss. Das ganze war auch nur machbar weil die anderen Parteien da mitgemacht haben. Keiner hat sich dagegen gestellt.

Wenn man Deutschland diffamiert - Ex-Landrat stiehlt Merkel mit Warn-Rede die Show
Eine gute Rede von einem CDUler der noch nicht hirntot ist.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Man sollte keinem Vetrag trauen den man nicht selbst geschrieben hat.


Welcher Kalauer kommt als nächstes? Man sollte kein Gesetze befolgen, die man nicht selbst geschrieben hat?


----------



## JePe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Was sagen eigentlich Juristen zum Pakt?

Aber hey. Was wissen die schon.


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Welcher Kalauer kommt als nächstes? Man sollte kein Gesetze befolgen, die man nicht selbst geschrieben hat?



Du meist so wie die Politiker??? Dieses Recht zum Schei$$se bauen bleibt nur denen vorbehalten. Wo kämen wir den hin wenn Gesetze für alle gleich gelten müssten!?



JePe schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich Juristen zum Pakt?
> 
> Aber hey. Was wissen die schon.



Was werden wohl die gleichgeschalteten Juristen wohl sagen. Ich weiss es jetzt schon was die sagen und tun werden. Durchwinken werden die es. Ist doch jetzt schon klar. Diese Frage brauch gar nicht gestellt werden. Welcher Jurist gefährdet seine Karriere wenn er doch von Steuergelder allimentiert wird!? Die Medien tun ihr übriges. Sie werden sofort auf die gehezt die auch nur an hauch an Kritik äußern.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hm und bei DEN Begriffen jammert man über die Nazikeule.


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Sorry, hab wohl vergessen beim Wahrheitsministerium nachzufragen welche Wörter ich benutzen darf. Und du versuchst mich in die rechte Ecke zu stellen!? Wohl eher bist du hier rechts. Jeder der einem anderen verbietet egal was nicht zu sagen ist für eine Meinungsdiktatur und zeigt sein wahres Gesicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wo hab ich dir was verboten? Hast noch ein paar Unterstellungen?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil da ganz oft "wir verpflichten uns" steht.
> Wenn keiner dazu verpflichtet ist, dann schreibt man das nicht.
> Deine Aussagen sind dabei nicht zu verstehen.
> "Hey da steht zwar ueber 40 mal wir verplfichten uns, aber es ist nicht verpflichtend"



Ja. Sowas wird gerne hingeschrieben.
Es gibt auch die Selbstverpflichtung der Industrie. Da die aber eben freiwillig ist, interessiert sich die Industrie nicht dafür.
Da kannst du dann auch 100x "verpflichtend" hintexten. Es ist egal, da es eben nicht bindend ist.
Und noch mal -- was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?



remember5 schrieb:


> Bei Nichterfüllung wird auf alle Fälle sanktioniert.



Wo steht das denn?


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm und bei DEN Begriffen jammert man über die Nazikeule.


Hier stehts doch ganz deutlich. Bei *DEN Begriffen*. Welche "Begriffe" sind genau politisch nicht korrekt?!?

Hier gehts zum unterzeichnen der UN-Petition des deutschen Bundestages um gegen den Migrationswahnsinn abzustimmen. Ob das hilft bezweifle ich stark. Aber probieren kann man es ja.
Petitionen: Verwendung von Cookies nicht aktiviert
Es sind grade jetzt 49336 gegen den Migrationspakt. Bin mal gespannt ob noch Betrogen wird bei der auszählung. Kriminelle Energie ist ja genug vorhanden bei den Regierenden.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Starke Begründung. 
Die besteht nur aus Angstmacherei und Behauptungen.


----------



## JePe (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Was werden wohl die gleichgeschalteten Juristen wohl sagen. Ich weiss es jetzt schon was die sagen und tun werden. Durchwinken werden die es. Ist doch jetzt schon klar. Diese Frage brauch gar nicht gestellt werden. Welcher Jurist gefährdet seine Karriere wenn er doch von Steuergelder allimentiert wird!? Die Medien tun ihr übriges. Sie werden sofort auf die gehezt die auch nur an hauch an Kritik äußern.



A.: 2 plus 2 ist 4.
B.: Nein, 5!
A.: Nein, 4. Schau doch mal ins Mathematikbuch!
B.: Wozu? Was sollen die gleichgeschalteten, steuergeldalimentierten Mathematikbuchautoren anderes schreiben? Luegen, lauter Luegen!

Ich habe es gelegentlich schon angemerkt - fuer eine Diskussion, die den Namen verdient, braucht es ein paar unabdingbare Zutaten. Dazu gehoert, dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer in der Lage sind zu erkennen und willens zu akzeptieren, wenn sie sich im Unrecht befinden. Mindestens eins der Kriterien erfuellst Du nicht. That said: ab auf die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn?


Im Pakt wird das Wort "recht" 234 mal wiederholt. Wenn also mit dem Pakt den Migranten Rechte gegeben werden könnte diese auch eingefordert werden rechtlich weil man sich ja dazu verpflichtet hat vertraglich. Selbstverständlich kann dann auch sanktioniert werden. Meinste einer von denen will zurück in seine Armut woher er gekommen ist. Die werden solange klagen bis sie hier bleiben auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. Die Klagen der Millionen Migranten dauert Jahre und Jahrzehnte. Never gehen die zurück.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelegentlich schon angemerkt - fuer eine Diskussion, die den Namen verdient, braucht es ein paar unabdingbare Zutaten. Dazu gehoert, dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer in der Lage sind zu erkennen und willens zu akzeptieren, wenn sie sich im Unrecht befinden. Mindestens eins der Kriterien erfuellst Du nicht. That said: ab auf die Ignore-Liste.



Deine Meinung teile ich. Aber Linke wollen gar nicht erkennen wenn sie im Unrecht sind. Dabei ist es so einfach. 
Alles was mit Zwang durchgesetzt wird *IST Unrecht*. Ich frage die Menschen was sie wollen. Also kann ich gar nicht gemeint sein. Ich deute ja auch immer hin das wenn die Regierung es gut meint mit den deutschen Bürgern dann würde sie doch fragen. Man will doch das Beste für die eigene Bevölkerung. Aber stattdessen wird immer zu irgendwas gezwungen per Gesetz und die Kosten für alles trägt natürlich der Steuerzahler ob er will oder nicht.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Hier stehts doch ganz deutlich. Bei *DEN Begriffen*. Welche "Begriffe" sind genau politisch nicht korrekt?!?


Er kritisiert die von dir verwendeten Begriffe. Das ist Meinungsfreiheit in Reinform, auf die du dich so gerne berufst aber dann anscheinend doch nicht abkannst.

PS: xkcd: Free Speech


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Alles was mit Zwang durchgesetzt wird ist Unrecht? Dann wäre sogar das Forum hier Unrecht denn die Regeln werden bei Bruch mit Zwang durchgesetzt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



> Alles was mit Zwang durchgesetzt wird IST Unrecht.



Das ist Schizophren!
Ohne Zwang durch Gesetze oder Regeln gebe es keine Zivilisation und schon gar kein Gemeinwesen!
Damit erübrigt sich jede Diskussion!

Im übrigen sind alle die Volksvertreter die Gesetze beschließen, mit demohratischer Mehrheit gewählt worden, insoweit wurde natürlich die Bevölkerung gefragt.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Mich erinnert der immer mehr an eine deutsche Version von Tea Bagger,  mit ihrer kruden ideologischen Mischung aus 'merica First, keine Steuern aber dicke Streitkräfte, "Moslems raus!", Sozialversicherung = Sozialismus, etc.


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

In jeder menschlichen Gesellschaftsform der letzten tausenden von Jahren, beginnend bei einem Stamm, gab es Regeln und Gesetze, die auch mit Zwang durchgesetzt wurden.
So ein Unsinn ist doch gar nicht diskussionswürdig, !


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Zwang ist bei Verbrechern gerechtfertigt sonst könnte man sie nicht einknasten. Sind deutsche Bürger verbrecher das man ihnen Armutsmigraten aufzwingt für sie die nächsten Jahrzehnte zu bezahlen.
Ihr wisst sehr wohl worum es geht aber ihr wollt nur nicht von eurem linken kaputten Weltbild ablassen.
Logische und Vernünftige Argumente habt ihr keine warum Deuschland das Sozialamt für die ganze Welt spielen soll. Das das nicht gut geht ist jetzt schon absehbar. Der Migrationspakt öffnet die Grenzen für die ganze Welt und jeder Kriminelle und Terrorist etc. Die deutsche Bundesregierung hat nix besseres zu tun diese Art Leute den Deutschen aufzuzwingen. Selbstverständlich wird kein Bürger gefragt. Nichtmal von einem einzigen holt man sich ne Einwilligung. Auf dem Bundestag steht *Dem Deutschen Volke*. Sollte umbenannt werden in *Gegen dem deutsche Volk*. Dann wirds auch passen.
Wenns das Internet nicht gäbe wäre das nichtmal erwähnt worden das sowas gemacht wird. Ohne die AFD würde es im deutschen Bundestag auch nicht zur Debatte stehen.

Das ihr persönlich für die Migration seit ist OK. Hab damit auch kein Problem. Das aber alle deutschen eure Meinung haben sollen und alle kollektiv für die bezahlen sollen für die nächsten Jahrzehnte ist definitiv nicht OK. 
Nehmt doch auf eure Kosten welche auf ihr Maulhelden. Es gibt auch noch genug Auswahl für euch Salonbolschewisten. Traut euch. Große Töne spucken kann jeder von euch.

Es gibt genug Türken die in zweiter und dritter Generation kein vernünftiges Deutsch können und ihr wollt totale Analphabeten zu Millionen hier haben. Die auch noch radikal religiös sind und nur Schei$$e im Kopf haben.

Es gab vor diesem Irrsinn keine Massenvergewaltigungen an Sylvster und überhaupt das die Zeitungen gefüllt waren und die Polizei teilweise dem Irrsinn nicht nachkam. Es gab auch keine Terroranschläge auf Weihnachtsmärkte und Polizei auf den Straßen mit Videoüberwachung und Maschienenpistolen. Es gab keine Bekloppte mit Messer in der Hand die Passanten abgestochen haben so aus Lust oder mit Pistolen die umsich geschossen haben. 
Geht mal paar Tage in diese Länder aus denen die kommen. Haltet ihr ohnehin nicht lange aus ihr übertolerenaten Tastaturhelden.

ps. Eure feuchten Träume mit den bereichenden Analphabeten und Terroristen wird sowieso realität. Ihr glaubt doch nicht das diese kriminelle Bundesregierung den Vertrag nicht unterschreibt? Daruf könnt ihr ein Allahu Akbar lassen.
Dank solchen linken wie euch in Foren ist die ganze Bevölkerung sowieso auf Refugees Welcome getrimmt. Die können gar nicht mehr umdenken. Die gesellschaftliche Rechnung wird aber kommen. Die Realität holt alle Realitätverweigerer immer ein. Da helfen auch keine Drogen mehr um die realität zu vergessen. Dazu braucht man sich nur in den größeren Städten an zB Bahnhöfen angucken was sich da für Leute rumlungern. Die Polizei kommt dem gar nicht hinterher. Zumal die eh schnell wieder draußen sind. Vieleicht unterhaltet ihr euch mal mit denen wie die Realität so aussieht mittlerweile in Deutschland. Die können euch sicher mehr tolle Storys erzählen.

So gut wie jeden Tag passiert ja irgendwas. Hier nur ein Beispiel. Einzefall natürlich.
Wittenburg: Rentner wird Kehle durchtrennt - Helfer sieht ueber Babyphone zu - FOCUS Online


> Im Raum Zwickau sei die Tochter des Opfers in der Flüchtlingshilfe aktiv. Sie habe dem jungen Mann den Job bei ihrem Vater vermittelt.


Beispiel eines Gutmenschen.


> Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Innenminister Lorenz Caffier (CDU) reagierte erschüttert auf die Tat von Wittenburg. Er warnte davor, die Tat für politische Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren und sie dafür zu missbrauchen, zu Hass und Gewalt aufzurufen.


Ist schon blöd wenn die Migraten nicht so lieb mitmachen wie es gerne die Politik will. Der CDU Politiker hat auch nix besseres zu tun als vor Missbrauch und Instrumentalisierung der Tat zu warnen anstatt die Grenzen dicht zu machen und die deutschen Bürger zu schützen. Hier merkt man auf welchen Planeten die Poltiker leben. Völlige Realitätsstörung.
Hier merkt man auch das die Migranten ihm wichtiger sind als die Steuerzahler obwohl man die auch braucht für die Allimentierung. Aber gibts ja noch genug die per Zwang ausgenommen werden können damit man gut leben kann und dumme Entscheidungen treffen kann.
Den CDUler würde ich persönlich seines Amtes entheben und über Afganistan abwerfen sammt seinem neuen Freund dem Kehlerschlitzer.


----------



## Poulton (23. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Wenns das Internet nicht gäbe


Mittlerweile bin ich dafür, dass das Handynetz für ein Jahr weltweit abgestellt und das Internet auf Akustikkoppler-Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





remember5 schrieb:


> Das ihr persönlich für die Migration seit ist OK. Hab damit auch kein Problem. Das aber alle deutschen eure Meinung haben sollen und alle kollektiv für die bezahlen sollen für die nächsten Jahrzehnte ist definitiv nicht OK.


Du bist weder "das Volk", noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Mehrheit aller Wahlberechtigten. Du bist eine Einzelperson.



> Es gibt genug Türken die in zweiter und dritter Generation kein vernünftiges Deutsch können und ihr wollt totale Analphabeten zu Millionen hier haben. Die auch noch radikal religiös sind und nur Schei$$e im Kopf haben.


Nur um das Weltbild dieser Person festzuhalten. Nicht nur, dass wie von Geisterhand und auf einem Schlag Millionen hierherkommen, nein, die sind auch alle noch, O-Ton, "_radikal religiös_" sowie "_nur Schei$$e im Kopf_".

Und da es an der Stelle passt: Eight stages of genocide - Wikipedia



> Es gab vor diesem Irrsinn keine Massenvergewaltigungen an Sylvster und überhaupt das die Zeitungen gefüllt waren und die Polizei teilweise dem Irrsinn nicht nachkam. Es gab auch keine Terroranschläge auf Weihnachtsmärkte und Polizei auf den Straßen mit Videoüberwachung und Maschienenpistolen. Es gab keine Bekloppte mit Messer in der Hand die Passanten abgestochen haben so aus Lust oder mit Pistolen die umsich geschossen haben.


Gundolf Köhler/Oktoberfestanschlag, NSU, sächsische Wehrsportgruppen, Anschlag in München 2016, Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt, Patrick Wieschke, Niels Högel ...



> Geht mal paar Tage in diese Länder aus denen die kommen.


Die von dir so verschriene Linke, hat mit Freiwilligen in den Reihen der YPG mehr zum Kampf gegen den IS und radikalen Islam beigetragen, als alle Marktschreier von Rechtsaußen zusammen. 



> Den CDUler würde ich persönlich seines Amtes entheben und über  Afganistan abwerfen sammt seinem neuen Freund dem  Kehlerschlitzer.


Wurdest du auf Facebook oder irgendeiner anderen Social Media Seite gebannt, dass du hier jetzt mit einem deiner Multiaccounts rumpöbelst?


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Im Pakt wird das Wort "recht" 234 mal wiederholt. Wenn also mit dem Pakt den Migranten Rechte gegeben werden könnte diese auch eingefordert werden rechtlich weil man sich ja dazu verpflichtet hat vertraglich. Selbstverständlich kann dann auch sanktioniert werden. Meinste einer von denen will zurück in seine Armut woher er gekommen ist. Die werden solange klagen bis sie hier bleiben auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. Die Klagen der Millionen Migranten dauert Jahre und Jahrzehnte. Never gehen die zurück.



Hast du eigentlich vor den Pakt auch noch einmal zusammenhängend zu lesen oder belässt du es bei dem Zählen der Wörter "verpflichten" und "recht", unterstelle ich dir jetzt einfach mal. Ich gebe zu, ich habe ihn bisher auch nicht durchgelesen, lediglich überflogen, was allerdings bisher gereicht hat um deine wackligen Argumentationen zu widerlegen. Ich wäre persönlich aber bereit ihn einmal komplett zu lesen, wenn du es auch machst, denn eigentlich muss man ja erstmal wissen worum es geht, wenn man über ein Blatt Papier diskutiert.


----------



## remember5 (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich dafür, dass das Handynetz für ein Jahr weltweit abgestellt und das Internet auf Akustikkoppler-Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Typisch für Sozialisten eben. Infos abstellen und nur noch beim Staat die Schei%%e konsumieren. Hatten wir bei den Nazis und in der DDR. Sozialisten eben.




> Du bist weder "das Volk", noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Mehrheit aller Wahlberechtigten. Du bist eine Einzelperson.


Millionen von Einzelpersonen aber "wir" sind das Volk. Der Wiederspruch des Staates. Alle sind das Volk, alle haben die Macht und in wirklichkeit haben sie nix zu sagen. Und sagen sie mal was dann werden sie in die rechte Ecke gedrückt. JAJA.



> Nur um das Weltbild dieser Person festzuhalten. Nicht nur, dass wie von Geisterhand und auf einem Schlag Millionen hierherkommen, nein, die sind auch alle noch, O-Ton, "_radikal religiös_" sowie "_nur Schei$$e im Kopf_".


Die mehrheit der Bürger sehen das auch so. Außer Sozialisten wie du. Nicht umsonst bekommen die Altparteien weniger Zuspruch.



> Gundolf Köhler/Oktoberfestanschlag, NSU, sächsische Wehrsportgruppen, Anschlag in München 2016, Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt, Patrick Wieschke, Niels Högel ...




Hatten wir alles. Die betonung liegt auf "hatten. Nur weils das eine gab heisst es nicht das es legitim ist  das es das andere geben darf. Das ist eine neue zusätzliche Schei$$e. Mehr von Schei$$e braucht man nicht. Das Verbrechen der einen rechtfertigen keinen neuen Verbrecher.



> Die von dir so verschriene Linke, hat mit Freiwilligen in den Reihen der YPG mehr zum Kampf gegen den IS und radikalen Islam beigetragen, als alle Marktschreier von Rechtsaußen zusammen.



Ich prangere alle Sozialisten an. Nicht nur die Linken. Damit wollte ich dich persönlich ansprechen und das ist mir gelungen denn du distanzierst dich nicht davon. Dein hirngespinnst links rechts Denken kannste dir sparen, genaußo Begriffe wie "Rechtsaußen" Linke und rechte sind Sozialisten.
Das du den Markt nicht kapierst zeigt schon dein sozialistisches denken. Die Linken haben zu nix beigetragen, sie sind das Problem. Siehe auch die faschisten von der Antifa. Ihr benehmen ist wie von der SS.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich vor den Pakt auch noch einmal zusammenhängend zu lesen oder belässt du es bei dem Zählen der Wörter "verpflichten" und "recht", unterstelle ich dir jetzt einfach mal. Ich gebe zu, ich habe ihn bisher auch nicht durchgelesen, lediglich überflogen, was allerdings bisher gereicht hat um deine wackligen Argumentationen zu widerlegen. Ich wäre persönlich aber bereit ihn einmal komplett zu lesen, wenn du es auch machst, denn eigentlich muss man ja erstmal wissen worum es geht, wenn man über ein Blatt Papier diskutiert.



Das solltest du die Politiker fragen die dafür sind. Das sind die jenigen das die Bürger in die Schei$$e reiten und die Bürger sind es die alles ausbaden müssen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wer von Geschichte keine Ahnung hat. Er meint wohl die SA und selbst das ist arger Geschichtsrevisionismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich dafür, dass das Handynetz für ein Jahr weltweit abgestellt und das Internet auf Akustikkoppler-Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird.


Die Intention ist sinnvoll, wir müssen aber scheinbar damit leben, das weite Teile den Bevölkerung nicht in der Lage sind Lügen und Stumpfsinn von sinnvollen Informationen zu unterscheiden. Eine Informationsgesellschaft gibt es für 5-10% der Menschen, der Rest gleitet immer mehr in die Desinformationsgesellschaft.

Das war es dann mittelfristig mit der Demokratie, wenn man nicht massiv mit Bildung gegensteuert. Problem dabei ist, dass sich gerade unsere Lehrer mit hoher Quote an Globulischluckern längst in einem wissenschaftsfreien Raum befinden.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wer von Geschichte keine Ahnung hat.


Gezielte Desinformation trägt ihre Früchte
Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man kann nur noch Kotzen....


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das mein ich noch nicht mal.


----------



## Poulton (24. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> die mehrheit der Bürger sehen das auch so.


lol.  Dann mal her mit den repräsentativen Umfragen die zeigen, dass die  Mehrheit der Bürger alle Flüchtlinge für "radikal religiös" und "nur  ********" im kopf" hält.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Intention ist sinnvoll,


Zugegeben:  3 bis 4 Tage würden schon ausreichen. Schon allein  um zu sehen, was sich für Zombies auf den Straßen rumtreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gezielte Desinformation trägt ihre Früchte


Bei remember5 geht es in Richtung Alex Jones/Infowars, Recentr/Alexander Benesch, Oliver Janisch ...

Die Besten der Besten der Besten der Besten der Truther-"Bewegung" also.


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Intention ist sinnvoll, wir müssen aber scheinbar damit leben, das weite Teile den Bevölkerung nicht in der Lage sind Lügen und Stumpfsinn von sinnvollen Informationen zu unterscheiden. Eine Informationsgesellschaft gibt es für 5-10% der Menschen, der Rest gleitet immer mehr in die Desinformationsgesellschaft.



Belegen welche demagogische Studien?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war es dann mittelfristig mit der Demokratie, wenn man nicht massiv mit Bildung gegensteuert. Problem dabei ist, dass sich gerade unsere Lehrer mit hoher Quote an Globulischluckern längst in einem wissenschaftsfreien Raum befinden.



Bitte! Von welchen Schweinen werden solche rhetorischen Perlen ausgeschissen? Wo wird so geredet? Am faschistischen Stammtisch?
Und vor allen Dingen. Welcher denkende Mensch verinnerlicht so einen Humbug?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gezielte Desinformation trägt ihre Früchte
> Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Man kann nur noch Kotzen....



Ein Artikel von 2012! Mit der Kern Aussage von: links-gut, rechts-schlecht!

Sowas ziehst Du heute hinterm Ofen vor um Deine faschistoiden Ausbrüche zu legitimieren?

Gehörst Du also zu den 5-10 % der Erlesenen?


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Naja, Linke die Verteidiger der Demokratie. 

Für Linke ist die Demokratie nur Steigbügelhalter zur Einführung von Sozialismus und darauf folgend schlimmerem.


----------



## Seeefe (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Das solltest du die Politiker fragen die dafür sind. Das sind die jenigen das die Bürger in die Schei$$e reiten und die Bürger sind es die alles ausbaden müssen.



Ich nehme das jetzt mal mal als Nein auf, Wörter zählen war wohl wichtiger.


----------



## Basti1988 (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, Linke die Verteidiger der Demokratie.
> 
> Für Linke ist die Demokratie nur Steigbügelhalter zur Einführung von Sozialismus und darauf folgend schlimmerem.



Wie toll der Sozialismus ist sehen wir ja an Venezuela. 

Gab es irgendein Land wo der Sozialismus nicht gescheitert ist?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Gehörst Du also zu den 5-10 % der Erlesenen?



Hier gehören so einige zu den Erlesenen.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Gab es irgendein Land wo der Sozialismus nicht gescheitert ist?



Ja, Lummerland.
Sozialismus mit König...


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Gab es irgendein Land wo der Sozialismus nicht gescheitert ist?



gibt es ein Land, wo der Kapitalismus scheitert?
Klar, praktisch überall auf der Welt.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, Linke die Verteidiger der Demokratie.
> 
> Für Linke ist die Demokratie nur Steigbügelhalter zur Einführung von Sozialismus und darauf folgend schlimmerem.



Viele die in der Pflege arbeiten wählen links(mitte) was erlauben die sich! 

Ironie


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Gab es irgendein Land wo der Sozialismus nicht gescheitert ist?


Die Frage ist wohl eher, von welchem Sozialismus man redet. Der real existierende Sozialismus des Ostblocks ist gescheitert. Die sozialistische Marktwirtschaft von China und Vietnam ist nicht gescheitert, aber auch nicht wirklich erstrebenswert. 
Ansonsten gäbe es noch den demokratischen Sozialismus. Nur hat das weder den USA, siehe Chile 1973, noch der UdSSR, siehe Niederschlagung des Prager Frühling, gepasst.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Gehörst Du also zu den 5-10 % der Erlesenen?





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-1RnTm31ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"The chosen few, look up to the sky 

                  The chosen few, waiting for the sign

             The chosen few, still children of the grave

                                    Satan's Slaves... "​


----------



## remember5 (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wenn man denkt es ist noch nicht schlimm genug, wird man immer wieder eines besseren belehrt.
Berlin: Polizeischueler muessen nun erst mal Deutsch lernen - WELT
Vieleicht werden die Islamis aus den Araber Großfamilienclans auch bei der Polizei anheuern. Das schafft natürlich mehr sicherheitsgefühl. Wundert tut mich eh nix mehr. Kriminelle Organisationen die alles mit Zwang durchsetzen ziehen nunmal Kriminelle an 
ABGRÜNDE! Polizeischüler in Berlin sprechen kaum Deutsch? Dazu das entsprechende Kommentar vom Ex-Polizisten Tim Kellner.
Das Ganze erinnert an Honecker. "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Umvolkung zu betreiben". Würde er noch leben, würde er es so oder änlich so sagen.

@Tilfred
Ich glaube die Blauäugigen können mit dem Video eh nix anfangen. Das geht schon viel zu tief in die Materie.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> @Tilfred
> Ich glaube die Blauäugigen können mit dem Video eh nix anfangen. Das geht schon viel zu tief in die Materie.



Ich bin nur beruhigt daß unseren Sklavenhaltern das selbe Schicksal wie jedem Menschen zugeteilt wird. 

Niemand entkommt aus dem Boot in das sie die ach so Gescheiten gerne Löcher bohren als hätten sie ein zweites!

Es gibt keines!


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Umvolkung? Was soll das sein? Das die Hälfte meiner Familie Migrationshintergrund hat?


----------



## Poulton (26. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Einen Duktus haben, der so eins zu eins auch von irgendwelchen Nazis und Rechtsextremen kommt, aber rechts oder gar rechtsextrem will man natürlich nicht sein. Das ist natürlich eine boshafte Unterstellung und überhaupt, alles Sozialisten und rechts und links sind nicht existent.  
Und als Kronzeuge für den eigenen Verschwörungsscheiss, hält ein wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung und Freiheitsberaubung rechtskräftig verurteilter ehemaliger Polizeibeamter her, der sich im Rockermileu rumtreibt.


----------



## remember5 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin nur beruhigt daß unseren Sklavenhaltern das selbe Schicksal wie jedem Menschen zugeteilt wird.
> Niemand entkommt aus dem Boot in das sie die ach so Gescheiten gerne Löcher bohren als hätten sie ein zweites!
> Es gibt keines!


Es findet sich halt immer nützliche Idioten und/oder Geisteskranke die ihr Volk/Bürger verraten und verkaufen. Sozialistische Länder sind das Paradebeispiel dafür und in den "Demokratien" sieht man immer mehr das selbe Bild. Aber genau das ist sogar Positiv. Dann merken es immer mehr Mensch. Wobei manche merken gar nix. Entweder sind Drogen/Medikamente im Spiel, wissentliche absolute Untergebenheit oder totale Ignoranz. Anders nicht zuerklären wie man am eigenen Ast sägen kann.

@Poulton
Wenn man kein Inhalt und Argumente hat kommt die Nazikeule 
YouTube

ps. Du hast vergessen für deine Verblödungsseite Psiram Werbung zu machen. Bin echt enttäuscht von dir.
Sehe grade das die sogar ein Forum haben. Frage mich wozu man das benötigt. Da kann man auch Merkels-StaatsTV gucken. Da erfahre ich das selbe. Eigentlich braucht man gar kein Psiram. Vollkommen unnötig. Alle was Psiram schreibt gibts doch schon im TV. Verschwörungstheoretiker und Nazi bezeichnungen gibts im Mainstream mehr als genug. Besonders wenn man den Grünen und der SPD zuhört. Die kennen nix anderes.

Argumente für die Migration von Armutsmigranten haste nämlich auch keine deshalb kommt nur Offtopicschei$$ von dir.
Zähl doch mal Argumente auf warum Deutschland die Grenzen nicht schließen soll und warum Kriminelle druchgefüttert werden sollen von den Steuerzahlern für mindestens die nächsten 10-20Jahre. Wir reden auch von uneingeschräkt etllichen Millionen. Mit den UN-MIgrationspakt darf quasie die ganze Welt rein. Nicht nur nur die Kriminellen ausm Islam. Man darf alle 3Welt-Länder dazu zählen die definitiv als erste hierher wollen. Demokratisch wäre es wenn die Migrationsbefürworter die alle durchfüttern  Das wäre auch fair. Der Gastgeber muss auch für alles aufkommen. Wenn zu mir Freunde kommen die ich eingeladen habe dann werden die auch nicht vom Nachbarn zu essen bekommen. Vom rest ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und als Kronzeuge für den eigenen Verschwörungsscheiss, hält ein wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung und Freiheitsberaubung rechtskräftig verurteilter ehemaliger Polizeibeamter her, der sich im Rockermileu rumtreibt.



Womit er sich in guter Gesellschaft von anderen bekannten Verbrechern befände. Wie zum Beispiel Uli Hoeneß, der wesentlich mehr auf dem Kerbholz hat und viel länger sitzen müßte!

Und wieso darf Jemand der so einen Background hat nicht seine Meinung äußern? Andere sitzen sogar in Aufsichtsräten!


----------



## Verminaard (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Um wenigstens bisschen beim Thema zu bleiben: ARD: Als haette das Aussenministerium die Regie uebernommen

Lass ich hier mal kommentarlos stehen.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wieder mal ein Wischi-Waschi Urteil.... Kulturbereichung von seiner besten Seite: Gruppenvergewaltigung in Essen: „Wenn es um Sex geht, gehe ich ueber Leichen“ - WELT

Solche Schlagzeilen werden wir wohl häufiger lesen wenn der Migrationspakt kommt.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Der Mirgationspakt hat damit nicht viel zu tun.
Im gerade verlinkten Beispiel von dir, Basti1988 kommen die Täter aus der Sinti/Roma Ecke.
Diese wiederum kommen primär aus Rumänien, einem EU Mitglied.
Du sprichst zu erwartende Täter aus Drittländer an.
Da muss man den kurzen Vorstoß von Herrn Merz beachten. 
Er hat zwar sehr schnell zurückgerudert, dennoch ist der Zweifel am Grundrecht auf Asyl, welches wir in D. haben (im Unterschied zu allen anderen Ländern auf der Erde), in sehr konservativen Kreisen in der Union bereits angekommen.
Hier sehe ich in Zukunft den größten Hebel, hier muss dringend nachreguliert werden.
Dann kann man bedenkenlos den Migrationspakt als rechtlich nicht bindende Vereinbarung unterschreiben, vorher allerdings nicht.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Mirgationspakt hat damit nicht viel zu tun.
> Im gerade verlinkten Beispiel von dir, Basti1988 kommen die Täter aus der Sinti/Roma Ecke.
> Diese wiederum kommen primär aus Rumänien, einem EU Mitglied.
> Du sprichst zu erwartende Täter aus Drittländer an.
> ...



Ist doch egal hauptsache man kann über Asylanten / Kriegsflüchtlinge hetzen.
Ob die in dem Fall nun Schuld waren oder nicht ist doch den Jungs wurscht.
Ein par User werden es schon glauben und die News nicht lesen und dann mit hetzen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Solche Schlagzeilen werden wir wohl häufiger lesen wenn der Migrationspakt kommt.



Und wieder einer, der nicht verstanden hat, worum es überhaupt geht. Echt erschreckend, wenn man sich nicht mal informieren will und nur Hetzerei glaubt.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der nicht verstanden hat, worum es überhaupt geht.



Erleuchte uns, oh Meister der einfachen, verständlichen Worte! Worum geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im gerade verlinkten Beispiel von dir, Basti1988 kommen die Täter aus der Sinti/Roma Ecke.
> Diese wiederum kommen primär aus Rumänien, einem EU Mitglied.
> .



Deine Relativierung ist Menschen verachtend! Auch Du hast faschistisches Gedankengut verinnerlicht und merkst es gar nicht!

Wenn Du wirklich Achtung vor diesen jungen Frauen hättest würdest Du solche Dinge nicht schreiben!

Und vielleicht frägst Du Dich mal warum ein "radikaler Rechter" eher sein Maul hält oder die Frauen bedauert als Du "guter Mensch"!

Du und Deinesgleichen seid elende Heuchler!


----------



## Don-71 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Soll ich jetzt mal laut laut lachen und dich als größten Heuchler aller Zeiten bezeichnen?
Gewalt gegen Frauen: die wichtigsten Artikel - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Gewalt gegen Frauen gibt es bei uns unter Bio Deutschen seit Jahrhunderten und zeige mir bitte mal Zahlen, dass es in den 1960er, 70er,80er,90er und 2000er Jahren weniger Gewalt gegen Frauen und Vergewaltigungen gab.
Der Mord und Totschlagsrate war in diesen Jahren allerdings insgesamt pro Kopf wesentlich höher als Heute.

Deine Ausführungen sind nichts anderes, um von deinem Rassismus und Fremdenhass abzulenken, klassische Rauchgranaten halt, wahrscheinlich ist das die neue rhetorische Schulung der Neonazis und AfD!

Morde 1950 bis 2015 - Kriminalpolizei.de[sViewPointer]=1
Morde 1950 bis 2015 - Kriminalpolizei.de
Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2017 | Statista


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deine Relativierung ist Menschen verachtend! Auch Du hast faschistisches Gedankengut verinnerlicht und merkst es gar nicht!
> 
> Wenn Du wirklich Achtung vor diesen jungen Frauen hättest würdest Du solche Dinge nicht schreiben!
> 
> ...



Es ist halt die Mentalität der Leute die hier aktuell illegal einwandert, die mir Sorgen bereitet.

Kein Respekt mehr vor Gesetzen, Frauen, Kindern, Älteren Menschen und anderen Personengruppen. 

Werfen wir mal einen Blick auf unsere "Einzelfall-Karte".  

Karte der Einzelfaelle™ – Google My Maps

oder

Einzelfälle im Januar 2018
Einzelfälle im Februar 2018
Einzelfälle im Maerz 2018
Einzelfälle im April 2018
Einzelfälle im Mai 2018
Einzelfälle im Juni 2018
Einzelfälle im Juli 2018
Einzelfälle im August 2018

Ich dachte die Personen sind vor Gewalt geflüchtet...


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und vielleicht frägst Du Dich mal warum ein "radikaler Rechter" eher sein Maul hält oder die Frauen bedauert als Du "guter Mensch"!


Als ob die wirklich die Frauen bedauern. Denen geht es am Allerwertesten vorbei, wenn ein weißer Gottesmann Knaben schändet, weiße Rocker Schutzgeld erpressen und Zwangsprostitution betreiben oder die im Zuge von metoo auch hierzulande publik gewordenen Fälle von sexueller Belästigung, Nötigung und Vergewaltigung. 
Zumal es auch nicht einer gewissen Ironie entbehrt, dass eben solche Leute an anderer Stelle (siehe den 1600 Wissenschaftler Fred), fröhlich zu Erzkonservativen, Moon-Sekte und andere Rohrkrepierern verlinken und deren Versuch hochleben lassen, ein  gesellschaftspolitisches Rollback zu versuchen und  das Weltbild der  50er Jahre wieder einzuführen.  

Aber die Denke in solchen Kreisen, zeigt sich ja auch hier: Frauke Petry bezeichnet sexuelle Belaestigung in Deutschland als "liebgewordene Tradition" | HuffPost Deutschland



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Personen sind vor Gewalt geflüchtet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das sind für dich "alle"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deine Relativierung ist Menschen verachtend! Auch Du hast faschistisches Gedankengut verinnerlicht und merkst es gar nicht!
> 
> Wenn Du wirklich Achtung vor diesen jungen Frauen hättest würdest Du solche Dinge nicht schreiben!
> 
> ...



Kannst du lesen? Also so richtig lesen, inkl. Verstehen?

Basti88 hat implizit einen Zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen den Gruppen von Migranten, um die es im Migrationspakt geht, und dem Vergewaltigungsfall in Essen. Dass das faktisch falsch ist (und, Einschub von mir, plumpe Stimmungsmache), darauf hat compisucher hingewiesen.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Also so richtig lesen, inkl. Verstehen?
> 
> Basti88 hat implizit einen Zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen den Gruppen von Migranten, um die es im Migrationspakt geht, und dem Vergewaltigungsfall in Essen. Dass das faktisch falsch ist (und, Einschub von mir, plumpe Stimmungsmache), darauf hat compisucher hingewiesen.



Du hast meinen Namen falsch geschrieben, aber denke das war Absicht, gell? Naja was will man machen, wenn man "dagegen" ist, ist man halt "Rechts". Es lebt sich halt leichter wenn man ein NPC ist. 

Es geht um die Mentalität der Leute die hier illegal einwandert (siehe oben). 


Aber ich erkläre dir mal das Wort Migrant:
*
Mi·g·rant, Migrantin
/Migránt/
Substantiv, maskulin [der]
1.
BESONDERS SOZIOLOGIE
jemand, der in ein anderes Land, in eine andere Gegend, an einen anderen Ort abwandert.*

Und dazu zählen auch Personengruppen der Sinti aus Rumänien. 

Wenn ich Auswandern sollte bin ich ebenfalls ein Migrant in einem Fremden Land, aber ich werde mich an die Gepflogenheiten des Landes anpassen wo ich zu leben erhoffe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Es geht um die Mentalität der Leute die hier illegal einwandert (siehe oben).
> 
> [...]



Sinti aus Rumänien sind nicht illegal eingewandert. Aber genau auf die Mentalität derjenigen, die du als "illegal eingewandert" bezeichnest, beziehst du dich doch. Darum ist das, was du betreibst, plumpe und kontrafaktische Stimmungsmache.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Mentalität der Leute die hier illegal einwandert (siehe oben).



Von der avantgardistischen Grammatik mal abgesehen:

Zahlen und Fakten.

Wenn Du Gewalt gegen Frauen anprangern und / oder Dich dagegen engagieren moechtest: prima. Aber irgendwie lese ich immer nur Migrant & Migration. Ist am Ende mein Bildschirm defekt?

Das Leid der Frau kratzt Dich kein bisschen. Du vergewaltigst sie sogar ein zweites Mal, in dem Du sie als Feigenblatt fuer Deinen Fremdenhass benutzt. Also zieh Dir ´ne Nummer und stell Dich hinten an - aber hoer auf, hier ueber Mentalitaeten zu faseln. Denn das ist, wie Du oben nachlesen kannst, faktisch falsch - die muessen wir nicht erst importieren, die gedeiht in Braunau nicht schlechter als in Bukarest.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sinti aus Rumänien sind nicht illegal eingewandert. Aber genau auf die Mentalität derjenigen, die du als "illegal eingewandert" bezeichnest, beziehst du dich doch. Darum ist das, was du betreibst, plumpe und kontrafaktische Stimmungsmache.



Ist zwar nicht aktuell, aber es beschreibt die Lage noch sehr gut.

Armutsfluechtlinge: Roma in Deutschland – ausgebeutet, illegal, kriminell - WELT

Und da haben wir wieder das Problem, Personen aus anderen Ländern der EU die hier Arbeit haben dürfen hier gerne hin kommen und arbeiten.

Aber für Massenhaften Sozialtourismus (Armutsmigration) in die Sozialsysteme wurde das System nicht geschaffen. 

Und ich will das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlen.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Also so richtig lesen, inkl. Verstehen?
> 
> Basti88 hat implizit einen Zusammenhang hergestellt zwischen den Gruppen von Migranten, um die es im Migrationspakt geht, und dem Vergewaltigungsfall in Essen. Dass das faktisch falsch ist (und, Einschub von mir, plumpe Stimmungsmache), darauf hat compisucher hingewiesen.



Auch Du relativierst. Ein Vergewaltiger muß aus der Gesellschaft entfernt werden. Auch ein Deutscher! Durch ein großes Tor, zuschließen und den Schlüssel wegwerfen und keine Aussicht auf Wiederkehr!

Und ja wir haben selbst genug Verbrecher! Nur ob es wirklich richtig sinnvoll ist dann auch noch jeden anderen Verbrecher auf der Welt ohne Kontrolle einreisen zu lassen und zu versorgen erschließt sich mir nicht!

Es ist sehr, sehr dumm!


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deine Relativierung ist Menschen verachtend! Auch Du hast faschistisches Gedankengut verinnerlicht und merkst es gar nicht!
> Wenn Du wirklich Achtung vor diesen jungen Frauen hättest würdest Du solche Dinge nicht schreiben!
> Und vielleicht frägst Du Dich mal warum ein "radikaler Rechter" eher sein Maul hält oder die Frauen bedauert als Du "guter Mensch"!
> Du und Deinesgleichen seid elende Heuchler!



So ein Schwachfug.
Lies den meinigen Text nochmal und erkenne die Intention.
Das diese Verbrechen auf das Schärfste zu verurteilen sind, steht doch außer Frage.
Aber es wurden inhaltlich Themen der EU mit der deutschen Migrationspolitik aus Drittstaaten und dann noch in den Kontext mit dem eigentlichen Thema, dem Migrationspakt vermengt.
So, wer hat denn nun faschistisches Gedankengut????


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Von der avantgardistischen Grammatik mal abgesehen:
> 
> Zahlen und Fakten.
> 
> ...



Aha interessant, also Faken zu nennen ist unerwünscht. 

Ob dein Bildschirm defekt ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber da du sicherlich nachlesen kannst was du gerade eingetippt hast, würde ich sagen: "Nein."

Stimmt es kratzt mich natürlich überhaupt kein bisschen wie es den Frauen geht...welch Ironie deinerseits. Glaubst du eigentlich ernsthaft selbst was du da schreibst?

Aber ich muss dich jetzt enttäuschen, meine Schwester war Opfer einer dieser Jungs, die war dem hörig, er hat uns beklaut, belogen und hintergangen. Über Jahre kamen wir nicht mehr zu Ihr durch... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, Sie hat selbst die Kurve bekommen. 

Sowas wünsche ich keiner Frau... aber leb du mal in deiner Traumwelt weiter... ich hoffe deiner Schwester (falls du eine hast) wird sowas nicht widerfahren, egal wie wir uns hier "zoffen".


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Aha interessant, also Faken zu nennen ist unerwünscht.


Freud hätte hier seinen Spaß daran...


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Erleuchte uns, oh Meister der einfachen, verständlichen Worte! Worum geht es überhaupt?



Wie gesagt. Einfach mal lesen, worum es überhaupt geht. Macht von euch braunen ja keiner.
Der Migrationspackt ist dazu da, Standards festzulegen. 90% aller Flüchtlinge leben in Ländern der dritten Welt und dort eben nicht sehr gut.
Erhöht man also dort die Standards, senkt man gleichzeitig die Weiterreise in andere Länder. Ergo sinkt die Zahl der Leute, die hier her kommen.
Daher ist es sehr wichtig, dass man das mitmacht und andere Länder zeigt, dass man mithelfen will, die weltweiten Standards zu erhöhen.
Denn die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge wird steigen, immer weiter.


----------



## JePe (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss dich jetzt enttäuschen, meine Schwester war Opfer einer dieser Jungs(...)



Vermutlich willst Du mir / uns damit sagen, Deine Schwester sei von einem Migranten (?) ... Ja, was denn nun genau? Ausgenutzt worden? Vergewaltigt? Das waere, wenn es denn stimmt, schlimm und taete mir leid. Aber Deine Rueckkopplung - ein Migrant hat meiner Schwester Schlimmes zugefuegt, darum soll kein Migrant mehr kommen - ist selbst vor diesem Hintergrund schlicht dumm, rassistisch und unmenschlich. Wie Du meinem Link - den Du vermutlich ignoriert hast - entnehmen kannst, passiert das leider sehr haeufig und sind laengst nicht alle Taeter Migranten. Offensichtlich ist Deine Projektion - keine Migranten, kein Problem - also Kaese.

Wie gesagt - Gewalt gegen Frauen anprangern: prima. Aber bitte nicht ausschliesslich in solchen Threads, in denen es um Migration geht. Denn:



Basti1988 schrieb:


> (...)aber das ist eine andere Geschichte(...)


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber es wurden inhaltlich Themen der EU mit der deutschen Migrationspolitik aus Drittstaaten und dann noch in den Kontext mit dem eigentlichen Thema, dem Migrationspakt vermengt.



Genau. Weil das zusammen gehört!



compisucher schrieb:


> So, wer hat denn nun faschistisches Gedankengut????



Du?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist Deine Projektion - keine Migranten, kein Problem - also Kaese.



Bitte so formulieren wie es ist:

Keine Migranten, keine zusätzlichen Probleme! 

Und so würde das ein vernünftiger Mensch sehen!


----------



## shadie (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Bitte so formulieren wie es ist:
> 
> Keine Migranten, keine zusätzlichen Probleme!
> 
> Und so würde das ein vernünftiger Mensch sehen!



Bitte wieder an die Forenetikette halten und editieren, Multipostings vermeiden.
Das artet bei dir aktuell wieder aus und ist easy zu vermeiden.

Oder so formulieren:

Keine Migranten, keine unterbezahlten Altenpfleger welche sich statt uns um unsere alten kümmern und später um uns.
Keine Migranten, keine Vielfalt im Land wie z.B. der Dönermann um die Ecke oder der gute Italiener.
Keine Migranten, keine Leute die die Jobs erledigen, für die WIR uns zu fein sind. 

Generelle alle Migranten als Verbrecher zu pauschalisieren ist einfach ein riesen Blödsinn.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Und ich will das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit meinen Steuergeldern bezahlen.



Gutes Thema, ich will auch so viel, z.B. dass Parteien wie die AFD bzw. deren Vorsitzenden nicht mit meinen Steuergeldern finanziert werden.
Trotzdem passiert es


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Einfach mal lesen, worum es überhaupt geht. Macht von euch braunen ja keiner.



Von uns Negern? Du Rassist?!



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Migrationspackt ist dazu da, Standards festzulegen. 90% aller Flüchtlinge leben in Ländern der dritten Welt und dort eben nicht sehr gut.



Nicht sehr gut heißt, ich habe tausende "Euros" um sie irgendwelchen Schleppern zu geben?



Threshold schrieb:


> Erhöht man also dort die Standards, senkt man gleichzeitig die Weiterreise in andere Länder.



Wieso machen wir nicht weiter wie bisher und senken unseren Standard? Das klappt doch ganz gut!



Threshold schrieb:


> Denn die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge wird steigen, immer weiter.



Vielleicht. Nur ist unser Boot voll!


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Bitte wieder an die Forenetikette halten und editieren, Multipostings vermeiden.
> Das artet bei dir aktuell wieder aus und ist easy zu vermeiden.



Jawoll! Oh Forengebieter! Bitte sehr, bitte gleich!



shadie schrieb:


> Oder so formulieren:
> 
> Keine Migranten, keine unterbezahlten Altenpfleger welche sich statt uns um unsere alten kümmern und später um uns.
> Keine Migranten, keine Vielfalt im Land wie z.B. der Dönermann um die Ecke oder der gute Italiener.
> Keine Migranten, keine Leute die die Jobs erledigen, für die WIR uns zu fein sind.



Ja dann müßte ich mich sehr, sehr einschränken. Ohne Döner würden einige, vor allen Dingen sehr rechte, glatt verhungern!



shadie schrieb:


> Generelle alle Migranten als Verbrecher zu pauschalisieren ist einfach ein riesen Blödsinn.



Ich bin mir sehr sicher gute Menschen kommen auch woanders gut zurecht! Warum emigrieren?


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur ist unser Boot voll!


Die 90er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und wollen ihren Spruch wieder.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher gute Menschen kommen auch woanders gut zurecht! Warum emigrieren?


Weil "sehr gute Menschen" anderswo eben verfolgt oder deren Familien allgegenwärtigen Gefahren (Krieg, Terror) ausgesetzt sind.

Deshalb haben wir ja auch ein Asylrecht, das manche (vornehmlich rechtsorientierte oder aufmerksamkeitsgeile Unionspolitiker des wirtschaftsliberalen Flügels) aber scheinbar verkennen.^^


----------



## shadie (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Jawoll! Oh Forengebieter! Bitte sehr, bitte gleich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ignorieren wir den Schwachsinn der ersten beiden Abschnitte und gehen nur auf den letzten ein.

Darum?!
Syrien: Der Krieg ist noch lange nicht vorbei - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Tilfred schrieb:


> Beiträge insgesamt Tilfred 942
> shadie 5555
> 
> es artet wieder aus!



Mitglied seit:

Tilfred 12.07.2016
Shadie 31.05.2011

So what?



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Steuergeld Skandale der Altparteien brauchen wir jetzt nicht debattieren.



Gings mir um Skandale?!

Nur weil da grad ein Skandal bei der AFD ist musst du nicht darauf schließen.

Mir gehts darum, dass ich mit meinen Steuergeldern keinen eindeutig braunen Sumpf unterstützen will.
Das aber unweigerlich mit meinen Steuern leider tuen muss.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Bitte wieder an die Forenetikette halten und editieren, Multipostings vermeiden.
> Das artet bei dir aktuell wieder aus und ist easy zu vermeiden.



Beiträge insgesamt

Tilfred 942 
shadie 5555

es artet wieder aus!


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



shadie schrieb:


> Generelle alle Migranten als Verbrecher zu pauschalisieren ist einfach ein riesen Blödsinn.



Gegen gesteuerte Migration von "wirklichen" Fachkräften habe ich kein Problem. Aber die aktuellen Analphabeten und Sozialtouristen die die Asylindustrie befeuern brauchen wir nicht.




shadie schrieb:


> Gutes Thema, ich will auch so viel, z.B. dass Parteien wie die AFD bzw. deren Vorsitzenden nicht mit meinen Steuergeldern finanziert werden.
> Trotzdem passiert es



Ich denke die Steuergeld Skandale der Altparteien brauchen wir jetzt nicht debattieren.


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Passend zum Thema:
Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefaehrdet Fluechtlingshilfe weltweit
aber das hatte man ja schonmal 2015 und die Jahre davor...



shadie schrieb:


> Mitglied seit:
> 
> Tilfred 12.07.2016
> Shadie 31.05.2011
> ...


Darf ich mitspielen?
Poulton 07.11.2008 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deine Relativierung ist Menschen verachtend! Auch Du hast faschistisches Gedankengut verinnerlicht und merkst es gar nicht!
> 
> Wenn Du wirklich Achtung vor diesen jungen Frauen hättest würdest Du solche Dinge nicht schreiben!
> 
> ...


Nein Heuchelei ist es, wenn man sich dann in geschlossenenGruppen darüber lustig macht. Oder wenn man  sobald es die "eigenen" Leute betrifft fleißig relativiert. Linke haben auch schon vor Ewigkeiten eine Verschärfung gefordert. Wurde ja immer abgelehnt, die Frauen könnten das ja ausnutzen.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefaehrdet Fluechtlingshilfe weltweit
> aber das hatte man ja schonmal 2015 und die Jahre davor...
> 
> ...



ich habe damit ja nicht angefangen


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Wann ist offener Rassismus eigentlich wieder Salonfähig geworden? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Seitdem die Konsequenzen ausbleiben.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil "sehr gute Menschen" anderswo eben verfolgt oder deren Familien allgegenwärtigen Gefahren (Krieg, Terror) ausgesetzt sind.



Und diese sehr guten jungen Männer hauen ab, lassen ihre Familien in diesen allgegenwärtigen Gefahren zurück um diese zu gegebener Zeit nachzuholen.

Jetzt leuchtet das ein! Danke, danke vielmals. Ich Idiot. Schande über mein Haupt!


----------



## Basti1988 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und diese sehr guten jungen Männer hauen ab, lassen ihre Familien in diesen allgegenwärtigen Gefahren zurück um diese zu gegebener Zeit nachzuholen.
> 
> Jetzt leuchtet das ein! Danke, danke vielmals. Ich Idiot. Schande über mein Haupt!



Wieso retten die bloß nicht ihre Familien in das nächste sichere Land? Vielleicht gibt es da nicht genug Sozialhilfe.


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Fluechtlinge weltweit: Zahlen und Fakten - UNO-Fluechtlingshilfe
Statistiken - UNHCR DACH
Soviel zum "_Die wollen alle nur unsere Sozialhilfe._".


Und vom saarländischen Villenkönig gibt es auch was: Geplantes Einwanderungsgesetz widerspricht Migrationspakt. Von Oskar Lafontaine. | NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es da nicht genug Sozialhilfe.



Darum geht es anscheinend nicht. 

Denn das Geld haben wir eigentlich auch nicht. 

Es geht darum so viele Moslems wie nötig in die Länder zu holen daß der Islam einen vom Koran vorgeschriebenen Umbruch der Gesellschaft vollziehen kann!

Und dann werden unsere opportunistischen Mitmenschen genau das tun was sie heute schon machen. Ihre Fähnchen in den Wind hängen! Und das eigene Volk
(auch nur Menschen!) denunzieren und bekämpfen!


----------



## Poulton (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Geschichten vom Pferd. Ich bin erstmal ein Pentagram aus Pferdeknochen legen...


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Geschichten vom Pferd. Ich bin erstmal ein Pentagram aus Pferdeknochen legen...



Nur mal so am Rande...

Gehört Erfurt nicht zum rechtsradikalen Osten? Bist Du da aus der Art geschlagen? Und schlachtet ihr da Pferde in Eurer Enklave?
Und das ist weswegen wichtig daß Du das erwähnst?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es geht darum so viele Moslems wie nötig in die Länder zu holen daß der Islam einen vom Koran vorgeschriebenen Umbruch der Gesellschaft vollziehen kann!



Cui bono?


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Cui bono?



Für keinen Mensch (der Erde).

Es gibt nur Mord und Todschlag. Wie in jedem Krieg. So wie es schon lange praktiziert wird. 

divide et impera!


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

doppelt ^^


----------



## remember5 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

So wie es aussieht ist der Zerstörungspakt beschlossene Sache. War auch nicht anders zu erwarten in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie bzw. Diktatur.
https://www.handelsblatt.com/meinun...ml?ticket=ST-4446469-IikONnEr6OYAZjNFNer2-ap2
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...beim-un-migrationspakt-geeinigt/23686110.html
Volksverrat von seiner absolut normalen Seite. Unten auf der Seite ist ein Umfragebarometer. 83% sind gegen den Pakt. Dürfte Deutschlandweit nicht anderes sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und dann werden unsere opportunistischen Mitmenschen genau das tun was sie heute schon machen. Ihre Fähnchen in den Wind hängen! Und das eigene Volk
> (auch nur Menschen!) denunzieren und bekämpfen!



Und was willst du tun?


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Volksverrat von seiner absolut normalen Seite.



Bei Nazis und Reichsbürgern wie dir ist jede humanistische Handlung gleich mal wieder Volksverrat. 

Zum 70. Jahrestag der Menschenrechte: YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum 70. Jahrestag der Menschenrechte: YouTube


Für bekennende Menschenfeinde sind allgemeingültige Menschenrechte natürlich "Volksverrat". Die gelten doch nur für Blondäugie mit blauen Haaren...



DKK007 schrieb:


> ...  ist jede humanistische Handlung gleich mal wieder Volksverrat.


Ich werde mir jetzt diesen Buch kaufen, um Einblicke in die verdorbenen Seelen unserer rechtsextremen Mitbürger zu bekommen.
Der  NSU Prozess | Annette Ramelsberger , Tanjev Schultz, Rainer Stadler,  Wiebke Ramm | Verlag Antje Kunstmann | Sachbuch, Politik &  Gesellschaft, Geschichte, Non-fiction

Hier ein Interview mit der Autorin
"Der NSU-Prozess. Das Protokoll": Gespraech mit Autorin Annette Ramelsberger - SPIEGEL ONLINE

 Diese gewaltbereiten Radikalen leben mitten unter uns, offen erkennbar, und es wird nichts gemacht. Das ist so widerwärtig. Hoffen wir auf den neuen Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten, dass er mit dem Sauhaufen aufräumt. Ich habe eine Kameradschaft um die Ecke, es ist ein bekannter Treffpunkt, es gibt widerwärtige rassistische Ausgrenzungen und es passiert nichts. Es muss erst jemand sterben.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Migranten oder hüftprothesen und andere Implantate, von wen muss ich mehr  Angst um meinem Leben haben , überall lauert der Tod. 

Ironie 

Von Hueftprothesen bis zu Brustimplantaten: Was bei Medizinprodukten schieflaeuft - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Gefaehrliche Implantate: Das Kontrollsystem versagt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Migranten oder hüftprothesen und andere Implantate, von wen muss ich mehr  Angst um meinem Leben haben , überall lauert der Tod.


Am gefährlichsten sind Haushaltsleitern!
Die Heimtuecke der Haushaltsleiter | Telepolis

Warum versteht denn die rechtsextreme Ecke nicht, dass der Migrationspakt die Last der Flüchtlinge auf alle Schultern verteilen soll. Wer einen Blick in die Nachbarstaaten um Syrien wirft, erkennt schnell, wer die Last der Vertreibungen und Fluchten trägt.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und was willst du tun?



Ich ändere mich nicht, ich bin ein Querulant. Aus Passion. Ich kann auch Schwarzer, Chinese, oder Jude sein! 

Nur leider kein "Nazi". Denn die gibt es nicht mehr da diese Partei zu recht verboten ist. Und da es keine Neue Partei gibt, gibt es auch keine neuen "Nazis" mehr!

Geht sowas in Deinen linken Schädel? Ich dachte Skins sind unpoltisch?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Du irrst gewaltig Tilfred,

selbst im Bundestag werden und dürfen bestimmte AfD Abgeordnete offen als Nazi bezeichnet. Ich werde nie verstehen, warum bekennende Nazis so ein Problem damit haben, wenn man ihren offensichtlichen Rassimus, ihre Menschenverachtung, ihre Hetze als das bezeichnet, was es ist. Es gibt viele Wege, um sich selber zum Nazi zu machen. Ein Mitgliedsausweis  einer bestimmten Partei ist keine notwendige Voraussetzung.

Aber schön, dass der Pakt unterschrieben wurde. Wenn wir ohne offene Konflikte die nächsten Jahrzehnte überstehen wollen, muss etwas Würdiges passieren. Aber christliche Werte werden gerade von denen, die eine Wertediskussion anstreben, auf voller Breite mit Füßen getreten.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> selbst im Bundestag werden und dürfen bestimmte AfD Abgeordnete offen als Nazi bezeichnet.



Aha. Hä?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen,



Genau!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Mitgliedsausweis  einer bestimmten Partei ist keine notwendige Voraussetzung.



Doch ist es. Aber Du "AfDler" ist halt nicht so cool und vor allen Dingen noch nicht so diffamierend!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber christliche Werte werden gerade von denen, die eine Wertediskussion anstreben, auf voller Breite mit Füßen getreten.



Christliche Werte als da wären Hexenverbrennungen, Inquisition oder sogar Judenverfolgung? Ja das gab es schon vor den Nazis! Luther war auch kein allzu großer Freund von ihnen.
Haben die nicht den Herrgott ans Kreuz geschlagen?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hahaha, man kann kein Nazi sein weil die ja verboten sind. An Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.
Aber mit dem Thread hat das alles schon lang nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## shadie (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Doch ist es. Aber Du "AfDler" ist halt nicht so cool und vor allen Dingen noch nicht so diffamierend!



Aus meiner Sicht wäre "du AfDler" schon diffamierend genug, dann bleiben wir lieber dabei.
Weil Nazis sind ja in DE verboten, AfDler bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Traurig wenn man so weit von der Realität abgedriftet ist...

UN-Migrationspakt: Nur fuenf Abgeordnete der Union stimmen gegen den Vertrag - WELT

Bei der Umfrage haben von 156.000 Personen 94% (alles natürlich Nazis) dagegen gestimmt.

Und wie Henryk M. Broder (Welt) sagt... UN-Migrationspakt: Jetzt koennen Europaeer endlich nach Somalia auswandern - WELT 
(Falls ihr Welt Plus habt)


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist der Zerstörungspakt beschlossene Sache. War auch nicht anders zu erwarten in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie bzw. Diktatur.
> Volksverrat von seiner absolut normalen Seite. Unten auf der Seite ist ein Umfragebarometer. 83% sind gegen den Pakt. Dürfte Deutschlandweit nicht anderes sein.



Ähem, parlamentarische Demokratie und Diktatur unterscheiden sich dann doch ein wenig...
Geheimtipp: wählen gehen, dann sitzen in der parlamentarische Demokratie genau deine Vertreter.

Auf Umfragebarometer bei all den Trolls da draussen zu setzen halte ich zunächst für gewagt.


Um wieder zum Anfang des Threads zurückzukommen:
Mal ne Frage, hast du das Papier durchgelesen und wenn ja, bei welchen Punkten setzt deine konkrete Kritik an?
Keine Angst, es sind nur 30 Seiten:
http://www.un.org/depts/german/migration/a73-12-part-II.pdf

Ich erkenne zunächst als wesentliche Inhalte nur, 
1) dass die Fluchtursachen präventiv bekämpft werden sollen.
2) dass Länder die Flüchtlinge aufgenommen haben, stärker von der Weltgemeinschaft unterstützt werden
3) und dass möglichst einheitliche Mindeststandards (Unterkunft/Essen/Bildung) für alle Länder gleich definiert werden.

Unterm Strich erkenne ich nur Vorteile für Deutschland, weil
zu 1) dann weniger Flüchtlinge zu uns kommen
zu 2) Deutschland finanzielle Hilfe aus der Weltgemeinschaft für die schon vorhandenen Flüchtlinge zusteht
zu 3) unsere sehr hohen Standards sogar nach unten geschraubt werden könnten, da der Mindeststandard von jenen Nationen ausgeht, die am wenigsten haben, sprich die Türkei, Pakistan, Uganda und der Libanon.
Zahlen: Diese Laender nehmen die meisten Fluechtlinge auf


Ich lasse mich inhaltlich sehr gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen....


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Am gefährlichsten sind Haushaltsleitern!
> Die Heimtuecke der Haushaltsleiter | Telepolis
> 
> Warum versteht denn die rechtsextreme Ecke nicht, dass der Migrationspakt die Last der Flüchtlinge auf alle Schultern verteilen soll. Wer einen Blick in die Nachbarstaaten um Syrien wirft, erkennt schnell, wer die Last der Vertreibungen und Fluchten trägt.



Wenn diese Leute  mit selbe Fanatismus was gegen pflegenotstand Unternehmen würden, wäre alles anders,allgemein gegen soziale Ungerechtigkeiten.

Naja ich glaube an karma.

Die remembers,tilfreds und Basti's deren Eltern und für sich selbst,werden sowieso von einem nicht muttersprachler gepflegt und versorgt.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Eine lesenswerte Kritik zum Migrationspakt: Sevim Dagdelen ueber den UN-Migrationspakt  - „Die Bundesregierung hat den Boden fuer eine Angstkampagne bereitet“ | Cicero Online
Nur ist das halt kein "_Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer raus!_" Gepöbel, wie man es hier von den Foren-Rechtsaußen liest.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bei der Umfrage haben von 156.000 Personen 94% (alles natürlich Nazis) dagegen gestimmt.


Der Unterschied zwischen einer repräsentativen Umfrage und einer Umfrage, wo jeder Spambot teilnehmen kann, also der von dir verlinkten, ist dir schon bekannt?


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Werter Poulton,
das ist in der Tat eine substanzielle Kritik, die ich nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Traurig wenn man so weit von der Realität abgedriftet ist...
> 
> UN-Migrationspakt: Nur fuenf Abgeordnete der Union stimmen gegen den Vertrag - WELT
> 
> Bei der Umfrage haben von 156.000 Personen 94% (alles natürlich Nazis) dagegen gestimmt.



Axel Springer -- natürlich hetzen die gegen den Packt. Und welche Umfrage soll das sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einer repräsentativen Umfrage und einer Umfrage, wo jeder Spambot teilnehmen kann, also der von dir verlinkten, ist dir schon bekannt?


 Einige bemerken so etwas selber, andere vertrauen auf manipulierenden Humbug, wenn er der eigenen Meinung entspricht. Wie würde das Ergebnis unter Antifanten aussehen?  Das Forum der Welt ist inzwischen ein reines Sammelbecken von Neuen Nazis, dazu kommen Mehrfachmeldungen, um Stimmung zu machen. Und weiter kann man davon ausgehen, dass 99% der Abstimmenden, insbesondere die programmierten Bots, den Vertrag weder gelesen noch verstanden haben. 95% sind trotzdem besorgniserregend. Andererseits kann man bei einem Stimmanteil von ca. 15% der neuen Nazis und mit aktuell über 60 Millionen Wahlberechtigten [1] davon ausgehen, dass dieses Land schon wieder knapp 10 Millionen potenzielle Neue Nazis hat. Das ist zum Kotzen

Quelle:
[1] Wahlberechtigte bei Bundestagswahlen in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Leute  mit selbe Fanatismus was gegen pflegenotstand Unternehmen würden, wäre alles anders,allgemein gegen soziale Ungerechtigkeiten.
> 
> Naja ich glaube an karma.
> 
> Die remembers,tilfreds und Basti's deren Eltern und für sich selbst,werden sowieso von einem nicht muttersprachler gepflegt und versorgt.



Wer sich in Deutschland pflegen lässt begeht Wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> T
> Bei der Umfrage haben von 156.000 Personen 94% (alles natürlich Nazis) dagegen gestimmt.


Alles Nazis außer Mutti!


> Und wie Henryk M. Broder (Welt) sagt... UN-Migrationspakt: Jetzt koennen Europaeer endlich nach Somalia auswandern - WELT
> (Falls ihr Welt Plus habt)


Aber das ist doch der Nazi-Jude!! 

Siehs positiv, irgendwann ist da drüben keine Menschenseele mehr, dann können wir da hin und haben das ganze Jahr Sonne!

Eine der Wenigen, die verstanden hat, ist Frau Wagenknecht. Aber die ist ja laut vielen Linken auch Nazi.

ALLES NAZIS! 

EDIT:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie würde das Ergebnis unter Antifanten aussehen?


100% Zustimmung. 
Deutschland verrecke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ...


Was hast Du am Vertrag konkret auszusetzen? Warum bist Du dagegen?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer sich in Deutschland pflegen lässt begeht Wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord.



Und jetzt? 
Weiter hetzen und verallgemeinern? 


Stattdessen Hände in die Tasche stecken und lauthals gegenüber Leute die weniger haben noch mehr Hoffnungen  nehmen. 

Wenn genügend Leute zusammentun würde, hätten wir andere Verhältnisse, aber es herrscht ja kollektive Verdrängung(Thema Pflege und Co. )

Ihre Meinung: Interview mit dem Pflegekritiker Claus Fussek zum Pflegenotstand - Ihre Meinung - Ihre Meinung - Fernsehen - WDR


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einige bemerken so etwas selber, andere vertrauen auf manipulierenden Humbug, wenn er der eigenen Meinung entspricht. Wie würde das Ergebnis unter Antifanten aussehen?  Das Forum der Welt ist inzwischen ein reines Sammelbecken von Neuen Nazis, dazu kommen Mehrfachmeldungen, um Stimmung zu machen. Und weiter kann man davon ausgehen, dass 99% der Abstimmenden, insbesondere die programmierten Bots, den Vertrag weder gelesen noch verstanden haben. 95% sind trotzdem besorgniserregend. Andererseits kann man bei einem Stimmanteil von ca. 15% der neuen Nazis und mit aktuell über 60 Millionen Wahlberechtigten [1] davon ausgehen, dass dieses Land schon wieder knapp 10 Millionen potenzielle Neue Nazis hat. Das ist zum Kotzen
> 
> Quelle:
> [1] Wahlberechtigte bei Bundestagswahlen in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik



Haha 10 Mio. neue Nazis... du bist echt nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hast Du am Vertrag konkret auszusetzen? Warum bist Du dagegen?


Ich bin in dieser Form dagegen.
Es gibt positive und negative Aspekte.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dazu schon was geschrieben wurde, ich hab mir nur die letzten beiden Threadseiten durchgelesen.

Das Grundproblem ist die Mischung von Flüchtling und Migrant.

Ein Flüchtling kehrt, sobald sein Herkunftsland sicher ist, dorthin zurück.
Ein Migrant kommt in ein Land, um dort zu bleiben. 

Wenn man mit diesem "Pakt" (es ist keiner, da er nicht bindend ist) ein Migrationsproblem beheben will, ist das falsch, da wir das nicht haben. Wir haben keine unkontrollierte Migration, sondern unkontrollierte Einreise von "Flüchtigen".
Schon alleine der Name ist falsch.

Dazu "darf" man nicht negativ über Migration berichten (dürfte man dann negativ über Flüchtlinge berichten?  Beeinflusst der "Pakt" überhaupt irgendwas, da er nicht bindend ist?)
usw.

Ich hab gleich Mittagspause, also höre ich auf 

Aber ich hoffe, du verstehst, in welche Richtung es geht.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eine der Wenigen, die verstanden hat, ist Frau Wagenknecht. Aber die ist ja laut vielen Linken auch Nazi.


Nein, ist sie nicht. Zumal sie auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu den Foren-Rechtsaußen, irgendwelchen rechtsextremen Schwachfug ala "_Umvolkung_", "_Volkstod_" oder "_Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer raus!_" fantasiert. Aber dazu müsste man auch mal was sie äußert, lesen/anhören und nicht nur die Titel diverser Meldungen lesen. z.B.:
Linkspartei und Migrationspakt: Fraktion stellt sich gegen Wagenknecht | tagesschau.de


> "Er hat auch positive Regelungen, es werden bestimmte Rechte ausgebaut,  aber im Kern hat die Ausplünderung der armen Länder damit eine neue  Facette: Neben dem Ausplündern von Rohstoffen und ungerechten  Handelsverträgen will man armen Ländern jetzt auch noch gezielt  Fachkräfte abwerben."


Asyl-Politik: Boris Pistorius (SPD) will Punktesystem fuer Migranten | Politik


> [...] Der Pakt gehe "am Kern des Problems vorbei", argumentierte Wagenknecht. "Es geht darum, zu verhindern, dass Menschen migrieren, dass sie bei sich zu Hause keine Chancen sehen", sagte sie in Berlin. Auch werde durch das Abwandern von Fachkräften Armut in den Herkunftsländern verfestigt. [...]
> [...] Dieser "idealisiert  Migration und klammert die Ursachen aus, die zu beseitigen aber die  entscheidende politische Aufgabe wäre", sagte Wagenknecht laut  Vorabmeldung in der neuen Ausgabe des Spiegel. Dass Migration in dem  Abkommen grundsätzlich positiv bewertet wird, halte sie für falsch. Das  Abwerben von Fachkräften aus den armen Ländern sei "eine neue Art  neokolonialer Ausbeutung", sagte Wagenknecht weiter.[...]


Das liest sich doch bedeutend differenzierter und geht in die gleiche Richtung, wie das von mir vorhin verlinkte Interview: Sevim Dagdelen ueber den UN-Migrationspakt  - „Die Bundesregierung hat den Boden fuer eine Angstkampagne bereitet“ | Cicero Online
Ebenso hat sie in der Vergangenheit auch schon die massive Unterfinanzierung des UNHCR kritisiert, welches mit die Hauptursache für die Flüchtlingskrise 2015 gewesen ist.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist die Mischung von Flüchtling und Migrant.



Das ist so schlicht falsch. Die UN strebt im Gegenteil zwei Pakte an - einen fuer eine sichere, geordnete und regulaere Migration und einen fuer Fluechtlinge.

Das "Grundproblem" ist eher die, hoeflich formuliert, arg naive Annahme, man muesse nur dem Pakt nicht beitreten und schwups!, kaemen keine Fluechtlinge und / oder Migranten mehr.  Globalisierung und Migration gibt es, seit der erste Urmensch mit einem Sack Kartoffeln ins Nachbardorf gegangen ist, um den dort gegen eine Ziege zu tauschen und stattdessen dageblieben ist und die Dorfaelteste zur Frau genommen hat. Wer glaubt, man koenne eins der beiden Dinge einfach qua Ignoranz beenden, sollte sich nach einem Grundstueck auf der erdabgewandten Seite des Mondes umschauen. Ohne Globalisierung waeren wir heute vielleicht ein Schwellenland und ohne Migration die Bevoelkerung dezimiert.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn man mit diesem "Pakt" (es ist keiner, da er nicht bindend ist) ein Migrationsproblem beheben will, ist das falsch, da wir das nicht haben.



Etwas "ordnen" zu wollen impliziert nicht notwendigerweise ein Problem damit. Es geht um vereinheitlichte Standards, und an denen sollten wir durchaus interessiert sein.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wir haben keine unkontrollierte Migration, sondern unkontrollierte Einreise von "Flüchtigen".



Die Anzahl hier ankommender Fluechtlinge ist nach dem Peak um den Jahreswechsel 2015/16 herum massiv zurueckgegangen. Das man die Herkunftslaender benennt, spricht nicht wirklich fuer eine "unkontrollierte" Einreise. Was meinst Du mit diesem Begriff ganz konkret und worauf fusst Deine Annahme, dass dem so ist?



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dazu "darf" man nicht negativ über Migration berichten (dürfte man dann negativ über Flüchtlinge berichten?



Solche Medien, die "systematisch Intoleranz, Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder Rassismus" befoerdern, sollen nach dem Pakt keine staatliche Foerderung mehr erhalten. Weder ist das ein Verbot einer "negativen" Berichterstattung oder gar eine Zensur noch kann ich erkennen, warum Anstachelung zum Rassenhass (hierzulande uebrigens strafbar) auch noch aus oeffentlichen Geldern gefoerdert werden solle. Du etwa?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Haha 10 Mio. neue Nazis... du bist echt nicht mehr zu retten.


Den Unterschied zwischen "Nazis" und "potenziellen Nazis" verstehst Du wirklich nicht?
Genau wie unten den i9-9900K auch CPUs sind, die mit 5,5 GHZ taktbar sind, sind das nicht 
alle. Das ist Mengenlehre der Grundschule. Aber schon damit hapert es heute bei immer 
mehr Menschen...

Soll ich in sieben Wort Hauptsätzen schreiben, damit es verstanden wird? Ohne Worte....


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Semantik sind für die selbsternannten Retter des Abendlandes halt Fremdwörter.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen "Nazis" und "potenziellen Nazis" verstehst Du wirklich nicht?
> Genau wie unten den i9-9900K auch CPUs sind, die mit 5,5 GHZ taktbar sind, sind das nicht
> alle. Das ist Mengenlehre der Grundschule. Aber schon damit hapert es heute bei immer
> mehr Menschen...
> ...



Das verstehe ich mein Lieber, du schreibst "potentiellen Nazis" also gehst du davon aus das bis zu 10. Mio neue Nazis gibt.

Aber nach deiner Gesinnung sind es wohl die vollen 10. Mio.

Versuch dich nicht raus zu reden, du brandmarkst erst mal alle 10 Mio als "mögliche" Nazis, da du in Wirklichkeit keine Zahlen kennst du erst einmal davon ausgehst, jeder Wähler könnte einer sein. 

Vielleicht hat man solche Lehren in den NPC-Schulen der Linken/Grüninnen Indoktriniert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Semantik sind für die selbsternannten Retter des Abendlandes halt Fremdwörter.



Shots fired! Wenn die Argumente fehlen wird diese Schiene eingeschlagen oder die bekannte "Nazi-Keule" wird heraufbeschworen.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

... also quasi so, wie wenn jeder Migrant ein burkatragender, messerwetzender, sozialleistungenerschleichender Vergewaltiger ist?

Wie fuehlt sich das an, in der selbst gegrabenen Grube zu sitzen?


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hahaha, man kann kein Nazi sein weil die ja verboten sind. An Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.



Ich dachte mir schon daß wieder einer kommt der nicht viel versteht. Das ist nicht schlimm, Du kannst nichts dafür.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Thread hat das alles schon lang nix mehr zu tun.



Auch da hast Du nicht aufgepasst denn das hat schon damit etwas zu tun.

Wenn Du aber nur, wie immer, zum stänkern gegen mich kommst, dann hast Du recht! Das hätte dann nichts mehr zu tun damit!

Oh Bruder vom andern Luder!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Semantik sind für die selbsternannten Retter des Abendlandes halt Fremdwörter.


Um zum Thema zu kommen, bin ich alles andere als glücklich, dass sich Frau Merkel hinstellte und von tollen Einwandern sprach, die unsere angeblichen Probleme lösen sollen. Das ist egoistischer Humbug. Es sind Kriegsflüchtlinge und denen hilft man genau wie man Menschen in Seenot hilft. BEDINGUNGSLOS

Ist der Krieg zu Ende, wie in Jugoslavien, dann ist es gut, wenn die Menschen zurückgehen, denn zerstörte Länder brauche ihre Fachkräfte selber. Genau wie ich aktuelle Abschiebungseinzelschicksale von gut integrierten absurd finde, denn auch unsere Nachbarstaaten benötigen ihre Arbeitskräfte. Das wir Ärzte und Krankenschwestern aus dem Osten abziehen, ist ein Debakel für die Länder. Und genau an diesem Punkt setzt Frau Wagenknecht an. Und da stimme ich mit ihr inhaltlich überein.

Trotzdem ist der Vertrag Gold wert, damit die gesamte Welt endlich beginnt, das Thema ernst zu nehmen. Unser ursprüngliches Asylrecht, was schon von Helmut Kohl quasi gestrichen wurde, war vorbildlich und das Ziel ist nicht, uns auf Weltniveau herabzuschrauben, sondern den Humanismus Stück für Stück in die Welt zu tragen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> ... also quasi so, wie wenn jeder Migrant ein burkatragender, messerwetzender, sozialleistungenerschleichender Vergewaltiger ist?
> 
> Wie fuehlt sich das an, in der selbst gegrabenen Grube zu sitzen?



 wird erstmal  kollektiv verdrängt


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Zwar gestern schonmal gebracht aber es ist ein Paradebeispiel von aus der Vergangenheit nichts gelernt: UNHCR Brochure on Underfunded Situations - September 2018 (PDF)
Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefaehrdet Fluechtlingshilfe weltweit


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist so schlicht falsch. Die UN strebt im Gegenteil zwei Pakte an - einen fuer eine sichere, geordnete und regulaere Migration und einen fuer Fluechtlinge.


Von dem 2. Teil höre ich zum ersten mal  Interessant.


> Das "Grundproblem" ist eher die, hoeflich formuliert, arg naive Annahme, man muesse nur dem Pakt nicht beitreten und schwups!, kaemen keine Fluechtlinge und / oder Migranten mehr.


Tatsache, habe ich allerdings nie behauptet.


> Globalisierung und Migration gibt es, seit der erste Urmensch mit einem Sack Kartoffeln ins Nachbardorf gegangen ist, um den dort gegen eine Ziege zu tauschen und stattdessen dageblieben ist und die Dorfaelteste zur Frau genommen hat. Wer glaubt, man koenne eins der beiden Dinge einfach qua Ignoranz beenden, sollte sich nach einem Grundstueck auf der erdabgewandten Seite des Mondes umschauen. Ohne Globalisierung waeren wir heute vielleicht ein Schwellenland und ohne Migration die Bevoelkerung dezimiert.


Ebenso, Tatsache.


> Etwas "ordnen" zu wollen impliziert nicht notwendigerweise ein Problem damit. Es geht um vereinheitlichte Standards, und an denen sollten wir durchaus interessiert sein.


Nur doof, dass man lt. Gesetz einen Pass braucht, um in die EU einzureisen, hast du keinen Pass, kommst du nicht rein. So einfach ist das. Das ist im Interesse aller.


> Die Anzahl hier ankommender Fluechtlinge ist nach dem Peak um den Jahreswechsel 2015/16 herum massiv zurueckgegangen. Das man die Herkunftslaender benennt, spricht nicht wirklich fuer eine "unkontrollierte" Einreise. Was meinst Du mit diesem Begriff ganz konkret und worauf fusst Deine Annahme, dass dem so ist?


Ich weiß nicht, ob du weißt, wie die Registrierung abläuft, wie "nachgewiesen wird, ob jemand Familienangehörige hat etc. 
Das beruht alles auf mündlichen Aussagen. Für einen Rechtsstaat ist das doch etwas lasch könnte man meinen.
Wie kann es sein, dass sich Menschen in mehreren Orten unter anderem Namen anmelden, und Sozialleistungen empfangen, wenn sie doch ordnungsgemäß registriert sind? Hmmm...


> Solche Medien, die "systematisch Intoleranz, Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder Rassismus" befoerdern, sollen nach dem Pakt keine staatliche Foerderung mehr erhalten. Weder ist das ein Verbot einer "negativen" Berichterstattung oder gar eine Zensur noch kann ich erkennen, warum Anstachelung zum Rassenhass (hierzulande uebrigens strafbar) auch noch aus oeffentlichen Geldern gefoerdert werden solle.


Und da sind wir wieder an einem Punkt, der nicht konkret definiert ist. Ab wann ist man denn "Intolerant"?
Bei vielen gilt man schon als intolerant, wenn man die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts fordert.
Bin ich intolerant, wenn ich Erdogan-Anhänger nicht respektiere? Wer entscheidet das? Wann gilt das als systematisch?
Predige ich Fremdenfeindlichkeit, wenn ich sage, dass Islamistische Anschläge, Körperverletzungsdelikte und Verbrechen gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung seit der Flüchtlingskrise zugenommen haben? Wer entscheidet das?

Es lässt sich wohl für jeden erahnen, worauf ich hinaus will.
Es ist das Selbe, wie mit dem "Hassrede-Gesetz" Die Social Media Plattformen löschen lieber zuviel, als wegen einem vermeintlich im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage unproblematischem Post verurteilt zu werden.

Was wird passieren?
Wird aus Vorsicht/Angst vor Verlust der staatlichen Förderung nichts mehr berichtet, was in den Augen von Linken als rassistisch etc. gewertet wird?
Man kann es nur erahnen.


> Du etwa?


Ist ja ganz lustig, dass man direkt in die rechte Ecke geschoben wird, wenn man irgendwas sagt, was nicht in das linksextreme Narrativ passt.
Ein Wort: Differenzierung.
Die Medienwelt, sowie viele Menschen können nur schwarz/weiß denken.
Wie? Du sagst was gegen den Islam? Nazi! 
Wie? Migration kann auch Vorteile haben? Scheiß Antifant!

Dabei sind beide Seiten so gefangen in ihrer Filterblase, dass gar keine normale Meinungsbildung mehr stattfinden kann.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> wird erstmal  kollektiv verdrängt





JePe schrieb:


> ... also quasi so, wie wenn jeder Migrant ein burkatragender, messerwetzender, sozialleistungenerschleichender Vergewaltiger ist?
> 
> Wie fuehlt sich das an, in der selbst gegrabenen Grube zu sitzen?



Der Anteil unter den sogenannten "Schutzsuchenden" die ja vom Krieg geflohen sind ist sehr hoch. Daher wieso sollte man seine Bevölkerung so einem Risiko aussetzen? Weißt du wer im Land ist? Wer im Untergrund irgendwelche Pläne ausheckt? 911 wurde in Hamburg geplant, schon gewusst?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zu kommen, bin ich alles andere als glücklich, dass sich Frau Merkel hinstellte und von tollen Einwandern sprach, die unsere angeblichen Probleme lösen sollen. Das ist egoistischer Humbug. Es sind Kriegsflüchtlinge und denen hilft man genau wie man Menschen in Seenot hilft. BEDINGUNGSLOS



Dagegen hat keiner was wenn denen geholfen wird bis die Krise überstanden ist, aber dann können alle bitte wieder nach Hause gehen. Seenotrettung findet aktuell eher nicht statt, das ist Schlepperei und das haben wir auch hier erörtert. 

Der nächst sichere Hafen ist halt in Syrien ein paar Kilometer entfernt und nicht im fernen Europa. Mach dich bitte schlau was Seenotrettung bedeutet. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist der Krieg zu Ende, wie in Jugoslavien, dann ist es gut, wenn die Menschen zurückgehen, denn zerstörte Länder brauche ihre Fachkräfte selber. Genau wie ich aktuelle Abschiebungseinzelschicksale von gut integrierten absurd finde, denn auch unsere Nachbarstaaten benötigen ihre Arbeitskräfte. Das wir Ärzte und Krankenschwestern aus dem Osten abziehen, ist ein Debakel für die Länder. Und genau an diesem Punkt setzt Frau Wagenknecht an. Und da stimme ich mit ihr inhaltlich überein.



Da stimme ich dir zu ja, aber ich befürchte das die Leute die aus Afrika hier hin kommen nicht mehr nach Hause wollen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Vertrag Gold wert, damit die gesamte Welt endlich beginnt, das Thema ernst zu nehmen. Unser ursprüngliches Asylrecht, was schon von Helmut Kohl quasi gestrichen wurde, war vorbildlich und das Ziel ist nicht, uns auf Weltniveau herabzuschrauben, sondern den Humanismus Stück für Stück in die Welt zu tragen.



Es wird wohl kaum ein Land die eigenen Standards auf das Niveau von Deutschland anheben, das ist Traumtänzerei.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl kaum ein Land die eigenen Standards auf das Niveau von Deutschland anheben, das ist Traumtänzerei.



Das muß auch kein Land wenn wir so weiter machen und unsere Standards weiter absenken!

Wenn ich davon ausgehe daß heute fast 25% der Menschen in Deutschland, mit Ausländern, unter unserer Armutsgrenze leben und viele knapp darüber dann sind das Zahlen die schlimmer sind als 1933!

Heute lohnt es sich fast nicht mehr zu studieren! Nichts mit nicht wollen, sondern schon lange nicht mehr können!


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass man lt. Gesetz einen Pass braucht, um in die EU einzureisen, hast du keinen Pass, kommst du nicht rein. So einfach ist das. Das ist im Interesse aller.



Von Boden-, Nord- und Ostsee abgesehen hat Deutschland keine EU-Aussengrenze, von massenhaftem illegalen Grenzuebertritt in Rostock habe ich keine Kenntnis. Kann an der Geographie im Allgemeinen liegen oder am Ruf Rostocks im Besonderen.

Alle anderen Grenzen sind Schengengrenzen, und an denen sind Kontrollen nur stichprobenartig und hinter der eigentlichen Landesgrenze vorgesehen. Davon abgesehen erfolgt die Einreise eines Fluechtenden durchaus nicht untypischerweise ohne einen Pass (weil nette Leute wie al-Assad es jetzt nicht so mit dem Paesseausgeben haben) und ist insoweit zwar grundsaetzlich ein Verstoss gegen das Passgesetz, der aber durch Artikel 31 der Genfer Fluechtlingskonvention straffrei gestellt wird.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du weißt, wie die Registrierung abläuft, wie "nachgewiesen wird, ob jemand Familienangehörige hat etc.
> Das beruht alles auf mündlichen Aussagen.



Legende, und zwar von der boshaften Art. Der Nachzug von Angehoerigen ist im Aufenthaltsgesetz Abschnitt 6 geregelt; der Nachweis ueber das Verwandtschaftsverhaeltnis muss entweder vor Ort bei der deutschen Vertretung oder in Deutschland bei der Auslaenderbehoerde erbracht werden.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass sich Menschen in mehreren Orten unter anderem Namen anmelden, und Sozialleistungen empfangen, wenn sie doch ordnungsgemäß registriert sind? Hmmm...



Ich tippe mal auf ungenuegende Koordination und unterschiedliche Standards. Wuerde man aber die Standards harmonisieren und die Koordination verbessern ... hmmm.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und da sind wir wieder an einem Punkt, der nicht konkret definiert ist. Ab wann ist man denn "Intolerant"?



Das wuerde letztlich im Auge des betrachtenden Richters liegen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "intolerant" eine individuelle Eigenschaft ist, die eine Person hat und "Intoleranz" ein Verhalten, zu dem Medien nicht auffordern sollen, wenn sie gerne Gelder vom Staat haben moechten. Deine Vergleiche passen da nicht wirklich. Die Durchsetzung "geltenden Rechts" etwa ist ein Allgemeinplatz, der gerne von Leuten bemueht wird, die selbiges gar nicht kennen und wenn Medien suggerieren, dass "Verbrechen gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung" als Ergebnis von Flucht zu sehen seien, dann sollten sie das im Zweifel auch belegen koennen. Ich hatte frueher in diesem Thread schon belegt, dass wir Letzteres nicht "importieren" muessen.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Werter Basti1988,

ich kann deine Argumente durchaus nachvollziehen - bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach haben wir es derzeit mit einer Überlagerung von tatsächlichen Kriegsflüchtlingen (primär Syrien), einer Art Fluchtbewegung wie seinerzeit aus Vietnam, nachdem die US-Truppen aufgaben ((primär Afghanistan) und Armutsflüchtlingen (primär Maghreb und Afrika), tatsächlich Migranten im klassischen Sinne zu tun.
Die Letztgenannten, wenn man so will, das umgekehrte Pendant analog "Goodbye Deutschland", deren Protagonisten auch glauben, überall ist es besser als zu Hause.

Aber...
die Idioten von 9/11 waren (hauptsächlich) reguläre Studenten primär aus Saudi-Arabien und haben allesamt rein gar nix mit der Flüchtlingsthematik zu tun.

bin ich bei interessierterUser, Kriegsflüchtlingen haben wir sowohl moralisch als auch aus der unsrigen Verfassung UND aus unserer Geschichte heraus bedingungslos Hilfe zu leisten.

die meisten tatsächlichen Kriegsflüchtlinge (über 60%)  aus Syrien geben an, nach dem Krieg tatsächlich auch wieder nach Hause zu wollen. sie haben meist einen Schutzstatus, wie auch alle anderen.
Detailinfos: Fakten, Zahlen und Argumente | PRO ASYL
Wie gut deren derzeitige Chancen dafür sind, brauche ich hoffentlich nicht näher erläutern, nachdem der Herr Assad sie als Kriegsverbrecher tituliert, deren evtl. noch vorhandenen Behausungen schleifen lässt und Verwandschaft in Gefängnis wirft...

der hier andiskutierte Migrationspakt hat tatsächlich den wesentlichen Inhalt, dass Migranten/Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge (wie auch immer man das nennen mag) eine Chance im eigenen Land sehen und eben nicht den Versuch einer Auswanderung ins gelobte Land (hier Deutschland) zu Unternehmen.
Der link vom werten Poulton zeigt erschreckend, wie wenig sich die unsrigen Politiker inhaltlich damit auseinandergesetzt haben und wie treffend in Details die Kritik von Frau Dagdelen ist.

Getoppt wird das Ganze noch von  z. T. extremen kulturellen Unterschieden, die auch primär für Spannungen und auch leider für Verbrechen sorgen.

Wir haben in unserem Büro nunmehr 6 tatsächliche Flüchtlinge (Syrien+Eritrea)  als Azubis (nachdem kein deutscher mehr techn. Zeichner werden will (!)) und kann nur davor warnen, alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, 
Die sind allesamt mehr als willig, sich zu integrieren, verstehen das alles sehr wohl und geben auch ganz offen zu, dass deren eher archaische Gesellschaften sich grundlegend von der Deutschen unterscheidet.
Man muss es ihnen eben erklären und hier liegt der größte Fehler der derzeitigen Integrationspolitik.

Alle zu Hunderten in Ankerzentren monatelang auf engem Raum ohne irgend eine sinnvolle Tätigkeit einzusperren würde auch jeden von uns aggressiv machen.

Und umgekehrt abgelehnte Asylbewerber unkontrolliert herumlaufen zu lassen ist m. M. auch nicht richtig. Über 90% der zu Recht abscheulichen Verbrechen werden durch abgelehnte Asylbewerber verübt.
Aus deren Sicht und noch dazu mit deren kulturellen Brille ist aber ein deutsches Gefängnis allemal besser als auf dem Straßenstrich in Rabat den Arsch hinhalten zu müssen...

Ich bin insofern bei dir, dass man kaum ganz Afrika in kurzer Zeit auf europäisches Luxusniveau hochheben kann.
Wenn ich mir aber Einkommens- und Lebensverhältnisse in z. B. Kroatien und Rumänien (derzeit öfters beruflich dort) anschaue, muss dies auch nicht zwangsweise sein.
Vernünftige Bildung und Jobs sind hier die Schlüsselworte und faire Handelsverträge mit Afrika und dem Rest der Welt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/Downl...wanderung_2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
Betrachte mal die Seite 24 "Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung" etwas genauer.
Du wirst feststellen, dass ab 2015 enorme Veränderungen zu verzeichnen sind.
Wie erklärst du das?
"In den Jahren 2015 und 2016 kamen 1,17 Millionen Asylsuchende nach Deutschland. Im Jahr 2017reisten weitere 186.644 Asylsuchende ein"
Macht in Summe 1,356Mio. 
Im Jahr 2017 sind 11,9% Straftaten mit mind. einem Tatverdächtigen Zuwanderer.
Einwohner DE 82,79 Mio + 1,356Mio Zuwanderer = 84,146 Mio registrierte Menschen in DE
Die Zuwanderer machen 1,6% der Gesamtbevölkerung aus, sind aber für 11,9% der Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung in Tatverdacht.

Hmmm.....
Was könnte uns das nur sagen?
Ich glaube, das hat nichts mit Nichts zu tun 

So beschränkt kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man das nicht erkennt.
Oder sind das gefakte Zahlen des Nazi-BKA?


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Sprichst du  mich an WhoRainZone?

Dem will ich gar nicht widersprechen, wenn ich mich selbst zitieren darf:

Und umgekehrt abgelehnte Asylbewerber unkontrolliert herumlaufen zu lassen ist m. M. auch nicht richtig. Über 90% der zu Recht abscheulichen Verbrechen werden durch abgelehnte Asylbewerber verübt.
Aus deren Sicht und noch dazu mit deren kulturellen Brille ist aber ein deutsches Gefängnis allemal besser als auf dem Straßenstrich in Rabat den Arsch hinhalten zu müssen...


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

EDIT:
@Compisucher
Nein, ich meinte JePe


> nachdem kein deutscher mehr techn. Zeichner werden will (!)


Ist ja auch n Drecksjob. Sitze grade selber in nem Zeichnerbüro in der Ausbildung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Von Boden-, Nord- und Ostsee abgesehen hat Deutschland keine EU-Aussengrenze, von massenhaftem illegalen Grenzuebertritt in Rostock habe ich keine Kenntnis. Kann an der Geographie im Allgemeinen liegen oder am Ruf Rostocks im Besonderen.


Deswegen schrieb ich EU-Grenze 



> Legende, und zwar von der boshaften Art. Der Nachzug von Angehoerigen ist im Aufenthaltsgesetz Abschnitt 6 geregelt; der Nachweis ueber das Verwandtschaftsverhaeltnis muss entweder vor Ort bei der deutschen Vertretung oder in Deutschland bei der Auslaenderbehoerde erbracht werden.


Und wie wird nachgewiesen ohne Pässe, wer mit wem verwandt ist? 
RICHTIG 
Mündliche Aussagen.


> Ich tippe mal auf ungenuegende Koordination und unterschiedliche Standards. Wuerde man aber die Standards harmonisieren und die Koordination verbessern ... hmmm.


Ich tippe mal dagegen


> Das wuerde letztlich im Auge des betrachtenden Richters liegen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "intolerant" eine individuelle Eigenschaft ist, die eine Person hat und "Intoleranz" ein Verhalten, zu dem Medien nicht auffordern sollen, wenn sie gerne Gelder vom Staat haben moechten. Deine Vergleiche passen da nicht wirklich.


Es waren Fragen.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich EU-Grenze



Und weil Eure Pin-Ups Orban und Salvini ihre EU-Aussengrenzen nicht schuetzen, sollte Deutschland dem Migrationspakt nicht beitreten?

Verstehe ich nicht.

Beschreibt der Smiley eigentlich Deine Vorstellung einer Grenze? Eine Trumpsche Mauer um eine Festung Europa?




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Und wie wird nachgewiesen ohne Pässe, wer mit wem verwandt ist?
> RICHTIG
> Mündliche Aussagen.



Na, dann waere das ja mit wissenschaftlicher Akribie bewiesen. Wozu da noch Quellen verlinken ...

Ist ein bisschen wie mit der Beamtenbeleidigung. Jeder hat´s schon mal gehoert, die meisten glauben fest an ihre Existenz und nur wenige wissen, dass es sie nicht gibt.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es waren Fragen.



Die ich Dir gerne beantwortet habe.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Betrachte mal die Seite 24 "Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung" etwas genauer.



Habe ich. Was mir direkt ins Auge stach:

_Diese, auf den ersten Blick deutliche Zunahme der Straftaten gegenüber dem Jahr 2016 ist aufgrund der Reform des Sexualstrafrechts nicht aussagekraeftig (siehe Info-Kasten)._



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Du wirst feststellen, dass ab 2015 enorme Veränderungen zu verzeichnen sind.



Zunaechst sehe ich da unappetitliche Zahlen, weil hinter jeder Zahl ein Schicksal steht. Ansonsten kann ich eine "enorme" Veraenderung ab 2015 nicht erkennen; allenfalls eine anhaltende Entwicklung, ueber deren Gruende ich dort leider nichts lese (und fuer die eine polizeiliche Statistik vermutlich auch kaum das richtige Medium waere).



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> "In den Jahren 2015 und 2016 kamen 1,17 Millionen Asylsuchende nach Deutschland. Im Jahr 2017reisten weitere 186.644 Asylsuchende ein"
> Macht in Summe 1,356Mio.
> Im Jahr 2017 sind 11,9% Straftaten mit mind. einem Tatverdächtigen Zuwanderer.
> Einwohner DE 82,79 Mio + 1,356Mio Zuwanderer = 84,146 Mio registrierte Menschen in DE
> ...



Das Mathematik nicht Deine Staerke ist. Zum Beispiel unterstellst Du beilaeufig, dass 98,4% der Deutschen Nichtzugewanderte seien (falsch, tatsaechlich waren 2017 etwa 13,2 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland Migranten der ersten Generation) und die Statistik nur solche Personen als Tatverdaechtige bezeichnet, die ab 2015 in Deutschland Asyl beantragt haben (auch falsch, was Du dem Dokument auf Seite 2 haettest entnehmen koennen). Damit ist es schon rein rechnerisch eigentlich nicht mehr noetig, hierauf ueberhaupt zu antworten (der Unterschied zwischen _Tatverdaechtiger_ und _Taeter_ verkommt da fast zur Nebensache).

Ich tue es trotzdem:

Ja, ich halte es absolut fuer vorstellbar, dass Zuwanderer Straftaten begehen; auch solche gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. Ich halte es auch fuer moeglich, dass sie das ueberproportional haeufiger tun als "Biodeutsche". Ich halte es ebenso fuer moeglich, dass viele der Straftaten, die nicht von Zugewanderten begangen wurden, nicht zur Anzeige kommen (etwa solche, die in der Familie passieren). In keinem Fall wuerde ich mich aber in ehrabschneidender Weise ueber eine Gruppe von ca. 1.365.000  aeussern, selbst wenn ca. 10.500 von ihnen binnen drei Jahren Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung begangen haetten (was, wie gesagt, diese Statistik nicht hergibt). Weil, und jetzt kommt´s: jeder einzelne von ihnen ist ein ...

... Mensch.

P. S. Insgesamt ist der Anteil von Zuwanderern an der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik 2017 um 40,7% zurueckgegangen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Und weil Eure Pin-Ups Orban und Salvini ihre EU-Aussengrenzen nicht schuetzen, sollte Deutschland dem Migrationspakt nicht beitreten?
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht.


Merke ich. Du hast absolut nichts von meinem Beitrag Verstanden. HAt auch nichts mit Orban oder sonst wem zu tun


> Beschreibt der Smiley eigentlich Deine Vorstellung einer Grenze? Eine Trumpsche Mauer um eine Festung Europa?


Deine Fantasie ist ja blühend 
Nur leider kann ich meine nicht mit deiner in Einklang bringen


> _Diese, auf den ersten Blick deutliche Zunahme der Straftaten gegenüber dem Jahr 2016 ist aufgrund der Reform des Sexualstrafrechts nicht aussagekraeftig (siehe Info-Kasten)._


Und was steht in dem Infokasten? Hast du den auch gelesen? Falls ja, hast du wieder mal was nicht verstanden.
Der Anstieg von 2016 zu 2017 (2,9Prozentpunkte, 30%) ist viel weniger, im Vergleich zum Anstieg 2014-2016 (6,5 Prozentpunkte, 250%)
Explizit habe ich mich aber an den Gesamtwerten (nicht dem Anstieg) Orientiert.
Es ist irrelevant, ob das nun vergleichbar zu 2016 ist, oder nicht. Fakt ist: es sind 11,9% Zuwandereranteil.


> Zunaechst sehe ich da unappetitliche Zahlen, weil hinter jeder Zahl ein Schicksal steht. Ansonsten kann ich eine "enorme" Veraenderung ab 2015 nicht erkennen; allenfalls eine anhaltende Entwicklung, ueber deren Gruende ich dort leider nichts lese (und fuer die eine polizeiliche Statistik vermutlich auch kaum das richtige Medium waere).


Man kann sich seine Traumwelt ja bekanntlich so hindrehen, wie es einem passt.
ABER was ich anerkennen muss, du erkennst eine Entwicklung!
Nochmal für dich: von 2014 bis 2016 ist der Zuwandereranteil bei Tatverdächtigen um 250% gestiegen.


> Das Mathematik nicht Deine Staerke ist. Zum Beispiel unterstellst Du beilaeufig, dass 98,4% der Deutschen Nichtzugewanderte seien (falsch, tatsaechlich waren 2017 etwa 13,2 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland Migranten der ersten Generation) und die Statistik nur solche Personen als Tatverdaechtige bezeichnet, die ab 2015 in Deutschland Asyl beantragt haben (auch falsch, was Du dem Dokument auf Seite 2 haettest entnehmen koennen).


Oh, wir haben ein Genie anwesend. Moment... Was habe ich denn nochmal geschrieben? Zuwanderer? Was heißt das denn? Oh? Wirklich? WARUM HABE ICH WOHL ZUWANDERER GESCHRIEBEN?!?!?! 


> Damit ist es schon rein rechnerisch eigentlich nicht mehr noetig, hierauf ueberhaupt zu antworten


Weil du es nicht schönrechnen kannst? 


> (der Unterschied zwischen _Tatverdaechtiger_ und _Taeter_ verkommt da fast zur Nebensache).


Wenn man meinen Beitrag anschaut... Was steht da?
"[...]Selbstbestimmung in* Tatverdacht*."
Nein! Doch! Oh!


> Ich tue es trotzdem:
> 
> Ja, ich halte es absolut fuer vorstellbar, dass Zuwanderer Straftaten begehen; auch solche gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. Ich halte es auch fuer moeglich, dass sie das ueberproportional haeufiger tun als "Biodeutsche". Ich halte es ebenso fuer moeglich, dass viele der Straftaten, die nicht von Zugewanderten begangen wurden, nicht zur Anzeige kommen (etwa solche, die in der Familie passieren).


Schön.


> In keinem Fall wuerde ich mich aber in ehrabschneidender Weise ueber eine Gruppe von ca. 1.365.000  aeussern, selbst wenn ca. 10.500 von ihnen binnen drei Jahren Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung begangen haetten (was, wie gesagt, diese Statistik nicht hergibt). Weil, und jetzt kommt´s: jeder einzelne von ihnen ist ein ...
> 
> ... Mensch.


Wo habe ich denn gesagt "ALLE sind so und so"? Hm? Wie? Nirgends? Oh...
Richtig, die Statistik gibt nicht her, wer tatsächlich Täter war, sondern nur, wer verdächtigt war. ABER bei den "nicht Zuwanderern" ist es genauso.
Verhältnismäßig dürfte das wieder einigermaßen hinhauen. Genaue Zahlen dazu findet man leider nicht.


> P. S. Insgesamt ist der Anteil von Zuwanderern an der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik 2017 um 40,7% zurueckgegangen.


Aha. Wo denn?
Tatverdächtige Zuwanderer 2017: 167.268
Tatverdächtige Zuwanderer 2016: 174.438

Wo das 40,7% sind?


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Da das zu nichts fuehrt und erkennbar zu nichts fuehren soll, letzte Replik von mir:



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weil du es nicht schönrechnen kannst?



Zeig mir meinen Rechenfehler anhand der von Dir behaupteten Zahlen. Zur Erinnerung: Zuwanderer machen 1,6% der Gesamtbevoelkerung aus. Mit dieser steilen These wuerdest Du glatt zum Ehrenvorsitzenden des Thueringer Landesverbandes der AfD gewaehlt.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Tatverdächtige Zuwanderer 2017: 167.268
> Tatverdächtige Zuwanderer 2016: 174.438



Woher stammen diese Zahlen? Vom Dr. Sommer-Team?

*Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik 2017, 3.1, Kriminalitaet insgesamt: Straftaten insgesamt **5.761.984 (2017) zu 6.372.526 (2016) (Minus 9,6%); auf tatverdaechtige Zuwanderer entfallen 300.680 (2017) zu 506.641 (2016) (Minus 40,7%).*

Und Nein, ich google das nicht fuer Dich. Streng Dich selber an. Wer sich auf den Marktplatz stellt und so laut Alarm schreit wie Du, der sollte wenigstens bei den Basics halbwegs sattelfest sein.

Willkommen auf meiner sich rasant fuellenden Ignore-Liste.


----------



## remember5 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

https://ww.tagesschau.de/ausland/nein-zum-migrationspakt-101.html Auch Polen und Israel sagen Nein
Breitscheidplatz wird zum Testgelaende fuer die Terrorabwehr - Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf - Berliner Morgenpost
Kriegsgebiet Weihnachtsmarkt.

Die Zerstörung Deuschlands ist beschlossene Sache. Terror, Vergewaltigungen, Messermorde und sehr warscheinlich Bürgerkrieg schon bald. Jetzt wurde der Krieg hierher geholt durch Merkel und den Rest an Volksverrätern.
Die Politik hat die Aufgabe den Volkswillen umzusetzen aber man fragt ja das Volk/Bürger gar nicht. Wozu auch. Die sollen gefälligst für alles zahlen und alles über sich ergehen lassen. Zu mehr braucht man das Volk/Bürger auch nicht. So "sozial" und ""menschlich" ist der Staat zu den Eigenen. Lügen, Terror und Raub aus Sicht der Regierung ist sozial. Aha. 

Eine Einladung an alle: deutliche Worte von Stefan Aust zum Migrationspakt – Juergen Fritz Blog



> Der UN-Migrationspakt (hier vollständig nachzulesen) spalte Deutschland wie schon die Flüchtlingspolitik der Kanzlerin, so könnte man den Austs Artikel zusammenfassen. Doch die Folgen dieses Regelwerks würden noch viel gravierender sein als Merkels Entscheidung 2015, die Grenzen nicht zu schließen.





> Wenn die Kanzlerin klug wäre, würde sie sich so schnell wie möglich aus der aktiven Politik zurückziehen, um die Folgen des Migrationspaktes nicht mehr in Amt und Würden miterleben zu müssen. Denn nach dem Strom der Asylbewerber dürfte es jetzt zu einem weiteren Strom kommen, dem der Migranten, die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kämen.





> Nicht rechtlich, aber politischer verbindlich mit dem Ziel unbegrenzter Zuzug und gleiche Rechte für alle: Asylanten, Flüchtlinge, Migranten





> Ausnahme, die zum Dauerzustand wurde
> Die Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik sei nicht irgendeine Stiftung, macht Aust deutlich, sondern praktisch der Thinktank der Bundesregierung. Sie werde aus dem Haushalt der Kanzleramtes finanziert. Kern des UN-Migrationspakts, das werde immer deutlicher, sei die Regelung der unübersichtlichen Einwanderung von Asylbewerbern, Flüchtlingen aus Kriegsgebieten und anderen Migranten, dergestalt dass man illegale Migration legalisiert. Im Grunde das Gleiche, was Merkel schon 2015 praktizierte. Zunächst wurde von einer Ausnahmesituation gesprochen, die es notwendig gemacht hätte, Recht und Gesetz zu brechen. Doch diese Ausnahme sei zum Dauerzustand geworden, so dass in nur 16 Moanten mehr als eine Million „Flüchtlinge“ nach Deutschland geströmt waren.





> Merkel habe damit praktisch den Artikel 16a des Grundgesetzes außer Kraft gesetzt.
> Das sogenannte „Selbsteintrittsrecht“ eines EU-Staates, als Ausnahmeregelung konzipiert, sei zur Regel geworden. Merkel erteilte der schon zuvor zugelassenen illegalen Masseneinwanderung im September 2015 den regierungsamtlichen Segen. Der international renommierte Bonner Völkerrechtler Matthias Herdegen formuliere das eleganter, aber im Ergebnis ähnlich: Die Bundesregierung habe diese Einschränkungen des Grundgesetzartikels 16a „und auch die Sicherung des europäischen Asylsystems in Deutschland, gewissermaßen gegen die eigenen Interessen handelnd, zerstört. Das europäische Asylsystem liegt in Trümmern. Ein neues System ist nicht absehbar“.





> So sieht ein „rechtlich nicht bindendes“, aber „politisch verpflichtend“ konzipiertes Abkommen aus. Es seien vor allem die Zielstaaten der Migration, die sich in dem UN-Pakt auf 32 Seiten 87-mal „verpflichten“ oder eine „Verpflichtung“ eingehen. Und das soll auch kontrolliert werden. Alle zwei Jahre soll der UN-Generalsekretär der Generalversammlung Bericht erstatten, alle vier Jahre sollen auf globaler Ebene Erörterungen stattfinden, um unter Beteiligung „aller relevanten Interessenträger“ die Umsetzung des globalen Pakts zu überprüfen. Es müssen nur alle mitmachen – vor allem die Zielstaaten mit offenen Grenzen und offenen Armen.
> Und Deutschland soll ganz vorn dabei sein, wenn es nach der Bundeskanzlerin gehe. Denn der Pakt sei „in nationalem Interesse“, erklärte Angela Merkel am 22. November vor dem Bundestag. Deutschland befinde sich damit in einer „Win-win-Situation“. Dieselbe Kanzlerin, so macht Stefan Aust deutlich, die noch 2015 erklärt hatte, Migranten, die „aus wirtschaftlicher Not zu uns kommen, können nicht bleiben“, mache nun auch für diese das Tor auf – sperrangelweit.


Am besten den ganzen Artikel lesen da er doch recht lang ausfällt.

Der Rechtsstaat ist TOT. RIP Deutschland. Zerstört von rechtsbrecherden Kommunisten aus der DDR und Mittäter und Mitläufer aus der BRD. Die selbigen haben auch das Grundgesetz mit Füßen getreten. Hitler (parlamentarische Demokratie) hat Deuschland damals zerstört und jetzt Merkel (parlamentarische Demokratie). Soviel zur parlamentarischen Demokratie = Diktatur.

Kommunistische Faschisten wie Poulton und interessierterUser haben scheinbar ein persönliches interesse an der Vernichtung des deutschen Staates. Das einzige Argument was von den Beiden kommt alle sind "rechts" die gegen den UN-Pakt sind. Ganz großes Kino von den Beiden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Hm von dir kommen nur Diffamierungen. Das korrekt Wort wäre Kommunistennazis.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Junge, junge, wo gibt es denn das Zeugs zu kaufen, das du gerade rauchst???

Hitler in den Kontext einer legitimen parlamentarischen Demokratie zu stellen ist schon verdammt schräg.

Aber gut, an dem Punkt fängt die Diskussion bizarr zu werden und ich gönne mir eine Auszeit - apropos, weiß jemand wo mein Aluhut abgeblieben ist?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm von dir kommen nur Diffamierungen. Das korrekt Wort wäre Kommunistennazis.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kGtIJxAH3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ohne Worte!

Das müssen sehr schwere Psychopharmaka sein, die da verabreicht wurden, anders ist das gar nicht mehr zu erklären.
Bei lesen kann man ja förmlich den Geifer, Agressivität und Gewaltbereitschaft dieses Menschen spüren. 

Naja seine Idole reiten sich gerade noch mehr mit Anlauf in die ********!
Rechtsextremismus: AfD-Politikerin unterstuetzt Verein von Holocaust-Leugnerin

Nachdem man in den letzten Tagen, PR mäßig durch Land gezogen ist, um von sich selbst auf die Neonazi Jugend (Junge Alternative) abzulenken, bettelt man nun wieder selber vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet zu werden.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Immer feste klingeln auf dem Volksfahrrad. Nicht das man noch ausversehen Rechtsaußen ins Kreuz fährt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Meine roten Haare wehen im Fahrtwind.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Da das zu nichts fuehrt und erkennbar zu nichts fuehren soll, letzte Replik von mir:


an mir liegts nicht, ich lasse mich nur nicht von leeren Behauptungen überzeugen 


> Zeig mir meinen Rechenfehler anhand der von Dir behaupteten Zahlen. Zur Erinnerung: Zuwanderer machen 1,6% der Gesamtbevoelkerung aus.


Du hast garnichts gerechnet?


> Mit dieser steilen These wuerdest Du glatt zum Ehrenvorsitzenden des Thueringer Landesverbandes der AfD gewaehlt.


Nur blöd, dass ich von der AfD nicht sonderlich viel halte


> Woher stammen diese Zahlen? Vom Dr. Sommer-Team?


Aus der von mir ober verlinkten BKA Statistik von 2017, Seite 10 "Allgemeinkriminalität, Tatverdächtige" Dazu zählt alles außer politisch motivierte Taten und organisierter Kriminalität.


> *Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik 2017, 3.1, Kriminalitaet insgesamt: Straftaten insgesamt **5.761.984 (2017) zu 6.372.526 (2016) (Minus 9,6%); auf tatverdaechtige Zuwanderer entfallen 300.680 (2017) zu 506.641 (2016) (Minus 40,7%).*


*
*Woher stammen diese Zahlen? Von der Antifa? Ach ne, dann gäbe es ja gar keine kriminellen Zuwanderer. Aber ich kann ruhig mal mit deinen Zahlen rechnen 
Fassen wir zusammen:
2015 & 2016 1,7 Mio Zuwanderer. 2016 waren 506.641 Zuwanderer tatverdächtig.
Also 33% aller Zuwanderer waren 2016 Tatverdächtig.. Hats nicht besser gemacht, oder? 


> Und Nein, ich google das nicht fuer Dich. Streng Dich selber an. Wer sich auf den Marktplatz stellt und so laut Alarm schreit wie Du, der sollte wenigstens bei den Basics halbwegs sattelfest sein.


Ja, meine Bachelorarbeit ist ohne Quellen, aber als Prof sollten sie die ja finden können.


> Willkommen auf meiner sich rasant fuellenden Ignore-Liste.



Wenn sie sich so rasant füllt, sollte man sich vll überlegen, ob man nicht selbst ein Problem hat. 
Aber genau das meine ich.
Mit hohlen Phrasen versuchen zu überzeugen, scheitern, persönliche Angriffe rausholen, scheitern, blocken.
Die Filterblase ist grade wieder etwas größer geworden


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei lesen kann man ja förmlich den Geifer, Agressivität und Gewaltbereitschaft dieses Menschen spüren.



Auch hier kann man beim lesen ja förmlich, die Arroganz, Willkür und Kriminalität dieses Menschen riechen. 

Ob das deswegen so schlecht schmeckt weil es gequirlter Durchfall ist mag jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Tatsache ist:

Papier/Speicherplatz ist immer noch geduldig, auch für Deine Meinung! 

Und die Zeit wird zeigen wer sich wo vergaloppiert hat!


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Woher stammen diese Zahlen?


Aus der von dir ins Felde geführten PKS 2017.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 2015 & 2016 1,7 Mio Zuwanderer.


Wo Zuwanderung ist, ist auch Abwanderung:  Auswanderung aus Deutschland bis 2017 | Statista



> Also 33% aller Zuwanderer waren 2016 Tatverdächtig.. Hats nicht besser gemacht, oder?


Und wie kommst du darauf, dass es 33% aller Zuwanderer waren? Die PKS weist alle zur Anzeige gebrachten Straftaten aus. Um es an einem Beispiel festzumachen: Person X klaut heute im Netto und wird erwischt: 1. Anzeige. Morgen klaut er im Aldi und wird wieder erwischt: 2. Anzeige, vollkommen unabhängig von der ersten. Übermorgen klaut er im Kik und wird wieder erwischt: 3. Anzeige, unabhängig von den beiden vorherigen. Sprich in dem hypothetischen Fall, hätte Person X schon für 3 Anzeigen in der PKS gesorgt.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und die Zeit wird zeigen wer sich wo vergaloppiert hat!


Heute war Oberschale vom Pferd im Angebot.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Heute war Oberschale vom Pferd im Angebot.



Sehr schön. Bei Hirn solltest Du dann zuschlagen! Hat mir auch geholfen!


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Bei Hirn solltest Du dann zuschlagen! Hat mir auch geholfen!


Das erklärt so einiges.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf, dass es 33% aller Zuwanderer waren?



Weil er einfach den 1. Januar 2015 zum Stichtag erklaert, nur die seitdem eingereisten Fluechtlinge zaehlt (tatsaechlich gab es naemlich alleine 2015 eine Zuwanderung von mehr als 2 Millionen Menschen - aber ich wollte ihn nicht noch mehr mit Fakten verwirren) und dann die steile These aufstellt, dass die und nur die verdaechtig waren, alle im Jahr 2016 mutmasslich von Zuwanderern begangenen Straftaten veruebt zu haben. Obwohl in seinem eigenen Link auf Seite 2 etwas anderes steht:

_In der PKS wird die Aufenthaltsdauer bzw. der Zuwanderungszeitpunkt des Tatverdaechtigen nicht erfasst. Deshalb ist keine Differenzierung zwischen tatverdaechtigen Zuwanderern, die vor oder im Jahr 2017 eingereist sind, moeglich._

Aber wie gesagt, Fakten sind nicht so seins und Differenzierung mal gleich gar nicht. Polen klauen, Russen saufen und Fluechtlinge haben bloss Schnackseln im Kopf. Immerhin bringen klare Feindbilder ja Struktur in den Tag.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

 oh junge ich pack das hier echt nicht xD

Ich habe lediglich stumpf die Zahlen verrechnet. @Poulton du hast natürlich Recht, dass da wahrscheinlich viele doppelt und dreifach erfasst sind.
Wie gesagt, die Statistik vom BKA liefert bei Allgemeiner Kriminalität andere Zahlen, als JePe geschrieben hat.

@JePe dachte, ich stehe auf deiner ignore? 
Ja, ich zähle ab dem 1.1.2015 alle die bis zum 31.12.16 eingereist sind, sowie alle Tatverdächtigen im selben Zeitraum. Et voila da hast du mein Ergebnis.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Was mir zur viel beschworenen Seite 10 davon gerade auffällt: WhoRainZone hat die Zahlen aus den "_Straftaten insgesamt ohne ausländerrechtliche Verstöße_" zitiert und JePe aus den "_Straftaten insgesamt_".

Damit wären alle Klarheiten beseitigt.


€: Den Hinweis auf Seite 23 nicht vergessen.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Er zitiert, was ihm gefaellt und nur wenn es ihm gefaellt, rechnet gegen, rundet auf, schuettelt das Ergebnis gut durch und praesentiert dann seine Zahlen. Das Zuwanderer nicht dasselbe sind wie Fluechtlinge, die PKS nicht das Einreisedatum des Zugewanderten beruecksichtigt (und darauf sogar hinweist) - was spielt das schon fuer eine Rolle. Jeder Dritte seit 2015 Zugewanderte ist kriminell, er hat selbst nachgezaehlt!

Wie waere das: wir betrachten nur die Auslaenderkriminalitaet. Die wird naemlich zu 100% von Auslaendern veruebt. Einzig logische Konsequenz: Die PKS den Deutschen, Auslaender raus! Und zwar 100%. Wie jetzt, das ist Banane? Natuerlich ist es das. Damit hat es sich ja ueberhaupt erst fuer diesen Thread qualifiziert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Gegen Zuwanderung bzw. Migration spricht nichts, solange sich die Migranten nicht wie die Axt im Walde benehmen. 
Ich denke jeder Migrant ist in jedem Land der Welt willkommen, wenn er sich an ein paar einfache Grundsätze hält:

- man hält sich an die hiesigen Gesetze des Landes
- man gibt sein Bestes sich in der hiesigen Kultur zu integrieren 
- man sucht sich eine Arbeit und betrachtet die hiesigen Sozialsysteme nicht als Einbahnstraße

Wer es nicht schafft sich an diese drei Grundsätze zu halten, darf sich nicht wundern wenn er zu recht unerwünscht und nicht wilkommen ist.


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Kann jemand dieses Elend hier bitte mal schließen?


----------



## Tengri86 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



remember5 schrieb:


> Klar. Die Fachkräfte werden abgeworben  Massenmörder, Terroristen, Analphabeten usw. In Deutschaland dürfte es jetzt eigentlich keinen Mangen mehr geben  HAHAHA. .



Hast du noch was vergessen? Was machen die noch ?


----------



## remember5 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Hast du noch was vergessen? Was machen die noch ?



Zur Zeit nix. Die haben damit schon Vollbeschäftigung


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur leider kein "Nazi". Denn die gibt es nicht mehr da diese Partei zu recht verboten ist.



Wäre mir neu. Soweit ich weiß ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NDP wegen zu geringer Mitgliederzahl gescheitert und gegen die AFD gab es noch keins.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Haha 10 Mio. neue Nazis... du bist echt nicht mehr zu retten.



Allein in Sachsen kommt locker 1-1,5 Millionen zusammen. Die Ergebnisse der AFD lagen bei der Bundestagswahl zwischen 33 und 45%. 
Diese sind in allen Berufsgruppen vertreten, auch in der Polizei. Polizei Sachsen: Azubi haelt den Rassismus nicht mehr aus und veroeffentlicht WhatsApp-Chats - Gerechtigkeit - bento



remember5 schrieb:


> Breitscheidplatz wird zum Testgelaende fuer die Terrorabwehr - Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf - Berliner Morgenpost
> Kriegsgebiet Weihnachtsmarkt.



Eher Showpolitik und eine staatlich finanzierte Ausstellung der deutschen Sicherheitsbranche, für die es nicht besser laufen kann. Die 4 verschiedene Schutzsysteme zusammen sind sinnlos, da es wohl auch eins tuen würde und die anderen nicht viel mehr Sicherheit beitragen. Zumal die Angreifer dann eher auf andere Angriffstechnik-/Strategien (Schwachstellen gibt es sicher noch genug) oder andere Orte ausweichen.
Aus dem Artikel:


			
				https://www.morgenpost.de/bezirke/charlottenburg-wilmersdorf/article215848691/Breitscheidplatz-wird-zum-Testgelaende-fuer-die-Terrorabwehr.html schrieb:
			
		

> Sperrelemente und Aufbau kosten das Land gut 2,5 Millionen Euro, die Kombination soll dafür einen in Deutschland bislang „einzigartigen Zufahrtsschutz“ gegen Terroranschläge mit Lastwagen bieten.
> [...]
> So erklärt sich vielleicht, dass die Absperrungen auch ein bisschen wirken wie eine Werbeausstellung von Sicherheitstechnik. „Made in Germany“ steht auf jedem Poller. Die 100 sand- und steingefüllten Drahtkörbe rund um den Platz tragen den Werbespruch des britischen Herstellers, der auch Grenzen und Militärcamps schützt: „Stop everything.“







Poulton schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf, dass es 33% aller Zuwanderer waren? Die PKS weist alle zur Anzeige gebrachten Straftaten aus. Um es an einem Beispiel festzumachen: Person X klaut heute im Netto und wird erwischt: 1. Anzeige. Morgen klaut er im Aldi und wird wieder erwischt: 2. Anzeige, vollkommen unabhängig von der ersten. Übermorgen klaut er im Kik und wird wieder erwischt: 3. Anzeige, unabhängig von den beiden vorherigen. Sprich in dem hypothetischen Fall, hätte Person X schon für 3 Anzeigen in der PKS gesorgt.



Dazu kommt, das 2/3 Straftaten (67%) überhaupt nicht angezeigt werden und daher überhaupt nicht in der PKS landen. Dazu ist die Anzeigebereitschaft bei mutmaßlich ausländischen Tätern höher und bei persönlich bekannten am geringsten. Deshalb gibt es insbesondere bei häuslicher Gewalt ein großes Dunkelfeld. Franziska Giffey: Familienministerin stellt Statistik zu Partnerschaftsgewalt vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Gewalt gegen Frauen - Frontal21 - ZDFmediathek

Ganz aktuell von Lesch:
Die Gewalt in uns: Verroht die Gesellschaft? - ZDFmediathek
Fuerchtet Euch! Was Angst mit uns macht - ZDFmediathek


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Er zitiert, was ihm gefaellt


Richtig, und ich gebe an, wo ich das her habe.


> und nur wenn es ihm gefaellt,


Meinst du, mir gefällt, dass Zuwanderer übermäßig kriminell sind? Wem gefällt das bitte? 


> rechnet gegen, rundet auf,


Ich habe immer mit den Werten gerechnet, die angegeben waren, nichts gerundet. Bei den Prozentzahlen habe ich auf eine Nachkommastelle gerundet, aber das geht ja wohl in Ordnung 


> schuettelt das Ergebnis gut durch


Aha, wo hab ich das gemacht? 


> und praesentiert dann seine Zahlen.


Für dich kann ich das immer weiter machen 


> Das Zuwanderer nicht dasselbe sind wie Fluechtlinge, die PKS nicht das Einreisedatum des Zugewanderten beruecksichtigt (und darauf sogar hinweist) - was spielt das schon fuer eine Rolle.


Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass ich das nie behauptet habe?


> Jeder Dritte seit 2015 Zugewanderte ist kriminell, er hat selbst nachgezaehlt!


Ich habe das verrechnet, was zur Verfügung steht, mit DEINEN Zahlen. Mögliche Mehrfachtatverdächtige wurde ja schon erwähnt.


> Wie waere das: wir betrachten nur die Auslaenderkriminalitaet. Die wird naemlich zu 100% von Auslaendern veruebt.


Oh Boy...


> Einzig logische Konsequenz: Die PKS den Deutschen, Auslaender raus! Und zwar 100%.


Nazi!!!!


> Wie jetzt, das ist Banane? Natuerlich ist es das. Damit hat es sich ja ueberhaupt erst fuer diesen Thread qualifiziert.



Deine Auffassungsgabe kann ja nicht besonders gut sein, weil du immer das Gleiche behauptest, obwohl es nicht in meinem Beitrag steht.

Naja, bei dir ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, weil du so tief in deiner Doktrin sitzt, dass du alles andere nicht akzeptieren kannst.


Zu behaupten, jeder AfD Wähler ist ein Nazi, geht zu Weit. Sicher sind da einige dabei. Was man aber sagen kann, dass 100% der AfD Wähler Idioten sind. Das sind aber auch die Wähler der Grünen, die ihren Realitätsbezug vollkommen verloren haben.
Aber was weiß ich schon 

EDIT:
@DKK007
Generell stimme ich deinem Beitrag zu, nur das mit dem Azubi sehe ich kritisch.
Er ist die Einzige Quelle für diesen Vorwurf, die Polizei wusste von nichts. Das hat so ein "Gschmäckle"
Behaupten kann man viel, und ein Screenshot aus einer Whatsappgruppe ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das beste Beweismaterial.
Kritisch denken, ma Friends 

Dass es in den Reihen der Polizei rechte wie linke gibt, ist keine Frage.
Aber dieses Gehabe "Oh, der wählt lieber Braun als Grün mimimi" Joa, dann lass ihn doch. Gibt auch Leute, die wählen lieber die MLPD als die CDU. Das ist auch nicht besser.
Wir haben nunmal ein großes politisches Spektrum in DE, und jeder darf wählen, was er will. Das nennt man Demokratie.
Das Verständnis jener ist aber besonders in den extremeren Reihen (rechts UND links) nicht sehr ausgeprägt.
Man kann nicht einfach eine Partei verbieten, die knapp 13% aller Stimmen hat, nur weil einem das Gedankengut nicht passt. So funktioniert Demokratie nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Derzeit sehe ich bei den Grünen deutlich mehr Realitätsbezug als bei der SPD. Das haben auch die letzten Wahlen gezeigt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Derzeit sehe ich bei den Grünen deutlich mehr Realitätsbezug als bei der SPD. Das haben auch die letzten Wahlen gezeigt.


Mehr als bei der SPD ist ja auch nicht besonders schwer


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Zur Geschichte der SPD ist die letzte Anstalt ganz interessant. Das hatten wir in Geschichte so nie behandelt. 
Die Anstalt vom 20. November 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Die Anstalt ist eigentlich immer ganz gut, ich schau mir das bei Zeiten mal an


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu. Soweit ich weiß ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NDP wegen zu geringer Mitgliederzahl gescheitert und gegen die AFD gab es noch keins.



Und auch das ist Demokratie. Und die magst Du nicht? Lieber Faschismus und gleich verbieten was dagegen ist?

Merke: Nationalsozialisten=Nazis! Daher: keine Nationalsozialisten mehr=keine Nazis!

Und soweit mir bekannt gibt es weder ein Recht noch die Pflicht jeden "Nazi" zu nennen der nicht passt!

Getarnte rechte Wölfe im Linksschafspelz gibt es natürlich. Du kennst sie besser als ich.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell von Lesch:



Nehmen wir mal an Lurch hätte seinen Abschluss erarbeitet, wieso weiß der alles? Ist das Dein "Herrgott"?


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an Lurch hätte seinen Abschluss erarbeitet, wieso weiß der alles? Ist das Dein "Herrgott"?



Aha, Lesch Bashing ohne Argumente. 
Lesch trägt aktuelle Forschung vor. Das könntest du auch -- neee, eher nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



> Man kann nicht einfach eine Partei verbieten, die knapp 13% aller Stimmen hat, nur weil einem das Gedankengut nicht passt. So funktioniert Demokratie nicht.



Doch kann man, wenn diese Partei aktiv gegen unsere Verfassung (GG) arbeitet.
Letzte sehr aktuelle Beispiele
Rechtsextremismus: AfD-Politikerin unterstuetzt Verein von Holocaust-Leugnerin
Undercover im Reichsbuerger-Seminar - ZDFmediathek

Überall führende Mitglieder der AfD knietief involviert, wir haben es nicht nur mit einer islamophoben Partei zu tun, sondern klar mit einer in Teilen rechtsradikalen, verfassungsfeindlichen Partei, die klar bewiesene historische Tatsachen leugnet.
Dazu kommen klare Gewaltfantasien gegen Menschen von AfD Mitgliedern, dokumentiert in der Whats App Gruppe Poggenburg, Höckes Buch und Einlassungen, Jens Maiers Einlassung zu "Mischvölkern", mit klarem Bezug zu den Nürnberger Rassegesetzen, Gauland offen postulierter politischer "Umsturz" in der FAZ, mit anschließender Vertreibung von Journalisten und Eliten.
Dazu kommt, dass von 90% der AfD Spitze dokumentiert ist, dass sie Deutschland nach wie vor für einen bestzten Staat halten, der unter Alliierter Kontrolle steht (Weidel, Höcke, Meuthen, Maier etc etc etc).

Das sind alles klare Faktoren für eine verfassungsfeindliche Partei, die dringend vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet gehört, scheißegal ob sie 13% wählen oder nicht.


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ergänzung:
Lesch trägt aktuelle Forschung in relativ einfacher Sprache auch für Bildungsferne verständlich vor.

Augenscheinlich muss Lesch doch noch einen Gang herunterschalten, damit wirklich alle abgeholt werden können...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, Lesch Bashing ohne Argumente.



Blasphemie geht immer ohne!



Threshold schrieb:


> Lesch trägt aktuelle Forschung vor.



Ich dachte der weiß alles. Er trägt nur vor! Das kann auch Eva Herman.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Lesch trägt aktuelle Forschung in relativ einfacher Sprache auch für Bildungsferne verständlich vor.



Deswegen fahrt ihr ja so darauf ab. Mundgerecht und vorgekaut!


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Getarnte rechte Wölfe im Linksschafspelz gibt es natürlich. Du kennst sie besser als ich.



Heißt im Grunde nur, dass du dich offenbar nur mit offenkundig Rechten abgibst, nimmt sich das denn was? Du scheinst da sehr bewandert.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an Lurch hätte seinen Abschluss erarbeitet, wieso weiß der alles? Ist das Dein "Herrgott"?



Außer dir behauptet niemand irgendwer wüsste Alles (!), viel interessanter ist deine Verknüpfung zum "Herrgott".
Möchtest du uns etwas damit sagen? 

Viel mehr als, "Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten" fällt mir da nicht ein.

Zum Thema selbst kannst du wohl nicht mehr viel beitragen oder?
Sollten wir da nicht lieber direkt zu Mondnazis und Echsenmenschen übergehen?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Blasphemie geht immer ohne!



Damit hebst du Lesch auf die Ebene eines Gottes, läuft bei dir, nur nicht rund.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich dachte der weiß alles. Er trägt nur vor! Das kann auch Eva Herman.



Zumindest wird hier klar, wer offenbar gar nix weiß, obwohl er vorgab zu "denken".



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deswegen fahrt ihr ja so darauf ab. Mundgerecht und vorgekaut!



Ich denke eher, weil er Leuten wie dir in einem Satz den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt.

Mundgerecht vorgekaut wird das nur, damit man Leuten wie dir nicht zumuten muss ihren eigenen Denkapparat zu nutzen, einfache Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung.

Und jetzt mal wieder was zum Thema Tillfred? Das hieß übrigens so hier:
NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Deswegen fahrt ihr ja so darauf ab. Mundgerecht und vorgekaut!



Weisst du, was mich an dir so wirklich nervt?

Du behauptest als Gläubiger, dass all diese Leute blöd sind nur weil sie eine Meinung haben, die nicht in dein Universum passt.

Aber erkläre mir mal bitte mit deinem angeblich so gläubigen Hintergrund, wieso du in aller Welt dich so rechtsradikal gegenüber Flüchtlingen positionierst.

Jesus würde sich im Grab umdrehen, wenn er noch drinnen liegen würde und auf solch einen Anhänger bestimmt liebend gern verzichten.

Deine Einstellung korreliert in keinster Weise mit deinem Glauben und darüber solltest du dir ernsthaft mal Gedanken machen...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Weisst du, was mich an dir so wirklich nervt?



Das ich attraktiv, klug und beliebt bin?



compisucher schrieb:


> Du behauptest als Gläubiger, dass all diese Leute blöd sind nur weil sie eine Meinung haben



Ich bin zwar eher der Schuldner, nein das behaupte ich nicht von jedem. Auch Lesch halte ich für intelligenter als viele hier, mich vielleicht eingeschlossen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber erkläre mir mal bitte mit deinem angeblich so gläubigen Hintergrund, wieso du in aller Welt dich so rechtsradikal gegenüber Flüchtlingen positionierst.



Zu sagen ich habe kein Geld ist radikal? Wenn ich nichts mehr habe kann ich nichts hergeben. Soweit ich weiß habe ich Staatsschulden an der Backe von Geburt an.
Das heißt eigentlich Ebbe! Nada! Nüschts! Und bitte gib wenn Du nichts hast, ich kann das nicht! 

Und positioniert habe ich mich zur Migration und nicht zur Flucht. Auch wenn manche Wortverdreher hier das gerne durcheinander würfeln.



compisucher schrieb:


> Jesus würde sich im Grab umdrehen, wenn er noch drinnen liegen würde und auf solch einen Anhänger bestimmt liebend gern verzichten.



"Jesus" lebt. Und er darf mein Kumpel sein sofern er hält was er versprochen hat. Dann gibt es das beste das ich im Angebot habe. Meine Freundschaft.



compisucher schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung korreliert in keinster Weise mit deinem Glauben und darüber solltest du dir ernsthaft mal Gedanken machen...



Für Dich nochmal:

Ich habe keinen "Glauben". Ich möchte viel wissen! Und wenn "Jesus" ein Blender wie zum Beispiel Harald Lurch wäre kann er mich auch mal richtig am Ar... lecken!


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Oh, jetzt gehts mit Religion los 
Wer gläubig ist (egal welche Religion, manche sind da schlimmer, andere weniger) lebt ein paar Jahre zu spät auf der Erde...
Der Islam  steckt im 15.Jhd fest. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man als normaler Mensch den Islam verteidigen kann. Die verehren einen Pädophilen und sehen Frauen als niedere Wesen an. Außerdem wird Inzucht gefördert, sie sind Homophob usw.


Die Grünen posieren mit Antifa-Fahnen.
Ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz!
Grüne verbieten!
Oder ist das hier was anderes?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Du behauptest als Gläubiger, dass all diese Leute blöd sind nur weil sie eine Meinung haben, die nicht in dein Universum passt.



Das kann ich auch, denn das ist eine Grundlage jeder Religion/ Sekte oder Glaubensrichtung. Nur sie haben Ahnung von der Wirklichkeit, nur sie besitzen das Wissen um zu verstehen wie die Dinge laufen, nur sie können eine Erklärung liefern. Dies ist gleichzeitig Grundlage für den Glauben, denn der Gläubige ist durch seinen Glauben im Grunde nur einen Schritt vom "unwissenden Ungläubigen" entfernt. Faktisch glaubte man früher auch an eine Erdscheibe und ein heliozentrisches Weltbild. Eines von vielen Beispielen, bei denen Gläubige meinten den Ungläubigen voraus zu sein um später zu erkennen, dass einen dieser Glauben nur weiter zurück geworfen hat und es immer schwerer wird die Welt, so wie sie ist, zu erklären.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt gehts mit Religion los
> Wer gläubig ist (egal welche Religion, manche sind da schlimmer, andere weniger) lebt ein paar Jahre zu spät auf der Erde...
> Der Islam steckt im 15.Jhd fest. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man als normaler Mensch den Islam verteidigen kann. Die verehren einen Pädophilen und sehen Frauen als niedere Wesen an. Außerdem wird Inzucht gefördert, sie sind Homophob usw.



Jajajaja, und gleich weiter zu den Katholiken, dort geht so richtig die Post ab.
Deine Äußerungen sind islamfeindlich und damit diskriminierend, da bekommst du sicher viel Aufmerksamkeit bei den Mods.


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Werter Tilfred,

ich antworte dir mit meinem Lebensmotto, einem indianischen Gleichnis:

Ein alter Indianer sitzt mit seiner Enkelin am Lagerfeuer und erzählt ihr folgende Geschichte:
„In jedem von uns tobt ein Kampf zwischen 2 Wölfen.
Der eine Wolf ist böse.
Er kämpft mit Neid, Eifersucht, Gier, Arroganz, Selbstmitleid, Lügen, Überheblichkeit, Egoismus und Missgunst.
Der andere Wolf ist gut.
Er kämpft mit Liebe, Freude, Frieden, Hoffnung, Gelassenheit, Güte, Mitgefühl, Großzügigkeit, Dankbarkeit, Vertrauen und Wahrheit.

Das kleine Mädchen schaut eine Zeitlang ins Feuer, dann fragt es:
„Und welcher der beiden Wölfe gewinnt?“

Der alte Indianer schweigt.
Nach einer ganzen Weile antwortet er:
„Der, den du fütterst.“


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Na ob das nicht an der Zielgruppe vorbeigeht, hast du nicht irgendwas mit Vergleichen auf die Zeit von 33-45?
Da scheint er mir "sattelfest" zu sein.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jajajaja, und gleich weiter zu den Katholiken, dort geht so richtig die Post ab.
> Deine Äußerungen sind islamfeindlich und damit diskriminierend, da bekommst du sicher viel Aufmerksamkeit bei den Mods.


Ja nu pass mal auf, ist es denn falsch, was ich geschrieben habe?
In der Bibel steht ähnliches, nur wie viele Leute leben die Bibel aus, und wie viele den Koran?

Aaw bin ich jetzt Christentumfeindlich und damit diskriminierend? Und dazu sage ich auch noch was gegen die Religion des Friedens? Was erlaube ich mir?

Jemand der irgend eine Religion verteidigt, hat einfach den Schuss nicht gehört

Der Islam ist KEINE Religion des Friedens - Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime

Sind Ex-Muslime nun auch Nazis, weil sie was gegen den tollen Islam sagen?

Intoleranz darf nicht toleriert werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ja nu pass mal auf, ist es denn falsch, was ich geschrieben habe?
> In der Bibel steht ähnliches, nur wie viele Leute leben die Bibel aus, und wie viele den Koran?



Genug, Zölibat und Nächstenliebe sollte reichen, damit der Groschen fällt. 




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jemand der irgend eine Religion verteidigt, hat einfach den Schuss nicht gehört



Interessante These... hab das Gefühl ich hab gerade Geschiss gehört.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sind Ex-Muslime nun auch Nazis, weil sie was gegen den tollen Islam sagen?


Da hat aber jemand Schwierigkeiten die Grenze zwischen Religion und Politik zu ziehen, dass sowas heute noch vorkommt. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Intoleranz darf nicht toleriert werden.


  2/10 alter Gag.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Derzeit sehe ich bei den Grünen deutlich mehr Realitätsbezug als bei der SPD. Das haben auch die letzten Wahlen gezeigt.



Stimmt wer die Diesellüge mit aller Gewalt durchsetzen will.... leidet natürlich nicht an Realitätsverlust... 

Da fällt mir nur folgendes ein....Zündung!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=voDxLp5_F4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



------------

Heute im Radio...

Jede 8. Moschee wird beobachtet, alleine in NRW gibt es 3300 Islamisten...das ist echt klasse.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

doppelt, kann weg.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Heute im Radio...
> 
> Jede 8. Moschee wird beobachtet, alleine in NRW gibt es 3300 Islamisten...das ist echt klasse.



Siehste, solche Beobachtungen werden gemacht um Leute wie dich zufrieden zu stellen, ähnlich deiner Islamistenzahl. Möchte ja mal wissen wie viele vorbestrafte, gewaltbereite Rechte in NRW leben  und ob die auch beobachtet werden. 
Oder werden die wieder staatlich gefördert, NSU lässt grüßen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genug, Zölibat und Nächstenliebe sollte reichen, damit der Groschen fällt.


Und was sind daran nun Punkte, die andere Menschen negativ beeinflussen?


> Interessante These... hab das Gefühl ich hab gerade Geschiss gehört.


Das Gefühl hab ich nun auch 


> Da hat aber jemand Schwierigkeiten die Grenze zwischen Religion und Politik zu ziehen, dass sowas heute noch vorkommt.


Da hat aber jemand Schwierigkeiten Sarkasmus zu erkennen... Dass sowas heute noch vorkommt.


> 2/10 alter Gag.


Doof, dass er wahr ist.



> Jede 8. Moschee wird beobachtet, alleine in NRW gibt es 3300 Islamisten...das ist echt klasse.



Das sind alles Undercover-Nazis, die die Religion des Friedens in den Dreck ziehen wollen.
Hat übrigens nichts mit Nichts zu tun


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und was sind daran nun Punkte, die andere Menschen negativ beeinflussen?


Du meinst, wenn erwachsene Männer, denen eine Beziehung zu einer Frau untersagt ist, sich an kleinen Jungs zu schaffen machen, dass die das positiv beeinflusst? 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand Schwierigkeiten Sarkasmus zu erkennen... Dass sowas heute noch vorkommt.


Sarkasmus geht anders, du schreibst über Dinge die dir offensichtlich fremd sind.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Doof, dass er wahr ist.


 Irrtum, siehst du ja hier am Thread und an den Ereignissen in Chemnitz.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat übrigens nichts mit Nichts zu tun


Brauchst du nicht erwähnen, ergibt sich doch beim Lesen deiner Beiträge von selbst.


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> „In jedem von uns tobt ein Kampf zwischen 2 Wölfen.



Eine Lüge auf der aufgebaut wird so daß es nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt. Rhetorische Unart zur Einschränkung und Transport der eigenen Meinung als universelles Gesetz.

Die Geschichte fährt auf der Gefühlsschiene weil rational sagt sie, da eine falsche Annahme zu Grunde liegt, gar nichts aus. Wischiwaschi für sanfte Gemüter.

Ich habe niemals Wölfe in mir, auch keine metaphorischen, und kann sie auch nicht füttern. Blödsinn, Humbug, knallbunte Fürze. Und erfunden hat es: die katholische Kirche!

Und leider nicht die Apatschen.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eine Lüge auf der aufgebaut wird so daß es nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt. Rhetorische Unart zur Einschränkung und Transport der eigenen Meinung als universelles Gesetz.
> 
> Die Geschichte fährt auf der Gefühlsschiene weil rational sagt sie, da eine falsche Annahme zu Grunde liegt, gar nichts aus. Wischiwaschi für sanfte Gemüter.
> 
> ...



Gibt halt nur schwarz und weiß, man macht sich das Weltbild ganz einfach... es gibt die guten und die bösen. 

Wer dafür ist, ist gut, wer dagegen ist, ist böse. 

Da es aber Abseits der Kontraste noch Farben gibt, übersteigt so manchen Horizont.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eine Lüge auf der aufgebaut wird so daß es nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt. Rhetorische Unart zur Einschränkung und Transport der eigenen Meinung als universelles Gesetz.



Ach, so wie bei deiner Signatur? Oder ist es da etwas Anderes?


„Wir hatten … festgestellt, daß es in der Chronik der Versteinerungen keine Zwischenformen gibt. Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum: vor allem deshalb, weil Zwischenformen nie existiert haben.“ Fred Hoyle

"Hoyle rief außerdem Kontroversen hervor, als er die Authentizität der Fossilien des „Urvogels“ _Archaeopteryx (die durch weitere Funde immer wieder bestätigt wurde), in Frage stellte, ..._Seine Beiträge zur Biologie und Paläontologie werden von den Fachleuten als dilettantisch abgelehnt."

Quelle: Wiki


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eine Lüge auf der aufgebaut wird so daß es nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt. Rhetorische Unart zur Einschränkung und Transport der eigenen Meinung als universelles Gesetz.
> 
> Die Geschichte fährt auf der Gefühlsschiene weil rational sagt sie, da eine falsche Annahme zu Grunde liegt, gar nichts aus. Wischiwaschi für sanfte Gemüter.
> 
> ...



Nun denn, lass dich aufklären.
Das Gleichnis entstammt nachweislich der Adena-Kultur, die von ca. 1.000 v. Chr. bis ca. 300 n. Chr. in Nordamerika beheimatet war.
Also lange vor der Zeit, bevor auch nur ansatzweise die katholische Kirche existierte.

Es ist interessant zu lesen, das dass Gleichnis dein Gemüt anspricht, denn das Einzige was die Seele berührt ist die Wahrheit...

Apatschen gibt es nicht, es gibt ein Volk namens Indee und die Namensfindung der Apachee erfolgte über deren Feinde bzw. über die spanischen Invasoren (im christlichen Namen).


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn erwachsene Männer, denen eine Beziehung zu einer Frau untersagt ist, sich an kleinen Jungs zu schaffen machen, dass die das positiv beeinflusst?


Moment, steht das in der Bibel? Dass die Priester sich an kleinen Jungs vergreifen dürfen?


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Diesellüge


Was soll das jetzt wieder sein?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Moment, steht das in der Bibel? Dass die Priester sich an kleinen Jungs vergreifen dürfen?


Steht denn in der Bibel, dass sich Priester nicht an kleinen Jungs vergreifen dürfen? 

Fakt ist doch, mit der Einschränkung, dass Priester keine Beziehung mit einer Frau haben zu dürfen, hat man schon etwas beigetragen. Es erschließt sich mir zum Beispiel nicht, weshalb man statt Frau nicht generell von Menschen oder Lebewesen spricht. Sowas lässt Raum für Vermutungen und Absichten.-


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Es steht nichtmal ein Verbot der Sklaverei in der Bibel.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Steht denn in der Bibel, dass sich Priester nicht an kleinen Jungs vergreifen dürfen?


Steht im Koran, dass Erwachsene Kinder heiraten und ****** sollen?
Moment, das steht da ja wirklich drin 
Du versuchst das wieder in die falsche Richtung zu ziehen.

Es steht hier gegenüber:
Bibel: 
Du sollst das und jenes tun. (Geistliche tun dies UND etwas, was nicht in irgend einer Weise erwähnt wird)
Koran:
Du sollst das und jenes tun. (Gläubige tun dies)

Zusammenhang?

Das soll in keiner Weise die Pädophilen Vergewaltiger in der Kirche verteidigen, nur du bringst hier Sachen in Zusammenhang, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Und nur weil Priester Kinder misshandeln, ist Kinderheirat im Islam okay?
Na gut, so kann man es schon sehen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt wieder sein?



Etwas was wahrscheinlich zu hoch für dich ist. Hoffe du hast keinen Adventskranz in deiner Wohnung, da liegt der Schadstoffausstoß bei ~120 Mikrogramm.. 




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Steht im Koran, dass Erwachsene Kinder heiraten und ****** sollen?
> Moment, das steht da ja wirklich drin
> :



Zum Glück bin ich Atheist und hab mit den Imaginären Freunden und deren Romanen nichts zu tun. 

Wollten die Grünen nicht auch sowas ähnliches...?


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Etwas was wahrscheinlich zu hoch für dich ist.


Sag doch gleich, dass du nur deinen Postcount mit Beiträgen ohne Inhalt steigern willst.



> Hoffe du hast keinen Adventskranz in deiner Wohnung, da liegt der Schadstoffausstoß bei ~120 Mikrogramm..


Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, was man an irgendwelchen Kerzen so toll findet oder gar Räucherstäbchen und Duftkerzen.


Zum Thema Kinderheirat: Marriage laws | LII / Legal Information Institute


> Massachusetts- Title III, Chapter 207     Male-14 k Female-12 k
> New Hampshire- Title 43, Chapter 457     Male- 14 v Female- 13 v


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann jemand dieses Elend hier bitte mal schließen?



Dem wuerde ich mich anschliessen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Etwas was wahrscheinlich zu hoch für dich ist. Hoffe du hast keinen Adventskranz in deiner Wohnung, da liegt der Schadstoffausstoß bei ~120 Mikrogramm..



Ach und das relativiert in irgendeiner weise den Betrug der Autoindustrie über Schadstoffaustoß und Verbrauch ihrer Dieselautos, die allesamt in den Prospekten und Werbekampagnen erstunken und erlogen sind?
Das ist also kein Skandal, offensichtlicher Betrug am Kunden, mit bewußt falschen Zahlen über Schadstoffaustoß?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ...
> Das soll in keiner Weise die Pädophilen Vergewaltiger in der Kirche verteidigen, nur du bringst hier Sachen in Zusammenhang, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Und nur weil Priester Kinder misshandeln, ist Kinderheirat im Islam okay?
> Na gut, so kann man es schon sehen, muss man aber nicht



Hahahaha, ist klar, jetzt macht er hier nen Rückzieher. Hier nochmal als Erinnerung wer hier womit angefangen hat.


Trau dich doch, klick mich.

Wenn du Vergleiche zur Kirche scheust, dann lass doch einfach die Islam-Kritik, die hier im Thread sowieso völlig OT ist.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die verehren einen Pädophilen und sehen Frauen als niedere Wesen an.


Bei uns wird das noch gelebt, nicht verehrt. Ist natürlich ein großer Unterschied.

Aber den 2ten Teil ist interessanter. Da sind wir westeuropäischen Länder VIIIIEEEL weiter, gut die verdienen zwar etwas weniger für die selbe Arbeit aber das heißt natürlich nix. 

Da hab ich noch was, zum 60-zigsten Geburtstag, weils so schön passt, was sind wir fortschrittlich... :

Erst mit dem Gesetz über die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, das am 3. Mai 1957 verabschiedet wurde und am 1. Juli 1958 in Kraft trat, hatte der Mann nicht mehr das Letztentscheidungsrecht in allen Eheangelegenheiten, und die Zugewinngemeinschaft wurde zum gesetzlichen Güterstand. Bis dahin verwaltete der Mann das von seiner Frau in die Ehe eingebrachte Vermögen und verfügte allein über die daraus erwachsenen Zinsen und auch über das Geld aus einer Erwerbstätigkeit der Ehefrau.

Quelle


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Dem wuerde ich mich anschliessen.



Ich finde es hier ganz schön, ich habe erst nicht daran geglaubt es gäbe NPC's.. aber was sich hier auftut ist der Beweis dafür: Es gibt Sie wirklich!


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach und das relativiert in irgendeiner weise den Betrug der Autoindustrie über Schadstoffaustoß und Verbrauch ihrer Dieselautos, die allesamt in den Prospekten und Werbekampagnen erstunken und erlogen sind?
> Das ist also kein Skandal, offentlicher Betrug am Kunden, mit bewußt falschen Zahlen über Schadstoffaustoß?



Das hab ich nicht gesagt, ich begrüße es wenn die Konzerne für den Betrug Haftbar gemacht werden.

Aber der von Deutschland noch mal gesenkte Wert ist einfach Willkür... Das hat nichts mehr mit Realismus zu tun.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Bei uns wird das noch gelebt, nicht verehrt. Ist natürlich ein großer Unterschied.


Lebst du in der Türkei?


----------



## Don-71 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Alter bist du total krank? Oder willst du hier bewußt wieder Fake News verbreiten?
Der Wert wurde von der Bundesregierung vor 2 Wochen *erhöht*, im Gegensatz zum EU Grenzwert!

EU Grenzwert = 40 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter
Neuer deutescher Wert = 50 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Welcher nochmal gesenkte Wert???
Man kann trefflich darüber diskutierten, warum wir es bierernster als der Rest der EU nehmen und wir schon toll sind, die Meßgeräte "ungünstiger" als alle anderen zu platzieren, aber von nochmals abgesenkten Werten weiss ich nichts.
Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Aber der von Deutschland noch mal gesenkte Wert ist einfach Willkür... Das hat nichts mehr mit Realismus zu tun.



Haja, vor Allem wenn solche Vorgaben von der EU kommen und Deutschland gerade versucht 25% mehr Emissionen als Ausrutscher zu verkaufen.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Lebst du in der Türkei?


Und du hinterm Mond? Deutschland war das Land in dem katholische Priester sich über Jahrzehnte an kleinen Jungs austoben. Da brauchst du hier nicht mit Türkei  oder ähnlichem anfangen. Solang man selbst soviel Dreck am Stecken hat (hui die Formulierung ist hier besonders gelungen) brauch man nicht auf andere zeigen und die verteufeln.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach und das relativiert in irgendeiner weise den Betrug der Autoindustrie über Schadstoffaustoß und Verbrauch ihrer Dieselautos, die allesamt in den Prospekten und Werbekampagnen erstunken und erlogen sind?
> Das ist also kein Skandal, offensichtlicher Betrug am Kunden, mit bewußt falschen Zahlen über Schadstoffaustoß?



Oder Perlen wie vergaste Affen oder manipulierte Fahrgestellnummern. Da wurde mit einer kriminellen Energie und Unmoral ge"arbeitet", da mutet die Mafia wie ein karitativer Verein an. Aber wehe, im Bus springt der freche Musel nicht schnell genug auf, um der Oma den Platz anzubieten ...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter bist du total krank? Oder willst du hier bewußt wieder Fake News verbreiten?
> Der Wert wurde von der Bundesregierung vor 2 Wochen *erhöht*, im Gegensatz zum EU Grenzwert!
> 
> EU Grenzwert = 40 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter
> Neuer deutescher Wert = 50 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter



Absolut korrekt, offenbar haben sich hier viele von glaubwürdigen Nachrichtenquellen abgewandt oder es werden hier gezielt "Fakes" eingestreut. Ist halt immer blöd wenn es auffliegt.


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Aber wehe, im Bus springt der freche Musel nicht schnell genug auf, um der Oma den Platz anzubieten ...


Die wollen doch "alle" nur "unsere Sozialhilfe". Also Geld, das viel besser bei echten Deutschen aufgehoben ist.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

My fault. Unser Geld und unsere Frauen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hahahaha, ist klar, jetzt macht er hier nen Rückzieher. Hier nochmal als Erinnerung wer hier womit angefangen hat.
> 
> 
> Trau dich doch, klick mich.
> ...


Ich habe kein Problem mit Vergleichen in irgendeiner SINNVOLLEN Form. Nur, weil irgendwo NICHT drinsteht "Tu das nicht" machst du es und sagst "Das Werk, in dem das nicht verboten ist, ist schuld!"


> Bei uns wird das noch gelebt, nicht verehrt. Ist natürlich ein großer Unterschied.


U fuckn what? Möchtest du uns irgendwas sagen? In DE ist Kinderheirat (außer in einigen Ausnahmen) VERBOTEN. Was wird da gelebt? Am Ende kommt noch, wir leben in einer Rape-Culture 


> Aber den 2ten Teil ist interessanter. Da sind wir westeuropäischen Länder VIIIIEEEL weiter, gut die verdienen zwar etwas weniger für die selbe Arbeit aber das heißt natürlich nix.


Mythos Gender-Pay-Gap. Blöd, dass eben jener non-existent ist 
Zudem vergleichst du hier "Frauen haben keine Rechte" mit "Frauen werden schlechter bezahlt" Das ist also nicht besser?
Wenn du dich entscheiden könntest zwischen "Du hast ab jetzt keine Rechte mehr" und "Du bekommst jetzt weniger Lohn" wäre es dir egal?


> Da hab ich noch was, zum 60-zigsten Geburtstag, weils so schön passt, was sind wir fortschrittlich... :
> 
> Erst mit dem Gesetz über die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, das am 3. Mai 1957 verabschiedet wurde und am 1. Juli 1958 in Kraft trat, hatte der Mann nicht mehr das Letztentscheidungsrecht in allen Eheangelegenheiten, und die Zugewinngemeinschaft wurde zum gesetzlichen Güterstand. Bis dahin verwaltete der Mann das von seiner Frau in die Ehe eingebrachte Vermögen und verfügte allein über die daraus erwachsenen Zinsen und auch über das Geld aus einer Erwerbstätigkeit der Ehefrau.
> 
> Quelle


1958. Wow. Du lebst echt in der Vergangenheit. Ich wurde 40 Jahre später geboren.
Soll ich dir noch was viel erschreckenderes erzählen?
Im Islam herrscht ein starker Antisemitismus. Aber da sind wir ja nicht besser, denn zwischen 1939 und 1945 wurden in Deutschland Juden vergast.
Das hat mit HEUTE, dem JETZT, NICHTS ZU TUN.
Natürlich bis auf die Tatsache, dass Juden in DE auf offener Straße von Muslimen verprügelt werden, aber WIR WAREN DOCH VOR 80 JAHREN NICHT BESSER! Da können wir ja garnichts gegen sagen.¯\_(ツ)_/¯​Wer vor 60 Jahren welche Rechte hatte ist mir HEUTE egal. Nur weil DAMALS jemand weniger Rechte hatte, und HEUTE aber gleichberechtigt ist, ist er NICHT VON DAMALS BEEINFLUSST.

Diese Relativierungen sind ja sowas von lächerlich.

EDIT:


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und du hinterm Mond? Deutschland war das Land in dem katholische Priester sich über Jahrzehnte an kleinen Jungs austoben. Da brauchst du hier nicht mit Türkei oder ähnlichem anfangen. Solang man selbst soviel Dreck am Stecken hat (hui die Formulierung ist hier besonders gelungen) brauch man nicht auf andere zeigen und die verteufeln.


Das wurde sogar vom Staat verordnet und offiziell legalisiert! 

Was habe ich gesagt? Alle Religionen sind *******, manche mehr, manche weniger. Aber ******* bleibt *******


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die wollen doch "alle" nur "unsere Sozialhilfe". Also Geld, das viel besser bei echten Deutschen aufgehoben ist.



Phantom Aktie 
Steuerdiebstahl mit "Phantom-Aktien" - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Eins muss ich noch loswerden:
Die Relativierungen wie "das wurde hier mal vor X Jahren gemacht,das war da aber auch mal, bla bla" sind ja sowas von abartig.

Shorty, du sagst: "Kinderheirat im Islam ist nicht schlimm, und überhaupt und sowieso haben Katholische Priester auch mal Kinder vergewaltigt, deswegen darf ich hier nicht kritisieren"

Was ist in deinem Kopf los? Wie kann man sich so schlimme Dinge so schön hinschieben, dass alles super ist.
"Ich mach mir die Welt, wide wide wie sie mir gefällt" trifft bei dir den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Man hat es nirgends so einfach wie hier, rechtlich, als Minderheit. Egal ob Schwul, schwarz oder sonst was. ALLES wird akzeptiert, und toleriert. Und du heulst rum, dass vor 60 Jahren eine Frau in DE keine Rechte hatte.

Geh doch einfach mal in ein "Ausländerviertel" zB. Berlin-Neukölln, stell dich zwischen den ganzen Muslimen mit Regenbogen- und Israelflagge auf die Straße. Da wirst du sehen, wie der Islam ist.
Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin ja ein verblendeter Nazi


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯​​


​Keine Lust mehr dir deine Grütze erneut vorzutragen, nur weil du nicht im Stande bist meine Antworten mit deinen Aussagen in Zusammenhang zu bringen. 

Dann schreib eben weiter deine Sternchen und glaub  woran du willst. 

Vielleicht hilft es sich mal mit Fakten zum Thema Antisemitismus auseinander zu setzen: LINK

Im Schnitt 1500 erfasste Straftaten pro Jahr (inkl. 2017) aber Hauptsache wir diskutieren hier den Antisemitismus des Islam. Sicherlich hast du dafür auch Belege oder Zahlen, sonst wäre dein ganzer Text ja nur zur Ablenkung ...

PS: Deine Hochstelltaste scheint defekt.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

372-153: Bundestag stimmt Migrationspakt zu.

Ich fuehle mich irgendwie so ... ach, keine Ahnung. Umgevolkt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/legacy/248-6.gif

Quelle: Islamic Extremism: Common Concern for Muslim and Western Publics | Pew Research Center

Noch was:
Islam and antisemitism - Wikipedia

Aber das ist bestimmt alles fake und von Nazis verfasst.

Vielleicht hilft es sich mal mit Fakten zum Thema Antisemitismus auseinander zu setzen. ABER ABER in Deutschland gibts ja auch Antisemitismus! deswegen darf ich das nicht kritisieren. Nein! Nein!


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Eins muss ich noch loswerden:
> Die Relativierungen wie "das wurde hier mal vor X Jahren gemacht,das war da aber auch mal, bla bla" sind ja sowas von abartig.
> 
> Shorty, du sagst: "Kinderheirat im Islam ist nicht schlimm, und überhaupt und sowieso haben Katholische Priester auch mal Kinder vergewaltigt, deswegen darf ich hier nicht kritisieren"
> ...



Das ist unsere berühmte Erinnerungskultur die indoktriniert wird. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> "Ich mach mir die Welt, wide wide wie sie mir gefällt" trifft bei dir den Nagel auf den Kopf.
> Man hat es nirgends so einfach wie hier, rechtlich, als Minderheit. Egal ob Schwul, schwarz oder sonst was. ALLES wird akzeptiert, und toleriert. Und du heulst rum, dass vor 60 Jahren eine Frau in DE keine Rechte hatte.



Man muss schließlich seine political correctness als NPC wahren.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach mal in ein "Ausländerviertel" z.B. Berlin-Neukölln, stell dich zwischen den ganzen Muslimen mit Regenbogen- und Israel Flagge auf die Straße. Da wirst du sehen, wie der Islam ist.
> Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin ja ein verblendeter Nazi



Den Teddybär nicht vergessen. Federt bestimmt den ein oder anderen Schlag dann ab. 



JePe schrieb:


> 372-153: Bundestag stimmt Migrationspakt zu.
> 
> Ich fuehle mich irgendwie so ... ach, keine Ahnung. Umgevolkt.



Ja welch Schande... kaum zu glauben...


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Das bestreitet doch keiner, werter WhoRainZone,

in dem link Antisemitismus (nach 1945) – Wikipedia

Von Shorty gibt es ja ein Kapitel islamische Antisemitismus und auch dort wird (sinngemäß) beschrieben, dass durch salafistische Einflüsse der Antisemitismus sich in D. verstärkt.
Das mag wohl durchaus ein künftiges Problem werden.
Die meisten Straftaten diesbezüglich in D. wurden aber bis heute primär von nativen Deutschen verübt.

Ich denke, wir sind uns (hoffentlich) einig, dass alle hier schon angesprochenen Straftaten verabscheuungswürdig sind, egal welcher Nationalität der Täter entspringt.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich dachte der weiß alles. Er trägt nur vor! Das kann auch Eva Herman.



Lesch ist Plasmaphysiker. Natürlich kann er auch Dinge aus anderen Fachbereichen vortragen.
Man muss natürlich trotzdem verstehen, um was es überhaupt geht.
Ob du das daher auch kannst, weiß ich nicht zu urteilen. Ob Eva Herman das kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber Lesch bringt die Informationen auf eine Art rüber, die gerne gesehen wird, daher wird er eben auch mal als Redner engagiert. 
Und seine Vorlesungen an einer Uni sind immer sehenswert. Einer der Gründe, wieso Lesch bei Studenten sehr beliebt ist.
Aber was hat Lesch jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/legacy/248-6.gif
> 
> Quelle: Islamic Extremism: Common Concern for Muslim and Western Publics | Pew Research Center
> 
> ...




So eine inhaltlose Zusammenstellung diverser Links und Bildchen schafft heute jeder 6-jährige.
Vielleicht schaffst du es ja noch einen Schritt weiter und schaffst es irgendeine inhaltlich sinnvolle Aussage dazu zu verfassen.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur mich deiner Meinung anzuschließen:


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber das ist bestimmt alles fake und von Nazis verfasst.



PS: Mit solchen Quellen zu arbeiten ist doch witzlos, Tabellen mit irgendwelchen % Angaben ohne Details zur befragten Gruppe und den Zeitraum. Nicht mal du selbst schaffst es mit der Grundlage irgendein sinnvolles Statement abzusetzen. Ganz im Gegenteil, du nutzt die übliche Verschwörungstheorie-Geblubber Taktik um Alles und jeden in Frage zu stellen und jede Meldung, die dir nicht passt vorab als Fakenews zu deklarieren. Gut gespielt.  Aber zu leicht zu durchschauen.





Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das ist unsere berühmte Erinnerungskultur die indoktriniert wird.



Ne, wenn man dem Islam Pädophilie vorwirft und nicht sehen will, dass es so etwas in Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten passiert und trotz bekannt werden nicht im Sinne der Opfer aufgearbeitet wird, sondern die Kirche eigene Untersuchungen anstellt und eigene Ergebnisse präsentiert, welche die Opfer verhöhnt und die Taten herunterspielt.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Den Teddybär nicht vergessen. Federt bestimmt den ein oder anderen Schlag dann ab.


  Aus der Kuscheltierphase bin ich seit geraumer Zeit entwachsen, finde es aber dennoch richtig und wichtig dass du diesen Punkt hier aufgreifst.




Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ja welch Schande... kaum zu glauben...


Ja, nun wird es wohl doch Zeit sich mit den Inhalten zu befassen, dass das schwer fällt kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> 372-153: Bundestag stimmt Migrationspakt zu.
> 
> Ich fuehle mich irgendwie so ... ach, keine Ahnung. Umgevolkt.


Da "überfremdet" bereits höchstrichterlich als rassistisch eingestuft wurde, wird man für "umgevolkt" von den Gutmenschen wahrscheinlich mit 10 Jahren Zuchthaus bedacht werden. Begriffliche Umsicht ist in unserer DDR 2.0 ein mehr als guter Ratschlag. Wenn in Zukunft der alles platt machende Zensurfilter unserer Scheindemokratie den letzten Schliff verleiht, wird man den Stasizeiten wohl eher nachweinen als diese zu bedauern.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Mit solchen Quellen zu arbeiten ist doch witzlos, Tabellen mit irgendwelchen % Angaben ohne Details zur befragten Gruppe und den Zeitraum. Nicht mal du selbst schaffst es mit der Grundlage irgendein sinnvolles Statement abzusetzen. Ganz im Gegenteil, du nutzt die übliche Verschwörungstheorie-Geblubber Taktik um Alles und jeden in Frage zu stellen und jede Meldung, die dir nicht passt vorab als Fakenews zu deklarieren. Gut gespielt.  Aber zu leicht zu durchschauen.


The latest survey by the Pew Global Attitudes Project, conducted among more than 17,000 people in 17 countries this spring, finds that while many Muslims believe that radical Islam poses a threat, there are differing opinions as to its causes. Sizable minorities in most predominantly Muslim countries point to poverty, joblessness and a lack of education, but pluralities in Jordan and Lebanon cite U.S. policies as the most important cause of Islamic extremism.

Joa, hast wohl den 2. Link erst garnicht angeklickt 


Und du verstehst vieles weitere auch nicht. Ich schreibe das "Fake-News-Geblubber" nicht, weil mir was nciht passt 
Aber das ist dir, nach den ganzen Missverständnissen in meinen Augen wohl zu hoch.


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das bestreitet doch keiner, werter WhoRainZone,
> 
> in dem link Antisemitismus (nach 1945) – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Es ist verabscheuungswürdig, egal woher der Täter kommt, aber das Problem ist, es heißt immer Deutsche... aber als Kinder von Einwanderern aus dem Nahen Osten die den deutschen Pass erhalten haben...sind ebenfalls Deutsche.

Aber wenn die in den Koranschulen ect. die alten Lehren gelehrt werden... dann sind es halt vom Mindset keine "Deutsche". Daher muss differenziert werden, mit und ohne Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es ist verabscheuungswürdig, egal woher der Täter kommt, aber das Problem ist, es heißt immer Deutsche... aber als Kinder von Einwanderern aus dem Nahen Osten die den deutschen Passer erhalten haben...sind ebenfalls Deutsche.



Wer einen deutschen Pass hat, ist deutscher. Das ist nun mal Fakt.
Dass darunter solche und solche sind, lässt sich nun mal nicht ändern. Eine Gesellschaft muss eben mit den Extremisten seiner Population fertig werden.


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Da "überfremdet" bereits höchstrichterlich als rassistisch eingestuft wurde, wird man für "umgevolkt" von den Gutmenschen wahrscheinlich mit 10 Jahren Zuchthaus bedacht werden. Begriffliche Umsicht ist in unserer DDR 2.0 ein mehr als guter Ratschlag. Wenn in Zukunft der alles platt machende Zensurfilter unserer Scheindemokratie den letzten Schliff verleiht, wird man den Stasizeiten wohl eher nachweinen als diese zu bedauern.



Das Problem mit diesen Ausdrücken ist, dass bewußt oder unbewußt Vokabular aus einer unsäglichen Zeit unserer Nation wieder eingeführt wird, welches es davor ebenso nicht gab.
Ich bin nun schon älteres Semester (BJ 1965) und in unserer "Jugend" war es eine Frage von Anstand, sich eben nicht solch eines Vokabulars zu bedienen, es bedurfte keine Gesetze hierzu.
Es ist letztlich eine Verrohung der Sprache, ebenso hier zu beobachten, dass nicht konstruktiv diskutiert wird, sondern leider gleich der Antipol herausgezogen wird und kaum auf Sachebene argumentiert wird - an die eigene Nase fass...

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass es uns allen viel zu gut geht.
Die von dir formulierten "'Gutmenschen" gehen oftmals viel zu naiv an Themen heran und alle konservativer geprägten Menschen fallen in gleich in radikale Extreme - der weg der Mitte+ des Konsens geht verloren - leider


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> (...)in unserer DDR 2.0(...)



Hast Du Individualerfahrung mit der DDR 1.0?

Ich schon.


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Am Ende kommt noch, wir leben in einer Rape-Culture


ak 612: Sexualisierte Gewalt und Wahrheit


> [...]
> Zunächst: Ja, sexuelle Gewalt kommt in Deutschland in hohem Maße vor. Nicht nur an Silvester in einer Großstadt. Darauf macht aktuell die Kampagne #ausnahmslos aufmerksam; das zeigen auch schon seit einigen Jahren Kampagnen wie #aufschrei, »ichhabnichtangezeigt« oder »hollaback«, die Fälle sexueller Übergriffe sammeln, oder die Studie des Familienministeriums, wonach 58 Prozent der Frauen in Deutschland schon einmal sexuelle Belästigung erfahren haben.
> Und: Ja, für diese Taten - und das ist ebenso ein Merkmal der Rape Culture - werden die Betroffenen oft mitschuldig gemacht. Wenn eine Kampagne der Stadt München Frauen rät, nicht allein vom Oktoberfest nach Hause zu gehen, oder die Kölner Oberbürgermeisterin Henriette Reker Frauen empfiehlt, eine Armlänge Abstand zu fremden Personen zu halten.
> [...]


Das lässt sich mittlerweile noch durch meetoo und was im Zuge dessen publik geworden ist erweitern. Aber ich vergaß: Vergewaltigung und sexuelle Gewalt hat man ja erst, seit der Musel hier ist und überhaupt: Wenn der weiße Mann sowas macht, ist das ja nicht so schlimm. Da sollte sich die betroffene Person eher noch geehrt fühlen.   

Zumal es auch nicht einer gewissen Ironie entbehrt, dass eben solche Leute an anderer Stelle (siehe den 1600 Wissenschaftler Fred), fröhlich zu Erzkonservativen, Moon-Sekte und andere Rohrkrepierern verlinken und deren Versuch hochleben lassen, ein gesellschaftspolitisches Rollback zu versuchen und das Weltbild der 50er Jahre wieder einzuführen. 



> Mythos Gender-Pay-Gap. Blöd, dass eben jener non-existent ist


Gibst du hier den Rush Limbaugh?



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Man muss schließlich seine political correctness als NPC wahren.


Mit Begriffen aus den Alt-Right Sümpfen um sich werfen, aber rechts möchte man natürlich nicht sein...


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

... Maenner und Frauen werden bei gleicher Qualifikation exakt gleich bezahlt. Er - und nur er - kann Dir das vorrechnen, wenn´s sein muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> ... Wenn der weiße Mann sowas macht, ist das ja nicht so schlimm.



Ne, dann ist gerade Karneval, Oktoberfest oder Weihnachtsmarkt und der böse böse Alkohol war Schuld.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Oder Du bist ein Star. Dann isses auch O.K. ...


----------



## Basti1988 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn der weiße Mann sowas macht, ist das ja nicht so schlimm.





-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ne, dann ist gerade Karneval, Oktoberfest oder Weihnachtsmarkt und der böse böse Alkohol war Schuld.



Hat überhaupt einer hier behauptetet das es weniger schlimm ist wenn des von denen, die schon länger hier leben, begangen wurde? Schämt euch.


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lesch ist Plasmaphysiker. Natürlich kann er auch Dinge aus anderen Fachbereichen vortragen.



Richtig, vortragen. Und das kannst auch Du, was ich Dir nicht so ohne weiteres abspreche weil ich netter bin als Du. 

Das weißt Du auch, ich kann auch vortragen ohne das Vorgetragene zu verstehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss natürlich trotzdem verstehen, um was es überhaupt geht.



Ok . Da habe ich Dich wieder überschätzt. Entschuldigung!



Threshold schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, wieso Lesch bei Studenten sehr beliebt ist.



Nein. Der ist beliebt weil er emotional angeblich rationale Sachen rüber bringt. 

Ein Rabauke fühlt sich gut wenn er auch mal öffentlich auf den Tisch hauen darf weil er sonst nichts zu sagen hat!

Deswegen verroht die Diskussionskultur zunehmend. Weil manche, wie hier auch hundertfach dokumentiert, erst beleidigen
und zumeist nichts beizutragen haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat Lesch jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?



Gar nichts! 

Den hat jemand angeschleppt als eine Instanz die was wichtiges zum Thema sagt mittels "Youtubeunfug". 
Und ich habe darauf reagiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Oder Du bist ein Star. Dann isses auch O.K. ...



Gerade da wohl eher nicht, siehe Kachelmann/Boris Becker/ Cosby . In deinem Beispiel gibt es auch genug Konsequenzen, sonst hätte sich ein Herr Trump sicher bei Niemandem entschuldigt, sondern ihn mundtot gemacht. Möglicherweise dauert es eben länger bis es ans Licht kommt.


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Kommt auf die Perspektive an. Es gibt genuegend - auch hier -, die ihm zujubeln; die meisten trotz und manche auch wegen solcher Aeusserungen (und Handlungen).


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das weißt Du auch, ich kann auch vortragen ohne das Vorgetragene zu verstehen.


 Zumindest solange man leichtgläubige Schäfchen unterrichtet... Sonst fliegt man da ganz schnell auf.





Tilfred schrieb:


> Ein Rabauke fühlt sich gut wenn er auch mal öffentlich auf den Tisch hauen darf weil er sonst nichts zu sagen hat!


Aha, jetzt verstehe ich deinen Antrieb an der Diskussion teilzunehmen auch. Dachte erst du trollst nur rum.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Deswegen verroht die Diskussionskultur zunehmend. Weil manche, wie hier auch hundertfach dokumentiert, erst beleidigen und zumeist nichts beizutragen haben.


Na dann, entweder was beitragen oder aufhören andere zu beleidigen. Dein Post belegt nur, dass du weder zu der einen, noch zu der anderen Gruppe gehören willst.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Gar nichts!
> Den hat jemand angeschleppt als eine Instanz die was wichtiges zum Thema sagt mittels "Youtubeunfug".
> Und ich habe darauf reagiert.


Wenn dir klar ist, dass Lesch hier nicht das Thema ist, hättest du dich ja auch inhaltlich mit den Links befassen können, es ging dabei ja um Gewalt in der Gesellschaft und Angst. Da war es dir aber wohl wichtiger auf einen Punkt einzugehen der, wie du schon sagtest, nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. 

Im Neudeutschen gibt es dafür sogar schon ein Wort, es folgt ein Wikipedia-Zitat:

Als *Troll bezeichnet man im Netzjargon eine Person, die ihre Kommunikation im Internet auf Beiträge beschränkt, die auf emotionale Provokation anderer Gesprächsteilnehmer zielen. Dies erfolgt mit der Motivation, eine Reaktion der anderen Teilnehmer zu erreichen.

Quelle: Wiki*


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



JePe schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Perspektive an. Es gibt genuegend - auch hier -, die ihm zujubeln; die meisten trotz und manche auch wegen solcher Aeusserungen (und Handlungen).


Das erinnert mich an diese Unappetitlichkeit: "Incel"-Bewegung: Wie sich Frauenhasser im Netz formieren und was wir dagegen tun koennen | Zuendfunk | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de
Incel-Bewegung: Diese Netzcommunity empfindet Frauen als Bedrohung › ze.tt
Incel - Wikipedia


> … are members of an online subculture who define themselves as unable to find a romantic or sexual partner despite desiring one, a state they describe as inceldom. Self-identified incels are mostly white, male, and heterosexual. Discussions in incel forums are often characterized by resentment, misanthropy, self-pity, self-loathing, misogyny, racism, a sense of entitlement to sex, and the endorsement of violence against sexually active people. The Southern Poverty Law Center described the subculture as "part of the online male supremacist ecosystem" that is included in their list of hate groups. At least four mass murders, resulting in 45 deaths, have been committed in North America by people who have either self-identified as incels or who had mentioned incel-related names and writings in their private writings or Internet postings. Incel communities have been criticized by the media and researchers for being misogynist, encouraging violence, as well as spreading extremist views and radicalizing their members.
> …



Wird dringend Zeit dass das Internet auf Akustikkoppler-Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird, damit die Leute unsanft aus ihrer Filterblase herausgeholt werden sowie bedeutend mehr Geld zur Behandlung und Erforschung psychicher Erkrankungen auszugeben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt gehts mit Religion los [emoji38]
> Wer gläubig ist (egal welche Religion, manche sind da schlimmer, andere weniger) lebt ein paar Jahre zu spät auf der Erde...
> Der Islam  steckt im 15.Jhd fest. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man als normaler Mensch den Islam verteidigen kann. Die verehren einen Pädophilen und sehen Frauen als niedere Wesen an. Außerdem wird Inzucht gefördert, sie sind Homophob usw.
> 
> ...




Tja wenn Jemand gläubig ist, sich aber Ausreden sucht wieso er die gelebte Mildtätigkeit des Heilands nicht nachverfolgen kann, muss sich auch Doppelmoralvorwerfen lassen.

Die Antifa gibt es nicht mal. Deswegen müsste es schon eine bestimmte Gruppe der Antifa sein um die Beobachtung zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gerade da wohl eher nicht, siehe *Kachelmann*/Boris Becker/ Cosby . In deinem Beispiel gibt es auch genug Konsequenzen, sonst hätte sich ein Herr Trump sicher bei Niemandem entschuldigt, sondern ihn mundtot gemacht. Möglicherweise dauert es eben länger bis es ans Licht kommt.



Kachelmann war bestimmt ein Ausrutscher von dir, oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zumindest solange man leichtgläubige Schäfchen unterrichtet... Sonst fliegt man da ganz schnell auf.



Genau das ist die Klientel die Lesch anspricht. Du sagst es und sprichst mir damit aus dem Herzen!



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als *Troll bezeichnet man im Netzjargon eine Person, die ihre Kommunikation im Internet auf Beiträge beschränkt, die auf emotionale Provokation anderer Gesprächsteilnehmer zielen. Dies erfolgt mit der Motivation, eine Reaktion der anderen Teilnehmer zu erreichen.
> 
> Quelle: Wiki*



Und das machst Du ja auch manchmal nur eben auch nicht immer. Genauso wie ich. Sind wir uns so ähnlich?! Im Übrigen, jeder Beitrag hat die Motivation Reaktion zu erreichen!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Da "überfremdet" bereits höchstrichterlich als rassistisch eingestuft wurde, wird man für "umgevolkt" von den Gutmenschen wahrscheinlich mit 10 Jahren Zuchthaus bedacht werden. Begriffliche Umsicht ist in unserer DDR 2.0 ein mehr als guter Ratschlag. Wenn in Zukunft der alles platt machende Zensurfilter unserer Scheindemokratie den letzten Schliff verleiht, wird man den Stasizeiten wohl eher nachweinen als diese zu bedauern.


Nö. Ich finde es gut. Wer solche Begriffe nutzt darf aber nicht jammern, wenn man ihn als Rechtsextremen oder Rassisten bezeichnet.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kachelmann war bestimmt ein Ausrutscher von dir, oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?


Nicht im Sinne der Schuld, sondern eher im Sinne des Prominenten-Status. Allerdings ist dein Einwand auch berechtigt, in der Aufzählung ist er fehl am Platz.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind alles klare Faktoren für eine verfassungsfeindliche Partei, die dringend vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet gehört, scheißegal ob sie 13% wählen oder nicht.



Die große Wählerschaft ist sogar eher eher ein Grund für ein Verbotsverfahren, da der Einfluss der Partei deutlich größer ist. Wenn die NPD vor ein paar Jahren auch so groß gewesen wäre, wäre das Verbotsverfahren sicher anders ausgegangen. 
NPD-Verbot: Ein Urteil, das Spielraum laesst | ZEIT ONLINE



			
				https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2017-01/npd-verbot-bundesverfassungsgericht-richter-verfassungsfeindlichkeit schrieb:
			
		

> Die NPD verfolge zwar das Ziel, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung des Grundgesetzes zu beseitigen, schrieben die Richter des Zweiten Senats in ihr Urteil, es bestünden aber keine "konkreten Anhaltspunkte von Gewicht", die einen Erfolg ihres Handelns "derzeit" zumindest "möglich erscheinen lassen". Gerichtspräsident Andreas Voßkuhle räumte in der Urteilsbegründung ein, die Zurückweisung des Verbotsantrages könne "irritieren".
> [...]
> Es verlangt jetzt "konkrete Anhaltspunkte von Gewicht, die einen Erfolg des gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung gerichteten Handelns zumindest möglich erscheinen lassen." Im Sinne eines präventiven Schutzes der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung sei eine "konkrete Gefahr" aber nicht erforderlich. Es gehe um ein "planvolles Vorgehen" "im Sinne einer qualifizierten Vorbereitungshandlung", heißt es im Urteil. Doch auch diese neuen Kriterien bleiben diffus.



Hier kommt dann wieder so eine Art "Drohende Gefahr" ins Spiel, wie sie derzeit im Polizeirecht eingeführt wird.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der Islam steckt im 15.Jhd fest.



Passt doch auch, da der Islam 500 Jahre später gegründet wurde und im Islamischen Kalender erst das Jahr 1439 ist.
Islamischer Kalender – Wikipedia



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter bist du total krank? Oder willst du hier bewußt wieder Fake News verbreiten?
> Der Wert wurde von der Bundesregierung vor 2 Wochen *erhöht*, im Gegensatz zum EU Grenzwert!
> 
> EU Grenzwert = 40 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter
> Neuer deutescher Wert = 50 Mikrogramm pro Kubikmeter



Halt. Am EU-Grenzwert wurde nichts geändert. Das würde auch gegen EU-Recht verstoßen. 
Es wurde nur gesagt, das bis 50 mg Fahrverbote unverhältnismäßig sind, da laut Urteil des BVerG die Verhältnismäßigkeit bei Fahrverboten geprüft werden muss. 
Solange die 50 mg nicht erreicht werden, kann die Stadt also nicht zu Fahrverboten, sondern nur zu anderen Maßnahmen wie z.B. mehr Begrünung, kostenloser und besserer Nahverkehr o.ä. verpflichtet werden. 
Das mit den Fahrverboten hat sich eh bald erledigt, da die alten Diesel in den nächsten Jahren nach und nach einfach aus Altersgründen ersetz werden, bzw. heute eben schon aus Angt vor Fahrverboten in Ausland verkauft werden. Diesel: Export nur mit Nachruestung - manager magazin



			
				https://www.bverwg.de/pm/2018/9 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit zwei Urteilen hat das Bundesverwaltungsgericht in Leipzig heute die Sprungrevisionen der Länder Nordrhein-Westfalen (BVerwG 7 C 26.16) und Baden-Württemberg (BVerwG 7 C 30.17) gegen erstinstanzliche Gerichtsentscheidungen der Verwaltungsgerichte Düsseldorf und Stuttgart zur Fortschreibung der Luftreinhaltepläne Düsseldorf und Stuttgart überwiegend zurückgewiesen. *Allerdings sind bei der Prüfung von Verkehrsverboten für Diesel-Kraftfahrzeuge gerichtliche Maßgaben insbesondere zur Wahrung der Verhältnismäßigkeit zu beachten.*



Jetzt wäre nur die Frage, in wie weit die Fahrverbote wieder aufgehoben werden, wenn die Messwerte wieder unter den Grenzwert fallen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Mal was anderes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjKJ8kffCAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*

Man kann seinem Ärger auch ausdrücken ohne sich wegen Volksverhetzung strafbar zu machen. 
Wird Zeit, das die Gesetze entsprechend an das Internet angepasst werden, damit dir das auch mal ein Richter sagt und dir viel Zeit zum Nachdenken gibt. 

NetzDG-Alternative: Fuenf Jahre Haft fuer schwere Ehrverletzung im Internet |
    heise online


Außenminister Maaßen hat es übrigens mehrmals in der Bundestagsdebatte wiederholt, das es um eine Reduzierung der Migration geht, damit es auch der letzte in der AFD versteht. 
Video: Bundestag stimmt fuer UN-Migrationspakt | tagesschau.de

Dazu scheint es in den asozialen Netzwerken massive Fakenews-Kampagnen, wo sicher auch viele Bots zum Einsatz kommen, wie schon bei ähnlichen Fällen. 
Kritik am UN-Migrationspakt: Von "Breitbart" in die Weltpolitik | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Interessanter Punkt.
Hass und Mobbing im Internet ist aktuell ein großes Thema.
Die Frage ist halt immer, wer wie "Hass" definiert.
Mittlerweilen kommt mir das genauso inflationaer verwendet vor, wie "Nazi" ala: oh deine Aussage passt mir nicht ---> du tust Hass reden (um einen Gruenenpolitiker ansatzweise zu zitieren).
Ist das der richtige Weg.

Ja ich bin fuer eine Netiquette und Anstand, speziell im Netz.
Tastenhelden gibt es genug und habe ich selbst seit meinen Anfaengen mit dem Internet genuegend erlebt.

Die andere Seite ist: ich habe hier immer die Moeglichkeit mich aus dieser Situation rauszunehmen.
Threads nicht mehr aufsuchen, User ignorieren, blocken, whatever.

Wie schlimm das mit anderen sozialen Medien, abseits der Foren aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Daran nehm ich nicht wirklich teil.


Ich find halt wie im verlinkten Artikel angedrohten/dachten Strafen im Verhaeltniss zu den Strafverordnungen bei physischen Straftaten etwas unverhaeltnissmaessig.
Ein Opfer im einem Raubueberfall, (schwere) Koerperverletzung, sexuelle Whatever, hat nicht die Chance sich einfach aus der Situation rauszunehmen.

Vielleicht sollen diese Androhungen mehr Angst machen, damit sich die User halbwegs benehmen.
Gibt mir trotzdem sehr zu denken.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Du muss mal die Kommentare auf focus online + die Welt lesen


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt immer, wer wie "Hass" definiert.



Da wird man sich beim Gesetz einfach an den existierenden Straftatbeständen Beleidigung und Volksverhetzung orientieren. Im Zweifel werden das Gerichte auslegen.
§ 185 StGB Beleidigung - dejure.org
§ 130 StGB Volksverhetzung - dejure.org



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mittlerweilen kommt mir das genauso inflationaer verwendet vor, wie "Nazi" ala: oh deine Aussage passt mir nicht ---> du tust Hass reden (um einen Gruenenpolitiker ansatzweise zu zitieren).



Das wissentliche Falsch Anzeigen erfüllt je nach Fall die Straftatbestände "Vortäuschung einer Straftat" sowie "Falsche Verdächtigung".
§ 145d StGB Vortäuschen einer Straftat - dejure.org
§ 164 StGB Falsche Verdächtigung - dejure.org


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Es reicht, gewaltig

siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules
*4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte* 
 Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten: 


Diskussionen über Medien mit verfassungswidrigen, volksverhetzenden,  rassistischen, pornografischen Inhalten oder solche, die eine Anleitung  für Straftaten darstellen. 
Radikale Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse  Anschauungen und anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter  gerichtet sind.


----------



## Poulton (29. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Eight stages of genocide - Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gegen Zuwanderung bzw. Migration spricht nichts, solange sich die Migranten nicht wie die Axt im Walde benehmen.
> Ich denke jeder Migrant ist in jedem Land der Welt willkommen, wenn er sich an ein paar einfache Grundsätze hält:
> 
> - man hält sich an die hiesigen Gesetze des Landes
> ...


Punkt 1: Niemand kennt alle Gesetze im Land und entsprechend verstößt jeder im Land täglich mehrfach gegen Gesetze
Punkt 2: Warum sollte man? Deutsche Auswanderer pflegen in der Regel über Jahrhunderte ihre Sprache und Kultur. Punkt 1 regelt unser Zusammenleben
Punkt 3: Wie soll man arbeiten, wenn es Kriegsflüchtlingen im laufenden Verfahren verboten ist? Da greift dann Dein Punkt 1

Für mich sind Deine Aussagen inhaltslos und die Vorstufe zur pauschalen Diskriminierung.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

Ich wundere mich seit Tagen das Pcgh mods  nichts hier tut


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Ã–sterreich, warum?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Niemand kennt alle Gesetze im Land und entsprechend verstößt jeder im Land täglich mehrfach gegen Gesetze



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ignorantia legis non excusat – Wikipedia

Du bist theoretisch Verpflichtet alle Gesetze zu kennen. Zumindest die Straftatbestände im StGB und je nach Fachgruppe auch die in den einschlägigen Nebengesetzen. Teilweise gibt es da dann noch entsprechende Sachkundeprüfungen. 
Z.B. Gehört in vielen Hochschulen mittlerweile ein Modul Chemikalienrecht im Studiengang Chemie dazu, indem mit bestehen der Modulprüfung oder dem Studienabschluss diese Sachkunde erlangt wird. Vermittlung der Sachkunde nach SS 11 ChemVerbotsV SeminarHaus der Technik | Haus der Technik e. V.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Waffensachkundeprüfung, mit vielen Fragen zum Waffenrecht, die Voraussetzung für die Beantragung einer Waffenbesitzkarte ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

____________________________________________

Übrigens habe ich die Faxen jetzt dicke und werde ab morgen immer dann,  wenn gemeldete Beiträge mit strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalten nicht  innerhalb von 24h gelöst sind, hier Strafanzeige gegen entsprechende  User stellen. 
Online-Wache der Polizei Niedersachsen

___________________________________________


remember5 schrieb:


> Die Gelder braucht man dringend für die neuen "Fachkräfte". Da können alte Menschen auch in ihren Fäkalien liegen. Stört die schei$$ Politiker nicht. Aber vieleicht werden die ja mal von den neuen Fachkräften gepflegt irgendwann. Auch sie werden mal alt und pflegebedüftig. Da man den detschen Staat gegen die Wand fährt grade ist vieleich in den kommenden Jahren gar kein Geld mehr da für soziales. Karma fickt irgendwann alle.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


Genau, weil es viel billiger ist, 20 Jährigen Männern einen Deutschkurs zu geben als Kinder von der Geburt bis zum 18 Lebensjahr mit intensiver Betreuung groß zu ziehen. Du hast es verstanden, dass ist die ökonomische Seite. Wieviele Kinder hast Du? Ist Dir klar, wieviele hundert Milliarden durch Schwarzarbeit und Steuerhinterziehung nach oben Umverteilt werden? Da würde ich ansetzen, und nicht, wie es im rechtsextremen Sumpf üblich ist, auf die Schwächsten der Schwachen treten. Aber so sind Feiglinge wie der NSU.

Was meinst Du mit "scheiß Politiker"? Möchtest Du ohne Politiker in einer Anachie leben?

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund gepflegt zu werden sind sehr hoch. Sie sind in der Regel dankbar, liebevoll und haben noch Nächstenliebe, was weiten Teilen der Einheimischen Bevölkerung abhanden gekommen ist. Mein Arzt ist aus der Ukraine, mein Apotheker aus Weißrussland und meine Nachbarin ist Krankenschwester aus Usbekistan. Drei Menschen, über die ich froh bin, dass sie hier sind und die in ihrer Heimat schmerzlich gebraucht werden.

Wenn man den deutschen Staat im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten sieht, steht er bei vielen Themen sehr gut da. Schaut man in die Regionen mit massiven rechtsextremen Gewaltausbrüchen, werden Investitionen von Firmen dort seltener getätigt. In einer internationalen Welt braucht man keine rassitischen Gartenzwerge. Und wo sie gehäuft auftreten, behindern sie die Weiterentwicklung.

Was willst Du uns also sagen? Das Du von den Zusammenhängen desses, was um Dich herum passiert, nichts verstehst?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ignorantia legis non excusat – Wikipedia.


Darum ging es mir nicht. Es ging mir um jene, die auf dem hohen Ross auf andere herabschauen, in der Regel selber nicht wissen, was sie gerade wieder falsch machen.


----------



## INU.ID (30. November 2018)

*AW: NEIN zum UN-Migrationspakt aus Österreich, warum?*

*Wegen Bauarbeiten (vorübergehend?) geschlossen!*


----------

